# Police Brutality & Police Reform Legislation Thread



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Video shows Minneapolis cop with knee on neck of motionless, moaning man who later died


The video shows the man, identified as George Floyd, groaning and saying repeatedly, "I can't breathe."




www.cbsnews.com






the man was on the ground handcuffed behind his back, this is seriously fucked up


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Someone said "America has the worst cops" and I'm like ... Nah.. this is actually the pinnacle of competence where you can execute state sanctioned ethnic cleansing without even getting jailed for it and even convince people who wouldn't be murderers themselves that it was justified. This is exactly the kind of white supremacist world ameriKKKans want. 

I've realized that murdering black people in broad daylight without an iota of accountability and never being punished means that they're extremely good at their jobs, not bad cuz this is what they're really there for.

For white people who passively sit by and let this happen each lyncher in the police force is literally the god they aspire to be themselves.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Someone said "America has the worst cops" and I'm like ... Nah.. this is actually the pinnacle of competence where you can execute state sanctioned ethnic cleansing without even getting jailed for it and even convince people who wouldn't be murderers themselves that it was justified. This is exactly the kind of white supremacist world ameriKKKans want.
> 
> I've realized that murdering black people in broad daylight without an iota of accountability and never being punished means that they're extremely good at their jobs, not bad cuz this is what they're really there for.
> 
> For white people who passively sit by and let this happen each lyncher in the police force is literally the god they aspire to be themselves.


This is what white people never understood about Black Lives Matter, they think we're saying "black lives matter more than other lives" but really we're saying "black lives matter too". White people always bring up black on black violence as a more salient issue than blacks being killed by cops, but if I murder another black person I go to prison, if a cop murders a black person they go on paid vacation. 

All we want is accountability, killing black people shouldn't be as minor as killing a bug, in fact I'm sure more white people would be upset about people killing bees than black people-- at least the bees are presumed innocent.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is what white people never understood about Black Lives Matter, they think we're saying "black lives matter more than other lives" but really we're saying "black lives matter too". White people always bring up black on black violence as a more salient issue than blacks being killed by cops, but if I murder another black person I go to prison, if a cop murders a black person they go on paid vacation.
> 
> All we want is accountability, killing black people shouldn't be as minor as killing a bug, in fact I'm sure more white people would be upset about people killing bees than black people-- at least the bees are presumed innocent.


The Germans did not hold the Nazis accountable for their crimes because that's what the Germans wanted.

Asking white people to care about black people being executed by the police is the same. They own the courts. They own the politicians. They are the judges, the juries and the executioners. They are the entire system. 

Now I fully understand Malcolm X and his anger.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The four cops were fired, but they need to be charged and convicted. The system is still not working for Black people.

Off topic: I created a thread about the racist white lady in Central Park but there's racist stories happening every day, huge stories, and I didn't want to be that guy flooding the section with these stories so I deleted it. It's fuckin exhausting and traumatic.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> The four cops were fired, but they need to be charged and convicted. The system is still not working for Black people.
> 
> Off topic: I created a thread about the racist white lady in Central Park but there's racist stories happening every day, huge stories, and I didn't want to be that guy flooding the section with these stories so I deleted it. It's fuckin exhausting and traumatic.


She's been fired and has lost her dog but she's still the victim that her entire life is being destroyed and that she's not a racist.


Also, Clique... I wanted to add that one of the ways the oppressor always wins against black populations generation after generation is by keeping you from publicising their oppression... It's part of the system of control they assert over minorities but black people in particular. 

These same white people whine about the slightest of slights all the fucking time while convincing you that you can't even talk about real oppression. So fuck them. 

Post every story you find.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This cop basically justifying what I said about them being competent. They're much too competent in suppression tactics and they don't care if someone they're trying to suppress dies. It's all part of their training.

We need to shift the narrative from excusing them for being just poorly trained and realize that they are perfectly trained but perfectly trained to be killing machines. Especially when faced with black people.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Being Black in America is having a good day and then seeing another Black person was killed for no reason. Then you have to think about/talk about that all day. Or don't and numb yourself. It's a constant emotional war.

Constantly being reminded that you have to stay vigilant; aware of your surroundings. It's something that "some" people won't ever understand. It's a mental tax levied on our existence that is never compensated.

Meanwhile, you still need to work and worry about everything else in life. We go to bed-push reset, wake up and repeat the same scenarios. I’m exhausted from this yet I have a family I have to protect and educate against this madness. We are forced to push through the madness everyday.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Not to joke but how long before they tell us he got a ticket for being double parked back in 2012? You know, just to let people know...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265439500358037507
The officers need to be charged and convicted of murder.
The assaults by the state need to stop.
The murders by the state need to stop.

We need all that to happen.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's not "one bad cop" or "mistake" when the entire PoS police force is out there shooting and peppering the protestors. It's an entire white supremacist state out in full apparatus built to cull minorities.



Stormbringer said:


> Not to joke but how long before they tell us he got a ticket for being double parked back in 2012? You know, just to let people know...


That's part of the ethnic cleansing apparatus.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265468644991143936


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

God Ilhan Omar's tweet about it is filled with far more hateful white people than sympathetic ones ... We've been saying that White Supremacy is on the rise in AmeriKKKa and every incident like this brings more and more of them to the forefront. They're becoming more violent, more openly hateful and more aggressive.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Also, Clique... I wanted to add that one of the ways the oppressor always wins against black populations generation after generation is by keeping you from publicising their oppression... It's part of the system of control they assert over minorities but black people in particular.
> 
> These same white people whine about the slightest of slights all the fucking time while convincing you that you can't even talk about real oppression. So fuck them.
> 
> Post every story you find.


Your post reminded me of a quote:

“If you are silent about your pain, they’ll kill you and say you enjoyed it.” — Zora Neale Hurston


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you ever wonder just how many victims there are of this? Now we have cameras everywhere in almost everyone's pocket, but that's been what the last 15 years? Before that had to have an actual video camera with you. Camcorders didn't even become mildly wide spread til the mid to late 80s I guess? And that's all based on the idea someone was there to film it. Like let's say just the last 50 years. 1970 to now. How many murdered and/or brutalized?

Rodney King was huge news at the time and as terrible as it is to say, that video is mild compared to the ones we see every few weeks now. I mean Rodney lived. That's with them now knowing people are watching and filming. Now think about before when they knew no one was watching or filming.

How many George Floyds, Walter Scotts, John Crawfords, Alton Sterlings, Atatiana Jeffersons, Tamir Rices, Eric Garners, and so on and goddamn so on, were there with no cameras, no witnesses, no hope, no mercy, no justice, and no story to be told for them?

I don't know how to stop this when the majority of people with power, influence, and control either actively endorse it, turn a blind eye to it, or just pay lip service against it. Voting is useless, since elections are bought by the wealthy. Protests are such everyday occurrences, they have no impact. Armed uprising will just get people slaughtered. Makes you yearn for a magic solution where everyone would be magically transformed into feeling empathy for the world's abused instead of the mental gymnastics done to explain why the helpless guy should have just not existed if he didn't want to be murdered.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Do you ever wonder just how many victims there are of this? Now we have cameras everywhere in almost everyone's pocket, but that's been what the last 15 years? Before that had to have an actual video camera with you. Camcorders didn't even become mildly wide spread til the mid to late 80s I guess? And that's all based on the idea someone was there to film it. Like let's say just the last 50 years. 1970 to now. How many murdered and/or brutalized?
> 
> Rodney King was huge news at the time and as terrible as it is to say, that video is mild compared to the ones we see every few weeks now. I mean Rodney lived. That's with them now knowing people are watching and filming. Now think about before when they knew no one was watching or filming.
> 
> ...












The number of black lynchings over time is incalculable because it isn't even till the 2010s that people started keeping track and that to very begrudgingly.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It's getting more depressing and ridiculous.

It's like the entire KKK decided to become police. Like a big undercover mission.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's like the entire KKK decided to become police. Like a big undercover mission.


55-60% of the country is xenophobic/passively racist in some way or the other. This number keeps coming up whenever a foreign nation is involved and Americans are asked for their consent. This was actually lower than the 80-90% that ok'd Bush's wars which is still fairly ok with Obama's wars and also Trump. You don't have a country in an endless war for 19 years without the vast majority supporting it. This is the number that as recently as January 2020 was pro-war against Iran. You don't have support for wars against brown people without the majority of the population simultaneously being xenophobic and hateful at the same time.

There is literally no reason to believe that this is not the same number that is also anti-black. Even the self-proclaimed "social liberals" tend to want to white-wash the unique problems faced by the black community because it's their privilege. Liberal / Northern Racism is what created all the ghettos. Even in the corona virus deaths, there is a HUGE difference between white and black deaths in the so-called "liberal" states.

As far as I'm concerned white people saying "open up the country" is about _their_ right to get black and brown people to kill themselves for their convenience because that is and always has been a part of their psychological colonial mindset.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Reaper said:


> The Germans did not hold the Nazis accountable for their crimes because that's what the Germans wanted.
> 
> Asking white people to care about black people being executed by the police is the same. They own the courts. They own the politicians. They are the judges, the juries and the executioners. They are the entire system.
> 
> Now I fully understand Malcolm X and his anger.


Wait, White people in America = the general German population in Nazi Germany? Nope. Incorrect. A gross generalization that can't be supported by facts. A BUNCH of my White friends (from my uber-liberal college experience) are every bit as militant about Black Lives Matter, Police accountability, civil rights, etc. as my Black friends. Painting with such a broad brush is reckless and racist and shouldn't be done.

As for this story? This is fucking nuts and completely out of control, and what scares me the most is I have no idea what to do about it. It feels like all the protests, advocacy, fighting for the "right" candidates in elections on every level...I just don't know what the general public is supposed to do. It's horrible and a national disgrace.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Do you ever wonder just how many victims there are of this? Now we have cameras everywhere in almost everyone's pocket, but that's been what the last 15 years? Before that had to have an actual video camera with you. Camcorders didn't even become mildly wide spread til the mid to late 80s I guess? And that's all based on the idea someone was there to film it. Like let's say just the last 50 years. 1970 to now. How many murdered and/or brutalized?
> 
> Rodney King was huge news at the time and as terrible as it is to say, that video is mild compared to the ones we see every few weeks now. I mean Rodney lived. That's with them now knowing people are watching and filming. Now think about before when they knew no one was watching or filming.
> 
> ...


Vote for someone you believe in. 

I don't mean to change the subject, but I voted 3rd party during Trump/Hillary. It pisses people off when I tell them because "you're basically voting for [dem/rep]" or "that won't make a differnece". If that idea is reinforced again and again then yes, there will always be a 2 party system that is easily bought. But, if you vote for someone you truly believe in, tell others to do the same. It may take 100 years to get rid of the two party system and rigged elections, but we can never start it without starting it. 

I'll die before I cast a vote under the notion "this is only to ensure XXXX candidate doesn't win". That's not even voting anymore, that's surrendering. 


On topic, I could barely watch the video. It was disgusting. I'm scared because I don't have a solution. I think force is necessary for arrests and I can't tell you when someone needs to be held in place or not. I'm scared I'll walk past something like this and stand there and see someone die because I trusted a cop instead of a helpless victim. How am I supposed to know?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265286358551191558
This has been the standard Democrat/liberal/white “ally” response for at least 30 years. Every time unaccountable cops act unaccountably, our white “allies” call for us to respect the rule of law, to wait for investigations, to heal.

White people get policy.
Black people get platitudes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265445480105992192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265679909738950656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265767773633798144


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WE ALL KNOW WHAT THE ANSWER IS TO END THIS MADNESS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265737419783012352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265652092087095297"Take me out of it."


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking hell.

Honestly, all four of those police officers need to be charged with Murder. Absolutely ridiculous that they are still getting away with this sort of stuff.

When will it just fucking end.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CGS said:


> When will it just fucking end.


When white people in America collectively says it ends.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is what white people never understood about Black Lives Matter, they think we're saying "black lives matter more than other lives" but really we're saying "black lives matter too". White people always bring up black on black violence as a more salient issue than blacks being killed by cops, but if I murder another black person I go to prison, if a cop murders a black person they go on paid vacation.
> 
> All we want is accountability, killing black people shouldn't be as minor as killing a bug, in fact I'm sure more white people would be upset about people killing bees than black people-- at least the bees are presumed innocent.


Good point about the issue of black on black violence. I see what you mean. I, too, have often thought when I hear rappers, for example, express outrage over this: “wait, hold up, you make a living off talking about how you kill people, sell drugs, and gangbang, how can you be so outraged at another gang (police) doing the same thing”. I like what you said about accountability because that kind of addresses my concerns (not fully, 100%, but I definitely get it a bit more now).

As an aside, you know who I bet WON’T be at the protests??? ...The white folks that I see protesting around the country (and my state) about how “oppressed” they are for being told to wear face masks and such. It’s pretty embarrassing to see such dense people (I’m white, so I’m not saying white = ‘those people’ or whatever) that have no idea what oppression really is who have somehow turned Trump into some martyr for the people (as an aside, aside, I’m starting to be very happy about my decision to switch from republican to unaffiliated). I’m not sure why these people bother me so much. They just make me unreasonably angry



Clique said:


> When white people in America collectively says it ends.


What do you suggest, though? I’ve thought about this before and it’s sort of a difficult concept. Most of us don’t have much power, if any, to institute any change except in our own lives and those who we have immediate contact with by intervening if we see something wrong. It seems that unless we hold positions in office, we don’t have much power to change things. White liberals love to sit around and talk about “acknowledging their privilege”, but what does that do? Nothing, if you ask me, especially since so many of them (that I’ve come across, at least) are extremely hypocritical and say absurdly racist things (e.g. Chris Cuomo, Joy Behar, the lesbian daughter from Roseanne, etc.) and seem to only TALK the talk to virtue signal and make themselves feel good.

For someone like myself, I don’t really know what to do other than continuing to treat people with respect and to stand up if I see something going wrong (I’ve never witnessed police violence in real life, and honestly don’t know how I’d react when put in that situation - it’s easy to say one thing, but I’m sure it’s different when it’s actually happening in an unexpected situation).

So, again, there are a lot of us out there that are reasonable folks... we just don’t know what we can do, individually. I know you said ‘as a collective’, but white people are actually pretty divided as a collective. I think that’s why people say we have no culture, at least in america, because our views are all over the place and we don’t necessarily like each other all that much. I think that’s why we’re so fragmented into groups of yuppies, frat kids, nerds, punks, goth, jock, country, *******, urban, ‘Regular’, etc.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=564504571147469


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@The_It_Factor with all due respect, as a Black American man, "my suggestion" is that the collective majority of white people in this country get together at the table and figure out how they are going to systematically and personally fix white supremacist racism in this country that was founded on white supremacy and perpetuates it at every level of society. 

It's not Black people's water to carry. No amount of education on history or the present or Black voice we give you; Black people dying on video & shared like memes across the world wide web; angry protesting; Democrats propaganda and patronizing, Republicans emolding racists; new threatening laws for the broken society are going to stop white people and their current system from being racist. 

White people collectively have to consciously choose to say enough. Burn this motherfucker down to ashes. It will take soul searching, recognizing Black people's humanity, accountability against racists (silence is complicity), action, change. White people know how to accomplish those things when they want something bad enough I promise you.

Again, in the words of Toni Morrison, "Take me out of it."


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Clique said:


> @The_It_Factor with all due respect, as a Black American man, "my suggestion" is that the collective majority of white people in this country get together at the table and figure out how they are going to systematically and personally fix white supremacist racism in this country that was founded on white supremacy and perpetuates it at every level of society. It's not Black people's water to carry. No amount of education on history or the present or Black voice we give you; Black people dying on video & shared like memes across the world wide web; angry protesting; Democrats propaganda and patronizing, Republicans emolding racists; new threatening laws for the broken society are going to stop white people and their current system from being racist. White people collectively have to consciously choose to say enough. Burn this motherfucker down to ashes. It will take soul searching, recognizing Black people's humanity, accountability against racists (silence is complicity), action, change. White people know how to accomplish those things when they want something bad enough I promise you.
> 
> Again, in the words of Toni Morrison, "Take me out of it."


The internet is difficult because it’s hard to tell people’s tones and inflection. I didn’t mean my question like “WELL WHAT DO YOU SUGGEST?!?”, it was a genuine question, because like I said, it’s something that I’ve thought about, but haven’t come up with many solutions.

I think that, at least from what I can tell, being upfront and honest about things is helpful, at least over the long run. Sitting in silence does the opposite. What I mean is that being able to speak about these issues and forcing people to think about them. It seems that is what has had a positive influence in even just my parent’s lifetime (from segregation to Jim Crow to today). Things have slowly shifted from it being an issue that is out of sight and out of mind to an issue that we can share and discuss. Also, a shift in white viewpoints that comes along with that, i’d imagine. Views have certainly changed over the past several decades, and so hopefully it will soon be taboo to defend the officer (in this, and similar situations) whereas it has historically been taboo to stand up for the minority (I wasn’t alive in the early and mid-20th century, but history certainly paints it as a time where a white personal standing up for civil rights was seen as a “race traitor”).

The main problem is that it’s difficult to get white people here to come to some sort of collective agreement about ANYTHING. It’s even worse when politics are involved because people lose all sensibility and want to toe whatever line their party follows in “us vs. them” fashion rather than “right vs. wrong”. This is another reason that I hate the two-party system, but that’s a whole other discussion.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I really did not see why the cop felt the need to forcefully push his knee into the back of his neck. I don't understand it. The man was down and handcuffed completely defenseless. Just imagine being in George Floyd's situation. You are handcuffed, face down on the floor, you can't move whatsoever and a cop is pressing his knee into the back of your neck slowly killing you and you can't do anything to defend yourself, you are completely defenseless. What was the point of his death? It was senseless. That was intentional murder, that was no accident. He was putting pressure on his neck and holding him down. Why not just pick him up and put him in the squad car? Why not put your knee instead of over his neck put it on his back? What did George Floyd due to deserve death? I'm completely baffled. The only explanation to me was that of pure evil within that cop. If he doesn't get life in prison then there is no justice.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I really did not see why the cop felt the need to forcefully push his knee into the back of his neck. I don't understand it. The man was down and handcuffed completely defenseless. Just imagine being in George Floyd's situation. You are handcuffed, face down on the floor, you can't move whatsoever and a cop is pressing his knee into the back of your neck slowly killing you and you can't do anything to defend yourself, you are completely defenseless. What was the point of his death? It was senseless. That was intentional murder, that was no accident. He was putting pressure on his neck and holding him down. Why not just pick him up and put him in the squad car? Why not put your knee instead of over his neck put it on his back? What did George Floyd due to deserve death? I'm completely baffled. The only explanation to me was that of pure evil within that cop. If he doesn't get life in prison then there is no justice.


If you saw the photo from the other side of the car there’s actually two other officers on top of George Floyd. Three police officers on top of this handcuffed man being choked to death. And for what? Suspected check fraud at a grocery store. It’s heinous how inhumane police treat people.











University of Minnesota Curbs Relationship With Minneapolis Police


The school announced it would be limiting ties with the Minneapolis Police Department following the death of George Floyd.




www.si.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Only unarmed and innocent Black People. 

This is how they treat white terrorists:


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Anglo-saxons gonna anglo-saxon.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265887793429053440


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265887793429053440



some of these patriots always posting how they are treated like rosa parks and mlk, im like no one is saying they are going to murder or rape you....and now silence they love wrapping themselves in black suffering , but refuse to stop black suffering


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Well reports are coming out about things getting crazy with riots now. Shops robbed, places on fire and another person was killed sadly. All of this could have been avoided if the police didn't decide to kill a guy for no reason, once again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And now the shit gets titled.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265874258057715713
Not one mention of George and no mention of the murder just a deflection.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> And now the shit gets titled.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265874258057715713
> Not one mention of George and no mention of the murder just a deflection.


White Supremacy is literally inbuilt in demanding that everyone even protest according to their White Supremacist rules. That itself reeks of domination over minorities and entitlement to having them even respond to the way they want you to. It's all about control and dominance with white people - even the so called "reasonable" ones. They all want to assert authority and control over you.

Meanwhile, the cops have been shown to be intentionally provoking a violent response, as well as literally driving right into protestors, then stopping while they smash windows and then driving away and over the protesters, then pushing the narrative that the protestors started it.

There is no such thing as an incompetent cop, or good cop.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Racists and white people complicit with white supremacy are always on code to value property over human lives. *

Again, no surprises.

*When people collectively want to get on code for what they believe in, they will. *

Btw, lmao at anything that comes from the mouth of people like that tweet above my post. Proven trolls for spreading willful ignorance and hate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266007580691910656


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's an intentional show of White Supremacy.

There is literally no other reason to do this than to symbolically show that it is White Supremacy vs Black People.

There is no such thing as a good cop. They're all complicit.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265887793429053440


I can't believe how much of a problem this type of thing is where those people who protest the lockdown (which on its own is just fucking dumb) then proceed to not join in a protest for a genuine horrible injustice and instead deflect cause people protest violently (which granted I despise these as well I'll always advocate for peaceful instead of riots but I get why they happen as sometimes violence sends a louder message) it just amazes me seeing how bad it is cause been mostly unaware till the last few months as never had a reason to notice (white and don't even live in America)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265871849310900226

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265900430791528448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265954809623900160


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265887793429053440


EXACTLY what I was thinking out loud (in text) in that previous post. I’m not gonna hold my breath to see them at the protests


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> EXACTLY what I was thinking out loud (in text) in that previous post. I’m not gonna hold my breath to see them at the protests


The lockdown protestors are literally confederate flag draing Hitler worshipping nazis tho.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266018234073038851

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265992769828540418


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

here we go with the im not racist but people High school wrestling coach posted photo that mocked George Floyd’s death — but insists ‘I’m not a racist’


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

alejbr4 said:


> here we go with the im not racist but people High school wrestling coach posted photo that mocked George Floyd’s death — but insists ‘I’m not a racist’


He got fired too


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265871849310900226
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265900430791528448
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265954809623900160


Had to click the first 2 and love how one of the first responses to the second is correcting them that looting is an accurate term kind of says a lot about the level of deflecting going on where they focus on that and not the causes of it which was the main point. Overall though all 3 were pretty terrible to see especially the first and third that's just absolutely despicable


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

List of places looted/destroyed/burned down so far. Feels like this was the final straw for a lot of people. Don't agree with looting/destroying small shops of innocent people though. This whole thing is just sad. Hopefully the cops that did this will end up going to prison.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266034974291046401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266036725182345216


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The real looters are the ones that made 450 billion during the pandemic as 100k Americans died.

But how many fucking white people complaining about that?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266046129906552832
When politeness is met with persecution--revolt is logical. When compliance can be a cause of death--revolt is logical. The only way that one can be surprised by an uprising from those who see themselves dead on the ground, lynched by police, is if THEY think WE deserve death.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I read that the National Guard will be "right on time" before the protesters reach Uptown.

Funny huh?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> I read that the National Guard will be "right on time" before the protesters reach Uptown.
> 
> Funny huh?


And then they say that Amerikkka isn't majority racist. If it wasn't a vast majority of racist fuckers an entire military apparatus would not be deployed to protect one white murderer.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

... So tired of this shit. My brain can barely keep up with all the bullshit. Yet we will still have people claiming black people have it just fine. Everything we complain about is completely made up

What’s it gonna take before this country (and most of the world) finally sees black people as being worthy of being shown empathy and humanity


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Reaper said:


> The real looters are the ones that made 450 billion during the pandemic as 100k Americans died.
> 
> But how many fucking white people complaining about that?


They were too busy complaining about such massive inconveniences and threats to their liberties like having to wear a mask or not being able to get a haircut


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

that cop should be locked up and he should be tortured and beaten every day without food or wather until he is dead. other 3 cops should be in jail for life. now if somebody wants to say thats cruel or not a proper way to deal with this, why not? what kind of message are you sending to other cops when those 4 cops get fired and whatever happens next. you torture him and you let him die and you send a strong message that way to other cops not to do this shit anymore otherwise this is whats gonna happens to you. and the way he killed George he just doesnt deserve any better than that. he doesnt. nobody needs scum like him.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> I read that the National Guard will be "right on time" before the protesters reach Uptown.
> 
> Funny huh?


"Protestors"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

People who are louder about civil rebellion as a response to state violence more than they are voicing against police/racist murders of Black people... I know they don't give a damn about Black lives, equality, or justice. They out themselves every time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Jay Devito, so you're ignoring the mutiple videos about destroying police cars, police stations and people standing with their fist in the air in solidarity?

Yeah, just go with the media tilt and ignore the cries of human rights violations and straight up racism that brought this out.

Where were your posts about this terrible ordeal yesterday and the day before? Nowhere to be found? Wow color me surprised. You just piped up to take unnecesay shots. Surprise surprise someone had to do it eventually.

And shit like what you just did is part of the problem. You were silent when a man was murdered. You were silent when people rebelled. But as soon as you could, you rained down your condemnation over the actions of a few people.

Fuck that and fuck you!


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> @Jay Devito, so you're ignoring the mutiple videos about destroying police cars, police stations and people standing with their fist in the air in solidarity?
> 
> Yeah, just go with the media tilt and ignore the cries of human rights violations and straight up racism that brought this out.
> 
> ...


The behavior is so predicated and they wouldnt even notice their obvious bias. And despite this bulletproof call out, I bet dude still finds a way to deflect


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

There is an entire apparatus that exists to protect these fuckers. Even the same attorneys.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

We know this shit is systemic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266057697964822531

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266080187499896832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266023943191789568


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

White people don't care about looting btw because they worship the cocks of the real looters.

This has nothing to do with looting. And everything to do with continuing to support and establish white Supremacy as the core ideology of this country.

They only speak up about looting when it involves blacks. 

When white capitalists steal they don't give a fuck.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752013870647083008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265999534171262977


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Alright, I'm off work and have had dinner. Here we go diving back in!

The guy who started vandalising Auto Zone was a FUCKING COP IN DISGUISE! He started this shit to destroy, misdirect and taint the movement. Jacob Pederson of St. Paul PD started vandalising! Not us protesters...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266166402521522176
And Mississippi Mayor, Hal Fuckhead Marx showed his support for the cop who murdered George Floyd. He was quoted saying, "if you can talk, you can breathe."

Who'd have thunk that a politician in the state MISSISSIPPI BURNING took place in, sides with the cops who lynched a black man. Wow!

And here's this as well!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265978140045836288


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265727929411141632


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Honestly this is the only way for true change. Fuck peaceful protesting. Nothing will get done from that. The police will laugh it off. The government will laugh it off. You can really feel the emotion from people when you see these videos of riots and protests. Not knowing if you will get out alive from a simple traffic stop, or from any interaction with cops. Sorry for venting a little bit. 

Is there any updates on the cops that did this? Are they planning to arrest them and charge them?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> Honestly this is the only way for true change. Fuck peaceful protesting. Nothing will get done from that. The police will laugh it off. The government will laugh it off. You can really feel the emotion from people when you see these videos of riots and protests. Not knowing if you will get out alive from a simple traffic stop, or from any interaction with cops. Sorry for venting a little bit.
> 
> Is there any updates on the cops that did this? Are they planning to arrest them and charge them?


They're a Protected class. What do you think?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266139790728200193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266135964763795457


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Lol they really sent cops in the madness to stir shit up. I am disgusted but cant help but laugh. They really are out to get us arent they? And for what? Being brown? I dont fucking get it


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Lol they really sent cops in the madness to stir shit up. I am disgusted but cant help but laugh. They really out out to get us? And for what? Being brown? I dont fucking get it


BUT blAcK mAn sTeAl TV


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266184497529106436


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266208963433029632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266210253357621249
🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266212998009536512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266216805879644160


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266227443540668416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266212918175162368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266224985523105792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266226361515024385


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

All this so a white murderer doesn't go to jail...

How are we supposed to get results if we are silenced when peaceful, like kneeling, holding up our fists, wearing shirts like BLM, Hands Up Don't Shoot, or I Can't Breathe. Voting doesn't work because we don't have the numbers, then you have people who don't care how much blood is shed.

Or if the louder more feverish route is taken they roll the army in to "dispurse" us.

No matter what the Status Quo remains the same.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

It was clearly a case of police abuse. Really hard to watch. May he rest in peace. 

I don't understand why, after similar incidents, a bunch of people decide to riot and destroy their neighbourhood and city. What are they trying to achieve?!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266231100780744704
For the love of God, the US President has made a threat to the lives of American citizens. 

This fucking piece of shit just stated that he wants to send US military into a US city and shoot people for looting (presumably killing many peaceful protesters). Authorities killing people on the street suspected of property crimes is how we got here.

In a functioning country you do not murder people for suspected crimes, you arrest them. Total lack of care and awareness of the underlying issue by the Trump Regime is just adding fuel to the fire: This is about Black men being killed by police, on video, for years.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266231100780744704
> For the love of God, the US President has made a threat to the lives of American citizens.
> 
> This fucking piece of shit just stated that he wants to send US military into a US city and shoot people for looting (presumably killing many peaceful protesters). Authorities killing people on the street suspected of property crimes is how we got here.
> ...


May 13, 1985.

He's not the first and he won't be the last.

ameriKKKans are disgusting. Literally the worst human beings in existence. They kill millions of people around the world. You think they don't do it to their own?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266234696712609796

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266235847906488323


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*THE PRESIDENT OF THE USA HAS MADE A THREAT TO THE LIVES OF US CITIZENS & SAYS HE WILL USE THE US MILITARY TO SHOOT PEOPLE DEAD. *



ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266240370897121283


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Clique said:


> *THE PRESIDENT OF THE USA HAS MADE A THREAT TO THE LIVES OF US CITIZENS & SAYS HE WILL USE THE US MILITARY TO SHOOT PEOPLE DEAD.*
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!!


This will be headline news in the morning.

I thought this election would be about the coronavirus pandemic, but it looks like it will be about racism in America. If you recall the issue of race never really came up in the 2016 election. This has to be a top priority for Democrats in November. It starts by getting someone else at the top of the ticket.

RIP George Floyd.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

We're in the Endgame now.

That motherfucker has to go.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Not trying to spam but....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266243038700945411


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

You good Stormbringer. Post all you find. 

My mind is completely blown. WOW.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Read her replies to the thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266104126942908416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266109703505002506

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266113165689065479

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266113558288498688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266115056711938048


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> It was clearly a case of police abuse. Really hard to watch. May he rest in peace.
> 
> I don't understand why, after similar incidents, a bunch of people decide to riot and destroy their neighbourhood and city. What are they trying to achieve?!


Do you know you history of the western civilization? Because history shows that the best ways for the oppressed to fight back against the oppressor is with violence and destruction. The US is a country that proudly teaches it's young, about how theybonce rioted and destroyed shit over the price of fucking tea. The western world is full of violent riots, revolts, and revolutions that are later vindicated by history and celebrated. So if folk want to destroy some shit including the precinct as another cop is handled with kid gloves after another unjustified then so be it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Do you know you history of the western civilization? Because history shows that the best ways for the oppressed to fight back against the oppressor is with violence and destruction. The US is a country that proudly teaches it's young, about how theybonce rioted and destroyed shit over the price of fucking tea. The western world is full of violent riots, revolts, and revolutions that are later vindicated by history and celebrated. So if folk want to destroy some shit including the precinct as another cop is handled with kid gloves after another unjustified then so be it.


Because innocent people always get caught up in such things. And small businesses of innocent people will get vandalised and raided by vandals who take advantage of such riots to go on a stealing spree. 

Also just because two cops were pieces of shit doesn't mean every single one is. A few years ago snipers shot a few Dallas police officers. Unless those specific cops had a history of police brutality and violence then innocent people have been murdered. It's a vicious cycle of gratuitous violence.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> Because innocent people always get caught up in such things. And small businesses of innocent people will get vandalised and raided by vandals who take advantage of such riots to go on a stealing spree.
> 
> Also just because two cops were pieces of shit doesn't mean every single one is. A few years ago snipers shot a few Dallas police officers. Unless those specific cops had a history of police brutality and violence then innocent people have been murdered. It's a vicious cycle of gratuitous violence.


What's more important to you human lives or property? Because again while it's shitty for those business owners, that's irrelevant to the real issue at hand. Lives lost to police brutality > property destroyed and looted. They aren't equal, nor are they in the same ballpark.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Trump really just used THUG... anyone who grew up during the Trayvon Martin case knows that THUG was used in place of the N word. Dude knows what he’s doing and hes egging shit on. This is our president. The same guy alot of the young guys around me voted for for the LOLZ.

I’m so disgusted and I want out soon but the harsh reality is that the majority of the world is still anti black. They may not be on the US’s level but its still there


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Twitter put a disclaimer on the dumbass' tweet and disabled the comments.

*"This Tweet violated the Twitter Rules about glorifying violence. However, Twitter has determined that it may be in the public’s interest for the Tweet to remain accessible."*


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Clique said:


> Twitter put a disclaimer on the dumbass' tweet and disabled the comments.
> 
> *"This Tweet violated the Twitter Rules about glorifying violence. However, Twitter has determined that it may be in the public’s interest for the Tweet to remain accessible."*


"We know this tweet is the absolute worst but it's from the president so we're just gonna keep it here and put a little message so it's totallllly not our fault when it leads to problems. Totally not responsible at all"

Fucking disgraceful tweet though on all levels this is actually fucking ridiculous. It absolutely sickens me that this kind of behaviour from the president is actually capable of happening and the fact it's staying there is going to make it even worse.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266231100780744704
> For the love of God, the US President has made a threat to the lives of American citizens.
> 
> This fucking piece of shit just stated that he wants to send US military into a US city and shoot people for looting (presumably killing many peaceful protesters). Authorities killing people on the street suspected of property crimes is how we got here.
> ...


Trump only “cares” because he suddenly wants to get re-elected. The fact that the President is advocating killing of American citizens is just...I can’t find the words.

Floyd was murdered. Plain and simple. Those officers need to be charged with murder. They do not deserve to wear the uniform. Bad cops that end up making all police look bad. Contrary to what is said here, there are a lot of good police officers who do their jobs very well and are upstanding pillars of their communities. But shit like this is unacceptable.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The thing that bothers me the most is these corrupted cops get employeed as cops and none of the government nor president even cares. George didn't deserve any of this. He was already handcuffed and saying he couldn't breathe. Yet some people in this thread defends the cops. Nah, not me. Fuck the cops on this one, just like 2013. I can careless about the properties being destroyed, we had a human being killed at the hands of the cops. I involved the two since they were there and didn't do jack shit. Trump's idiotic tweet can kiss my ass.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Everyone bitching about "but muh property" wouldn't be fucking here if the revolutionaries didn't destroy property when the revolution first started.

America literally only exists because revolutionaries destroyed a bunch of tea.

So sit your fucking colonizer ass down.. just cuz you don't want to give black people the freedom to exist that you yourself have. Fuck off.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

If it had been a black cop killing the guy would there have been this much 'outrage'?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hangman said:


> If it had been a black cop killing the guy would there have been this much 'outrage'?


And you should ask yourself and other white people why there isn't.

It's cuz white people are just low empathy people overall so they don't even care about their own when they should be.

This all lives matters crap is bullshit when white people aren't even fighting to protect their own from police brutality.

But y'all can't go a month without a haircut and cook your own food tho.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Everyone bitching about "but muh property" wouldn't be fucking here if the revolutionaries didn't destroy property when the revolution first started.
> 
> America literally only exists because revolutionaries destroyed a bunch of tea.
> 
> So sit your fucking colonizer ass down.. just cuz you don't want to give black people the freedom to exist that you yourself have. Fuck off.


Off topic glad to see you are still here reaper. Formerly TommyWCECM but couldn't access my account anymore.

On topic your absolutely right. Sometimes rioting is a necessary evil. Is it pretty? Fuck no. But the thugs in suits masquerading as leaders won't change. So like the Russian and french revolution this shit is necessary. Because if it isn't nipped in the bud. Whats to stop the cops from needlessly killing other groups such as the poor/lower middle class or the disabled or the LGBTQ. You let the authority rule without impunity and accountability people suffer. 

I'm whiter than milk, Australian but this year has been absolutely mentally exhausting. You have people protesting because they don't want to do what needs to be done to stop a pandemic, you have selfish pricks not social distancing and being absolute clowns. And on top of that you still Still have people drunk with power doing shit like this.

And for those that want to say "would there be outrage if the races were reversed" you're goddamn right there would be. If a white guy died in absolute agony while the people doing it were saying his fine and if he can talk he can breathe, too fucking right there would be outrage.

If you can sit there and watch that video and not feel an ounce of empathy then you are an absolute scumbag. Nothing but subhuman trash. Exactly like that prolapsed asshole that murdered George Floyd


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Because if it isn't nipped in the bud. Whats to stop the cops from needlessly killing other groups such as the poor/lower middle class or the disabled or the LGBTQ. You let the authority rule without impunity and accountability people suffer.


When people have been pushed to the brink where they have nothing left to lose, then they give up their lives so their children can have better. I would know. I also come from a country that just in the 1940s overthrew yet another white colonizer and sacrificed hundreds of thousands of lives against the white barbarian. This is why I'm here. 

If America does not change now, and people do not come together to change lives for the better for the marginalized, then what kind of life is worth having if it's not one of dignity and freedom?

But black people here are correct. The entire world doesn't care about them. The world sends soldiers around the world to protect "their interests" and "fight for freedom" but they don't care when American blacks have been oppressed and murdered here for decades with impunity. It's almost as though, black people in America have no one who cares about them at all.

What kind of future do their children have if they don't fight for their freedom now?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> When people have been pushed to the brink where they have nothing left to lose, then they give up their lives so their children can have better. I would know. I also come from a country that just in the 1940s overthrew yet another white colonizer and sacrificed hundreds of thousands of lives against the white barbarian. This is why I'm here.
> 
> If America does not change now, and people do not come together to change lives for the better for the marginalized, then what kind of life is worth having if it's not one of dignity and freedom?
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Whats that saying? The only way that evil triumphs is if good people do nothing. So riot, hold the oppressors accountable. Force change.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Reaper said:


> And you should ask yourself and other white people why there isn't.
> 
> It's cuz white people are just low empathy people overall so they don't even care about their own when they should be.
> 
> ...


Lmaooo

It's hilarious how much of a moron you are without realising it


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> Lmaooo
> 
> It's hilarious how much of a moron you are without realising it


Only to fragile white people with easily bruised egos and those who support a white euroethnic /supremacist centric view of reality due to internalized racism.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Only to fragile white people and others who support a white eurocentric view of reality.


Nice assumption.

I get that youre angry/hurt but being a racist piece of shit isn't going to solve anything and will only further fuel the divide and race war your ridiculous country is on the brink of.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> Nice assumption.
> 
> I get that youre angry/hurt but being a racist piece of shit isn't going to solve anything and will only further fuel the divide and race war your ridiculous country is on the brink of.


If your response to talking about race is to say that it's just dividing more people, then you're an uncaring and apathetic PoS anyways and really are just looking for excuses to maintain the status quo instead of helping anyone.

Movements are against people like you. They don't need you because you're part of the system that oppresses the marginalized by doing nothing while pretending to give a shit.

I didn't assume your race btw. I saw you're from Europe and therefore your view of reality is eurocentric, which is still yet another form of colonizer / settler / oppressor mentality. Shit's the same.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Reaper said:


> If your response to talking about race is to say that it's just dividing more people, then you're an uncaring and apathetic PoS anyways and really are just looking for excuses to maintain the status quo instead of helping anyone.


There isn't shit I can do to help from here. We dont have these problems, we treat people like people instead of a skin colour. This shit only happens in your pathetic excuse of a country, so it's up to you guys to solve it.

And throwing petulant racist temper tantrums "wehhhh all white people this, all white people that" isn't doing shit.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Do we have any proof that this was a racial killing? 

The cop straight up murdered the guy, there's no denying that and I hope he gets life for it, but besides his having white skin is there any solid racism evidence?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> There isn't shit I can do to help from here. We dont have these problems, we treat people like people instead of a skin colour. This shit only happens in your pathetic excuse of a country, so it's up to you guys to solve it.
> 
> And throwing petulant racist temper tantrums "wehhhh all white people this, all white people that" isn't doing shit.


If it's our problem to deal with, then fuck off. What are you even doing here.

As if fragile white people aren't enough to deal with, now you have foreign non-white people white-knighting just for shits. Fuck off. 

I don't need to say "most white people" because the people I'm talking to know what that actually means.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Reaper said:


> If it's our problem to deal with, then fuck off. What are you even doing here.


The first 4 letters of my post made that very clear. 

Your childish rage posts are always very amusing and you thinking being a racist piece of trash is the way to combat racism is just the icing on the cake.

So if that's your goal, then by all means carry on


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I can never understand why the need for so much excessive force in American policing. It seems like muh freedom has become an excuse for taking no responsibility. Excusing murder because it was a black person that died. Excusing looting because other crimes are worse.

No wonder people voted for the idiot authoritarian 4 years ago.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> There isn't shit I can do to help from here. We dont have these problems, we treat people like people instead of a skin colour. This shit only happens in your pathetic excuse of a country, so it's up to you guys to solve it.
> 
> And throwing petulant racist temper tantrums "wehhhh all white people this, all white people that" isn't doing shit.


His not saying all white people in the literal sense. His saying it in the sense that the dude from star wars said white people are racist in his tweet and video.

Its not condemning a whole race. Its condemnation of systemic racism. The protests are about attacking the systemic racism that's permeating through Western culture. It's not about one color being superior to another. It's about recognition and forcing the system to change their ideaologies and treating EVERYONE the same, regardless of race, creed or gender.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> The first 4 letters of my post made that very clear.
> 
> Your childish rage posts are always very amusing and you thinking being a racist piece of trash is the way to combat racism is just the icing on the cake.
> 
> So if that's your goal, then by all means carry on


"I can 't do anything to help. So I'm just gonna insert myself into a conversation that I'm not a part of".

Good bye fucking colonizer.



Firefromthegods said:


> His not saying all white people in the literal sense. His saying it in the sense that the dude from star wars said white people are racist in his tweet and video.
> 
> Its not condemning a whole race. Its condemnation of systemic racism. The protests are about attacking the systemic racism that's permeating through Western culture. It's not about one color being superior to another. It's about recognition and forcing the system to change their ideaologies and treating EVERYONE the same, regardless of race, creed or gender.


Oh trust me. These people know that it means "not all white people". Every white ally I talk to knows exactly what "white people" means. But there are narcissistic fucks who will never want to understand because they want to deflect and distract from the issue at hand and insert them in a conversation.

I don't give a fuck about these people. They're not gonna help anyone change anything anyways. They're the ones that hold progress back.

Imagine being such a pathetic pos that he comes in this thread to personally attack me and show his outrage over the use of "white people" and then says "I can't do anything from here". Just fuck right off then. If it doesn't concern you, then it doesn't involve you.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Reaper said:


> "I can 't do anything to help. So I'm just gonna insert myself into a conversation that I'm not a part of".
> 
> Good bye fucking colonizer.


Tears from a racist always taste best


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Tears from a racist always taste best


Can't escape the indoctrinated caste beliefs no matter how hard he tries. Always the need to fit a group of people to be beneath him.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Some of you literally proving my and other people in this thread point of view that people around the world don't give a fuck about black people, unless it is to stop them for getting dignity, respect and support. Two fucking foreigners coming in here and literally derailing the thread form the main topic.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hangman said:


> Do we have any proof that this was a racial killing?
> 
> The cop straight up murdered the guy, there's no denying that and I hope he gets life for it, but besides his having white skin is there any solid racism evidence?


No. It wasn't a racial killing, just murder. No one had any evidence of the cop showing targeted racism in the past, but I read (twitter and no proof) people reported the officer for beating suspects in custody in the past.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All Elite Wanking said:


> No. It wasn't a racial killing, just murder. No one had any evidence of the cop showing targeted racism in the past, but I read (twitter and no proof) people reported the officer for beating suspects in custody in the past.


And the murderer knew George Floyd too.
I posted earlier how they worked security together years prior.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266262249733160960


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Also guys, watch the personal insults towards each other. Thanks.*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CNN Reporter Omar Jimenez Arrested in Minneapolis Live On Air


CNN reporter Omar Jimenez was arrested live while on the air, covering the riots in Minneapolis.




www.tmz.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266346228851318784
THIS IS AMERICA


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

All Elite Wanking said:


> No. It wasn't a racial killing, just murder. No one had any evidence of the cop showing targeted racism in the past, but I read (twitter and no proof) people reported the officer for beating suspects in custody in the past.


Racist extra judicial killings don't have to have a racialized motive. They're racist in how aggressively the police attack a black person for a minimal crime and how they treat him because they feel extra threatened for their life when it's a black man in particular. It's the approach, the ideology that goes behind the approach taken and the extra steps taking based on a specific fear of a large black man being threatening in particular.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Reaper said:


> Racist extra judicial killings don't have to have a racialized motive. They're racist in how aggressively the police attack a black person for a minimal crime and how they treat him because they feel extra threatened for their life when it's a black man in particular. It's the approach, the ideology that goes behind the approach taken and the extra steps taking based on a specific fear of a large black man being threatening in particular.


So there is no evidence of racism? 

The only thing you are basing this off is the murdering cops skin colour.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hangman said:


> So there is no evidence of racism?
> 
> The only thing you are basing this off is the murdering cops skin colour.


How about let’s try this
What do YOU think is the problem with this crime and what caused this murder and many similar incidents like this to happen?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*The official White House Twitter feed was just flagged for inciting violence. Let that sink in.*


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> @Jay Devito, so you're ignoring the mutiple videos about destroying police cars, police stations and people standing with their fist in the air in solidarity?
> 
> Yeah, just go with the media tilt and ignore the cries of human rights violations and straight up racism that brought this out.
> 
> ...


oh please people are senselessly murdered *every day* and i don't see you commenting on them. please spare me your fake and selctive online activism.

everyone was pretty much in total unison when it came to the indefensible actions of this officer. mostly everyone agrees that he should be held accountable. you are arguing with nobody.

don't be mad at me, be mad at those who used this tragedy as an excuse to riot and loot. because now whatever message you believe they were trying to get across has been totally lost.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Clique said:


> How about let’s try this
> What do YOU think is the problem with this crime and what caused this murder and many similar incidents like this to happen?


It's obvious this cop murdered the guy. No one can deny that. I think the cop is a bully and an coward for killing an unarmed man. 

I simply don't think y'all should immediately jump to the racism conclusion without any evidence 🤷‍♂️

If it was proven he had links to white supremacy groups or was using racial language then yeah we should class this as a race killing but as off right now their isn't any proof 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hangman said:


> It's obvious this cop murdered the guy. No one can deny that. I think the cop is a bully and an coward for killing an unarmed man.
> 
> I simply don't think y'all should immediately jump to the racism conclusion without any evidence 🤷‍♂️
> 
> If it was proven he had links to white supremacy groups or was using racial language then yeah we should class this as a race killing but as off right now their isn't any proof 🤷‍♂️


If you can’t see how the white supremacist systemic problem in America is racist as it has been explained in detail idk what else to tell you. But I understand, you’re not over here in the midst of it and you obviously don’t *empathize* with the Black American perspective and experience as it has be told to you. Takes LISTENING. We ain’t saying this shit over & over again for no reason.

Some people, mostly non-Black, will never get it. But the system is being exposed in front of our very eyes right now. A necessary evil but mind blowing nonetheless.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd understand people questioning the racial aspect of this if it was the first time it'd happened. But white cops/civilians murdering POC and getting away with it happens constantly.

Not a US only problem by any means, but is particularly bad there for some reason.

Btw 911 call transcript:

*Operator: *911 what's the address of the emergency?

*Caller: *This is ah 3759 Chicago Ave.

*Operator: *How can I help you?

*Caller: *Um someone comes our store and give us fake bills and we realize it before he left the store, and we ran back outside, they was sitting on their car. We tell them to give us their phone, put their (inaudible) thing back and everything and he was also drunk and everything and return to give us our cigarettes back and so he can, so he can go home but he doesn't want to do that, and he's sitting on his car cause he is awfully drunk and he's not in control of himself.
*Operator:* Okay, what type of vehicle does he have?

*Caller:* And .... um he's got a vehicle that is ah ... one second let me see if I can see the license. The driver license is BRJ026.

*Operator: *Okay, what color is it?

*Caller: *It's a blue color. It's a blue van.

*Operator: *Blue van?

*Caller: *Yes, van.

*Operator:* Alright blue van, gotcha. Is it out front or is it on 38th St.?

*Caller: *Ah it's on 38th St.

*Operator: *On 38th St. So, this guy gave a counterfeit bill, has your cigarettes, and he's under the influence of something?

*Caller: *Something like that, yes. He is not acting right.

*Operator: *What's he look like, what race?

*Caller: *Um, he's a tall guy. He's like tall and bald, about like 6 ... 6 1/2, and she's not acting right so and she started to go, drive the car.

*Operator: *Okay so, female or a male?

*Caller:* Um...

*Operator: *Is it a girl or a boy?

*Caller: *(Talking to somebody else) — he's asking (inaudible) one second. Hello?

*Operator:* Is it a girl or a boy that did this?

*Caller:* It is a man.

*Operator: *Okay. Is he white, black, Native, Hispanic, Asian?

*Caller: *Something like that.

*Operator: *Which one? White, black, Native, Hispanic, Asian?

*Caller: *No, he's a black guy.

*Operator: *Alright (sigh).

*Caller: *How is your day going?

*Operator:* Not too bad.

*Caller: *Had a long day, huh?

*Operator: *What's your name?

*Caller: *My name is (deleted)

*Operator:* Alright, a phone number for you?

*Caller: *(Deleted)

*Operator: *Alright, I've got help on the way. If that vehicle or that person leaves before we get there, just give us a call back, otherwise we'll have squads out there shortly, okay?

*Caller: *No problem.

*Operator: *Thank you.


















Minneapolis police release 911 call that led to encounter with George Floyd


It started with a routine police call reporting someone used a counterfeit bill at a store in Minneapolis.




www.google.com.au


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> *The official White House Twitter feed was just flagged for inciting violence. Let that sink in.*


That little bitch is acting like a fucking monster while using tactics of a fucking 14 year old whose mommy keeps taking his devices away so he goes and logs on somewhere else. This stupid bitch has millions of followers ...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266336721920294912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266379847380750336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266241994235338752


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This is why Pain will always be the GOAT anime villain. Cycle of hatred is as relevant now as ever.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266285359719055363


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The thing that I can't stop thinking about is the earlier post where Trump says "when the looting starts, the shooting starts", an exact quote from the racist guy that Reaper posted about earlier. Fucking scary.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hangman said:


> So there is no evidence of racism?
> 
> The only thing you are basing this off is the murdering cops skin colour.


There is no physical, direct evidence that this particular police officer went outside his authority and murdered George Floyd because he was black. 

The evidence protesters are outraged by is the previous cases in which the same thing has happened and no justice was found for the victim. Unfortunately, the riots and protests have little to do with this particular murder. It's like a powder keg and this murder was the light. The cops can be convicted today and sent to death row and there may be more riots. For lack of a better word, this is the 'perfect' murder to push people over the edge.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266373802071478275

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266245484118552578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266262249733160960


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266214668344930307


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Heard the cop has been arrested


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Heard the cop has been arrested


*The other 3 officers must be arrested next. All should be tried and convicted of murder.*









George Floyd Officer Charged with Murder, 8 Minutes, 46 Seconds on George's Neck


The officer with his knee on George Floyd's neck has officially been charged with murder.




www.tmz.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266427404177879049


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pretty sure they gave them all time together to get their stories straight and to make sure no one snitches. Everyone's statements will be aligned and it will be a unified front. All the good cops sure gonna stick up for their brother for sure. 

There's literally no other reason I can think of for them to have avoided making the arrest for this long.

This case isn't pretty and it isn't gonna be pretty.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266428904262127616


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Maybe the protestors in MN should have just taken a knee.I am sure the Karen's,Kennys and Tomi's of the world wouldn't have a problem with that


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266442312738979840 *

There better be a conviction and max penalty.

The other 3 officers also need to be arrested & charged now!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

In my opinion they arrested him just so they could protect him. They are hoping the rioting and protesting will magically stop now. Like "hey look guys we arrested him, can you stop now?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

B-bb-but, but, but there's no such thing as a double standard!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266316920522969091


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3259244110967854


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266350327353290753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266343626872967168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266339311571685382


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm sick of Amerikkka. I'm sick of the world. #Asteroid2020


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/5550296508/posts/10160912489596509


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266440988580511752


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/308344389504800/posts/1186007088405188


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Pretty sure they gave them all time together to get their stories straight and to make sure no one snitches. Everyone's statements will be aligned and it will be a unified front. All the good cops sure gonna stick up for their brother for sure.
> 
> There's literally no other reason I can think of for them to have avoided making the arrest for this long.
> 
> This case isn't pretty and it isn't gonna be pretty.


This happened four days ago. He's a cop. The last cop from Minneapolis to kill someone was on paid leave for eight months before they resigned and turned themselves in. It's never been a quick process.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266473253905657856
The question is whether George Floyd would have died when he died despite having these underlying conditions if Chauvin hadn't asphyxiated him, innit? Or are they asking us to believe that George was about to drop dead and it just coincided with his arrest?

It’s either a heart attack, which it isn’t, or they blocked his air flow, which they did. You don’t die from progressive heart failure in 7 minutes.

Even if he was about to drop dead (which he wasn't) all public servants have a duty of care to protect the health safety and dignity of any ANY person in custody. George was pleading for help and clearly in distress they killed him by refusing to protect someone in their care...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266474982831357952


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

It says right there that being restrained contributed. That's at least whatever the proper term for murder via negligence is.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> It says right there that being restrained contributed. That's at least whatever the proper term for murder via negligence is.


Two words: Reasonable doubt

just from the first sentence alone

Mr. Floyd’s family is having an examination of their own done too.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Clique said:


> Two words: Reasonable doubt
> 
> just from the first sentence alone
> 
> Mr. Floyd’s family is having an examination of their own done too.


I heard they are bringing in the Epstein guy. Dude's a straight shooter. He gives no fucks.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*



Trump's tweet threatening to have the U.S. military shoot "thugs" protesting George Floyd's killing is beyond a dog whistle. It's a call for genocide.

Click to expand...

*








Donald Trump: White Supremacist


Trump's tweet threatening to have the U.S. military shoot "thugs" protesting George Floyd's killing is beyond a dog whistle. It's a call for genocide.




newsone.com













Lightfoot to Trump: ‘What I really want to say ... begins with F and it ends with U’


Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot on Friday ripped President Donald Trump, saying he’s fomenting violence and playing to racist urges for political gain in response to the killing of a black man by a Minneapolis police officer and subsequent rioting.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

In a horrible way, Trump being the president has brought light to many lingering and hidden racial issues in America. I think many people believed America was rid of racism with Obama as president. But, 4 years later too many Americans are using racial slurs, even about Obama, and defending overt racism. You see someone defending Trump's tweets and they almost always have racial slurs to follow. I don't think the "fake" news would care to highlight as many black people getting shot if Trump wasn't our president.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266496814837981184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266498791953231872


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds like the State is already doing everything it can to acquit them. 

The odds are stacked as usual.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Sounds like the State is already doing everything it can to acquit them.
> 
> The odds are stacked as usual.


We are seeing at every step of this thing exactly what systemic racism looks like. 

From the cops murdering this man on the street on camera 
to the state's protection of these murderers 
to the state's violent responses against long agitated protesters of injustices against Black people 
to the DA to the medical examiner 
to the President threatening to use the military to kill his citizens.

This situation, and the situation is the USA, is FUCKED. UP.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Reaper said:


> Sounds like the State is already doing everything it can to acquit them.
> 
> *The odds are stacked as usual.*


Isn't that how its always been?

It takes a special lower class of people to hurt someone who was pleading for help.

It upsets and sickens me to my stomach that the piece of sh** and his other partners got away with it. 

There are eyewitnesses and photographs, justice will prevail regardless of how people are going about protecting those murderers.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266246996844638208 @Reaper @Clique


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266246996844638208 @Reaper @Clique


I respect white people who give a shit. I don't respect white people who deflect and whine and bitch about their pathetic inconveniences like we saw so many come out today.

I've been in protests too. I lived in a area that was fucked up by America's war machine. I've been through streets of fire and I raised my voice against an imperialist dictator in the streets till it was impossible for him to rule. No fight is won without fire.... Americans need a revolution.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266498139105529856


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Jay Devito said:


> oh please people are senselessly murdered *every day* and i don't see you commenting on them. please spare me your fake and selctive online activism.


This got you b&? Forreal?


Alkomesh2 said:


> I'd understand people questioning the racial aspect of this if it was the first time it'd happened. But white cops/civilians murdering POC and getting away with it happens constantly.
> 
> Not a US only problem by any means, but is particularly bad there for some reason.
> 
> ...





> Caller: He's black
> Operator: _sighs_


Bruh... That's what killed him.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TerraRising said:


> This got you b&? Forreal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got banned for trying to take this thread over with black on white crime bullshit..you know the hallmark supposed trump card of racists. Clique deleted that post, but I saw it.

For weeks I could tell he was just itching to rant about it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I cant say what it is like to be a black person living in America. I am a middle aged white guy who lives in England. What i can say is when i watched that video the other day i instantly felt anger towards that piece of shit copper who was slowly choking the life out of the poor guy on the floor. Absolutely fucking disgusting. He should have been charged much quicker and i hope he rots in a cell for the rest of his life. I am sure many other decent white folk feel the exact same

What i do not agree with is some of the absolute diatribe i have read in this thread. Blatant racism towards white people that if the other way around would have caused a total shitstorm and resulted in immediate bans.The mods on here really do need to take a look at themselves

Protesting is one thing but looting and burning down peoples livelihoods is being passed off as totally acceptable behaviour. It really is beyond dumb. Any sympathy i had a few days ago is rapidly eroding


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I cant say what it is like to be a black person living in America. I am a middle aged white guy who lives in England. What i can say is when i watched that video the other day i instantly felt anger towards that piece of shit copper who was slowly choking the life out of the poor guy on the floor. Absolutely fucking disgusting. He should have been charged much quicker and i hope he rots in a cell for the rest of his life. I am sure many other decent white folk feel the exact same
> 
> What i do not agree with is some of the absolute diatribe i have read in this thread. Blatant racism towards white people that if the other way around would have caused a total shitstorm and resulted in immediate bans.The mods on here really do need to take a look at themselves
> 
> Protesting is one thing but looting and burning down peoples livelihoods is being passed off as totally acceptable behaviour. It really is beyond dumb. Any sympathy i had a few days ago is rapidly eroding


I hear you, mate. A lot of people here heavily associate racism & victimhood with one particular race, which feels exclusionary. As someone who isn't black or white (the racial duopoly here in the States), I feel that my community is often overlooked, especially with many of their businesses being looted and torched by opportunists who use the race card to justify their actions.

If anyone wonders why I'm so cynical about topics like this, that's why.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A lot of black people have undiagnosed PTSD when it comes to the police. Either they know someone who was a victim of police brutality, heard stories from family or the neighborhood on police brutality incidents, or they themselves were a victim of police brutality. And many times it happens, it happens in the neighborhood for everyone to see. It's a traumatic event. It's been happening for 400 years and most of the time, the cop gets away with it. So when black people see someone die or get beat up due to police brutality, we all feel it in our soul personally and collectively like a broadband connection. Overtime it built a level of unjust, anger, pain, sorrow, emotion, sadness, etc that can turn into protest violence. It's happened for decades. 

As a kid, I had to see what my dad looked like after the police beat the shit out of him on mistaken identity and that horrified me. They didn't apologize to him. They didn't volunteer to fix the broken door they kicked in at the house. Nothing. While I'm always respectful to the police, I'll never, ever trust the police. My mom don't even want me wearing hoodies because she fears the police would target me. And she's a county jail guard/deputy. 

I don't like when protests turn violent because it's not fair to small business owners, chain store employees and other innocent residents who now have to financially suffer, but I understand why it happens 100%. I understand the pain, the anger, the hurt. 

Seeing people of all shades and all races out there together is heartwarming to see. Because fighting police brutality and racism is more effective when everyone is in it together rather than just black people.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Seeing people of all shades and all races out there together is heartwarming to see. Because fighting police brutality and racism is more effective when everyone is in it together rather than just black people.


That's the only way any of this mess will be handled effectively: together. Everybody has to be in the thick of it and accept nothing but humanity and equality for us all. The current American structure is opposite of that. No justice, no peace. A change must come.

If the city, state, federal government and anyone who feels out of their comfort zone don’t like rioting then make justice attainable without the need for it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266545772591378434


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> A lot of black people have undiagnosed PTSD when it comes to the police. Either they know someone who was a victim of police brutality, heard stories from family or the neighborhood on police brutality incidents, or they themselves were a victim of police brutality. And many times it happens, it happens in the neighborhood for everyone to see. It's a traumatic event. It's been happening for 400 years and most of the time, the cop gets away with it. So when black people see someone die or get beat up due to police brutality, we all feel it in our soul personally and collectively like a broadband connection. Overtime it built a level of unjust, anger, pain, sorrow, emotion, sadness, etc that can turn into protest violence. It's happened for decades.
> 
> As a kid, I had to see what my dad looked like after the police beat the shit out of him on mistaken identity and that horrified me. They didn't apologize to him. They didn't volunteer to fix the broken door they kicked in at the house. Nothing. While I'm always respectful to the police, I'll never, ever trust the police. My mom don't even want me wearing hoodies because she fears the police would target me. And she's a county jail guard/deputy.
> 
> ...


This is a cracking post Headliner. Reading this i can fully understand your hatred and mistrust of the police. In England the only US news channel we have on freeview TV is CNN and what i am seeing from from these protests is a awful lot of white people joining in

As i said when i seen the footage i was totally disgusted and everybody who i have spoke to about it (all white people) feel the exact same way but the way a lot of posters in this thread have put there point across is out of order

I would imagine the vast majority of white people around the world who are watching this shit unfold is 100% with your cause. As the Dutch lad said earlier in the thread this seems to be mainly a American problem. You do not see this sort of thing happening in other countries around the world

In the past we have spoke privately and i have told you i have a black son. Thankfully in England he does not have to deal with the shit that you do


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Watching CNN, demonstrators outside the CNN HQ in Atlanta throwing firecrackers at police.

Fox News has been going back and forth between Minneapolis and demonstrators fighting with police in lower Manhattan.

Even here in Des Moines hundreds of protesters are butting heads with the police. Other cities around the country are seeing these demonstrations.

All I can say is this is fucking insane.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just so it's known, the police are using the CNN building as a makeshift police department.

Funny how they arrested a CNN guy and now they are in house.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

"The system cannot reform itself."

"We've tried Black faces in high places... Black Lives Matter movement emerged under a Black President, Black Attorney General, and Black Homeland Security."

"America is a failed social experiment."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266538391442731013


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Just so it's known, the police are using the CNN building as a makeshift police department.
> 
> Funny how they arrested a CNN guy and now they are in house.


What is also funny is that CNN are 100% behind the cause of black people, Far more than any other news outlet i have ever seen 

Smashing up their building is exactly the sort of thing that is dumb as fuck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And I'm petty sure that's why the cops went there. Reverse psychology.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266553707677626368


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's crazy that the playbook hasn't changed much in 35 years yet they don't account for the Internet being live.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2659573134310955




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266447896104271874


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> The policymakers of the white society have caused the darkness; they create discrimination; they structured slums; and they perpetuate unemployment, ignorance and poverty. It is incontestable and deplorable that ******* have committed crimes; but they are derivative crimes. They are born of the greater crimes of the white society. When we ask ******* to abide by the law, let us also demand that the white man abide by law in the ghettos.
> 
> Day-in and day-out he violates welfare laws to deprive the poor of their meager allotments; he flagrantly violates building codes and regulations; his police make a mockery of law; and he violates laws on equal employment and education and the provisions for civic services. The slums are the handiwork of a vicious system of the white society; ******* live in them but do not make them any more than a prisoner makes a prison.
> 
> *Let us say boldly that if the violations of law by the white man in the slums over the years were calculated and compared with the law-breaking of a few days of riots, the hardened years were calculated and compared with the law-breaking of a few days of riots, the hardened criminal would be the white man. These are often difficult things to say but I have come to see more and more that it is necessary to utter the truth in order to deal with the great problems that we face in our society.” *


-- MLK


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266562119102869507

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266240823684825092

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266569391426154498


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I forgot that divorce can be a tactical maneuver. She keeps all of their things and gets to change her and the kids names as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

His bail was set at 500,000


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266573520944889862


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> I forgot that divorce can be a tactical maneuver. She keeps all of their things and gets to change her and the kids names as well.


It's almost as though LOTS of lawyers and an entire apparatus is involved and took 4 days to make sure everything was in order before they took him in. Imagine that a murderer gets to say goodbyes, make preparations and gets the full VIP treatment unlike the man he murdered .. and then you have people say that this isn't a white supremacist state.

They probably fed him Burger King on the way over too.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

All of this doesn't matter if you don't vote. Forget this third party bullshit. If you feel this passionately about fighting racism you must vote for Joe Biden. If you don't, there will be another riot on the night of November 3, 2020.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

And now all of this shit with protestors are attacking the Treasury building where disabled people get their checks from. @Clique


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266577692981248000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266579512059400194


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not to detail the thread but just wanted to play devil's advocate for a second.

The idea the wife is divorcing to protect assets is a very real possibility. It's happened many times before.

With that said, one study says 40% of families of cops experience domestic violence from them and they get away with it because the other cops cover for them. This is a guy that obviously loves having control over and hurting people. Maybe this was her chance to finally get away from him.

I could be totally wrong on this. Just wanted to speculate real quick.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Reaper In an alternate universe to exactly what you said.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266569554777575424
NY Cop almost runs over a protestor. Opens the door to hit him intentionally.

Remember. There is not such thing as a good cop.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Dwayne The Rock Johnson*
Past few days I’ve been stunned trying make sense of George Floyd’s death.
The video.
The plea for breath.
The callous response.
The racism.
The killing.
This is our ongoing disease.
I’ve had cops in my family.
Good men.
And there’s a cop code, granting you the authority to use force if your life is in danger.
But when a man is handcuffed, on the ground, no longer a threat, with your brothers in arms standing around watching and he says “please I can’t breathe” when your knee is on his neck.. not his back, but his neck - cutting off his air.
Cop code must become moral code.
Ethics code.
HUMANITY code.
Knowing that if you don’t ease up, then that man is going to die.
So when you decide to not ease up, your intention is to kill.
And that’s what this was.
George Floyd, said “officer I can’t breathe” as he struggled for air.
He said these words a total of 15 times. Not once. Not twice.
15 times.
These officers will be charged, I’m positive of that.
Held accountable.
But then where’s the greater accountability?
The leadership to healing.
More importantly, the leadership to EQUALITY.
We ultimately win when we can normalize equality.
I’m so sorry to the Floyd family. My heart breaks for you.
Let the process begin now.
#JusticeForGeorgeFloyd


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> And now all of this shit with protestors are attacking the Treasury building where disabled people get their checks from. @Clique


There's organizations raising money to help businesses and people who are being impacted as well and local government will find alternative means. 



2 Ton 21 said:


> I could be totally wrong on this. Just wanted to speculate real quick.


Your speculation is as good as ours. It could also be both.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Reaper said:


> There's organizations raising money to help businesses and people who are being impacted as well and local government will find alternative means.
> 
> 
> Your speculation is as good as ours. It could also be both.


If they need my help in raising some money, I would love to offer my services.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAy-IpYnqCu/


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Stormbringer said:


> I forgot that divorce can be a tactical maneuver. She keeps all of their things and gets to change her and the kids names as well.


What tactical advantage does divorce have for this subhuman trash? Like are you saying that shes trying to protect him or that he can use his divorce to manipulate the jury for acquittal? 

Cause if his psychotic enough to murder someone slowly and painfully, I guarantee that he may have slugged her a few times to keep her in line. A guy that drunk on power, guaranteed he has major problems with women as well. 

Also that medical examiner needs to be disbarred and run out of town. What an absolute crock of a medical report thatwas


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> Also that medical examiner needs to be disbarred and run out of town. What an absolute crock of a medical report thatwas


Completely agree, for the reasons I stated earlier along with a MD's opinion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266487359832502274

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266589763722596353


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266452698230120448


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> If they need my help in raising some money, I would love to offer my services.











Lake Street Council launches fundraiser for damaged businesses


So far, donors have raised over $20,000.




bringmethenews.com





Try this one here. Seems legit tbh.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

find it interesting i see so many on twitter and facebook talk about peaceful protests, i think of all the times people have protested peacefully and were made fun of...i remember as a kid seeing craig hodges lose his nba career over it leading to mjs well reps by shoes to statement. like a guy i know made fun of colin kapernick ever week since hes been out of the nfl..... and everyone called him out on it when he complained. See people posting pro gun post about how they feel like rosa parks or in ohio protesting the lock down saying how they are like mlk....and they are the first ones complaining about peaceful protests. Now after police shot rubber bullets first i might add, theres riots and these people are why can't you be peaceful. like wtf do you want!?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

alejbr4 said:


> . like wtf do you want!?


It's colonizer mentality. The colonizer thinks that the colonised has the same benefits as them and refuses to acknowledge that the colonized are always treated worse. They get their privilege and benefits from being the colonizers through usually doing less than the colonized and therefore project that colonizer mentality on the marginalized.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i remember the bundy ranchers and their friends shutting down half of vegas, and 3 of their members killed a few cops.
next they took over gov and native lands...they used a tribal grave site and a toilet. made videos laughing about. destroyed relics.
then 2 weeks ago threatening to kill the gov and going to their home on their lawn. that fucker is still walking around free


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Lake Street Council launches fundraiser for damaged businesses
> 
> 
> So far, donors have raised over $20,000.
> ...


Thank you, I will have my fiancee to help contribute. 

So people were stealing from Starbucks an hour ago.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

What happened to social distancing?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> What's more important to you human lives or property? Because again while it's shitty for those business owners, that's irrelevant to the real issue at hand. Lives lost to police brutality > property destroyed and looted. They aren't equal, nor are they in the same ballpark.


Human lives are obviously more important, but would you be defending those riots if they destroyed your own shop or restaurant and were left without your main source of income? 

I can understand the frustration and anger of people, but I don't think this is the right way to deal with it. Innocent bystanders always get caught up in this sort of mess. 

Anyway, the cops who murdered the innocent man were arrested, it seems, or at least one of them was. Hopefully he goes to prison. I don't know if Minnesota has the death penalty, but if it does, is there a high chance he gets such sentence?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What happened to social distancing?


Not the thread to bring this up in. But you're smarter than this. You know very well this is an emotional response not one made by the head. And the Republicans are using "social distancing" to downplay the injustice. Republicans don't care about social distancing


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not the thread to bring this up in. But you're smarter than this. You know very well this is an emotional response not one made by the head. And the Republicans are using "social distancing" to downplay the injustice. Republicans don't care about social distancing


Social Distancing should still be practiced, even during the protests. It's good some are wearing masks.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

This is Trump America, do you really want another 4 years?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266553959973445639

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266583041515847681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266581597760831489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266593121594306560


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Social Distancing should still be practiced, even during the protests. It's good some are wearing masks.


Again obviously. But emotions don't work like that. If your pissed off you aren't going to be thinking about 6 feet or wearing ppe. To those that aren't obviously they are stupid. But unlike systemic racism, the Corona virus won't take years upon years to beat.

For once corona is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266626543301713920


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

USAUSA1 said:


> This is Trump America, do you really want another 4 years?


It will be interesting because Trump's side is just as enthusiastic about voting. There are a few factors to consider when it comes to this election:

1. Will there be a second wave of coronavirus?
2. Will the protests spread all over the country?
3. Will this election be about the economy or race in America?

And here's one that might play a factor as well:

Will there be presidential debates?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/8719774366/posts/10159187919144367


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

^^

Lol how many of them would be as non-provocative to non-black cops talking to them like that?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266587860947394560
The ironic part is that it was a black cop that dropped her.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266577335253377024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266537305235427328


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> All of this doesn't matter if you don't vote. Forget this third party bullshit. If you feel this passionately about fighting racism you must vote for Joe Biden. If you don't, there will be another riot on the night of November 3, 2020.



Lmao. So you must vote for an 80 year old pedophile with obvious degrading dementia who on camera said you're not a real black person if you even consider not voting for him, because if you dont, your house might get burned down.

Well God damn. At least you guys are admitting how utterly low you will sink just to get back in power.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266501747343863819


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

I do feel for you Americans. Our country is very far from perfect but having that sociopath Trump around and a police force who'd shoot you in the blink of an eye is fucking terrifying.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*Pentagon puts military police on alert to go to Minneapolis*

Pentagon puts military police on alert to go to Minneapolis

'This Is Not About George's Death': Protesters Defy Minneapolis Curfew Order, Fires Rage During 4th Night Of Unrest

Walz said the largest civilian deployment in the state’s history is underway — three times the size of what was in place during the race riots of the 1960s. Gen. Jon Jensen, head of the Minnesota National Guard, said *1,700 soldiers are prepared to be in Minneapolis Saturday*. 

A couple hours earlier, the Associated Press reported that the *Pentagon had been ordered to prepare troops to be sent to the Twin Cities*, a move said to be rare in nature. Officials say* U.S. Army soldiers are able to arrive within four hours*.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266633662503759873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266604715355312128


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

At this point if there is no clear support for BLM and black people's lives and protest, you're very likely a white supremacist.

The posts about "what about ppe" reek of privilege and snark. It's just a last ditch snivelling weasly low brow attempt to yet again denegrate the movement in some way. You don't actually care about them wearing PPE for protection. You care about putting them down in some way.

I didn't read anyone talking about PPE right now even once show any concern when 20k+ blacks (a lot more than should have ... in some major cities the rate of coronavirus deaths amongst blacks is as high as 58% out of ALL deaths) died of coronavirus because they were forced to go to work, not be able to afford treatment, cuz they got fired, laid off as black people are always the first to be fired when companies lose money and they have been gatekept out of having cushy white collar jobs that white people steal for themselves. Oh but wait. These same white people won't even admit that they keep blacks out of professions that keep them safe while they allow black people to die.

Fuck off. If you don't acknowledge social injustices, racial disparity, then you don't get to bitch about protestors not wearing PPE. Of course, they should. But your motive is impure.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266522446779174913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266680767352131589


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

apparently this is Chauvins mugshot. this does not look like him. what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It is probably him.

Of course, I wake up this morning to see Hitler Youth trending on Twitter.

ANNNDDD .. it's Georgia. What a surprise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266637931143483393
I'm really hoping that this shit is fake news.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Bossed it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266703742331752453


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266661155994550272
What the fuck is this. And you know they're gonna blame this on black people. 

FUCK OFF.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

yo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266580722103574529


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I cant say I necessarily support Riots like this, but I definitely support what its about and why its happening. And admit it ultimately has to happen. Quiet protests solve nothing, they're too easy to ignore. Hell when Kaepernick and others were silently protesting by kneeling during the National anthem they were vilified for it and treated like monsters. Now the same people who took that stance against those protesters are demanding a peaceful protest from these protestors.

It also doesn't help that the Cops turned up ready for a fight. Just compare the Police reactions to this situation and the ******** who turned up with guns drawn to Governers Offices protesting the shutdown/isolation laws. The reports that some plain clothes Cops and others are contributing to the Riots to make it escalate is pretty terrifying as well. And seems likely as it helps paint all of this as the actions of thugs as opposed to the actions of people sick and tired of being killed by Police.

Racism is definitely an issue in America, you don't have to look any further than Trump to see that racism is still alive and well in America. Its a massive issue in this. But ultimately I feel like the Police system is just broken in general. Force is always their first option, they have no compassion or understanding or care for the people they deal with. They just look at everyone as people they have to deal with at work as opposed to being actual Human Beings.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Trump is calling for MAGA Night for...what? Idk. I guess for his supporters to oppose the current protesters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266724553620930561


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Black Firefighter Spent His Life Savings To Open A Bar. Then Minneapolis Looters Burned It Down


A black firefighter who invested his life savings into opening up a sports bar in Minneapolis was brought to after looters destroyed his life's work.




dailycaller.com




Rioters totally doing this all for Floyd. He'd be so proud!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266735234214760448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266744702524624898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266730068925128704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266223070991220736


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> Trump is calling for MAGA Night for...what? Idk. I guess for his supporters to oppose the current protesters.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266724553620930561


As much as I vehemently disagreed with Obama and his politics, never would he (or any other president) mock protesters as being paid something to do this. At a time we need leadership, he stokes the flames and then hides in the White House because he doesn’t have the guts to face the consequences of his actions.

Dear God, America has fallen.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Dear God, America has fallen.


America fell when Bush fooled everyone that the Iraq war was about something other than corporate interests.

But I get the spirit of what you're saying. While fragrant disregard for people over companies has been the American way since the 80s, it's never ever been this openly in the hands of the corrupt and absolute fucking evil as it has been since trump.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

You lot are fucked. I wonder how much violence there will be before everyone realises they haven't learned anything?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Clique said:


> Trump is calling for MAGA Night for...what? Idk. I guess for his supporters to oppose the current protesters.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266724553620930561


This could be beneficial because surely this will motivate protests and riots at the White house. There may be more than they can handle. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266501725420126211

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266781175735095297


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266784698619105280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266791288642260992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266789566402478086


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't read the thread, but are people here upset with the charges on the piece of shit that murdered George Lloyd?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I haven't read the thread, but are people here upset with the charges on the piece of shit that murdered George Lloyd?


3rd degree murder and manslaughter

the other 3 officers need to be arrested and charged


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clique said:


> 3rd degree murder and manslaughter
> 
> the other 3 officers need to be arrested and charged


Right I know the charges, but are people good with that? Are you good with the charges? They seem totally appropriate. Premeditation and total intent to kill would be difficult to prove. 3rd degree is much easier. It's still murder and murder was definitely committed here.

Agreed the others have to be arrested and charged with something. They didn't actually murder George Lloyd, but they were complicit. I'm not sure what that charge is, but it has to happen.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266501747343863819


A wonder how all of the devil’s advocates on this site would respond to what was said in this video? Your deflection skills have to be pretty elite to not agree with what was said


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Right I know the charges, but are people good with that? Are you good with the charges? They seem totally appropriate. Premeditation and total intent to kill would be difficult to prove. 3rd degree is much easier. It's still murder and murder was definitely committed here.
> 
> Agreed the others have to be arrested and charged with something. They didn't actually murder George Lloyd, but they were complicit. I'm not sure what that charge is, but it has to happen.


Read it elsewhere, but wasn't one of the methods to get cops off basically "over charging" them so that the case was always doomed to be thrown out? Filing "smaller" charges may actually see them punished.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Right I know the charges, but are people good with that? Are you good with the charges? They seem totally appropriate. Premeditation and total intent to kill would be difficult to prove. 3rd degree is much easier. It's still murder and murder was definitely committed here.
> 
> Agreed the others have to be arrested and charged with something. They didn't actually murder George Lloyd, but they were complicit. I'm not sure what that charge is, but it has to happen.


2 of the 3 officers that need to be charged were also kneeling on top of Mr. Floyd, killing him. There’s video and photos of that too posted in here. They should face the same charges.

I think successful convictions on all 4 officers should suffice for now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clique said:


> 2 of the 3 officers that need to be charged were also kneeling on top of Mr. Floyd, killing him. There’s video and photos of that too posted in here. They should face the same charges.
> 
> I think successful convictions on all 4 officers should suffice for now.


I'm not sure the others directly killed Floyd. They did aid, and if aid is also murder under the law then ok. I just don't know the law in that regard.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266492903787909123Flair is throwing her two cents in on racism.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266829242353893376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266837276383821824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266710218555232257


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266084009546678273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266008872076091394

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265626353635819523

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266525629400395776 & Shayna was in her stream.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266523144715530240


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

iPhone users, this may be a useful tool to document your encounter/confrontation with the police. The add-on shortcut feature works automatically with one button and it will record audio & video, send your pre-programmed text messages to your emergency contact, as well as pin your location and send to your emergency contact at the same time. I'm sure there's a similar feature on Android phones too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266487920564695040


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Here in Utah protests started as well this morning. Bunch of people down here, looks like it turned a bit violent in some parts. there is also people with their assault rifles protesting police brutality as well. A group also flipped a police car and put it on fire. Yea looks like this is nation wide. I really hope this brings some change to the country and police start getting accountable for their actions as well. 










Salt Lake City is under curfew as a rally to protest death of George Floyd turns violent. Gov. Herbert activates National Guard.


A protest denouncing racism and deadly force by law enforcement turned violent Saturday afternoon as protesters set two cars on fire and threw rocks at the windows of businesses and cars while police responded with rubber bullets and arrests.




www.sltrib.com


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266740909556879360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266754890967273473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266553177702359044

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266266392145223685

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750549629834584066Most of the wrestling community are showing their support of this event.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Since this is a wrestling forum...

WWE should put the WWE Championship on Bobby Lashley. MVP is his mouthpiece, they can use their platform to speak out about the ongoing issue right now in this country.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

So in about 24 hours Trump quotes a racist from the 60's with his "when the looting starts, the shooting starts" quote and on top of that he retweets a video from one of his followers where the person says "the only good Democrat is a dead democrat". I swear its like he wants to watch this country burn to the ground. He's straight up calling for violence. 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/05/28/trump-retweets-video-saying-only-good-democrat-is-dead-democrat/


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266861577942102018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266859060688756738

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266862517034385416


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CA0v3hZhI0c/
From Becky Lynch's IG account.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is happening. I'm seeing a lot of my left-wing groups getting astroturfed.. they're doing this to see where people are organizing and how.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266794684623577091

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266824139119251457


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266786688581369856


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> So in about 24 hours Trump quotes a racist from the 60's with his "when the looting starts, the shooting starts" quote and on top of that he retweets a video from one of his followers where the person says "the only good Democrat is a dead democrat". I swear its like he wants to watch this country burn to the ground. He's straight up calling for violence.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/05/28/trump-retweets-video-saying-only-good-democrat-is-dead-democrat/


Because this is all good for him. Now no one is talking about the tumbling economy or his response to covid 19. Now his supporters that may have been wavering a little due to those things are swinging back to his corner. 

Now it's just chaos. Chaos is great for him. The past 3-4 months of monotony and disease and unemployment were hurting him, but now he gets to be John Wayne for those people again.

Made me think of this.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266870663500840960


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't even listen to most cishet white people anymore. Almost all of them have nothing useful to say or contribute.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266879154064027649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266879627164704770

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266857953522380800


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is true. The so-called "liberatarians" slid hard right fascist (supporting cops and property over human lives) soon as this thing started which happens every single time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266873049011359745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266882209119641600


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266815660547604480
They're now running over people in Tallahasse - one of the most racist shithole states and cities in the country.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Spread the word!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266829985853169665


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266872172040949760


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266855038351142912Lemme go and check on these goddamn garbanzo beans and see if they cooked yet. What are y’all having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Clique

I went out to Lake Varnell. Caught me some catfish. Fried, dyed, laid to the side. Red beans and gravy, I ain't lazy!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Why is every white murderer turned into a sympathetic victim after commiting a heinous crime ... "He's on suicide watch boo hoo. Feel sorry for him". The murder he committed he first kills the man and then strangled him for 2 more minutes AFTER there was no fucking pulse. 

This is outright psychopathic.

And we all know what they do with black victims.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266883347130847234



Stormbringer said:


> @Clique
> 
> I went out to Lake Varnell. Caught me some catfish. Fried, dyed, laid to the side. Red beans and gravy, I ain't lazy!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

If you showed up at a "peaceful" protest today, you knew it was going to be violent. No one out protesting today had a shred of intention to not attack a cop. 

What's worse is that I don't blame them. At least in Pittsburgh, there's no a single video of a black person being violent. It's all white people, it's all conspiracies of white supremacist causing and instigating. I'm just sitting at home praying someone doesn't break in.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266855038351142912Lemme go and check on these goddamn garbanzo beans and see if they cooked yet. What are y’all having for dinner tonight?


Chinese Food, Fries and Chicken Patties.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266863741708062720


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

God in Heaven! This is the smoking gun!

"B-bb-but, bb, but he had a pre-existing condition"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266884475268616197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266902085020217344


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The day they see our humanity is the day violence and chaos like this ends. Right now we just on regularly scheduled programming in US History.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266904181706612736


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm glad to see the protests spreading. As much fuss as possible needs to be made for people in power to understand this is an issue that HAS to be dealt with. 



MrMister said:


> I haven't read the thread, but are people here upset with the charges on the piece of shit that murdered George Lloyd?


They're adequate charges and have a good chance of him actually being found guilty.

As has been said the other four Cops need to be charged as well. Three of them kneeled on someone who was begging for their life and then passed out, but refused to get off him until he was dead, and the fourth just stood there. Not one of them had any compassion for George, not one fo them cared one bit if he died or if he was suffering.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266810229058043904
oh shit


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266908672497606657


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I'm in Salt Lake city right now and protestors beat the hell out of a guy who pulled out a hunting bow and started shooting it at people. Everyone beat him up and burned his car down. Fucker apparently managed to shoot one person with it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Klitschko I posted that on the last page. And he lied about who stopped him. He said it was, "two bla-err African Americans."


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266908672497606657


Why is it always two black guys?? The second video clearly shows a whole lot of non black people beating his ass. Ol dumb ass


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> @Klitschko I posted that on the last page. And he lied about who stopped him. He said it was, "two bla-err African Americans."


You just know the guy with the bow planned to do this. Protests here have been happening down town since 11 am and he decides in the afternoon to drive through with a hunting bow in the passenger seat ready to use. And hell he did use it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The most powerful image I've seen today.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266923287394779137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266928343141752833


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Clique said:


> The most powerful image I've seen today.


Why?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

These are worse, worse, worse scenes than Hong Kong. And the fucking American politicians couldn't stop from creaming and jizzing over each other and the xenophobic American masses in order to try to make it all about how they are an evil oppressive military staate and the poor hong kong protestors deserve to be protected etc.

But here, "no no no, we're justified in our force".

Americans are blatant fucking hypoicrites in everything. Everything they've ever accused anyone else of doing like being an apartheid state, being run by a dictator despot, ethnic cleansing, concentration camps, starting wars with others, dropping bombs, killing innocents, killing their own with impunity, mass incarcerations, poor COVID response, starving people, empty stores .. .EVERYTHING.. these fucKKKers are guilty of themselves.

Everything wrong these people claim exist everywhere else exists much worse here right at home, but this is the best country in the world. 

No it isn't. To anyone that isn't an ameriKKKan.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Why?


The symbolism of her unarmed protest in the face of the armed authority. The kneeling with nothing but herself with her arms down. Just her humanity. The mask reminding us this is all going on in the middle of a pandemic. That spoke to me.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bad_Cop_No_Donut/comments/gts0m4

Apparently you can't even film these motherfuckers now.

This is literally some of the worst shit I've ever seen.

Where are all the 2nd ammendment motherfuckers at? Where are all the responsible gun owners at who have been stockpiling weapons to fight Tyranny?

I figured out a couple of years ago those gun toting motherfuckers were just lying PoS's that would side with the tyrannical state if it ever so happened.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I so hope that these people that are getting bullied and assaulted by the police get a lawyer and sue the soul out of them. Like what can the police even say when they shoot at people for filming on their own porch.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> I so hope that these people that are getting bullied and assaulted by the police get a lawyer and sue the soul out of them. Like what can the police even say when they shoot at people for filming on their own porch.


All that does is punish the taxpayers.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Clique said:


> The symbolism of her unarmed protest in the face of the armed authority. The kneeling with nothing but herself with her arms down. Just her humanity. The mask reminding us this is all going on in the middle of a pandemic. That spoke to me.


I wanna know who took the photo. To be able to capture an image like that so perfectly with what I would assume was a very limited amount of time? Impressive as shit and I hope to see this image in the internet and any magazine articles within the next few weeks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The cops knocked a woman's teeth out because she asked them not to park/block her driveway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261259295708057600


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I agree with the cause of the protests, but if you make the decision to smash up local businesses, burn them down or steal from random people in the community, you deserve to be locked up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cops know they're being filmed and still do everything we've seen today. Think about how protected they feel that they don't fear any consequences whatsoever. Damn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266942703369105409


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266883537153732615


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> Cops know they're being filmed and still do everything we've seen today. Think about how protected they feel that they don't fear any consequences whatsoever. Damn.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266942703369105409


Looks like they have been given the green light to be as violent as possible. This is coming from the state and federal governments.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Where are the fucking right wing libertarians that were claiming that they'll be right there in the trenches with black people if america turned to Nazism like a lot of people predicted btw. Is this not an apartheid state? Is this not tyranny? Where are the fakers who said they'd fight the tyrannical state? No seriously. Where the fuck are they?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266898396339675137


Reaper said:


> Where are the fucking right wing libertarians that were claiming that they'll be right there in the trenches with black people if america turned to Nazism like a lot of people predicted btw. Is this not an apartheid state? Is this not tyranny? Where are the fakers who said they'd fight the tyrannical state? No seriously. Where the fuck are they?


Radio silence


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This is going to be one of the factors of a 2nd wave of covid isn't it?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> This is going to be one of the factors of a 2nd wave of covid isn't it?


They still are in their first wave. A second wave implys its contained. It isnt. But again not the thread for this


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266898396339675137
> 
> Radio silence


This is why you stop and ask who is doing the protesting. So this also doesn't happen.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Lady Gaga*
I have a lot of things to say about this, but the first thing I want to say is I’m afraid to say anything that will incite further anger, although that is precisely the emotion that’s justified. I do not wish to contribute to more violence, I wish to contribute to a solution. I am as outraged by the death of George Floyd as I have been by the deaths of exponentially too many black lives over hundreds of years that have been taken from us in this country as a result of systemic racism and the corrupt systems that support it.

The voices of the black community have been silenced for too long and that silence has proven deadly time and time again. And no matter what they do to protest, they are still met with no compassion by the leaders that are meant to protect them. Everyday people in America are racist, that’s a fact.

Right now is a critical time for the black community to be supported by all other communities so we can put a stop to something that is intrinsically wrong by the grace of God or whatever creator you do or do not believe in.

We have known for a long time that President Trump has failed. He holds the most powerful office in the world, yet offers nothing but ignorance and prejudice while black lives continue to be taken. We have known he is a fool, and a racist, since he took office. He is fueling a system that is already rooted in racism, and racist activity, and we can all see what is happening.

It’s time for a change.

I urge people to speak gently to each other, speak with passion, inspiration, and impress the importance of this issue until the systems that keep us sick die, instead of people we love.

We MUST show our love for the black community. As a white, privileged woman, I take an oath to stand by that. We haven’t, as a privileged community, done enough to fight racism and stand up for those people who are being killed by it.

This isn’t justice. This is an epic tragedy that defines our country and has for a long time. I am sad. I am angry. And I will use the words that I can find to try to communicate what needs to change in as an effective and non-violent way as possible for me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266900030029549569


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

There's a new video of extreme police brutality every few seconds now.

Can't even keep up.

Not one congressman or senator has come out and told them to stop. Who controls them anyways if not even the local city /state governments? How is this being allowed to happen unless the leaders want it to happen.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

So I’m curious.? At what point are the police supposed to intervene at a riot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266919995956740097


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266925493384736769
Holy crap this happened in Dallas. I live about 30 mins away. Apparently this store owner/employee ran after a protester with a sword. You can't really blame the protesters for reacting this way.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266925493384736769
> Holy crap this happened in Dallas. I live about 30 mins away. Apparently this store owner/employee ran after a protester with a sword. You can't really blame the protesters for reacting this way.


You’re really condoning this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jokerface17 said:


> You’re really condoning this?


You're right. I shouldn't condone that type of behavior.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266925493384736769
> Holy crap this happened in Dallas. I live about 30 mins away. Apparently this store owner/employee ran after a protester with a sword. You can't really blame the protesters for reacting this way.


I support these protests, but to be fair, you can't blame him for defending his shop against people trying to destroy it. A group of them is beating him down until he is nearly dead. Are we going to have another fucking protest if that person dies blaming everyone? Bullshit like this is not right. Doesn't matter the skin color. 

One of my relatives owns a 7-11 and they put all their life savings into it. That store is literally everything to them. Especially in a time with covid19. 

For this, yea 100 percent i blame the rioters. the man defended his property and got swarmed and nearly killed by assholes.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Video shows deputy repeatedly punching woman in head - CNN Video

*Video shows deputy repeatedly punching woman in head *

An investigation is underway after a Michigan sheriff's deputy was seen on video repeatedly punching a black woman in the head, according to the Washtenaw County Sheriff's Office.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Seen a lot of AEW talent endorsing BLM this morning and rightfully so. I'm from the UK and try to follow this stuff as closely as possible but what is with all the people commenting "All Lives Matter"? 

Nobody is saying "_only_ black lives matter", correct me if I'm wrong but the statement from that community is simply recognising their lives are as important as anybody else's. Is this just a way of right wing Americans goading liberal people and black people or are these people truly as full retard as they sound?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266925493384736769
> Holy crap this happened in Dallas. I live about 30 mins away. Apparently this store owner/employee ran after a protester with a sword. You can't really blame the protesters for reacting this way.


I mean you most definitely can blame them. There's some important parallels there, when he was down why were so many mindless thugs joyfully kicking him? There's no excuse for that. What was he doing supposedly; defending a shop from looters and rioters, not peaceful protesters. The people there who gleefully kicked him when he was down and out are no better than the Cops who killed George Floyd.



Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266898396339675137
> 
> Radio silence





Reaper said:


> View attachment 86951
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they have been given the green light to be as violent as possible. This is coming from the state and federal governments.


Theres a certain level of evil required to do things like this.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266973740887420929Holy crap, they have taken over the Police Swat Van in Tampa, Fl. Man this is great to be mad but damn.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*Video appears to show NYPD truck plowing through crowd*

New York police are investigating after a video appears to show a New York City Police Department truck plowing through a crowd during a George Floyd protest in Brooklyn. The 27-second video, which was posted to Twitter, shows an NYPD truck in front of a crowd throwing objects at the vehicle. There is a barricade in front of the truck. The truck then appears to drive into the barricade, knocking over protestors.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Not that I didn't expect it, but the right wing libertarian minded "old fashioned Republicans" really went from 'the state can't control me' a few weeks ago to loving the taste of leather real fast. 

Has anyone got the video of the woman being shot with the cannister in a suburban neighbourhood on her own front doorstep?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

skypod said:


> Not that I didn't expect it, but the right wing libertarian minded "old fashioned Republicans" really went from 'the state can't control me' a few weeks ago to loving the taste of leather real fast.
> 
> Has anyone got the video of the woman being shot with the cannister in a suburban neighbourhood on her own front doorstep?


Yah. But can't upload. For all the videos go to the bad cop no donut subreddit. They're extremely good about posting cop brutality.

I sensed a while ago that right wing libertarians were really just fascists and we're a pipeline to Nazism ... The ideology is rotten to its core and I started feeling that while I was personally trying to project it myself.

Protection of private property means that you value property more than life and that means a lot of the times that you choose which life you value the least and they all do not value the lives of minorities at all.... This is literally "Nazism". There was always something fishy about how an anti-authoritarian mindset was similarly nationalist and that was a huge contradiction. Well, here it is. Libertarians using the full power of a fascist totalitarian state to enforce an apartheid against black people.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266925493384736769
> Holy crap this happened in Dallas. I live about 30 mins away. Apparently this store owner/employee ran after a protester with a sword. You can't really blame the protesters for reacting this way.


That's just scummy.

All should be charged with attempted murder.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266942896659406848


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Jesus I always thought a lot of american cops were cowboys but this is nuts


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Lincoln must be rolling in his grave at the absolute shambles his party has become. He abolished slavery and the modern GOP are outright calling for it under the guise of civility. I wish I could say that I'm joking but their reactions to this says its true. The only ******** I've seen actually in support of the victim and police reform are the two that were protecting a store but they outright called the cops out on their shit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Lincoln must be rolling in his grave at the absolute shambles his party has become. He abolished slavery and the modern GOP are outright calling for it under the guise of civility. I wish I could say that I'm joking but their reactions to this says its true. The only ******** I've seen actually in support of the victim and police reform are the two that were protecting a store but they outright called the cops out on their shit


"there is a physical difference between the white and black races that will forever forbid the two races from living together on terms of social and political equality" 

- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> "there is a physical difference between the white and black races that will forever forbid the two races from living together on terms of social and political equality"
> 
> - Abraham Lincoln


I'm Australian so as far as I was aware Lincoln wasn't a racist fuckknuckle. Disappointing to see I was wrong. If he was as racist as the GOP today what led him to signing the slavery abolishment bill?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm Australian so as far as I was aware Lincoln wasn't a racist fuckknuckle. Disappointing to see I was wrong. If he was as racist as the GOP today what led him to signing the slavery abolishment bill?


He remained aquiescent regarding slavery until tension rose between the North and South. 

He then said emancipation was necessary to keep the Unions tied together. His views were more pragmatic then ethical really.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lincoln wanting to preserve the union and he felt that abolishing slavery was the only way to do it. But soon as slavery was abolished we entered a new era where immediately upon emancipation, states moved to create discriminatory and segregationist laws. None of these laws were opposed for the next 100 years. Southern States took it to an extreme but northern states were not that different. Thousands of freed slaves travelled north and met were systematic discrimination which denied them jobs, housing, clothing, food etc and this is how the "ghetto" was born.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267056063351795712
Also, let's not forget that Everytime for more than 100 years whenever blacks created their own prosperous segregated communities, whites literally burned them down and the blacks were dispersed with no protection from any state or federal government ... In fact most state and federal government officials were involved in the destruction. 

Pretty much the same way they are today.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> He remained aquiescent regarding slavery until tension rose between the North and South.
> 
> He then said emancipation was necessary to keep the Unions tied together. His views were more pragmatic then ethical really.


Cheers for the education.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Last week I bought groceries. There was a kilo of apple that I bought. Turns out that out of the 1 kilo, 900 grams were fucking rotten.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266921821653385225


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

🤡


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266989439160590336


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266938708038688769


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yesterday really proved that there is no such thing as a good cop. They're all rotten and the entire force needs to be replaced.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267050315494428672


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

When you have the police openly attacking members of the media, you know the shit has hit the fan. Reporters in Minneapolis reported the Minnesota State Police opened fire with rubber bullets and tear gas on them at point blank range. Los Angeles reporters said they held up their press badges at advancing police who attacked anyway. 

Here in Des Moines last night, protesters were met at the State Capitol with tear gas canisters from local police. So it’s not just the large cities.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They're also shooting congressmen and politicians.










We warned you. The police state has too much power. We warned you. The police are fascist. We warned you. They will fire upon their own. We warned you. They have no remorse. We warned you. They are sociopathic. We warned you all. Everyone who is a minority has been saying this for decades.

Now _everyone_ is suffering because this monster that is the American police is out of control. 

*They have been ordered to take headshots. And they are doing it without remorse upon their own people. *


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267113315613806592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267119621951217667

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267057207172050944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266911534963478532


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

So hold up...


If a protest turns in to a riot, what do you expect the police to do? It shouldn’t matter if you’re a reporter or a member of Congress, when they tell you to leave, get the fuck out. Yes there are bad cops that shine a bad light on police as a whole but those cop’s lights seem to shine brighter than the good cops.


But I’m serious, at what point do you expect police to intervene once a protest turns in to a riot? When a business is broken into? When rocks are thrown? When cars/buildings are set on fire? When there are gunshots? When the looting begins? When a bystander is shot? When a cop is dead? 

Some of you are so in to the “fuck establishment” “fuck trump” idea that you may as well be blind because you don’t see shit that you don’t want to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267081816873328640


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267126813387563013

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266989439160590336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267016644842287104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267129751975706624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267060356607807488


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267081816873328640


saw this earlier. people like that need to be shot dead, ask questions later. A lot of these people don't even care that George Floyd was killed. This is just an event for them to steal shit and be reckless.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jokerface17 said:


> So hold up...
> 
> 
> If a protest turns in to a riot, what do you expect the police to do? It shouldn’t matter if you’re a reporter or a member of Congress, when they tell you to leave, get the fuck out. Yes there are bad cops that shine a bad light on police as a whole but those cop’s lights seem to shine brighter than the good cops.
> ...


Not like you lot give a fuck and make any attempts to change when it's peaceful either. This opinion is as useless as the opinion of your lot when people were peacefully protesting against police brutality as well. You guys opposed those as well and did nothing. Every person was ridiculed, humiliated, verbally abused and just ignored then too. 

There is no will to change. No desire to show people empathy. No love.

So. Fuck you.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*I know it's a heated topic but everybody please make your points without personal insults. Thank you. *


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fine. I'll try, but I am not being insulting. I find people trying to dehumanize, ask for people to be shot far more violent than anything I have said in response.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Fine. I'll try, but I am not being insulting. I find people trying to dehumanize, ask for people to be shot far more violent than anything I have said in response.


That won't be tolerated either.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266917228752056320


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Reaper said:


> Not like you lot give a fuck and make any attempts to change when it's peaceful either. This opinion is as useless as the opinion of your lot when people were peacefully protesting against police brutality as well. You guys opposed those as well and did nothing. Every person was ridiculed, humiliated, verbally abused and just ignored then too.
> 
> There is no will to change. No desire to show people empathy. No love.
> 
> So. Fuck you.


I mean that’s literally proving my point about blindly saying “fuck trump and fuck establishment”. And from the sound of it, you aren’t even from here mate so how much of the story are you actually seeing? 

Now without good ole matey wanker over here throwing in his £0.02... 


There’s nothing wrong with peaceful protests, but everyone has to keep in mind that violence is met with violence and once it escalates to that point, go the fuck home. Once the police tell you to leave and put curfews in to place you’ve been warned. That’s it. Go home. 

Now I’m not saying that some of these police brutality videos aren’t 100% wrong, but the majority of them could have been avoided if the people had just gone home when they were supposed to. Those aren’t the cops who murdered George Floyd, they have families that they want to make it home to. 

Once it turns violent and they tell you to go home, whatever happens to you after that, you brought on yourself to an extent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"just do as we say otherwise we'll hurt you for destroying property" is significantly worse than people hanging around and destroying property. The settler/colonizer mindset where property and doing as your told otherwise we give ourselves the right to hurt / potentially kill you is significantly worse than people not doing what they are told. Even the Amerikkka that exists for white americans exists today because of violent revolution against an oppressive fascist imperialist colonizer.

They do what they're told and they still get killed.

And wtf is "you're not from here " bullcrap. I'm a minority immigrant in Amerikkka and I live the existential threat if potential police brutality and ICE brutality every day. Even legal immigrants like me are languishing in concentration camps.

I think u should take off the Joker Avatar btw. Especially given how the new Joker is literally a symbol of protest against dehumanization. Just saying.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Reaper said:


> "just do as we say otherwise we'll hurt you for destroying property" is significantly worse than people hanging around and destroying property. The settler/colonizer mindset where property and doing as your told otherwise we give ourselves the right to hurt / potentially kill you is significantly worse than people not doing what they are told.
> 
> They do what they're told and they still get killed.
> 
> And wtf is "you're not from here " bullcrap. I'm a minority immigrant in Amerikkka and I live the existential threat if potential police brutality and ICE brutality every day. Even legal immigrants like me are languishing in concentration camps.


So what about those business owners that have nothing to do with any of it? Do they deserve for their shops and stores to be destroyed? Most of them put their life savings in to it and that’s all they have. 

And how the fuck are you seriously arguing the “do what we say or we’ll hurt you for destroying property”? At that point it’s not protesting, it’s committing a crime. 

And btw, if you’re an immigrant here and don’t like it why come here in the first place? Or why not go back if it’s so terrible in “Amerikkka”? And no that’s not me saying “get out yous (insert whatever minority you are here)” I’m genuinely curious if you hate this place so much and feel oppressed why are you here? Obviously it must be better than where you came from is it not?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267146927717507072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266903223220097024


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jokerface17 said:


> So what about those business owners that have nothing to do with any of it? Do they deserve for their shops and stores to be destroyed? Most of them put their life savings in to it and that’s all they have.
> 
> And how the fuck are you seriously arguing the “do what we say or we’ll hurt you for destroying property”? At that point it’s not protesting, it’s committing a crime.
> 
> And btw, if you’re an immigrant here and don’t like it why come here in the first place? Or why not go back if it’s so terrible in “Amerikkka”? And no that’s not me saying “get out yous (insert whatever minority you are here)” I’m genuinely curious if you hate this place so much and feel oppressed why are you here? Obviously it must be better than where you came from is it not?


Ur just a racist. And no, this is not an insult. It's just a statement of fact.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Reaper said:


> Ur just a racist. And no, this is not an insult. It's just a statement of fact.


Literally nothing I’ve said has been racist. 

Not one damn thing.

I guess the fire chief that’s black is racist too?

What about the black police officer that tackled a black rioter yesterday, he racist too?


That’s the problem in this country, people like you who want to call everyone a racist once you get backed in to a corner in a debate and don’t know what to say. You haven’t come back and answered anything I’ve asked and just want to spew “racist” around. Are you saying that just because a person of color commits a crime during a protest, turning it into a riot, it should be allowed? Or it’s racist to not allow that to happen?

You are an idiot, and no that’s not an insult, that’s a fact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> Literally nothing I’ve said has been racist.
> 
> Not one damn thing.
> 
> ...


What is your purpose? You had nothing to say about the movement until the riots started. Youre just here to detract from the reason why people are rioting in the first place.

I may be mistaken but I dont recall a single post from you regarding the actual murder before the rioting started


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ObsoleteMule said:


> What is your purpose? You had nothing to say about the movement until the riots started. Youre just here to detract from the reason why people are rioting in the first place.
> 
> I may be mistaken but I dont recall a single post from you regarding the actual murder before the rioting started


I've seen certain individuals (here & social media) who were quiet about the murder (still are) and quiet about *the overwhelming amount of videos clearly showing police brutality and the police turning peaceful protests into violent riots *are more vocal about the citizens reactions to the police state violence.

That's why we are here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This one is different. Before, it was just black people vs American police, now it's ALL people vs American Police. Most of these videos show white people getting the shit beat out of them. Then there are other videos that show white people actually lining up and forming barriers between police and black protesters. The nation is coming together to combat injustice. That is the silver lining in all of this. Still a fucked up situation though. #Alllivesmatter


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

If people don't like rioting, leave AmeriKKKa and settle down somewhere where there is no rioting. Why are they staying here. There's other countries out there for them I'm sure. 🤡

Because you know, immigrants don't have families. Lovers. Commitments.

Only white people do. But they're not racist for thinking that immigrants are inferior and their lives are inferior so they can just pack up and leave. Dehumanizing non whites isn't racism.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

ObsoleteMule said:


> What is your purpose? You had nothing to say about the movement until the riots started. Youre just here to detract from the reason why people are rioting in the first place.
> 
> I may be mistaken but I dont recall a single post from you regarding the actual murder before the rioting started


I’m sorry I don’t live on this forum.

What am I supposed to say about George Floyd that hasn’t already been said? Yes it was a travesty, yes it was horrible, yes those cops should go away for the rest of their lives and/or face the death penalty. It was a hate crime and it’s unacceptable. 

And I don’t have a purpose other than what I’ve already asked and I’ll ask it again but I’ll change my wording because maybe I didn’t ask in the right context.

How does rioting and burning police cars and setting businesses on fire all over the US do any justice for George Floyd? How is burning a locally owned business in Atlanta or Tampa doing anything for the cause? How does that have anything to do with George Floyd?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

And to think that after all of this, COVID cases will without a doubt skyrocket. Damn man this is a rough time for the U.S. and the world in general.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ur question is already answered and you're not here for the answer.

Your lot doesn't care when it's peaceful either. That's an answer.



prosperwithdeen said:


> And to think that after all of this, COVID cases will without a doubt skyrocket. Damn man this is a rough time for the U.S. and the world in general.


The world is doing fine. When we tell Americans that the rest of the world is doing good and give them real policies about how and why they're doing good, no one with power here wants to listen to that either.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Reaper said:


> The world is doing fine.


No its not lol, the U.S. is not the only place with COVID cases rising every day. Cases are out of control in Brazil right now.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Reaper said:


> If people don't like rioting, leave AmeriKKKa and settle down somewhere where there is no rioting. Why are they staying here. There's other countries out there for them I'm sure. [emoji1782]
> 
> Because you know, immigrants don't have families. Lovers. Commitments.
> 
> Only white people do. But they're not racist for thinking that immigrants are inferior and their lives are inferior so they can just pack up and leave. Dehumanizing non whites isn't racism.


Who the fuck said that immigrants are inferior or that their lives are inferior? See that’s the issue, you twist what people say to fit your narrative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No its not lol, the U.S. is not the only place with COVID cases rising every day. Cases are out of control in Brazil right now.


Thank you for bringing up Brazil. It literally has the closest power structure (a far right fascist government) to America.

But even Brazil is no where close to American's death toll.



Jokerface17 said:


> Who the fuck said that immigrants are inferior or that their lives are inferior? See that’s the issue, you twist what people say to fit your narrative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A non racist would be able to empathise why an immigrant can't just leave. You can't which is why you made that racist statement. You consider your life superior to mine which is why you think that I can just uproot and leave. Like I don't have a wife, children, jobs, commitments. I'm just a thing in a vacuum that can just leave.

Anyone who says to an immigrant, "just leave" is a racist because they make that statement without even trying to empathise. 

Instead of saying "let's try to make this country better so you don't live in fear" your response is "GTFO". That lack of empathy only exists because of thinking that my life is inferior to yours and therefore I can just leave 

It's a favorite saying of all racists, Xenophobes etc. But somehow magically that doesn't make you racist.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Jokerface17 said:


> I’m sorry I don’t live on this forum.
> 
> What am I supposed to say about George Floyd that hasn’t already been said? Yes it was a travesty, yes it was horrible, yes those cops should go away for the rest of their lives and/or face the death penalty. It was a hate crime and it’s unacceptable.
> 
> ...


Lol then why worry now... go back to your hole. You dont care about what happened to Floyd. You just care about shitting on the rioters for whatever reason


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> *Nations around the world have watched in horror at the five days of civil unrest in the United States following the death of a Black man being detained by police. But they have not been surprised.*











World Alarmed by Violence in US; Thousands March in London


Nations around the world have watched in horror at the civil unrest in the United States following the death of George Floyd, a black man who died after a white police officer pressed his knee on his neck until he stopped breathing




www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Lol then why worry now... go back to your hole. You dont care about what happened to Floyd. You just care about shitting on the rioters for whatever reason


Okay I’ll go back to my hole [emoji23]

That’s why there’s no progress with this situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Thank you for bringing up Brazil. It literally has the closest power structure (a far right fascist government) to America.
> 
> But even Brazil is no where close to American's death toll.


We don't know that though. Brazil's death count is in no way as accurate (assuming that ours is accurate) as in 1st world countries. Brazil is 3rd world and they don't have the same sanitization or medical system the U.S. has. We don't even know if they're properly testing or counting.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Jokerface17 said:


> Literally nothing I’ve said has been racist.
> 
> Not one damn thing.
> 
> ...


Wasting your breath mate. He should have been banned ages ago for his "views"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Clique said:


> World Alarmed by Violence in US; Thousands March in London
> 
> 
> Nations around the world have watched in horror at the civil unrest in the United States following the death of George Floyd, a black man who died after a white police officer pressed his knee on his neck until he stopped breathing
> ...


The WORLD is protesting for blacks now? Bigger silver lining than I thought. There is no way this doesn't create some kind of change in the judicial system. At least I hope it does. The George Floyd situation is definitely different.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> We don't know that though. Brazil's death count is in no way as accurate (assuming that ours is accurate) as in 1st world countries. Brazil is 3rd world and they don't have the same sanitization or medical system the U.S. has. We don't even know if they're properly testing or counting.


If someone is doing better than us, they must be lying... That's not a justification for anything. It's literally just rumor mongering...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The WORLD is protesting for blacks now? Bigger silver lining than I thought. There is no way this doesn't create some kind of change in the judicial system. At least I hope it does. The George Floyd situation is definitely different.


I hope so. Protest for the humanity of people. The violent and corrupt system of America is on display to the world. There must be a change so that we don't keep going through this violent cycle again & again - it's insanity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266961299084369920


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Reaper said:


> If someone is doing better than us, they must be lying... That's not a justification for anything. It's literally just rumor mongering...


I'm not saying they're lying, I'm just presenting facts that are known by everyone.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> I hope so. The violent and corrupt system of America is on display to the world. There must be a change so that we do keep going through this violent cycle again & again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266961299084369920


I think the number of pictures I've seen of them getting hit at or near the eyes is at least up to a dozen now. There has to be a specific order to do so.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> I think the number of pictures I've seen of them getting hit at or near the eyes is at least up to a dozen now. There has to be a specific order to do so.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266972999296704513
Goddamn


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

These tactics are scarily similar to the tactics used by the IDF against Palestinians.... WTF is going on here.

Oh fuck... My gut was right.





__





The Wrongness of US Police Training by Israeli Companies (Sep. 27, 2012)


Sep. 27, 2012. Municipal police forces, at least in major cities of America, have largely turned into conscienceless, inhumane thugs (RoboCops) in the past 10 or 15 years mostly due to the influence of federal dollars and federal "training" programs. It doesn't surprise me that Israeli...



educate-yourself.org


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jokerface17 said:


> How does rioting and burning police cars and setting businesses on fire all over the US do any justice for George Floyd? How is burning a locally owned business in Atlanta or Tampa doing anything for the cause? How does that have anything to do with George Floyd?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The destruction of property (save maybe the cop station) almost certainly was not done by people that care about the death of George Floyd nor the plight of black men in Murica. When shit goes down like this, really fucked up people do damage under the cover of the chaos. this is not new.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Then there are stories like this sheriff who walked with protesters in Flint, Michigan and talked to them about improving relations between the police and the citizenry. Took what could have been a bad situation and made it a good one. 









Michigan sheriff joins demonstrators in 'parade'


A Michigan sheriff joined protesters in Flint Township on Saturday, putting down his weapons and saying, "I want to make this a parade, not a protest."




www.cnn.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> Then there are stories like this sheriff who walked with protesters in Flint, Michigan and talked to them about improving relations between the police and the citizenry. Took what could have been a bad situation and made it a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be a solid start if the entire country took this action, but history has taught us people gotta die before peace and solidarity happens in America.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> Then there are stories like this sheriff who walked with protesters in Flint, Michigan and talked to them about improving relations between the police and the citizenry. Took what could have been a bad situation and made it a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understanding goes a long way... The misunderstood and underrepresented people just want to be heard. This is common knowledge but some reason alot of police forces choose to stand in opposition, making shit worse in the process.

Hate to sound like a conspiracy theorist (because i think alot of conspiracies are madness) but all this shit seems to be by design. Keep the people divided. Rile up the people and put them against eachother so we can never band together and stop all the other white collar crime bullshit that’s rampant in this country.

its all very sad. The poor fighting the poor


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrMister said:


> The destruction of property (save maybe the cop station) almost certainly was not done by people that care about the death of George Floyd nor the plight of black men in Murica. When shit goes down like this, really fucked up people do damage under the cover of the chaos. this is not new.


White Supremacists are getting involved and coming out in full force as well. Vice has the story. 

I also just saw this. These are NOT your BLM or Antifa protestors. These are some complete unknowns.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=906749193083679






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=548948275794514


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Reaper said:


> White Supremacists are getting involved and coming out in full force as well. Vice has the story.
> 
> I also just saw this. These are NOT your BLM or Antifa protestors. These are some complete unknowns.
> 
> View attachment 87017


I would not be shocked to find out some/most of the destruction to property was done by white supremacists. It makes the protesters look bad because people will assume the wrong thing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> Would be a solid start if the entire country took this action, but history has taught us people gotta die before peace and solidarity happens in America.





ObsoleteMule said:


> Understanding goes a long way... The misunderstood and underrepresented people just want to be heard. This is common knowledge but some reason alot of police forces choose to stand in opposition, making shit worse in the process.
> 
> Hate to sound like a conspiracy theorist (because i think alot of conspiracies are madness) but all this shit seems to be by design. Keep the people divided. Rile up the people and put them against eachother so we can never band together and stop all the other white collar crime bullshit that’s rampant in this country.
> 
> its all very sad. The poor fighting the poor


Then the next question is, “Where do we go from here?” When thé smoke clears and we have this out of our system, do we have the resolve to continue the fight through other means? Do we stay involved in our community, as well as letting our elected officials know what we want? Do we take our concerns to the ballot box, letting those in power know if they won’t do what we need we will vote for ones who will?

Because the option of going home and hoping this doesn’t happen again is clearly not a choice.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@BruiserKC imho ... (Though this is pragmatism rather than my real idealism) ... Vote out anyone that says "law and order". Pay attention to people who understand dog whistles and warn you about certain politicians using them. Vote for people who say they want to support prison and police reform. Stop worry about red vs blue cuz that doesn't matter as long as the candidate says they have empathy for people and groups rather than vote for people who support unempathic platforms like nationalism and xenophobia. People who are nationalist and Xenophobic also hate legal ethnic minorities and citizens which is why police brutality exists.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266946982716858374

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267172793105428483


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Clique is that AR15 a warning or a threat?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> @Clique is that AR15 a warning or a threat?


It damn sure ain't no call for peace and solidarity or a solution to the heart of the police state violence issue at hand. Coming from an elected official while citizens are protesting for their humanity.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Black protesters need to gate-keep this movement, sad to say. Lots of undercover police, right wing anarchists, privileged liberal white fashion protesters, Antifa getting involved. All their destruction and spray painting Starbucks comes back to Black folks in the end. 

Bored spoiled suburban white teenagers have the ignorance to think they can go into town and co-opt this movement for a few instagram selfies and all they're doing is more harm. 

That's not to say there isn't non-Black people doing good by adding to numbers or there isn't Black protesters destroying things. However there are too many bad faith actors involved now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

skypod said:


> Black protesters need to gate-keep this movement, sad to say. Lots of undercover police, right wing anarchists, privileged liberal white fashion protesters, Antifa getting involved. All their destruction and spray painting Starbucks comes back to Black folks in the end.
> 
> Bored spoiled suburban white teenagers have the ignorance to think they can go into town and co-opt this movement for a few instagram selfies and all they're doing is more harm.
> 
> That's not to say there isn't non-Black people doing good by adding to numbers or there isn't Black protesters destroying things. However there are too many bad faith actors involved now.


on point. 💯


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Reaper said:


> If people don't like rioting, leave AmeriKKKa and settle down somewhere where there is no rioting. Why are they staying here. There's other countries out there for them I'm sure. 🤡
> 
> Because you know, immigrants don't have families. Lovers. Commitments.
> 
> Only white people do. But they're not racist for thinking that immigrants are inferior and their lives are inferior so they can just pack up and leave. Dehumanizing non whites isn't racism.


Man, it would be awesome if you could relocate to a country with ideals that you agree with so simply as you put it. Unfortunately it’s a lot harder than that and the process would deny a lot of people that would want to do that. Would be great though, def.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267079660309004289


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^ @Stormbringer Dead LMAO




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267139984118579200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266902584549408768


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They don't just hate black people... They hate all of us including the poor. Every republican and almost all Democrats continued to fund the CBP out of their xenophobia... 

Like I said above. Xenophobes ALWAYS suppress locals because Xenophobes don't just hate migrants. They hate locals and citizens as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dont know if this will show but.





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> Dont know if this will show but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PREACH

LISTEN PEOPLE & MAKE THE CHANGES!*


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

It's long overdue.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Reaper said:


> White Supremacists are getting involved and coming out in full force as well. Vice has the story.
> 
> I also just saw this. These are NOT your BLM or Antifa protestors. These are some complete unknowns.
> 
> View attachment 87017


In Pittsburgh the only footage of people attacking police, police cars, destroying shit have been of white people. The mayor and other police officials even addressed. 


This is not in reference to the above:
I want to say this, a white male from a christian family (no longer religious), who is very well off, I don't want destruction and police to die. At the same time, I want people who feel oppressed again and again and again to fight back, now literally. I don't like feeling both sides and it's scary. I'm usually quick to say "well, he shouldn't have resisted", "not all cops are bad", but I realize that I'm usually quick to say that again and again. I feel something has to change and only drastic, unfortunately violent, measures may work. 

I kept saying there is a between spot, where you can feel Black Lives Matter and cops are not all bad. You don't have to only partake in one view. But, I don't know now. And, it's a really scare place to be. I don't know what it's like to be black and live in fear, also. But, you should know that there are white people who are scared and unsure what they can do.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

America is broken at this point. Fuck knows how all this gets resolved. Crazy watching video after video of the police blatantly assaulting people of all races and not hearing a single thing about it from the major news outlets


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266940630820884482


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267194862291562496


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> White Supremacists are getting involved and coming out in full force as well. Vice has the story.
> 
> I also just saw this. These are NOT your BLM or Antifa protestors. These are some complete unknowns.
> 
> View attachment 87017












What's the real difference between White Supremacists and Antifa at this point? They both hate and use non-whites to further their goals. 

These goobers don't like they belong to any group though Antifa going casual would benefit them as to cause problems, blame others and hide behind actual protesters. 

These protests need to gate out these people or you get people like these idiots causing problems. Though protesters have already burnt down stores, police stations etc so it just seems like a free for all mayhem fest.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267194862291562496


(Sorry for the double post but Imma rant a lil while it's in my head!)

Seeing this annoys me. These goobers cause issue after issue all the while claiming they're "allies" and their work is righteous and good. These people sicken me. They're the embodiment of hate, entitlement and harbingers of violence who disguise it as morality.

This is the symptom of this country's disease. I love this country but I hate this culture of only taking action when you can commit violence against others. Being kind, listening to others is hard, doing charity work is hard, sharing your experiences and trying to convince people of an idea or pointing out something wrong - with grace is hard. What's easy is hate and to commit violence to others.

I don't blame some of these protesters for getting violent because how many times can you say "The Police are killing people" and be ignored and then when this man is killed, well it's one time too many. It's been one time too many since the days of prohibition let alone for the past 50 years. The Police have shown they don't care who they kill or hurt, they're the one's in charge. We seen non-white cops frame black people. Hell one of the officers for this murder standing there was an Asian man so it's not simply racial, it's about who wears a badge and who doesn't. A Cop's life isn't easy but that doesn't give them an excuse to harass, execute and unlawfully arrest citizens and hide misdeeds of their fellow officers.

The biggest frustration is trying to convince a large portion of the population of the Police problem. Thing is they don't care or worship the Police as some sort of deity. Look at how many White people love the Police! You can show them footage of the Police killing other white people, unlawfully arresting them, state sanctioned torture and seizing property and committing one unlawful act after the other - Still they won't care or believe. This brings us to these idiotic Antifa, anarchists and whoever else who only hate that the Police don't enforce THEIR ideology. They love the Police when they can use them.

It's not surprising these groups co-op and try to take this stuff over. They don't care about the cause, the reason or consequences, only how they can further their own goals.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267206484708012041


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*A M A Z I N G*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266960197442035716


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Order out of chaos. 

I feel the elite were expecting riots because of the lockdown. Now they have their wish. They have been itching to declare Martial Law and bring in the police state 

Shame so many people are buying it. I would direct my anger at the people in power, the real people in power, not your local Target store. 

This goes far deeper than just police brutality on minorities. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cincinnati Justice Center.

Police raising their flag pretty much confirms what I've been saying all along.

These are the real fascists.

And the government and justice system is all part of this.

Americans are chattel.


----------



## Kevin Diesel Nash (Mar 13, 2016)

This whole thing reminds me of Nation of Domination in WWF back in the 90s. I loved that group.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87029
> 
> 
> Cincinnati Justice Center.
> ...



Been that way for a long time. Like I mentioned before, it wasn't like this during the forgotten years. People actually hated the police, fought against them and large corporate overlords and corrupt politicians. Westerns were an outlet for media and stories of regular people taking up arms against the corrupt law and evil people when the law wouldn't.

I'm still convinced WWII and further drafts were to purge the people who were angry, jail people for their principals and pacify the people by exposing them to levels of violence and killing that took away their spirit. Nothing else really explains how we go from a nation that despised the corrupt law to worshiping it.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Still can't belive they maced a little girl. Like wtf. That video has been playing on news all day.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87024


I'm more weirded out that those people are not wearing masks


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/763333614010971/posts/1283454298665564


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267238918468050944


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Its time to bust up the unions. They have a stranglehold on to many public sectors and protect horrible employees. These cops know they can do anything and get away with it usually. At the worst the union will step in and they will just be transferred or put on desk duty.

It needs to be easier to fire these people and hold them responsible for their actions.

There should be a strike system. 3 strikes you're out of the job, and fuck your pension.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Busted windows can be replaced
Stolen goods can be replaced.

Can the same be said about people. No.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267261384959471617


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

God. I loved LLCoolJ in the 90s. It's so gr8 to hear the fire in his voice. Chills.

------


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> God. I loved LLCoolJ in the 90s. It's so gr8 to hear the fire in his voice. Chills.


Straight fire, history, perspective, THE MESSAGE.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267263490009546753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267277869597822979

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267274839242334210This was in Atlanta and 2 officers were fired. 3 were assigned to desk duty. The 2 fired should have assault charges brought against them. This is incredibly maddening. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267227358337081350

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267240246019649537


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267108838647439362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267008313046130689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267289579087900672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267269002100957184


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

https://mobile.twitter.com/RachelDrozeTV



Check her feed with a couple of poignant pictures of Des Moines police kneeling with protesters.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267288119511941123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267303091327635462


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267216045246382082
Good tweet by the Vice President. Right now I'd say it will be a close election. He needs to make sure he picks the right VP candidate.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267276354069856256


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

This is just the beginning, 2020 is HELL.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm so proud of my friend and happy he's OK. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267292290076327937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267292295616966656


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Washington is again in turmoil. Protesters leap the barricade into Lafayette Park across from the White House. A fire is burning near St. John’s Episcopal Church, a National landmark that has had every president since Madison attend services and had an inaugural service for every president since FDR (with the exception of Nixon). 

And while Biden has met protesters, Trump has hidden in the bunker under the White House. 









Fires, Looting, Tear Gas: DC in Turmoil Following 3rd Night of Protests


Angry protesters took over the streets of downtown D.C., again Sunday night, with some setting fires, looting, and vandalizing buildings and cars as unrest cropped up elsewhere in Northwest D.C. Sixty-one U.S. Park Police officers and seven D.C. police officers were hurt in the clashes...




www.nbcwashington.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=347364629562014




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267294353346760704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266790040388206593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267119408230490112


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Clique said:


> Straight fire, history, perspective, THE MESSAGE.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267227358337081350


I have seen one video where a Cop is actually holding a Protester down by kneeling on their neck (Yes really) and a second Cop removes his knee. 

There has been some great moments amongst all this. Like it seems some Cities, some Police are approaching the protests in solidarity without weapons and are standing with the protesters. We've got people, random people coming in and cleaning shit up after the riots and looting. 

I know the evil shit outweighs the good simply because there's no excusing macing a little girl or shooting women in the face at point bland with rubber bullets, but there are some moments that show the good in people. 

Just sadly there are some Police forces that approach the situation like a War, some Police officers that want to be able to shoot at people and hurt people, some People that want to steal and loot, some People that want to start a fight, and some People who want to serve their Trump agenda and stoke the flames.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267301957493944321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267298444118568960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267307577957810176


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267216045246382082
> Good tweet by the Vice President. Right now I'd say it will be a close election. He needs to make sure he picks the right VP candidate.


Nice words but it's Biden. Doesn't dismiss what he's said before and doesn't change the fact that every politician and celeb is going to be trying to use these events to bamboozle the public.

This happens all the the time. People stand up for themselves and here comes the politicians to look good and then keep the status qua. Before anyone knows it, the reason for people standing up was forgotten and now it's about these Politicians.

We're having these issues BECAUSE of people like Biden. Look at how it was made about him.

If we're to have changes we need to get rid of all these Politicians, lobbyists and law makers who have created this Police State. We need to end the cycle of these people tricking us and saying they'll do something and never do.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't let Biden fool you.

He IS the co-author of the police state and therefore literally one of the causes of police brutality against minorities since the 90s ... and while several prominent democrats have repented (but not REPEALED), he has stood his ground without an apology. 

He's not listening. He's not going to listen. The change needs to come from the ground up ... Even IF you all get Biden into the White House, the fight isn't over. Because he's the man responsible and has refused to budge.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

Am I just waiting for the world to be destroyed by a neutral enemy?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Lana plans on skipping Raw taping tomorrow and heading to LA for the protest. She is supporting the Black Community and gave history lesson. @Clique @Reaper 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266252749764624385


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

I hope this doesn't lead to the alt right racist whites banding together to cause mass shootings for Trump.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267307569623769094


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

OMG I'm stunned at these videos


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267216045246382082
> Good tweet by the Vice President. Right now I'd say it will be a close election. He needs to make sure he picks the right VP candidate.


To be honest I find this really gross.

Lets be realistic he's out there hunting for votes, hes out there trying to look good and win people over. Every politician in America, and every Government Official in America needs to actually be doing something about this, not just focusing on their campaign. All of this shit means nothing of the Politicans and other Officials dont actually get off their asses and make some change.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267298344956833799

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267306046231633932


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267307569623769094


I think this might actually be the most horrifying video I've seen.

This shows how much resistance there is to any kind of change. This shows how much resistance there is to holding bad Cops accountable and for them to stop harassing, assaulting, terrorising and murdering the people they are meant to serve and protect.

This shit goes deep, this really is a Police State where the Police overall as they demand fear from the people so they can keep power and control.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267298344956833799
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267306046231633932


I know this is a serious thread but if someone from france doesn't post a meme with groundskeeper willie calling trump a cheese eating surrender monkey for hiding in a bunker I'll be very disappointed. There's also an obvious hitler bunker joke but I do want to keep it light hearted.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267357664796909568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267299184597704704


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

So basically never trust a wild animal. Especially 2 that are afraid of looking weak for showing compassion. For fuck sake don't battered housewife people. If your a cunt be honest about it don't lull them into trusting you. Bullshit.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267262741326094336


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266887022024757249
JUST DO IT.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To be honest I find this really gross.
> 
> Lets be realistic he's out there hunting for votes, hes out there trying to look good and win people over. Every politician in America, and every Government Official in America needs to actually be doing something about this, not just focusing on their campaign. All of this shit means nothing of the Politicans and other Officials dont actually get off their asses and make some change.


Yup!

Expect all Politicians and every headline craving Celeb to be out in full force. Like the Politicians aren't even standing with the people, we're so corporate that you got Politician A, B and C showing up and being like "I stand with the people, see this is why we should do (insert policy that benefits them, make some absurd claim or change that will never happen because it's either dumb or would require actual work or effort that they'll never do) with this we can be one, By the way, vote for me!" They endorse their nonsense like they're shilling products. I'm surprised our Politicians don't have sponsors on their suits.

"I senator So and So, wishes to thank my sponsors; Coke, Proctor Gamble and Tencent. Without them we wouldn't have this bill I present before you."

I don't know if you seen but I posted a Tweet from an Actress calling for a race war. Celebs also cannot wait to preach to us and tell us how they feel from their multi-million dollar mansions and private protesting. 

There's so many bad faith actors right now and the biggest thing they're scared of is unity, people voting them out or not giving them attention. 

There's literally nobody who shouldn't be supporting these protests or demanding change. You can be the most hateful person ever and see that Police change, changing the way we do things is better for everyone including themselves.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267262741326094336












AMEN!

I don't care if he's some anarchist, left/right wing whatever whatever, antifa, undercover cop, supremacist, militant alphabet, peta, drug addict or just an idiot. These people need to be tossed out, given to the cops and shown that this protest isn't about mindless destruction. Don't let these asshats derail the cause!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

skypod said:


> Black protesters need to gate-keep this movement, sad to say. Lots of undercover police, right wing anarchists, privileged liberal white fashion protesters, Antifa getting involved. All their destruction and spray painting Starbucks comes back to Black folks in the end.
> 
> Bored spoiled suburban white teenagers have the ignorance to think they can go into town and co-opt this movement for a few instagram selfies and all they're doing is more harm.
> 
> That's not to say there isn't non-Black people doing good by adding to numbers or there isn't Black protesters destroying things. However there are too many bad faith actors involved now.


I would also advice to be careful about what is being shared online too. Foreign bad faith actors are likely using this situation to push for more division using memes and hateful rhetoric that are amplified by useful idiots that let their emotions get the better of them. Even in my fking small country, our online community has been infested by China's 50cents army sowing discord just because we are traditionally an ally of America. Wouldn't be surprised if they have a hand in stoking some of the more hateful rhetoric coming from these protests and riots.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyone else shocked how the greatest country on earth and the world's sole superpower can tear itself apart in just 4 days?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I would also advice to be careful about what is being shared online too. Foreign bad faith actors are likely using this situation to push for more division using memes and hateful rhetoric that are amplified by useful idiots that let their emotions get the better of them. Even in my fking small country, our online community has been infested by China's 50cents army sowing discord just because we are traditionally an ally of America. Wouldn't be surprised if they have a hand in stoking some of the more hateful rhetoric coming from these protests and riots.


They did this? I'd be a little suspicious too, considering at how close some of our tech companies are to China, (Google, Twitter etc) I'd say you might have a real concern here. Considering there's many people who'd do anything for money.



Hangman said:


> Anyone else shocked how the greatest country on earth and the world's sole superpower can tear itself apart in just 4 days?


Empires can crumble pretty easy and the US has been on edge for a while. There's been no real unity since the USSR fell.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> They did this? I'd be a little suspicious too, considering at how close some of our tech companies are to China, (Google, Twitter etc) I'd say you might have a real concern here. Considering there's many people who'd do anything for money.


They have been doing this since forever. Easy to spot them though. They can't differentiate China the country from the communist party running the government. So just criticize the CCP and more often than not they will resort to saying you are racist for hating on all Chinese. lol. Either they are not allowed to say CCP isn't China or are too brainwashed by their education.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267216045246382082
> Good tweet by the Vice President. Right now I'd say it will be a close election. He needs to make sure he picks the right VP candidate.


He's a puppet. Just like they all are. Left/right.... Its all the same. The system is corrupt and nothing ever changes. 

Glad people are waking up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Yup!
> 
> Expect all Politicians and every headline craving Celeb to be out in full force. Like the Politicians aren't even standing with the people, we're so corporate that you got Politician A, B and C showing up and being like "I stand with the people, see this is why we should do (insert policy that benefits them, make some absurd claim or change that will never happen because it's either dumb or would require actual work or effort that they'll never do) with this we can be one, By the way, vote for me!" They endorse their nonsense like they're shilling products. I'm surprised our Politicians don't have sponsors on their suits.
> 
> ...


So true, so damn true. 

Biden for instance made this about his election campaign and desire to be President. That shit is disgusting, dont promise what you'll do in a years time, what are you doing right NOW?

Because lets say he's elected, once all this has died down its all forgotten and everyone moves on from it until the next time there's one last straw that pushes people over the edge. Nothing happens unless its done right now. If these politicians want to claim they're with the people and support this then actually support it, march with the people and start right this second doing something about it.

Hell, and I cant vouch for how genuine her motives are but Ariana Grande is out there protesting with the people. If celebs and politicians want to show they're with the people rather than sitting in their mansions and saying how bad this is at the very least get down there on the streets and show your solidarity and support. Anyone can say change has to happen, but it actually takes effort to do so. If you're a politician and you talk about change and doing something but cant even get off your ass and actually support the people and the cause then all you're doing is fishing for votes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The real fascists are already in charge.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd like everyone to watch this as he talks about the tactics being used by the authorities and the dishonest players and people infiltrating the protests. These same tactics are used in the prison system. I'd honestly like if people gave these various videos by different people a watch. They tell all about the segregation and mind games of being in prison.

"You cannot say it's not your community, because it is your community, this is happening everywhere."

He's right. Not everyone needs to agree on ideology, religion etc. We should be able to agree that the Police murdering is something ALL should be caring about, put aside the differences and realize Police reform is better for everyone.

Right now the very Politicians and people trying to convince us that everything's alright are making backroom deals with the Police Union and ensuring them it's going to be business as usual no matter who gets elected. We cannot let these people do that, we cannot let the elite who been waiting for something like this to happen, gain control and pit us against each other and lock us in ideological warfare. 

The only ideal that should be on people's minds is one where every citizen can be treated fairly and have their rights respected and to be free from danger from the people who are supposed to protect us.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87044
> 
> 
> The real fascists are already in charge.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267286615824764928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267294331670540289
The blind are leading the blind out there. They are gonna trample over constitutional rights in the process of being a police state.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Police brutality is bad. Looting is bad. Property damage is bad. Hopefully my controversial opinions don't offend anyone...

Seriously though, when protests turn into "I deserve a free TV" then it's a shit protest. Angry mobs and perspective aren't things that go together.

Incident trends on twitter, everyone suddenly cares about the police abusing their power, protests turn into riots and looting, government rightly wants to shut down the riots and looting, the situation then fades out, we wait for the next trend. Nothing will change. Scumbags in the police department, scumbags in politics and scumbags "protesting".


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Police brutality is bad. Looting is bad. Property damage is bad. Hopefully my controversial opinions don't offend anyone...
> 
> Seriously though, when protests turn into "I deserve a free TV" then it's a shit protest. Angry mobs and perspective aren't things that go together.
> 
> Incident trends on twitter, everyone suddenly cares about the police abusing their power, protests turn into riots and looting, government rightly wants to shut down the riots and looting, the situation then fades out, we wait for the next trend. Nothing will change. Scumbags in the police department, scumbags in politics and scumbags "protesting".


Yeah, but things don't get fixed if we throw our hands up and declare everybody is an asshole. The vast majority of protesters are fighting to be treated like American citizens with rights and as human beings protesting against police state violence that is fueled by white supremacy and systemic racism against Black people. Hell has opened up and it has to be turned upside down to get rightside up, if it ever was truly there to begin with.

Look deeper into the levels at play in this chaos. Looting/Rioting is a big fucking deflection from all the work and the sacrifices the majority of Americans protesting are putting on the line to fight for our rights as humans and citizens. The police and politicians responses have been overwhelmingly to bring the hammer down with more state violence.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*“You guys are the stupidest motherfuckers I ever met in my life” *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267422450511499266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267378216362102789

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267377546808590338


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amid protests, Trump talks of war — and reelection


WASHINGTON (AP) — Embracing the language of confrontation and war, President Donald Trump on Monday declared himself the “president of law and order” and signaled he would stake his reelection on...




apnews.com





Last month he was tweeting to LIBERATE the states as his supporters with guns threatened the Michigan State Capitol. Today he wants to bring the hammer down harder on protesting in the USA.

The guy cowering in a bunker is calling other people weak?

PUSSY ASS BITCH


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ActualPublicFreakouts/comments/guepuj


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Clique said:


> *“You guys are the stupidest motherfuckers I ever met in my life” *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267422450511499266
> ...


Half of those threads are claiming it wasn't an FBI agent, that this was a video from over a year ago. The moment you say "I can take both of you mother fuckers, just take off the cuffs" you're a threat. 

This is an example of racial profiling, and surprisingly turning out non-violent. But, people claiming it happened this weekend are spreading numerous lies to incite shit. This misinformation pisses me off more than someone beating a cop down.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Clique said:


> Yeah, but things don't get fixed if we throw our hands up and declare everybody is an asshole. The vast majority of protesters are fighting to be treated like American citizens with rights and as human beings protesting against police state violence that is fueled by white supremacy and systemic racism against Black people. Hell has opened up and it has to be turned upside down to get rightside up, if it ever was truly there to begin with.
> 
> Look deeper into the levels at play in this chaos. Looting/Rioting is a big fucking deflection from all the work and the sacrifices the majority of Americans protesting are putting on the line to fight for our rights as humans and citizens. The police and politicians responses have been overwhelmingly to bring the hammer down with more state violence.


If you can recognise looting and rioting as being a deflection then maybe protesters should be doing more to get rid of that deflection. Instead it's a part of the protest which makes it a shit protest.

Nothing will change, these protesters are morons. Bet the vast majority of these "protesters" don't know the name of the officer involved.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Half of those threads are claiming it wasn't an FBI agent, that this was a video from over a year ago. The moment you say *"I can take both of you mother fuckers, just take off the cuffs" you're a threat. *
> 
> This is an example of racial profiling, and surprisingly turning out non-violent. But, people claiming it happened this weekend are spreading numerous lies to incite shit. This misinformation pisses me off more than someone beating a cop down.


I guess that's how these cops are routinely programmed to respond. Cops and FBI agents that is.
I haven't seen this story be officially debunked yet. If it is, the correction will be posted.



AuthorOfPosts said:


> If you can recognise looting and rioting as being a deflection then maybe protesters should be doing more to get rid of that deflection. Instead it's a part of the protest which makes it a shit protest.
> 
> Nothing will change, these protesters are morons. Bet the vast majority of these "protesters" don't know the name of the officer involved.


Looting and rioting are not part of the peaceful protesting going on. The message will not be killed by people trying to shift ALL the attention there. That's the play these politicians and police want.

If the power establishment is concerned about peaceful protests being overrun by violent actors, wouldn’t they tell police to stop tear-gassing & shooting rubber bullets at folks holding signs & microphones?

My main focus is on the police state violence/shutting the movement down/attempting to silence the media I'm seeing every day video after video story after story, a far more egregious offense.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266737051757617155

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267196937989750784


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

“Police act like laws don't apply to them because of 'qualified immunity.' They're right.

There's a legal obstacle that's nearly impossible to overcome when police officers and government officials violate our constitutional and civil rights.”








Police act like laws don't apply to them because of 'qualified immunity.' They're right.


There's a legal obstacle that's nearly impossible to overcome when police officers and government officials violate our constitutional and civil rights.



www.usatoday.com













'Insecure' star Kendrick Sampson says he was shot with rubber bullets 7 times during George Floyd protest


Actor Kendrick Sampson said he was shot seven times with rubber bullets by police in Los Angeles on Saturday during a protest over the death of George Floyd.




www.cnn.com













Indiana journalist loses eye to tear gas canister during demonstrations against George Floyd's death


Similar injuries have occurred across the country.




thehill.com


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266737051757617155


Love to see shit like this. Not sure why its been so hard for people to simply stand united. Don’t things work better when we’re on the same page? Too much backstabbing and only looking out for our own interests.

If only we could always come together like this and really get shit done. Maybe then we could get all of the crooks out of prominent political positions and finally make this country great. Not great again but great for the first time


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/103038579756089/posts/3187519494641300


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy Shit

That instagram account isn't the poster, just someone sharing. Don't harass that person.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*George Floyd's son speaks out: "My heart is really touched" by the mass protests*








George Floyd's son speaks out: "My heart is really touched" by the mass protests


Protests following the death of George Floyd, a black man who pleaded that he couldn't breathe while he was held down with a knee by a former Minneapolis police officer, have spread nationwide. Follow here for the latest updates.




cnn.it


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Holy Shit
> 
> That instagram account isn't the poster, just someone sharing. Don't harass that person.
> 
> ...


I’m conflicted about these kinds of posts. On one end, edgelords like this just want attention so the best thing to do would be pretending like they dont exist but on the other hand we should hold people accountable for this kind of shit so they dont feel tempted to do it again


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

“A white woman tagging 'BLM' graffiti on a building was egged on by none other than cops from 8-feet away ... who seemed to be telling her to include the name of George Floyd.”









L.A. Cops Encourage White Lady Tagging Building, Tell Her to Spell 'Floyd'


LAPD cops appeared to be telling a white vandal on how to spell "Floyd" while she tagged a building.




www.tmz.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267530485691035664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267539546406825984








George Floyd Family's Independent Autopsy Shows Death by Asphyxia


George Floyd's family does not agree with the Medical Examiner's findings, so they have had their own autopsy conducted ... and will announce the results in a virtual news conference shortly.




www.tmz.com













Independent autopsy and Minnesota officials say George Floyd's death was homicide


Medical examiner Dr. Michael Baden and Dr. Allecia Wilson found Floyd's manner of death to be homicide.




www.cnn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267569537731293184
Minneapolis city's Medical Examiner that reported that BS initial autopsy needs to be fired today. The “official” autopsy was a blatant attempt to get the cops off. The M.E. who did that should lose their medical license. And be put in prison for fraud.

This is the systemic racism Black people have been fighting against and shouting to the high heavens for people to wake up and change! The racism is ingrained in it all from the policies on the books to the investigations to the medical examiners, the cops, the judges, the media. All of it needs to change NOW!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267530485691035664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267539546406825984
> 
> ...


Disgraceful that they tried to pass the first BS autopsy off as the truth. Anybody who seen the video knows how the poor man died


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267524291706318848Another death caused by the White Supremacy Protocol.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267255902861692940

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267569174211067905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267566812339884038



__ https://www.facebook.com/8719774366/posts/10159197291069367


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

With these not at all shocking independent autopsy results, I can't see any shred of reasonable doubt now. Defense might have had something with the bullshit autopsy results, but with these independent results, that's gone.

Personally, I don't fucking buy the underlying conditions even if they were/are present. Floyd does not die if he doesn't have another's man's knee and body weight on his neck. He continues to live with those conditions that might kill him later in his life, but he doesn't die that day.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

If Baden says it, it's as good as fact. Stone cold murder.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267564036213727232


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267255902861692940





Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267564036213727232


This second video is true for me. The first video in particular, my initial response was "Why the fuck did a pregnant lady go to a protest that was undoubtedly going to turn violent?!?!?!". I was pissed at her. I also knew that the cop who shot her, a pregnant lady, in the stomach was entirely in the wrong. But, to think in that order, it's the victim's fault first, then the cop, is something that's ingrained in me. I'm constantly told to obey the police at all times; always, my whole life. It's so ingrained that my initial response to a lot of the videos I have to watch, then pause and think about it. I want to immediately blame the person for going to a protest. I don't want to think this way. It's unfortunate that it took all this to start shifting my point of view.

I 100% agree that the people in power need to be better than those not in power. I don't know the solution for it; I feel that's impossible. 

The last 10 years we've had the "Me, too" movement. Many rape victims were getting shamed and blamed, "why were you there", "why did you lead them on", or "you were asking for it by wearing that". You still see those comments, but there are more people who now stick up for the victim and give them a chance. You have the angry folks who always say "many rape victims are liars", but we're making progress. I hope these riots and protests can result in the same. Many corporations and, perhaps unwillingly, joined the Me, too movement and fired so many people for sexual harassment. 

Probably not. Not with Trump in office. By the way, this is the only place I'm posting my opinion of events. I use social media but never post and never will. Maybe I'm a coward because this allows me to vent and ask questions anonymously. But, I appreciate people who have answered my questions and provided information.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/115853638443642/posts/3727136747315295



Trump’s Rose Garden speech is about turning America into a military police state with 7pm curfews under the guise of Law and Order. Deploying the National Guard and the US Army to dominate our streets and neighborhoods is so chilling.

Welcome to the People’s Republic of America.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267590338153189376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267592385426526210
Any elected official who doesn’t go on record right now denouncing this escalation of violence from the Trump admin, denouncing the use of military forces to attack its own civilian population for protesting police brutality needs to be removed from power asap. 

If you are in elected office and are not prepared to take an ACTUAL STAND against racism, white nationalism, fascism & the neo-confederate movement in America TODAY, you need to vacate office because you are not in a position to protect the people you claim to serve.

Regardless of political party. THIS is lawlessness.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267593490650849282


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Police maced & shot rubber bullets at peaceful protesters to clear the way so he can have that photo op.

Trump can go straight to hell.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Trump has always been a piece of shit and right now he made shit worst. He is literally treating all of this shit like a reality TV show. But this is the guy that most people in America voted for in the 2016 Election, SMH.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I have stuck up for Trump in the past both on this forum and in general conversation but he has just lost me with that speech. I have never been one to buy into the constant left winged media BS we get here in the UK and constant bashing of Trump over the last 4 years but he can not be defended anymore

It is basically dictatorship at this stage. That speech was terrible. He thinks the way to move forward is to send in more police and the army to silence everybody and everything until calm is restored while completely ignoring all the issues that have caused the issues in the first place. The only option he proposes is violence and more police brutality

The guy is beyond deluded and very dangerous at the same time. To a lot of you this may be standard thinking but to me the penny has just dropped


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Soooo when he is going to start the Hunger Games?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, it’s Martial Law then? What a piece of shit Trump is, as are those who continue to defend him even now...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rankles75 said:


> So, it’s Martial Law then? What a piece of shit Trump is, as are those who continue to defend him even now...


Yes, fuck them all. Protest a fucking pandemic but OK with being completely under government & military rule when people are shouting out to the heavens for this country to just treat Black people as human & citizens with rights.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

RIP American Democracy, you will be missed.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone been out there protesting at ground level?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

All that curve flattening means nothing now ..things are about to get worse


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267605276976242689
America.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Clique old man reckons given that speech you guys won't have to worry about a second term, his got a bullet coming.

Oh and the right wing people bitching about a virus fuck off. Corona will be gone if you had good leadership that wasn't a racist tyrant who declares martial law on his own people. A fucking virus is the least of americas problems right now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267605276976242689
> America.


Very stupid to be taking a child to any of these protests imo. These police have no regard for people and has we have seen on video after video they will happily smash the shit out of you knowing there will be no comeback


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Very stupid to be taking a child to any of these protests imo. These police have no regard for people and has we have seen on video after video they will happily smash the shit out of you knowing there will be no comeback


Not sure if this photo was taken at a protest.

This is what we have to look forward to if we are outside past curfew.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I've seen a LOT of shit in my 30 years...

But I don't think I've ever felt this level of disgust...

Truly a disgusting day in American history.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

self proclaimed law and order president would illegally order the US military to take over American cities.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267599965309763584


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

I get what you mean, but I wish President Trump would have balls, BALLS to have crooked abusive cops removed from the force! I have family members who are cops! Just because I voted for Trump doesn't mean I'm into Vince McMahon running his company like a dictatorship and insulting our intelligence! I don't want to bring up WWE here, but if you hate him running your country then more power to you!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> Has anyone been out there protesting at ground level?


I might go tomorrow, but my area is meh. It's mostly a white trash small town with maybe 200 people showing up. And of the people who showed up the media was more interested in interviewing white people anyways. White supremacy is ingrained in the south to that level.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267600777784299525


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrMister said:


> self proclaimed law and order president would illegally order the US military to take over American cities.


Every white person who is even remotely interested in helping things get better NEEDS to learn and accept that "Law and Order" is an invocation of white supremacy and over policing and stifling of minority communities... And yes, the same white supremacy does hurt poor whites as well to a smaller extent but it is a sacrifice the rich are willing to make to ensure that minorities are ALWAYS stifled.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Clique said:


> Not sure if this photo was taken at a protest.
> 
> This is what we have to look forward to if we are outside past curfew.


Hopefully it is not a recent picture. These police are fucking animals and wont think twice about smashing the shit out of him. That little girl is far too innocent to be caught up in this shit


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267600777784299525


These are tactics used against G20 protestors in Toronto. This is an INTERNATIONAL response to protect Capitalism. I've seen these exact same tactics before in Seattle 99 and Toronto and other parts of the world.

The tactics on display here are not exclusive to America and American cops... There are massive global agencies that are trained in counter insurgency. There are private contractors ... international deployments and not all of these cops are even locals.

Especially not the ones in Washington.

In Toronto people were herded into mini internment camps overnight and left without food or water and just let go the next day. I would not be surprised if the same happens here.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> Has anyone been out there protesting at ground level?


I’m in the Air Force so it’s basically a punishable offense to be a part of protests that might become “violent”. Call it an excuse but someone at my base already got arrested and I dont want to be next.

Right about now I wish we could pause operations, instead of pretending that the world around us isnt burning down. This lack of acknowledgement is really disheartening


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

People outside and inside have argued against America's lax gun laws for decades. But I always got it - why tens of millions of you guys argued so fervently for the 2nd ammendment. The threat wasn't Russia or Asia. It was always from within the USA.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

HankG said:


> I get what you mean, but I wish President Trump would have balls, BALLS to have crooked abusive cops removed from the force! I have family members who are cops! Just because I voted for Trump doesn't mean I'm into Vince McMahon running his company like a dictatorship and insulting our intelligence! I don't want to bring up WWE here, but if you hate him running your country then more power to you!


His nutless mate. He ran to a bunkernand declared martiallaw on you guys. It takes great courage to instead make a speech about how you understand the plight of your people and recognize there's corruption throughout the system and promising to end it and following through with it. He promised to clean the swamp and his just dumped gallons of toxic chemicals in it.

On a related note care to give a police perspective or are your family members under strict orders not to talk about their experiences with the protests? Not being inflammatory just genuinely curious to hear their side


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DaSlacker said:


> People outside and inside have argued against America's lax gun laws for decades. But I always got it - why tens of millions of you guys argued so fervently for the 2nd ammendment. The threat wasn't Russia or Asia. It was always from within the USA.


The 2nd amendment people are already pro government fascists. Theylike this tyranny. They've always wanted it.

2nd amendment invocation here is basically coded language for I need guns to protect myself against minorities. The whole tyrannical government thing is a bold faced lie.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

HankG said:


> I get what you mean, but I wish President Trump would have balls, BALLS to have crooked abusive cops removed from the force! I have family members who are cops! Just because I voted for Trump doesn't mean I'm into Vince McMahon running his company like a dictatorship and insulting our intelligence! I don't want to bring up WWE here, but if you hate him running your country then more power to you!


trump has no balls. It’s all a farcical con. It is a COWARD. It always had been. A cowardly, malevolent, scapegoating, divisive, cowardly, whiny, little, bitch.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Every white person who is even remotely interested in helping things get better NEEDS to learn and accept that "Law and Order" is an invocation of white supremacy and over policing and stifling of minority communities... And yes, the same white supremacy does hurt poor whites as well to a smaller extent but it is a sacrifice the rich are willing to make to ensure that minorities are ALWAYS stifled.


Reaper what the fuck are you on about really? You can see through all these protests that many white people are as equally disgusted with what is happening as blacks are. No need for you to be throwing the White people comment out every other post. Never before have we seen such support from all over the world for the cause of African Americans as what we are seeing currently. If you are a decent human being then you are appalled at what is happening no matter what race you are. If you are not then you are a piece of shit. Simple as that


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Reaper what the fuck are you on about really? You can see through all these protests that many white people are as equally disgusted with what is happening as blacks are. No need for you to be throwing the White people comment out every other post. Never before have we seen such support from all over the world for the cause of African Americans as what we are seeing currently. If you are a decent human being then you are appalled at what is happening no matter what race you are. If you are not then you are a piece of shit. Simple as that


John bogea the brit from star wars explains reapers perspective. It's not all whites when they say white people are racist. Just like when I say politicians are corrupt sel serving pricks. I know there's probably a few good ones


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@HankG please don’t make anymore goofy posts like the one I deleted in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267626001426776069

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267610851806187521


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I’m in the Air Force so it’s basically a punishable offense to be a part of protests that might become “violent”. Call it an excuse but someone at my base already got arrested and I dont want to be next.
> 
> Right about now I wish we could pause operations, instead of pretending that the world around us isnt burning down. This lack of acknowledgement is really disheartening


Here’s one of your brothers in the Air Force. At least he’s letting his voice be heard.
Another point, the police & military can refuse to enforce unethical and violent tactics but they choose not to today.

"I am a Black man who happens to be the Chief Master Sergeant of the Air Force. I am George Floyd…I am Philando Castile, I am Michael Brown, I am Alton Sterling, I am Tamir Rice," Chief Master Sergeant of the Air Force Kaleth Wright says in a Twitter thread quickly going viral."My greatest fear, [is] not that I will be killed by a white police officer (believe me my heart starts racing like most other Black men in America when I see those blue lights behind me) but that I will wake up to a report that one of our Black Airmen has died at the hands of a white police officer."









Top Air Force enlisted member speaks out on racial injustice: ‘I am George Floyd’


Chief Master Sergeant of the Air Force Kaleth Wright spoke out on Twitter on Monday regarding George Floyd, an unarmed black man who died in Minneapolis last week shortly after a local police offic…




thehill.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The structured and well coordinated national response to the protests is 100% proof that the US Government has been prepared for a national uprising like this one. This is the hallmark of all far right fascist governments. They can only rule through subjugation. I mean, America has been destroying civil rights movements around the world.

Obviously they would know how to do it at home. Internationalists have been warning you guys forever... Talking about american imperialism. .. destroying working classes around the world... Now it's here.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267504043649187840
Biden still fully endorses and supports a police state btw. There's no hope ... Even if you get Trump out of office, you're left with Trump-lite ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Clique I know hindsight is 20/20 but Hilary wasn't a good option either. I know, a rock and a hard place or lesser of two evils, but Hilary _was_ the devil we knew. We needed a better option and that just wasn't Hilary. We even know for a fact that the DNC robbed other candidates of donation and campaign money then funneled it to Hilary. Plus all the evil shit she's done in the past. And that's not to mention the identity politics the media and her voter base played for no reason.

I know we can't go back in time but who was the better option? Bernie? And I know politics is corrupt to the core, but why couldn't the people choose a truly better option. How did we end up with Hilary?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267504043649187840
> Biden still fully endorses and supports a police state btw. There's no hope ... Even if you get Trump out of office, you're left with Trump-lite ...


FFS. This is the "alternative".

Putting side you don't shoot unarmed people. Putting aside that you are only supposed to fire a gun at another person if you intend to kill them in actual real defense of your life or someone else's. Putting aside that the majority of people, including cops, can't hit the broadside of a barn with handgun from more than 10 feet away, especially with adrenaline puumping.

This is your femoral artery.










One of the largest arteries in the human body. If it gets severed you are going to die without immediate medical attention.

This was Sean Taylor..










Used to play in the NFL until he was robbed and shot in the leg. His femoral artery was severed and he bled to death.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The corporate media is loving this btw. They're not openly decrying a dictator taking over this country.

Just think about that for a second.

ANY other country that would deploy the military on its own people would be called a Dictatorship by the same media that's refusing to call Trump one. It's because like we've been saying all along. The media is literally the fascist state because the major corporations want fascism. Capitalism = Fascism.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

MrMister said:


> self proclaimed law and order president would illegally order the US military to take over American cities.


This could have been ended by deescalation and putting forth Police reforms and talking about it. That's really all it would take. This was such a bad move but dismantling a Police State that was installed since prohibition isn't going to be easy.





Firefromthegods said:


> John bogea the brit from star wars explains reapers perspective. It's not all whites when they say white people are racist. Just like when I say politicians are corrupt sel serving pricks. I know there's probably a few good ones


Oh this is such a double edged sword and coded language. You use this type of speech on anything else and it becomes a problem. Boyega said some less than kosher things and it's safe to say that chances for unity are slim. "A few good ones" Oh my, this sounds like a speech Trump gave..


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought a gun today. I can hear a few helicopters, see one, and what I think is gunshots nearby. Local reddit said it's fireworks, but I don't see any lights. Explosions, too. I'm hoping it's fireworks. I'm like a 10 minute walk from downtown, but it's an awkward area no one ever comes to.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267620803182387202
"When someone shows you who they are the first time, believe them" - Maya Angelou


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> The corporate media is loving this btw. They're not openly decrying a dictator taking over this country.
> 
> Just think about that for a second.
> 
> ANY other country that would deploy the military on its own people would be called a Dictatorship by the same media that's refusing to call Trump one. It's because like we've been saying all along. The media is literally the fascist state because the major corporations want fascism. Capitalism = Fascism.


Why would they be? The MSM is owned by people who want this to happen, who have been trying to instigate issues for years. The whole point is to increase Government Authority, not decrease it.

FOX, MSN, CNN, the Times, all of them etc are all propaganda arms of the Government. When Obama cleared the way for propaganda it opened the door for these nefarious actors. We been building to this since before Reagan was in office, each administration adding just a little more. As much as the MSM decries Trump, they love him. All that money and never really taking a stand when he does authoritarian stuff like this.

Imagine this. We had Cartels who are non-citizens killing Police, Citizens, illegals and fucking up cities and towns, no Military. 

A few people who are justifiable in protesting gets full on Police presence and future Military action. 

This reeks so badly of pushing to a further authoritarian Government.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is a message for all of you who think you're safe in your homes.

They are going to pass the "private message history" surveillance laws.

Facebook and Zuckerberg has OPENLY come out in support of Trump during the row with Twitter fully indicating that as always the partnership between corporations and fascists is essentially one and the same.

Facebook owns Insta, Facebook and Whatsapp. These are your private messaging apps most commonly used. Apple and other apps will also comply. Most politicians own stock in your private companies. There is no difference between the government and the corporations. 

The system of control is absolute.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> This could have been ended by deescalation and putting forth Police reforms and talking about it. That's really all it would take. This was such a bad move but dismantling a Police State that was installed since prohibition isn't going to be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to be diplomatic. Reaper didn't say the whole apple cart was rotten just the vocal majority. Like I believe that most politicians start with good intentions but end up becoming the evil they were fighting against. Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

I don't know enough about boyega to form a coherent opinion on his views. I'm only referencing his video cause the same people that tried to imply that john was trying to incite a race war by misinterpretation of his tweet are the same sort of people who are offended by reaper using the term white people when he speaks on racism.

I'm against politics in all its forms for this exact reason. Even my experience with office politics it all devolves into bipartisan bullshit instead of cohesion and cooperation. It took a coworker making a video to expose the bullshit going on in the office on Facebook for the corruption to be exposed. And this is a community radio station with no payed employees by the way. 

These riots are well deserved and i hope that orange idiot and every like minded individual are thrown from the swamp


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267656906983833600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267662451111321607Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens ended this fucker.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This guy remembers that being a fascist is CHOICE.

@BruiserKC - U asked what you can do. If not protest or riot (this is ur choice and that's valid). Read this thread and understand the science of policing ... This can act as a guide on who to vote and support going forward. Also, spread the knowledge amongst peers. 

Insight on what works to stop police brutality, and what doesn't


http://imgur.com/a/4tdtOqd


This goes for everyone who's appalled by what they saw recently.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87079
> 
> 
> This guy remembers that being a fascist is CHOICE.
> ...


Spread this shit. I just retweeted it. Maybe my second time ever? 

I want people to know they can choose. Cops can be like brothers. If you quit, you're letting your brother down. Get them all to stand down.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267661136272355328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267665538093707265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267664537135665152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267662315698008064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267672469386620931


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesus Christ, Jaxson. I hope he has money saved up in his bank account because he will most likely get fired. His co-workers will make sure of that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm so ashamed of myself. I actually liked ryker. May your vile vitriol towards your fellow man render your career forever forgotten about


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267557848503980032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267666830090539008


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267628737912287238


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267666830090539008


I haven't seen someone hate Trump as much as Batista does. LOL. I want to see if he has enough guts to call out the boss for supporting Trump.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Violence and destruction will always be met with violence and distraction. I don’t understand why that’s so hard to understand. It’s like when my kids throw fits because they don’t get their way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I haven't seen someone hate Trump as much as Batista does. LOL. I want to see if he has enough guts to call out the boss for supporting Trump.


His making marvel money and is retired so yeah. Whats vince gonna do? Blackball an mcu actor once associated with his company for not liking his friend? Vince doesn't have the self respect to. Batista and cena and Dwayne don't need vince anymore. They have free will again


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> His making marvel money and is retired so yeah. Whats vince gonna do? Blackball an mcu actor once associated with his company for not liking his friend? Vince doesn't have the self respect to.


The Self Destruction of the Animal!

It's good shit, pal!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The Self Destruction of the Animal!
> 
> It's good shit, pal!


If his smart he will be disassociating himself from his exalted grand wizard. His employees are already on edge with the rona situation, any vocal support and its open season for the independent scene. Hell he can't even punish owens for blasting ryker without backlash


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I haven't seen someone hate Trump as much as Batista does. LOL. I want to see if he has enough guts to call out the boss for supporting Trump.


Sadly no one that was in WWE or him has the guts to call out Vince for supporting Trump or that would be their career.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I was surprised they didn't have any tribute to George Floyd on RAW.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266597728655740928


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Sadly no one that was in WWE or him has the guts to call out Vince for supporting Trump or that would be their career.


Raises people eyebrow while putting thumbs up and pumping up my shoes. Dwayne, John and Dave can without reprisal. And if anyone comes out publicly that they were punished for political views that makes the company lible for a lawsuit. The worst that happens is they get fired


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Clique said:


> Here’s one of your brothers in the Air Force. At least he’s letting his voice be heard.
> Another point, the police & military can refuse to enforce unethical and violent tactics but they choose not to today.
> 
> "I am a Black man who happens to be the Chief Master Sergeant of the Air Force. I am George Floyd…I am Philando Castile, I am Michael Brown, I am Alton Sterling, I am Tamir Rice," Chief Master Sergeant of the Air Force Kaleth Wright says in a Twitter thread quickly going viral."My greatest fear, [is] not that I will be killed by a white police officer (believe me my heart starts racing like most other Black men in America when I see those blue lights behind me) but that I will wake up to a report that one of our Black Airmen has died at the hands of a white police officer."
> ...


Yea i dont really have to worry about being ordered to fire on citizens because they’re definitely not going to send in Air Force medics to stop the rioting. I’m talking more about being able to participate in protests.

Spent the entire day surrounded by bootlickers who said nothing about Floyd but continuously berated the protesters (considering them all to be looters) and even supported Trump. Shit made me sick to my stomach


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267672345235185664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267615598894297094

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267697029653958656


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

njcam said:


> View attachment 87081


We'll get to see how many have martyred themselves by contacting the virus at one of the protests in 2 weeks time I guess.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Stop trolling rona posters. We get it. You don't give a shit about the issue at hand. Just go to the Corona thread


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I was surprised they didn't have any tribute to George Floyd on RAW.



Well then they would have to do one for the black federal officer who was killed by these "peaceful protesters ".

Or did his life not matter? An hour from where I live they set a building on fire with a child inside then blocked the firetrucks from getting to him. Anyone defending this is sick in the head. Some of you have TDS to levels where you've lost your damn minds.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well then they would have to do one for the black federal officer who was killed by these "peaceful protesters ".
> 
> Or did his life not matter?


What an odd comment... Nobody here is alleging that the officer’s life didn't matter. 

What are you trying to achieve with your comment?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ObsoleteMule said:


> What an odd comment... Nobody here is alleging that the officer’s life didn't matter.
> 
> What are you trying to achieve with your comment?



Im alleging anyone defending these riots as just is just as sick in the head as the cop who killed George Floyd.

Also lol, this is the reason Trump always does so bad in "polling". No one wants to come out and admit they like him because look at the shit it stirs up. But when they go in the voting booth he will get his fair share. Hes gonna win again and everyone is gonna be dumbfounded again. I guarantee for every 5 of your friends that say they cant stand Trump, 2 of them like him and just dont wanna face ridicule.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I heard that they started the Explosions in Phili and it is getting bad over night.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im alleging anyone defending these riots as just is just as sick in the head as the cop who killed George Floyd.
> 
> Also lol, this is the reason Trump always does so bad in "polling". No one wants to come out and admit they like him because look at the shit it stirs up. But when they go in the voting booth he will get his fair share. Hes gonna win again and everyone is gonna be dumbfounded again. I guarantee for every 5 of your friends that say they cant stand Trump, 2 of them like him and just dont wanna face ridicule.


_Ignores you weird rant about Trump_

Seems like you want us to believe that your concern comes from a good place but it doesnt. Your ultimate goal was to detract from the bigger picture. The people arent rioting for shits and giggles... the people are fed up and are doing exactly what people from nearly every big movement in history have done. As we’ve seen from the history of this piece of shit country, change does not come from peaceful protests. Yes people will be hurt and that’s extremely unfortunate but when the people feel as though they have no other options this is what they do.

You don’t understand because it seems like you talk from the place of someone who has never really had to fight for anything in their life (and no im not interested in any sob stories you may have about not being born rich and having to work for what you have). Im talking about real fights... Fights that lead to the American Revolution, fights that lead to the Civil War, fights that took place during the civil rights and women’s rights movements.

I honestly don’t even understand how you thought you were on to something by comparing rightfully angry rioters to a murderous cop who killed a dude for absolutely no reason.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

njcam said:


> View attachment 87081


Well, the incubation period is 5-14 days, so it's unlikely many will be symptomatic yet. Give it a few days though, the US numbers are about to rocket. This is accelerating the 2nd wave.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ObsoleteMule said:


> _Ignores you weird rant about Trump_
> 
> Seems like you want us to believe that your concern comes from a good place but it doesnt. Your ultimate goal was to detract from the bigger picture. The people arent rioting for shits and giggles... the people are fed up and are doing exactly what people from nearly every big movement in history have done. As we’ve seen from the history of this piece of shit country, change does not come from peaceful protests. Yes people will be hurt and that’s extremely unfortunate but when the people feel as though they have no other options this is what they do.
> 
> ...



So killing innocent people is the response to..killing innocent people? 




What


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

greasykid1 said:


> Well, the incubation period is 5-14 days, so it's unlikely many will be symptomatic yet. Give it a few days though, the US numbers are about to rocket. This is accelerating the 2nd wave.


Still first wave. The numbers haven't stopped. But this is the wrong thread. There's a corona pandemic thread already.

@RainmakerV2 America was built on the blood of people dying for freedom. Its also more likely antifa fuckheads who murdered that guy.

There's a difference between protesters and rioters. Lumping people in to one group is exactly why there's a huge racial bias in America. Don't lump people fighting for justice with the cunts who are psychotic


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Still first wave. The numbers haven't stopped. But this is the wrong thread. There's a corona pandemic thread already.
> 
> @RainmakerV2 America was built on the blood of people dying for freedom. Its also more likely antifa fuckheads who murdered that guy.
> 
> There's a difference between protesters and rioters. Lumping people in to one group is exactly why there's a huge racial bias in America. Don't lump people fighting for justice with the cunts who are psychotic


I take your point, but I was responding to a post in this thread.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So killing innocent people is the response to..killing innocent people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you know its not that simple... killing people isnt the mission for like 99% of rioters so I’m not sure why youre choosing that point as the most compelling part of your argument.

Youre just saying shit and bringing ignorant and unwanted commentary into a topic that you had no concern about until it came time to try to discredit the entire movement.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267565561975681027Now famous actors are being arrested in LA.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Lol you know its not that simple... killing people isnt the mission for like 99% of rioters so I’m not sure why youre choosing that point as the most compelling part of your argument.
> 
> Youre just saying shit and bringing ignorant and unwanted commentary into a topic that you had no concern about until it came time to try to discredit the entire movement.



99 percent? Thats a bullshit number. You need to turn off CNN bad.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The only people out there " killing " are whites who are either responding to other whites looting and destroying property or just out there because they hate blacks.. This has been confirmed by several news sources. Consistently online white supremacist hate groups are being implicated in sending militant infiltrators.

I know antifa. They're not active in three protests. Antifa have a specific identity. Lack of identifiable whites are the white supremacist scum that want black people to be blamed.

It's almost like people obviously forget that in Amerikkka the KKK and dozens of other white supremacist groups are still active with millions of members.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Found these reading the comments on this fox news article 4 St. Louis police officers shot at George Floyd protests, still taking fire

Just in case anyone still didn't understand the way the American right think.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87079
> 
> 
> This guy remembers that being a fascist is CHOICE.
> ...


I didn’t say I wouldn’t protest. I am politically active and in regular contact with officials and activists. Doesn’t make me any less committed to the cause. Although I am planning to join the protests after last night. I will be damned if I see my country turned into a fucking police state. 
I am talking about what we do to actually resolve this once the initial anger has subsided and are we really going to actually solve the problem.

@Miss Sally We talk about implementing reforms but don’t do a good job of following through. We talk about it then don’t actually do it. People are no longer interested in this pattern.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

[/QUOTE]
How many of your children have been murdered by police?


BruiserKC said:


> I didn’t say I wouldn’t protest. I am politically active and in regular contact with officials and activists. Doesn’t make me any less committed to the cause. Although I am planning to join the protests after last night.


Even when we've disagreed, I've always respected you and I'm glad you're joining the cause. 

At this point given that this is starting to look more and more like a military coup or the beginnings of one, I'm not taking chances of leaving the house. Florida hasn't even had any major incidents and I'm hearing people in the community supporting the use of military. 

As a non white immigrant, the existential dread is starting to increase.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> View attachment 87090
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@BruiserKC Even when we've disagreed, I've always respected you and I'm glad you're joining the cause.

At this point given that this is starting to look more and more like a military coup or the beginnings of one, I'm not taking chances of leaving the house. Florida hasn't even had any major incidents and I'm hearing people in the community supporting the use of military.

As a non white immigrant, the existential dread is starting to increase.

@Alkomesh2 

Every site, news report, Twitter feed, article, story and even unrelated pages are filled with posts like these, but sure... "It's just a fringe minority"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Alkomesh2 said:


> View attachment 87090
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To act like only white people are taking part in deadly activities in this stuff is so mindblowingly dumb I cant believe you actually believe it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the video of what looks to be 6 black dudes almost stoning a white man to death for defending his store was fake huh. Oh, ok.


Are you talking about Machete White Guy? If so, he's not dead. In fact, he confessed the next day on Twitter that he went there looking for a fight and he started chasing people who weren't doing anything with a machete.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267154832005066757


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> Are you talking about Machete White Guy? If so, he's not dead. In fact, he confessed the next day on Twitter that he went there looking for a fight and he started chasing people who weren't doing anything with a machete.



Yeah, thats why I edited my post upon further research. I work for a living, so I may not be up to date on morons in the street. But for you to use the word ONLY white people when right down the road from me they set an apartment on fire with a child inside and then tried to stop the firetrucks from getting to it is nonsense. I know for a fucking fact they werent all nazi klansman who started that fire and blocked that roadway.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah, thats why I edited my post upon further research. I work for a living, so I may not be up to date on morons in the street. But for you to use the word ONLY white people when right down the road from me they set an apartment on fire with a child inside and then tried to stop the firetrucks from getting to it is nonsense. I know for a fucking fact they werent all nazi klansman who started that fire and blocked that roadway.


I said the _only people killing_. Do you have any evidence that the protestors have killed anyone? Official account is 2 people dead and none of them were killed by protestors.



> One person was killed in Detroit as hundreds of people gathered in the city's downtown area as part of the nationwide protests.
> 
> As WXYZ TV, an ABC News affiliate, reported, a Detroit Police Department spokesperson said, "A grey Dodge Durango pulled up and fired into the crowd, striking a 19-year-old man." The shooting did not involve police.


Firing into the crowd is not the act of the protestors. 



> In Oakland, Calif., a contract security officer for the Federal Protective Service was killed and another injured in a shooting at the Ronald V. Dellums Federal Building on Friday night, according to a statement from the FBI. The service is part of the Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> The officers were shot after a vehicle approached the building, and "an individual inside the vehicle began firing." Authorities have not linked the shooting with the protests, though the incident is under a joint investigation by the Oakland Police Department and local FBI office.


The second shooting was also not linked to the protests.

Maybe you should stop spreading misinformation. These are your words:



> So killing innocent people is the response to..killing innocent people?


It's pretty clear you have an agenda, and aren't even doing your research as you literally just admitted.

Maybe you should go back to work or do some research before spreading incendiary shit online.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> I said the _only people killing_. Do you have any evidence that the protestors have killed anyone? Official account is 2 people dead and none of them were killed by protestors.
> 
> Maybe you should stop spreading misinformation. These are your words:
> 
> ...


So if the firetrucks hadnt gotten through their blockade a little kid would have been burnt alive. A child is alive today in SPITE of what they did, not because of it. You have evidence that it was a bullet from a white guys gun that killed that black federal officer? Where? Show me. You think it wasnt connected at all to the protests? Now you're just either being naive or willingly stupid.

You call it having an agenda, I call it a little balance. The overwhelming majority here seem to have TDS to the point where its rotting their brains ability to function correctly.

And make no mistake about it, I dont care what color you are, black, white, yellow, purple, green, whatever. If youre out there destroying property and setting fires to occupied buildings, you need to be jailed immediately and given whatever the max sentence is.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So if the firetrucks hadnt gotten through their blockade a little kid would have been burnt alive. A child is alive today in SPITE of what they did, not because of it. You have evidence that it was a bullet from a white guys gun that killed that black federal officer? Where? Show me.


That's the *official *account. That *is *evidence. If you don't want to believe the official account, that's your problem and all it does is show an implicit bias towards believing the worst of black people and skepticism that it's a bad faith actor.

Where was your skepticism when you started posting about Machete White Guy? It's because you're not really a skeptic. You just suddenly became one now that your narrative is shattered.



> You call it having an agenda, I call it a little balance. The overwhelming majority here seem to have TDS to the point where its rotting their brains ability to function correctly.


Says: I want balance .. then starts whining about TDS.

Oh boy. You were doing so good when you admitted that you don't do any research and just talk out of your ass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What do black voters do in October? Trump's alternative seems more bent than a 3 dollar bill. 

Abstain?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Erik. said:


> What do black voters do in October? Trump's alternative seems more bent than a 3 dollar bill.
> 
> Abstain?


_sigh_ That is the problem isn't. It's almost the corporates _want_ either Trump, or Trump-lite and gave nobody any real choice. Black votes have been gerry mandered to mean less than white votes anyways. And blacks know that the electoral college system has been engineered to take away their power. 

This is why revolutions happen when you oppress minorities to this point.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> That's the *official *account. That *is *evidence. If you don't want to believe the official account, that's your problem and all it does is show an implicit bias towards believing the worst of black people and skepticism that it's a bad faith actor.
> 
> Where was your skepticism when you started posting about Machete White Guy? It's because you're not really a skeptic. You just suddenly became one now that your narrative is shattered.
> 
> ...




Theres no OFFICIAL account of anything. They dont know who did it. I just read an article from 8 hours ago that says "authorities feel they may have been connected to the protest, or emboldened " by it. See, thats the thing when you start burning down cities and the police give up, it emboldens actual murderers who just want to kill to, well, kill. This is why we have a police force. Thats why you dont burn down cities. 

And no, i dont WANT balance. I know people that deeply infected with TDS are lost causes. Theres a guy in this thread who literally said you have to vote for an 80 year old with dementia who touches little girls who just said some incredibly racist shit (which somehow all these celebrites on social media just ya know, glossed over I guess) or your city is gonna burn. People like that are way past saving.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres no OFFICIAL account of anything.


But you presented Machette White Guy's death at the hands of the potestors as fact without even thinking about being skeptical about it. Clearly don't have an agenda. Clearly have no clear and visible bias agianst a certain group of people.

And now you're backtracking about wanting balance too.

What are you going to post next. I'm dying to see.

---










Protests work.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> But you presented Machette White Guy's death at the hands of the potestors as fact without even thinking about being skeptical about it. Clearly don't have an agenda. Clearly have no clear and visible bias agianst a certain group of people.
> 
> And now you're backtracking about wanting balance too.
> 
> What are you going to post next. I'm dying to see.


I edited my post within like 30 seconds lol. I work 50 hours a week. I dont sit on Twitter all day keeping up with people who have nothing better to do than destroy their own town. I should have did the google search before making the post. Thats my bad. But if you're just gonna harp on that and ignore everything else Im saying, I dont see the point here.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I edited my post within like 30 seconds lol. I work 50 hours a week. I dont sit on Twitter all day keeping up with people who have nothing better to do than destroy their own town. I should have did the google search before making the post. Thats my bad. But if you're just gonna harp on that and ignore everything else Im saying, I dont see the point here.


I didn't ignore everything you said. I shattered your developing narrative, fake selective skepticism and exposed your biased perspective where you believe only what you want to believe and decide to be skeptical only when it shatters your perspective.

If you don't know what you're talking about and don't have the time to do research and develop a more informed perspective, then don't spread fake shit online.

Good day.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> I didn't ignore everything you said. I shattered your developing narrative, fake selective skepticism and exposed your biased perspective where you believe only what you want to believe and decide to be skeptical only when it shatters your perspective.
> 
> If you don't know what you're talking about and don't have the time to do research and develop a more informed perspective, then don't spread fake shit online.
> 
> Good day.



You didnt shatter anything lol. But Im glad you have a high opinion of yourself. Self confidence is good.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You didnt shatter anything lol. But Im glad you have a high opinion of yourself. Self confidence is good.


I know. You can't get through to people who are inherently biased. I didn't do it for you. I did it because it's irresponsible not to ... I already know that how people who spread and believe in fake news operate. You're not my target. You're not the one I'm here to convince.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267565561975681027Now famous actors are being arrested in LA.


I have no idea who that is lol.

But, I did see a post from CNN listing celebrities who are posting bail for protesters. Post was followed by inbreed, handicapped people. I mean that literally. The people condemning those celebrities were physically deformed, posts filled with typos, and claiming all sorts of stuff. Seems to be a trend.



Erik. said:


> What do black voters do in October? Trump's alternative seems more bent than a 3 dollar bill.
> 
> Abstain?


If we're allowed to vote, anything but Trump. A fucking rock would be safer. The national KKK leader would be safer. 


From yesterday on, there will no longer be "peaceful" protests. People "protesting" are now at War against the people who want to turn a blind eye to police corruption. I expect more deaths and arrests. Anyone saying "it was peaceful till the police showed up" is lying. There is no longer an intent to peacefully protest. and, there can't be. Police intervention should be met with force.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres no OFFICIAL account of anything. They dont know who did it. I just read an article from 8 hours ago that says "authorities feel they may have been connected to the protest, or emboldened " by it. See, thats the thing when you start burning down cities and the police give up, it emboldens actual murderers who just want to kill to, well, kill. This is why we have a police force. Thats why you dont burn down cities.
> 
> And no, i dont WANT balance. I know people that deeply infected with TDS are lost causes. Theres a guy in this thread who literally said you have to vote for an 80 year old with dementia who touches little girls who just said some incredibly racist shit (which somehow all these celebrites on social media just ya know, glossed over I guess) or your city is gonna burn. People like that are way past saving.


How would you go about change? You understand the vast majority just want what you and i have as white people right? 

Your American so you probably aren't taught about Australia. 100 years ago we had aboriginal kids kidnapped to be reeducated to a European way of thinking. Kids were scoured with scrubbing brushes for having dirty brown skin. Grown men whipped and beaten and the lucky ones were used as trackers to locate prison escapees. The women were raped to breed out that filthy colour. 

You know how we stopped that bullshit? Through protests. Through civil unrest. 109 years later we still have racist behavior. But 0 indigenous Australians ever have to go through what George did. Our cops are held accountable. 

Thats all the American people want. Not special treatment. Just what you enjoy being a white American. Trump will never understand what they are going through. His rich, and white and in his mind superior to those black people.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

All Elite Wanking said:


> From yesterday on, there will no longer be "peaceful" protests. People "protesting" are now at War against the people who want to turn a blind eye to police corruption. I expect more deaths and arrests. Anyone saying "it was peaceful till the police showed up" is lying. There is no longer an intent to peacefully protest. and, there can't be. Police intervention should be met with force.


I'm so glad to see your perspective evolve. People didn't get to this point without peacefully protesting and STILL being denied their rights and actively being oppressed. Every single protest over the last decade or more has been peaceful. Every demand was actually a request. It was all ignored. In fact, people who took a knee were also ridiculed and oppressed. It's almost like everything in this country is built around oppression of the weak. And of course that includes poor whites too. This is why inserting the class divide is important and the past civil rights leaders always spoke about the class and racial divide. 

I'm very worried about post trump tbh. The guy who's next doesn't want to shoot you in the heart, but in the leg ... Our futures are hijacked and we have nowhere to go.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> The only people out there " killing " are whites who are either responding to other whites looting and destroying property or just out there because they hate blacks.. This has been confirmed by several news sources. Consistently online white supremacist hate groups are being implicated in sending militant infiltrators.
> 
> I know antifa. They're not active in three protests. Antifa have a specific identity. Lack of identifiable whites are the white supremacist scum that want black people to be blamed.
> 
> ...


What exactly do you know about Antifa? What breadtube says? These goobers aren't always wearing masks and they use different tactics. They're pussies, not stupid.

Also why are we trusting the MSM again? So we pick and choose? They did before when they sucked Antifa's dick until Antifa got exposed and suddenly they stopped talking about it.

Antifa are violent, Antifa are full of mostly racist whites who don't give a shit about anyone but people who think like them. Antifa were the morons that turned several peaceful protests violent and smashed up stores. Now they've turned a new leaf and there's no way they can be operating in multiple protests? I call bullshit.

There are 100% white supremacist groups, agents and bad actors infiltrating and causing problems. We seen bad actors in Ferguson who caused issues, so yes there are people causing issues. Yet to act like antifa hasn't committed violence and wouldn't take these protests as a way to cause mayhem is disingenuous . Even more so when they've escalated small protests into brawls. Have videos of them hurling racist remarks, attacking everyone and looting. Let me guess, those weren't real Antifa. The MSM would tell us so! It couldn't be that Antifa will be considered a terrorist group could it? So now they need to protect their little masked brown shirts. No couldn't be that.

I'm sick of this fucking fascist ass group acting like the fascists they hate and getting a free pass. Because apparently acting as bad as the people you oppose makes you better. No, it doesn't, it makes you the same. They just believe their fascism is the right fascism. Kinda like how all these so called breadtubers hate capitlism yet are MSM sponsored, have YouTube backing and people pumping them full of money. The corporate sellouts are gonna save us from the corporations! The antifascist fascists will save us from fascism! Horray!

Maybe, just maybe... If these lily white privileged mongs didn't wear masks, start violence, spread videos of revolution with different tactics to cause issues, didn't threaten to hurt everyone and weren't exposed as being racists ne'er-do-wells. It wouldn't be so easy for white supremacists to infiltrate as them would it?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> I know. You can't get through to people who are inherently biased. I didn't do it for you. I did it because it's irresponsible not to ... I already know that how people who spread and believe in fake news operate. You're not my target. You're not the one I'm here to convince.



Everyone has inherent biases bud. The last of that post seemed like it came from a movie trailer though, so that was pretty cool.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> How would you go about change? You understand the vast majority just want what you and i have as white people right?
> 
> Your American so you probably aren't taught about Australia. 100 years ago we had aboriginal kids kidnapped to be reeducated to a European way of thinking. Kids were scoured with scrubbing brushes for having dirty brown skin. Grown men whipped and beaten and the lucky ones were used as trackers to locate prison escapees. The women were raped to breed out that filthy colour.
> 
> ...



Change what? Theres no better country for a person of color to live in than America. Indian and Asian Americans make vastly more money and are way happier than their native born counterparts. In a perfect world, every cop would be competant and nothing like George Floyd would ever happen. But the world isnt perfect and most cops are not smart people because smart people usually choose much better fields that make much better money. The cop has been arrested and charged with murder. I dont think the question is what else I think needs to happen, its what someone like you thinks needs to happen.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

The United States are composed of a lot of different races , race problems are bound to happen ,i hope the cop behind this , get a well deserved punishement ,no need for rioting and breaking stuff , it serves no purpose but i noticed that a lot of young american are communists or at least socialists based from the stuff they wrote at the stores they broke or at the walls ,i have seen eveything in 2020.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Push_Miz said:


> The United States are composed of a lot of different races , race problems are bound to happen ,i hope the cop behind this , get a well deserved punishement ,no need for rioting and breaking stuff , it serves no purpose but i noticed that a lot of young american are communists or at least socialists based from the stuff they wrote at the stores they broke or at the walls ,i have seen eveything in 2020.


Riots are the language of the unheard.

Womens suffrage was a riot. The Boston tea party was a riot. Stonewall was a riot.

Without riots, we wouldn't have civil rights, gay rights or women's suffrage, the abolishment of slavery ...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Riots are the language of the unheard.
> 
> Womens suffrage was a riot. The Boston tea party was a riot. Stonewall was a riot.
> 
> Without riots, we wouldn't have civil rights, gay rights or women's suffrage, the abolishment of slavery ...



The Boston Tea Party wasnt a riot lmao. Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Riots are the language of the unheard.
> 
> Womens suffrage was a riot. The Boston tea party was a riot. Stonewall was a riot.
> 
> Without riots, we wouldn't have civil rights, gay rights or women's suffrage, the abolishment of slavery ...


Women's suffrage wasn't a riot. Also it was pushed because black men could vote and white women didn't want black men to have a more important part than they did. Also one of the key backers for getting women's right to vote was so they'd vote more conservatively.

Boston Tea Party wasn't a riot, they dumped the tea in the harbor, they didn't take it home a drink it. 

Also there was several race riots, riots between the poor during the great depression. Not all riots are good.

For the most part the people are protesting for change, they're frustrated. The people using the riots to steal and sell TVs and destroy stuff aren't helping the cause. What we have is several bad actors using these protests as a way to benefit themselves.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> But 0 indigenous Australians ever have to go through what George did. Our cops are held accountable.


Don't want to side track things, but worth noting that this isn't true.

Happens all the time in Australia, just gets less media attention and less protesting because African Americans are roughly 14% of the US population and Indigenous Australians are only 3% of the Australian population. Both make up 30% of their respective countries prison populations though. 

Indigenous Australians get murdered by police all the time, see David Dungay for example, and no cop has ever been convicted as a result.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Change what? Theres no better country for a person of color to live in than America. Indian and Asian Americans make vastly more money and are way happier than their native born counterparts. In a perfect world, every cop would be competant and nothing like George Floyd would ever happen. But the world isnt perfect and most cops are not smart people because smart people usually choose much better fields that make much better money. The cop has been arrested and charged with murder. I dont think the question is what else I think needs to happen, its what someone like you thinks needs to happen.


Thats defeatist man. The status quo sucks. It may be as you say. But the cops target them people. That ain't right. What do I think should happen?

1. An ethics probe, weed out the people in the various police departments that are prone to racial bias and remove them from power. If they have infractions deemed criminal they get a cell.
2. Make it harder to impossible for potential unsavory types to become cops.

Repeat the process in every other branch of power. It was easy for white people to enforce segregation. Why does it have to be so hard for every polly to get together in Congress and segregate the racist trash and to use trumps words clean the swamp?

@Alkomesh2 seriously? God damn it I hate cops. Maybe we need another fucking revolution ourselves


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Indigenous Australians get murdered by police all the time, see David Dungay for example, and no cop has ever been convicted as a result.


Wherever the brits went, they took their authoritarian and imperialist mindset with them - including racially charged biases. They did the same kind of executions in Pakistan and India before we threw them the fuck out after a revolution as well. Cop brutality is very much a vestige of british imperialism. 

Boston Tea Party was also a response to british policing violence against colonists.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Women's suffrage wasn't a riot. Also it was pushed because black men could vote and white women didn't want black men to have a more important part than they did. Also one of the key backers for getting women's right to vote was so they'd vote more conservatively.
> 
> Boston Tea Party wasn't a riot, they dumped the tea in the harbor, they didn't take it home a drink it.
> 
> ...


A riot was absolutely instrumental in women's suffrage. The procession in 1913 is pretty much taught in schools in most Western civilised countries and that was about as much of a riot as defined. 

Also, whilst no they didn't drink the tea. They looted, ransacked and caused property damage of more than $1,000.000 (in todays money).


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Wherever the brits went, they took their authoritarian and imperialist mindset with them - especially racially charged biases. They did the same kind of executions in Pakistan and India before we threw them the fuck out after a revolution as well. Cop brutality is a vestige of british imperialism.
> 
> Boston Tea Party was also a response to british policing violence against colonists.


Heavy handed Policing, unfair/stupid laws and population manipulation are all part of the process. 

The Elite haven't changed their tactics much, well after several revolutions they've changed a few but the Policing angle they didn't.

The constitution was setup to protect people from police states, we're one now. It was never supposed to be this way.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


> A riot was absolutely instrumental in women's suffrage. The procession in 1913 is pretty much taught in schools in most Western civilised countries and that was about as much of a riot as defined.
> 
> Also, whilst no they didn't drink the tea. They looted, ransacked and caused property damage of more than $1,000.000 (in todays money).


I wouldn't call the parade a riot. A disruptive group of people sure, maybe it can be loosely considered a riot.

I also wouldn't call the tea party a riot and more organized vandalism as it was concentrated to a specific area.

But we can split the difference and agree to disagree on that. I do not like your take on riots in general being a good thing. If that wasn't your intent then I apologize.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> I wouldn't call the parade a riot. A disruptive group of people sure, maybe it can be loosely considered a riot.
> 
> I also wouldn't call the tea party a riot and more organized vandalism as it was concentrated to a specific area.
> 
> But we can split the difference and agree to disagree on that. I do not like your take on riots in general being a good thing. If that wasn't your intent then I apologize.


I didn't intend for the term riot to come across as a good thing, apologies.

Just that change DOES come from them. Not all of them, no.

And if it does change things, history will look back on it as a revolution perhaps and not a riot - it's funny how history writers have a way of altering history like that.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

I just love how all these idiots are pulling out their shiny racism cards.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/GMi0U6D


Thread. It is a military coup. Anyone who thinks otherwise is tacitly supportive and approving of the fact that America is under occupation by its own government.

Curfew is just another word for Martial Law. Pakistan had martial law / curfew during the Zia regime and this is no different.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The entire world was behind justice for George Floyd until the protests turned to riots. That’s the truth. Now that everything ends in violence and destruction, you’re getting resistance. And that’s all that anyone is going to remember about this “movement” because that’s what it’s come to. 

Everyone wanted those cops arrested and charged but it seems everyone has forgotten the process. It’s like people expected them to bust in his front door and shoot him dead on the spot. That’s not how it works, yes that’s what he deserves, but there has to be a trial and conviction. 

You can blame whites, you can blame trump, you can spew racist at whoever disagrees with you, but at the end of the day destruction and violence will not get justice for Floyd. Those that had intentions of speaking up and speaking out for this have kept quiet now because instead of protesting for him, they’re now angry because their business burned down or was broken into and looted. There are curfews being enforced by police because of the crimes being committed, not because “black people want equality”. 

We just got one foot out the door with things somewhat moving forward with reopening after the virus but now we’re back to curfews and things closing early because nobody knows how to act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DismalEnchantedAngelwingmussel-mobile.mp4


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Lol you know its not that simple... killing people isnt the mission for like 99% of rioters so I’m not sure why youre choosing that point as the most compelling part of your argument.
> 
> Youre just saying shit and bringing ignorant and unwanted commentary into a topic that you had no concern about until it came time to try to discredit the entire movement.


1% of 10,000 hypothetical rioters still 100 people who is not against killing people. Is 100 people going out with the intention to killing people not an issue? Also mob mentality is real. We see videos of looting and cars getting flipped. Did all of the people doing those went out with the intention of doing those things? I doubt so, but shit still happened.

If you are sympathetic to the rioters, you are no different from the people sympathetic to the police that is using excessive force to project their authority to restore order. Means to an end. Now what is the end of the rioters? End racism? From people being indoctrinated that black people cannot be racist? Get real, they want to reduce the power of white people in America for whatever is their own agenda. If I am being kind, it is to save more black lives. If I am being cynical, they want to be just as abusive as those with power.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Reaper said:


> http://imgur.com/a/GMi0U6D
> 
> 
> Thread. It is a military coup. Anyone who thinks otherwise is tacitly supportive and approving of the fact that America is under occupation by its own government.
> ...



Take everything the United States has said about Russia and China over the last 60 years and just throw it in the trash.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Just as I predicted yesterday. The tactics I saw on display are the same they use against all protestors around the world. This is typical euro-fascist crackdown backed by all capitalist G20 nations.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> The entire world was behind justice for George Floyd until the protests turned to riots. That’s the truth. Now that everything ends in violence and destruction, you’re getting resistance. And that’s all that anyone is going to remember about this “movement” because that’s what it’s come to.


That is the truth. Keep going.........people are still against George Floyd and only 1 man has been charged with 3rd degree murder. No one wants small business destroyed. Everyone wanted justice. Justice would be holding the government accountable for allowing 4 cops to team up and murder someone. So.....



quote said:


> Everyone wanted those cops arrested and charged but it seems everyone has forgotten the process. It’s like people expected them to bust in his front door and shoot him dead on the spot. That’s not how it works, yes that’s what he deserves, but there has to be a trial and conviction.


Everyone remembers the process. The process is flawed. Again and again, every time. He didn't deserve to get shot in the head. He deserved to be tried like a murderer. This is on repeat every few days in the states. A cop overreacts and does something a civilian would be held accountable for. Cops should be held to an even higher standard than civilians. If I murder someone, I got to jail. If a cop murders someone, they should be punished harder because they're the trained professional who is in power. They're the person who sword an oath to be the best they can. They are not being the best they can. 



quote said:


> You can blame whites, you can blame trump, you can spew racist at whoever disagrees with you, but at the end of the day destruction and violence will not get justice for Floyd. Those that had intentions of speaking up and speaking out for this have kept quiet now because instead of protesting for him, they’re now angry because their business burned down or was broken into and looted. There are curfews being enforced by police because of the crimes being committed, not because “black people want equality”.


At this point. People don't want justice. They want revenge. People did protest police brutality for years. Then, a black man was still murdered on TV and the cycle starts again. There are curfews being enforced because people refuse to let an unpoliced government keep them in fear. You're right; it's beyond racism now. That's definitely the core cause, but it's about power. Police have power. Hopefully, the rioters will organize and get leadership and power and stop those with power who abuse it.



quote said:


> We just got one foot out the door with things somewhat moving forward with reopening after the virus but now we’re back to curfews and things closing early because nobody knows how to act.


Things opening back up won't stop police brutality. The idea we can dismiss protests and riots from all over our country as terrorist is juvenile. Half of the US didn't become terrorist overnight. Unless you acknowledge that the government is abusing their power, that there is corruption and abuse in our police system and needs fixed, that we can't keep running the same race every few days, until you admit that your perception of "the government is always right" we can't reopen America. America is closed. The light bulbs are broken. Screwing them in harder won't change anything. Replace the God damn bulbs.


I'll do you a solid, though. There needs to be vast police reform. VAST. The entire institution needs ripped down and rebuilt. This means more tax dollars need to go to police training, but also a system of checks and balances. Police need to be held accountable, overly accountable, for their actions. If you choose to be a cop, you choose to be better than a citizen. Mistreating a citizen is not better than them.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Being anti-racist is now being an extremist.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267679742913851393
extremely surreal


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

So, here's a question that I have, and I want people to read it with an open mind.

What exactly are the protesters asking for here?

And I am being serious because I honestly don't think they know what they want.

All across the web, one of the most popular examples that supporters of the protests are using is Trayvon Martin's death. What exactly does George Zimmerman need to be held accountable for in that case? Why should we have made an example of him at the time? Because he shot someone who was bashing his head into a sidewalk? Because he was defending himself against someone who was physically assaulting him? A lot of the time I see things go back to "because Zimmerman was racially profiling him", and to that I say...okay? Martin still jumped him and assaulted him.

Michael Brown's death is another one. And this one doesn't even need an explanation. The man charged at the officer AFTER he had tried grabbing his gun earlier. And this was all AFTER he committed a crime.

Hell, the most popular example I am seeing be brought up in comparison to what happened to Floyd is Eric Garner's death. And in Eric Garner's case, he had already been arrested more than 30 times for various crimes through out his life. And just like the other two, he was committing a crime. And after he refused to listen to the officers, he escalated the situation that he put himself in (whether anyone wants to admit it or not) and it resulted in his death.

In all of these cases, none of these men deserved their fate. But people are using these as examples of "innocent black men killed by police". None of them were innocent. None of them were free of fault for what lead up to their demise. People want change, but they don't seem to understand what caused these situations in the first place.

Now all of a sudden, Amy Cooper happened. The shooting of the jogger happened. The shooting of the girl in her apartment happened. And George Floyd happened. All of a sudden, we are getting these situations where the african american victims are clearly not at fault, did not escalate any situation (you could ARGUE the jogger did, but I call absolute bullshit on that), and, in Floyd's case, it's become apparent (assuming the autopsy results are accurate) that what happened to him was straight up murder.

This greatly concerns me, because in the end, I have a feeling that people in general who support these current protests (and they absolutely should) will look back on the past incidents as being basically the same but only now, something is finally being done about it. That simply is not the case. I'm sure there were other incidents out there that absolutely are similar to what happened here, some might have even been filmed and didn't become as widespread and popular. But it concerns me that we are still looking at incidents like Martin's death, and the only thing people are choosing to get out of it or acknowledge is "Martin was a poor, innocent child who was a victim of racism", rather than "both Martin and George were in the wrong". Sometimes, you have to take lessons from both sides of the equation and learn from them. Sometimes, you have to acknowledge the faults of the ones you are believing were wronged in the end. Because whether we like it or not, how we react to any potential situation can either diffuse it, or it will escalate it. We can be angry about Eric Garner's death, but we need to also ask the question of "could he had prevented it from happening in the first place" and the answer is yes, without a doubt.

So going back to my original question, what do the protesters want exactly? They want police to be held accountable? Okay? Police accountability would not have changed what happened to Martin's killer. It would not have changed what happened to Brown's killer. It would not have changed what happened to Garner's killer. If things want to change, we need to start understanding that the police cannot be the only ones held accountable in those cases. That doesn't mean death is suddenly the desired result. But what it does mean is that if we want to avoid it, we need people to understand why these situations ultimately resulted in death. And if you choose to just look at them and say "it's because of racism"...

...then I'm sorry, but you are wrong.

And just an FYI, I want these to stop. But first, we need to know how to make them stop.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267678613509373962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267846089459273734

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267223268307505155


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

AlternateDemise said:


> So, here's a question that I have, and I want people to read it with an open mind.
> 
> What exactly are the protesters asking for here?
> 
> ...


You comply with the police. It's as simple as that. 

The amount of smack talking and arrogance by victims of police brutality is hardly mentioned. Lets make it fair here. I was taught to respect people in authority. 

But then it's a viscious cycle, not every incident is the same, not every cop is blameless. 

Not complying with the police does not deserve a death sentence however.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Rozzop said:


> You comply with the police. It's as simple as that.
> 
> The amount of smack talking and arrogance by victims of police brutality is hardly mentioned. Lets make it fair here. I was taught to respect people in authority.
> 
> ...


But that's the problem. In the end, we go back to "not complying with the police does not deserve a death sentence". No, but it's going to lead to one. 

I don't want to see people mistake what happened to people like Martin as a case of him being an innocent victim of police violence. That's simply not the case.

I guess my biggest issue is, if the Black Lives Matter movement wants to put an end to innocent black people being murdered, then use examples of innocent black men being murdered. Don't keep showing me photos of Martin. Don't show me Mike Brown. Don't show me Eric Garner. You don't need to inflate your examples. One should be more than enough to make the message very loud and clear. And we already know that racism is still very real in this country, and what happened to Floyd doesn't confirm that because it was already a well known fact. This is why people take issue with the movement, because there are flaws to their logic. And then people start to make the argument that "peaceful protesting didn't work, so what did you expect" when referring to the looting and violence and riots. No, it isn't that your protests didn't work. It's that you refused to understand why what happened to those people happened.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

AlternateDemise said:


> But that's the problem. In the end, we go back to "not complying with the police does not deserve a death sentence". No, but it's going to lead to one.
> 
> I don't want to see people mistake what happened to people like Martin as a case of him being an innocent victim of police violence. That's simply not the case.
> 
> I guess my biggest issue is, if the Black Lives Matter movement wants to put an end to innocent black people being murdered, then use examples of innocent black men being murdered. Don't keep showing me photos of Martin. Don't show me Mike Brown. Don't show me Eric Garner. You don't need to inflate your examples. One should be more than enough to make the message very loud and clear. And we already know that racism is still very real in this country, and what happened to Floyd doesn't confirm that because it was already a well known fact. This is why people take issue with the movement, because there are flaws to their logic. And then people start to make the argument that "peaceful protesting didn't work, so what did you expect" when referring to the looting and violence and riots. No, it isn't that your protests didn't work. It's that you refused to understand why what happened to those people happened.


I agree. 

Emotion and anger seem to over-ride everything. 

There was a story about a black man here who was arrested at a gas station in a case of mistaken identity. He was complying with the police but obviously frustated at being accused of something he didnt do. I bet he felt anger. He would be entilted to be non-compliant in that situation initially. What would happen if that happened in the US? The police would have been more heavy handed with him for sure.

Thats my issue with it all. There must be a better way to arrest and get somebody into custody, compying or non-complying, that doesn't in no way result in a death.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, my. You’re new to America. (A Thread) 



http://imgur.com/a/J4HSa7q


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> But that's the problem. In the end, we go back to "not complying with the police does not deserve a death sentence". No, but it's going to lead to one.
> 
> I don't want to see people mistake what happened to people like Martin as a case of him being an innocent victim of police violence. That's simply not the case.
> 
> I guess my biggest issue is, if the Black Lives Matter movement wants to put an end to innocent black people being murdered, then use examples of innocent black men being murdered. Don't keep showing me photos of Martin. Don't show me Mike Brown. Don't show me Eric Garner. You don't need to inflate your examples. One should be more than enough to make the message very loud and clear. And we already know that racism is still very real in this country, and what happened to Floyd doesn't confirm that because it was already a well known fact. This is why people take issue with the movement, because there are flaws to their logic. And then people start to make the argument that "peaceful protesting didn't work, so what did you expect" when referring to the looting and violence and riots. No, it isn't that your protests didn't work. It's that you refused to understand why what happened to those people happened.


You keep going on about Trayvon Martin. He was being followed by what, for all he knew was a potential pedo rapist. I would teach any of my young family members to do the same if they're being followed at night by a strange older man. Fortunately for them, they're white and don't live in a trigger happy country so they'll be fine.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

skypod said:


> You keep going on about Trayvon Martin. He was being followed by what, for all he knew was a potential pedo rapist. I would teach any of my young family members to do the same if they're being followed at night by a strange older man. Fortunately for them, they're white and don't live in a trigger happy country so they'll be fine.


He doesnt care about the victims... he just wants to detract from the movement any way possible. Pathetic really


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

“A video viewed more than 21 million times on Twitter shows police in Charleston, South Carolina, breaking a line to arrest a single, kneeling protester during his passionate plea telling law enforcement that he is not the "enemy.” Moments before the arrest, the protester was heard saying: “Black, white, cop, we’re all the same. We’re living in fear. We’ve got to stop living in fear … I’m here for you. I’m here with you.”

*Viral video shows Charleston police arresting kneeling protester: 'I am not your enemy'*








Viral video shows Charleston police arresting kneeling protester: 'I am not your enemy'


A video viewed more than 21 million times on Twitter shows police in Charleston, S.C., breaking a line to arrest a single, kneeling protester during his passionate plea telling law enforcement that he is not the "enemy.”




thehill.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267892877935476736


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

skypod said:


> You keep going on about Trayvon Martin. He was being followed by what, for all he knew was a potential pedo rapist. I would teach any of my young family members to do the same if they're being followed at night by a strange older man. Fortunately for them, they're white and don't live in a trigger happy country so they'll be fine.


And yet he turned around, went back and assaulted him AFTER Zimmerman had already stopped following him. So that argument has no merit here. This is exactly what I'm talking about. If you're going to ignore obvious facts and try to not only excuse Martin's behavior, but even say you would encourage it, you are not solving the problem. You are only adding to it. 

And please explain to me how someone is trigger happy for shooting a person who is beating them within an inch of their life.



ObsoleteMule said:


> He doesnt care about the victims... he just wants to detract from the movement any way possible. Pathetic really


Don't give me that obvious bullshit. I've already stated that Black Lives Matter and their protests should absolutely be supported. My main point was that they need to better understand what exactly it is they are asking for and how it can be achieved. Constantly pointing back to people like Martin will never get them anywhere, because no matter what, George Zimmerman would have always came out not guilty in the end. They point to it acting like it is an example of racism and police not being held accountable, rather than just accepting what happened and realizing that Martin escalated the situation when he didn't need to. If they keep going back to those kinds of examples, they are just going to run in circles and they are going to do no favors for the future generation of blacks currently growing up seeing all of the things that are going on. I'm not detracting from anything. I'm pointing out their flaws. If you want something to work, you need to make sure there isn't anything wrong with it to begin with. And while their intentions are good, there are a lot of flaws in the Black Lives Matter approach and they need to be addressed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's my deal: 

We've been shamed and scared into staying inside and shutting everything down for almost 3 months now. We've been told that spread of Corona needs to stop, it could be deadly, and social distancing needs to be adhered to. If we don't, people could die, the virus will spread, and you are a selfish asshole. 

People that lost their jobs and their livelihoods because of all this were called fools for protesting and were said to be doing more harm than good. This all while the talking heads of the news media's positions were never in danger and continued to run during the shutdown. 

The news media pushed this narrative. 

Now, all of a sudden, protests and riots (I don't conflate the two) ranging from 100s to 1000s of people that do anything but practice social distancing, and this is being encouraged by the news media. 

OK then, one of two things are going to happen: 

1) There will be a sharp spike in COVID-19 cases and deaths as these protests and riots will spread the virus again. If the virus is as contagious, rampant, and deadly as it was made out to be, then this absolutely should happen. And if so, then the media should be held responsible for encouraging people to endanger themselves and keep the virus spreading. 

OR

2) There will not be any significant rise in COVID-19 cases and deaths, and the media will have egg on their collective faces as the virus is apparently not as deadly as they led us to believe. The Rona Hoaxers will have all the ammunition they need to call them out and call them wrong, and any justification for continuing the shutdown will basically be gone. And then the news media should get blamed for fear-mongering and encouraging a shutdown for a virus that wasn't as bad as they said it was. 

Basically, I hate the news media. The 24/7 News Cycle is one of the worst things that ever happened to this nation, and I want them to be held accountable for their horribleness.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> And yet he turned around, went back and assaulted him AFTER Zimmerman had already stopped following him. So that argument has no merit here. This is exactly what I'm talking about. If you're going to ignore obvious facts and try to not only excuse Martin's behavior, but even say you would encourage it, you are not solving the problem. You are only adding to it.
> 
> And please explain to me how someone is trigger happy for shooting a person who is beating them within an inch of their life.
> 
> ...


Lol youre literally grasping at straws to discredit the BLM movement. At its core these protests/riots are because of the Floyd situation. You‘re using a the few people who have considered Trayvon to be a martyr for the cause to discredit the entire movement.

It makes no sense


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Grand Rapids PD shooting a nonviolent individual point blank in the face with a year gas canister. Just serving and protecting I'm sure.


http://imgur.com/a/lHs4esy


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Amerikkka needs to be torn down and started again.
A country created on white supremacy will never be for those who aren't white.

#BlackLivesMatter
#400Years


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Lol youre literally grasping at straws to discredit the BLM movement. At its core these protests/riots are because of the Floyd situation. You‘re using a the few people who have considered Trayvon to be a martyr for the cause to discredit the entire movement.
> 
> It makes no sense


Black Lives Matter started BECAUSE of Martin, so no I'm not. This is not grasping at straws. This is pointing out a fundamental problem with what the BLM movement stands for. If you're going to protest over something, and claim that it is because of innocent blacks being killed, and then constantly point out a situation where that wasn't the case, you are killing your own argument and invalidating your purpose. What part of that doesn't make sense? African American's are going to grow up seeing all of this and thinking to themselves that all of these incidents happened because of their skin color. If George Floyd was the one and only thing they were talking about, it'd be a different story, but that hasn't been the case. I support Black Lives Matters, and it is for that reason that I am pointing out what is wrong with part of their message. If you care about something, you need to acknowledge its faults. 

If you can't make sense of that, then you are beyond help. It's really not that difficult to understand.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Black Lives Matter started BECAUSE of Martin, so no I'm not. This is not grasping at straws. This is pointing out a fundamental problem with what the BLM movement stands for. If you're going to protest over something, and claim that it is because of innocent blacks being killed, and then constantly point out a situation where that wasn't the case, you are killing your own argument and invalidating your purpose. What part of that doesn't make sense? African American's are going to grow up seeing all of this and thinking to themselves that all of these incidents happened because of their skin color. If George Floyd was the one and only thing they were talking about, it'd be a different story, but that hasn't been the case. I support Black Lives Matters, and it is for that reason that I am pointing out what is wrong with part of their message. If you care about something, you need to acknowledge its faults.
> 
> If you can't make sense of that, then you are beyond help. It's really not that difficult to understand.


This will be the last time, I reply to anything you say. You try to take certain aspects of a group that stands for a good cause and try to use that aspect to discredit the entire movement. Its bullshit.

BLM isnt some huge hive mind but they have a common gripe; black lives are often taken with little regard for humanity.

Let’s say youre right about this Trayvon Martin complaint... what exactly does that have to do with issue at hand today other than discrediting the movement? Your being nit-picky to throw dirt towards a movement who simply just want cops to stop killing black people for no reason.

Why is this the battle you choose to fight?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Reaper said:


> The corporate media is loving this btw. They're not openly decrying a dictator taking over this country.
> 
> Just think about that for a second.
> 
> ANY other country that would deploy the military on its own people would be called a Dictatorship by the same media that's refusing to call Trump one. It's because like we've been saying all along. The media is literally the fascist state because the major corporations want fascism. Capitalism = Fascism.


lmfao the media calls him a dictator all the time. what shit are you watching?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

ObsoleteMule said:


> This will be the last time, I reply to anything you say. You try to take certain aspects of a group that stands for a good cause and try to use that aspect to discredit the entire movement. Its bullshit.
> 
> BLM isnt some huge hive mind but they have a common gripe; black lives are often taken with little regard for humanity.
> 
> ...


It's for this exact reason right here. Because they want black people to stop being killed for no reason. And this is the first time a major incident like this occurred where you can actually argue that a truly innocent black man was killed for no reason. You know what that tells me? That even they don't understand why these things happen, and that their entire purpose before all of this was predicated on a false narrative, even though there were actual examples out there but they chose not to acknowledge them. And once again, that is a fundamental problem with their movement. And they are never going to get anywhere with it if they choose to attend to the problem this way by framing things to fit their "narrative". This movement has been going on for SEVEN YEARS. And only now has an incident occurred that actually fits the description of what it is they are fighting for.

This is the last time you're going to reply to me. And you have not only not answered my question, you haven't even acknowledged it and have focused instead on "I'm trying to discredit the movement". If you can't even tell me how Black Lives Matter can realistically achieve the things they are asking for, then you are discrediting the movement too.

And there's nothing to debate about in regards to Martin. I AM right about my complaint regarding using him as an example. If you want to point out innocent blacks being killed for no reason, then you can't use Martin as an example of that. That is as open and shut as it gets. There's no ifs and or buts about it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@AlternateDemise this is what we want. Listen to your white brother 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267564036213727232


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Clique said:


> @AlternateDemise this is what we want. Listen to your white brother
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267564036213727232


...did you really just assume my color based on what I was just saying?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't want to talk politics because this whole thing has already gone way too far, but given the current world situation, the United States are in big trouble in the next 10 to 15 days.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> ...did you really just assume my color based on what I was just saying?


Did you assume that’s what I was doing when I said white brother?

see your problem is you don’t listen


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267227922110308354


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267922983596802062


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Clique said:


> Did you assume that’s what I was doing when I said white brother?
> 
> see your problem is you don’t listen


There's a difference between listening, and misreading. I'm guilty of the later. I'm glad you didn't assume.

Either way, there is no issue with my approach. My original point still stands. 

And FYI, I'm still waiting for someone to explain to me how Zimmerman was trigger happy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267901154601701376
*Audio from #NYPD scanner reveals officers advising other officers to shoot and run over protestors. (🎥 @tmz_tv)*



__ https://www.facebook.com/115853638443642/posts/3730109970351306


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Grand Rapids PD shooting a nonviolent individual point blank in the face with a year gas canister. Just serving and protecting I'm sure.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/lHs4esy


Was that a white guy getting maced in the face by a white cop and then shot in the face with a gas canister by a black cop? It's nice to see that abusing the public with your power is an inclusive event! 




Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267227922110308354


Nice quote and all but Marvel is owned by Disney and Disney pretty much hates everyone and is a giant corporate monster, like they're the monsanto of Entertainment. Corporations are trying to shill and "stand" with people to fleece money. 

There's so many bad faith actors right now. Amy Schumer was invited to some podcast to talk about black issues.. like really.. Amy Schumer? Who went on with "My fellow white people" scripted nonsense. Amy Schumer has no business talking about black issues and nor does she have the right to pull "my fellow white people" card since she cries anti-semitism whenever she is critiqued. Guess what though? Amy has a Docu series coming out so she needed her name out there so she could shill it. 

Fuck Celebs and their need to inflate their ego and fuck Corporations and their need to use this as a way to fleece money.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> And yet he turned around, went back and assaulted him AFTER Zimmerman had already stopped following him. So that argument has no merit here. This is exactly what I'm talking about. If you're going to ignore obvious facts and try to not only excuse Martin's behavior, but even say you would encourage it, you are not solving the problem. You are only adding to it.
> 
> And please explain to me how someone is trigger happy for shooting a person who is beating them within an inch of their life.



So Trayvon Martin was in that neighborhood specifically to look for middle aged men to attack? Or maybe its just possible that Stand Your Ground doesn't apply to black men. The fact that Martin then "went back to assault him" is debatable, he's not alive to tell his tale. The girl he was on the phone with didn't mention anything about Martin following Zimmerman. But we have CONFIRMED audio of Zimmerman following Martin. Considering what Zimmerman turned out to be (a sack of shit, selling the gun used to end a boys life, suing the family), if only he had been the one to leave this encounter without his life. We weren't so lucky. 

"inch of their life" is dramatic. He got beat up. He didn't think twice about shooting a Black teenager.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267914632573775873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267947747761668098


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267922983596802062


They do not fuck about them French. I was in France years ago when the petrol prices protests happened. They blocked every port, motorway, road etc and a few days later the government backed down and actualyl reduced the price


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267916450343391233
"But we're on your side!"
I'm pretty sure they don't care, mr. fratcuck. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267848581479895047
Cuomo continues to surprise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267852145996505097
The silent majority doesn't seem to like what's been happening for the past week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267826187146915844
Both candidates are weaklings.









Latin Kings Join Chicago PD to Protect Streets During Riots, Looters FLEE After Gang Shoots 3


Exclusive video shows the gang asking rioters to leave. Some ran, the rest were shot due to trespassing, the Latin Kings told Your Content.




www.yc.news







> *GANGS* have joined forces with Chicago authorities to push rioters out — offering to ‘take the heat for the beat’ if things take a turn for the worse, *Your Content has learned.*
> 
> It’s confirmed that the gang shot at several trespassers, striking at-least three.
> 
> ...


Anyone else been watching this Latin Kings stuff play out? Wild shit.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

skypod said:


> So Trayvon Martin was in that neighborhood specifically to look for middle aged men to attack? Or maybe its just possible that Stand Your Ground doesn't apply to black men. The fact that Martin then "went back to assault him" is debatable, he's not alive to tell his tale. The girl he was on the phone with didn't mention anything about Martin following Zimmerman. But we have CONFIRMED audio of Zimmerman following Martin.


We also have confirmed audio of Zimmerman stopping after being told it was no longer necessary. So either Zimmerman disobeyed orders and continued doing so (which I highly doubt), or Martin (who had a history of being a bully and violent, which was also confirmed) went back and assaulted him. You tell me which is more plausible.



skypod said:


> Considering what Zimmerman turned out to be (a sack of shit, selling the gun used to end a boys life, suing the family), if only he had been the one to leave this encounter without his life. We weren't so lucky.


So now you're wishing that he were dead instead? How about you wish that NEITHER of them were dead? And not to mention, I find it extremely laughable that you are criticizing Zimmerman but are pretending Martin was some kind of saint. He was also a sack of shit (but also, a young man who could improve with age and maturity, so I have to point that out).



skypod said:


> "inch of their life" is dramatic. He got beat up. He didn't think twice about shooting a Black teenager.


His head was being smashed into the sidewalk. He was being beaten within an inch of his life. Of course he didn't think twice about shooting Trayvon. Trayvon was on top of him beating the ever lasting shit out of him. He had no choice.

I still can't believe that seven years after the fact, I still have to explain that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Silence Is NOT An Option*
All of us at *Ben & Jerry’s* are outraged about the murder of another Black person by Minneapolis police officers last week and the continued violent response by police against protestors. We have to speak out. We have to stand together with the victims of murder, marginalization, and repression because of their skin color, and with those who seek justice through protests across our country. We have to say his name: George Floyd.

George Floyd was a son, a brother, a father, and a friend. The police officer who put his knee on George Floyd’s neck and the police officers who stood by and watched didn’t just murder George Floyd, they stole him. They stole him from his family and his friends, his church and his community, and from his own future.

The murder of George Floyd was the result of inhumane police brutality that is perpetuated by a culture of white supremacy. What happened to George Floyd was not the result of a bad apple; it was the predictable consequence of a racist and prejudiced system and culture that has treated Black bodies as the enemy from the beginning. What happened to George Floyd in Minneapolis is the fruit borne of toxic seeds planted on the shores of our country in Jamestown in 1619, when the first enslaved men and women arrived on this continent. Floyd is the latest in a long list of names that stretches back to that time and that shore. Some of those names we know — Ahmaud Arbery, Breonna Taylor, Oscar Grant, Eric Garner, Trayvon Martin, Michael Brown, Emmett Till, Martin Luther King, Jr. — most we don’t.

The officers who murdered George Floyd, who stole him from those who loved him, must be brought to justice. At the same time, we must embark on the more complicated work of delivering justice for all the victims of state sponsored violence and racism.

Four years ago, we publicly stated our support for the Black Lives Matter movement. Today, we want to be even more clear about the urgent need to take concrete steps to dismantle white supremacy in all its forms. To do that, we are calling for four things:

*First*, we call upon President Trump, elected officials, and political parties to commit our nation to a formal process of healing and reconciliation. Instead of calling for the use of aggressive tactics on protestors, the President must take the first step by disavowing white supremacists and nationalist groups that overtly support him, and by not using his Twitter feed to promote and normalize their ideas and agendas. The world is watching America’s response.

*Second*, we call upon the Congress to pass H.R. 40, legislation that would create a commission to study the effects of slavery and discrimination from 1619 to the present and recommend appropriate remedies. We cannot move forward together as a nation until we begin to grapple with the sins of our past. Slavery, Jim Crow, and segregation were systems of legalized and monetized white supremacy for which generations of Black and Brown people paid an immeasurable price. That cost must be acknowledged and the privilege that accrued to some at the expense of others must be reckoned with and redressed.

*Third*, we support Floyd’s family’s call to create a national task force that would draft bipartisan legislation aimed at ending racial violence and increasing police accountability. We can’t continue to fund a criminal justice system that perpetuates mass incarceration while at the same time threatens the lives of a whole segment of the population.

*And finally*, we call on the Department of Justice to reinvigorate its Civil Rights Division as a staunch defender of the rights of Black and Brown people. The DOJ must also reinstate policies rolled back under the Trump Administration, such as consent decrees to curb police abuses.

Unless and until white America is willing to collectively acknowledge its privilege, take responsibility for its past and the impact it has on the present, and commit to creating a future steeped in justice, the list of names that George Floyd has been added to will never end. We have to use this moment to accelerate our nation's long journey towards justice and a more perfect union.









Silence Is NOT An Option


The murder of George Floyd was the result of inhumane police brutality that is perpetuated by a culture of white supremacy.




www.benjerry.com





👏 👏 👏 👏 👏


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank god all these Corporations are on board.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*“On behalf of the police chiefs in this country, if you don’t have anything constructive to say, keep your mouth shut,” Houston Police Chief Art Acevedo said in a message directed to President Trump in response to his advice to "dominate" protesters. "It’s not about dominating, it’s about winning hearts and minds."*

Story: Houston police chief responds to Trump advice on protests: 'Keep your mouth shut'


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Thank god all these Corporations are on board.


Thank god they can make more money off tragedies to further their bottom line. We just need big Pharma, oil and all the chemical companies to come forward supporting. Maybe all those that use exploitative labor! It never ceases to amaze me that people call out the corporations but they put out a nice statement and people show up with cash in hand. 




Clique said:


> *“On behalf of the police chiefs in this country, if you don’t have anything constructive to say, keep your mouth shut,” Houston Police Chief Art Acevedo said in a message directed to President Trump in response to his advice to "dominate" protesters. "It’s not about dominating, it’s about winning hearts and minds."*
> 
> Story: Houston police chief responds to Trump advice on protests: 'Keep your mouth shut'


The worst of the protests could have been easily avoided had force not been used. It was a bad move, a very bad move. So much more could have been done and a dialogue could have been open had Trump just listened.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267967537163251713This is right by my mom's old job!!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267881795086962691
@Stormbringer I'm DONE.








😂 😂


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267967537163251713This is right by my mom's old job!!!!


28 weeks later coming to life.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

AlternateDemise said:


> 28 weeks later coming to life.


Basically yes but just to be sure everyone is safe, I am going to have my mom call the old office tomorrow to see who is safe and sound.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/mHKnt9V


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267974081577717762...so people can’t wash the mace out their eyes, or be hydrated, during a pandemic










Denver police officer fired over 'let's start a riot' photo


The Denver Police Department announced this week that it fired a police officer after he allegedly shared a photo of himself and other officers on social media captioned ‘Let’s start a riot” amid local protests in response to the death of George F




thehill.com






“James N. Miller, who once served as an undersecretary of Defense, resigned from his position on the Pentagon’s science board after law enforcement used force to disperse a crowd of peaceful protestors outside of the White House: "*Anyone who takes the oath of office must decide where he or she will draw the line: What are the things that they will refuse to do?* Secretary Esper, you have served honorably for many years... *I must now ask: If last night’s blatant violations do not cross the line for you, what will?”*








Ex-Defense official resigns from Defense Science Board, accuses Esper of violating his oath


James Miller, who served as the undersecretary of Defense for policy from 2012 to 2014, resigned from his position on the Pentagon’s science board Tuesday, accusing Secretary of Defense Mark Esper of betraying his oath of office by backing Preside




thehill.com


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267986517282164741

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267980954179698689


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=248062009628910



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267982491354267655

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268008668668272643


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267922273077473281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267974065077260288


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

So one of the trashy looters actually shot an old man for trying to stop the scumbags from looting. That man is dead. Gone. The shooter is worse than the officer that killed George Floyd seeing as he did it with the intent to kill but it doesn't fit the narrative so I guess we move on.

If there are any actual, genuine protesters still out there, hopefully they turn against the looters. The people trying to gloss over the looting are also trash.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268035091479121920Not even a care in the world shaking my fucking head.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268026179816165376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250894546982055938

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268078427686367233


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> So one of the trashy looters actually shot an old man for trying to stop the scumbags from looting. That man is dead. Gone. The shooter is worse than the officer that killed George Floyd seeing as he did it with the intent to kill but you it doesn't fit the narrative so I guess we move on.
> 
> If there are any actual, genuine protesters still out there, hopefully they turn against the looters. The people trying to gloss over the looting are also trash.



Yup. Just killed a 77 year old black man who just was checking out an alarm going off at his friends shop. But ya know, who cares right. Guess he was just collateral damage for the greater good or something. But hey, this thread will provide you cool vids about water bottles and shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267977983148482560
Just in case any of you actually give a shit or wanna like posts of water bottles. Oh yeah, theres a bunch of white klansman around who did it too. 


Right.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I need to correct what I've been saying about this is the rise of Fascism. It actually isn't.

It's a reinforcement of America being an *apartheid *state. Not *fascist. *

White people seem to be perfectly happy with military tactics because they know that that military isn't being used to hurt their freedoms but police black people.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267977983148482560
> Just in case any of you actually give a shit or wanna like posts of water bottles. Oh yeah, theres a bunch of white klansman around who did it too.
> 
> 
> Right.


No one is saying there aren't bad people in the protests dude. But the right wing media is painting every one who protests as bad. 

That generalization is wrong. That generalization is why blacks are afraid of the majority of cops. Why are you trying generalize?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So, this happened even before the riots started. All of the signs are there. We're very close to entering 1930s germany.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> No one is saying there aren't bad people in the protests dude. But the right wing media is painting every one who protests as bad.
> 
> That generalization is wrong. That generalization is why blacks are afraid of the majority of cops. Why are you trying generalize?



Im talking to the genius who said everyone who has died during this was at the hands of a white person.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I and others also know that white racists love to talk about black on black murders and only show fake concern when that happens but at that point it's not about concern over people's lives. It's still a gross attempt to show that black people as a whole are bad. Individualism for white people. Generalizations for black people. Everyone knows how this works.

Also, claiming you were right about something when that hadn't happened is so dumb on so many levels that I'm surprised you don't realize how dumb it is. You're literally saying that you were right about claiming looters killed people when none had that when you made that claim and now that it has happened, it makes you correct for making the claim when it didn't.

And then you say you're not a racist.

If you had any real empathy, your brain would automatically be able to realize that your supposed outrage over the shooting of a cop (which is 100% wrong and condemnable) would also make you feel similarly outraged everytime you read about an innocent black man that is not resisting shot. Somehow, I really don't think you feel that outrage. That is the point of the BLM movement. People who actually feel that empathy for _everyone_ that gets murdered by cops are out there trying to stop it from happening.

Murdering Looters are condemnable. As are the murderer cops and the system that allows them to be murderers. Also, interesting that you show so much outrage over the looters. I feel the same contempt towards "bad" cops. And so should you.

There is a big chance that the looter murderers will be caught and brought to justice.

Meanwhile, despite killing 1000 people per year, only 13 cops have been convicted in since 2015 protests and before 2015 that number was 0. Different rules for different classes even with similar/same crimes is still injustice.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> I and others also know that white racists love to talk about black on black murders and only show fake concern when that happens but at that point it's not about concern over people's lives. It's still a gross attempt to show that black people as a whole are bad. Individualism for white people. Generalizations for black people. Everyone knows how this works.
> 
> Also, claiming you were right about something when that hadn't happened is so dumb on so many levels that I'm surprised you don't realize how dumb it is. You're literally saying that you were right about claiming looters killed people when none had that when you made that claim and now that it has happened, it makes you correct for making the claim when it didn't.
> 
> ...



You're the only who said the only murders done in these protests were done by ONLY white supremacists that were infiltrating the rallies. Thats obviously not true and theres video to prove it. So you can admit youre wrong, or not, I dont care.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You're the only who said the only murders done in these protests were done by ONLY white supremacists that were infiltrating the rallies. Thats obviously not true and theres video to prove it. So you can admit youre wrong, or not, I dont care.


Ok. Let me explain this to you like you can understand. 

This makes you look even worse because now you're trying to justify your original propaganda based on an event that happened after your incorrect propaganda was proven to be a lie.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im talking to the genius who said everyone who has died during this was at the hands of a white person.


Yeah its sad people died in the riots. But its the government's fault. If they focused on police reform in 2016 instead of border and immigration guys like chovan wouldn't have killed someone who didn't deserve it. If police did their jobs there would be no protests, those thugs that killed that shop owner wouldn't have been able to kill him while using good people as an excuse.

The guys killers will be arrested by hopefully good honest cops who will see to it they get 20 years or whatever the punishment is for manslaughter. I hope its harsh as well 

But like I said its the cops fault that man died. Not just Floyd but the victims in the riots too. They created the events that led to all this happening.

This is why police reform is needed in every first world country


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> Ok. Let me explain this to you like you can understand.
> 
> This makes you look even worse because now you're trying to justify your original propaganda based on an event that happened after your incorrect propaganda was proven to be a lie.



My original thoughts were never proven to be anything. Theres been 5 people of color killed so far and unless you have evidence every one of them was from a white person, you must be as full of shit as me.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Since rainmaker wants acknowledgement of the victims of the riots, rest in peace to Chris Beaty. Granted I only know his name cause Charly carusso was a friend. I'm not going to be as heavy handed as him but its a shame that the right wing media aren't publicizing the root cause of the riots and instead focusing on pushing their narrative and ignoring the 6 people who are dead. But thats rich folk for ya

I'd post charlys tribute but I've never learnt how to embed shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Apparently Ben of Ben and Jerry's has been on point for decades.

And naturally certain people have sworn off thsir ice cream.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267949084729540609


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> I think I need to correct what I've been saying about this is the rise of Fascism. It actually isn't.
> 
> It's a reinforcement of America being an *apartheid *state. Not *fascist. *
> 
> White people seem to be perfectly happy with military tactics because they know that that military isn't being used to hurt their freedoms but police black people.


you may be on to something


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268174788859658243

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268182486095466496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268194215424483329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268181109445197827
And Ben & Jerry’s been with the shits.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267605738844717056


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's Where You Can Donate to Help Protests Against Police Brutality


Bail funds, legal aid, and other organizations working to help activists seeking justice for George Floyd and other victims of police violence




www.rollingstone.com





I’ve donated to bail out funds in Minneapolis, Oakland, NYC, and Montgomery.

There’s levels to this activism and movement.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268042214233554951


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267977983148482560
> Just in case any of you actually give a shit or wanna like posts of water bottles. Oh yeah, theres a bunch of white klansman around who did it too.
> 
> 
> Right.


I want the looters who did this to be put in jail. I also want the cops who abuse their power to be put in jail. 

I'm concentrating on putting the cops who abuse their power in jail first because cops are frequently getting away with abusing their power. If you don't want the looters who did this to get away with their violence, you shouldn't want cops who do the same to US citizens to get away with it.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> T
> 
> you may be on to something
> 
> And Ben & Jerry’s been with the shits.


Ben & Jerry's is suspect, not much different from the other "supportive" corporations.

White owned, in one of the whitest states in the Union (Vermont), it's like 97% white. So wonder how much of their work force, who they get their supplies, distribution and ingredients from?

You think the owners and their higher ups actually live near anyone darker than a white sheet? Gardeners/maid/drivers don't count.

That freedom flavor or whatever they did was an old flavor that didn't sell. So they basically tried to get rid of their old stock by re-labeling and putting out an inspiring message. 

What demographic even buys their ice cream at 5-6 bucks a pop for a pint? 

What Ben & Jerry's reeks of is a few people that got mega rich and gave up their ideology for money and now feel extra preachy and trying to convince everyone of their "awesomeness". They're a big, rich corporation so they have to act like they're different. "I'm not like those other corporations.."

I'm always weary of any corporations, B&J isn't mom & pop, isn't minority owned and making pledges out of guilt but doing no real change is just phony. I imagine whoever wrote this was feeling really good while their brown help served them coffee and listened to them prattle on about their vision of "unfairness".

The endgame is profit. They aren't a Newman's Own company.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268163128078094339

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268194196281753600


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

So we are no longer concerned with dispersion, containment and detainment but neutralize, disable and maiming? 

Republicans will finally be happy the streets are about to be run red with blood. Make sure you have your donkeys folks


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It's quite obvious from every post when someone is more outraged about the looting than they are about the police murders of black people.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> So we are no longer concerned with dispersion, containment and detainment but neutralize, disable and maiming?
> 
> Republicans will finally be happy the streets are about to be run red with blood. Make sure you have your donkeys folks


To be fair Antifa and far-left radicals have been calling for fighting. Any conflict would satisfy a lot of people.

There's a reason why so many groups are out trying to escalate violence and for these groups it works for them because minorities will be on the front lines.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's quite obvious from every post when someone is more outraged about the looting than they are about the police murders of black people.


I don't think it's the correct response to say this. The people who are saying "all lives matter" or "how dare they loot; they're not getting the point of protesting" are not accepting that the US government is oppressive. It's hard, terrifying, and nearly impossible to admit the structure you grew up in is oppressive. Just 1 month ago I looked at Hong Kong like they were idiots and unorganized for protesting. Too many people are immediately responding to "all lives matter" with "fuck you", "unfollow me", "fuck off".

I want to stop lashing out at these people and driving them away. Tell them directly "I feel the US police system abuses it's power, they get away with violence and corruption, they need reformation and stricter standards. A cop following orders and killing someone, or shooting them with non-lethal equipment, can not be allowed. If a few bad protesters cannot be accepted, a few bad police can not be accepted. Police need to be better than a citizen. If they cannot be, they cannot be police."


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267974555332685824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268056002907136000


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I don't think it's the correct response to say this. The people who are saying "all lives matter" or "how dare they loot; they're not getting the point of protesting" are not accepting that the US government is oppressive. It's hard, terrifying, and nearly impossible to admit the structure you grew up in is oppressive. Just 1 month ago I looked at Hong Kong like they were idiots and unorganized for protesting. Too many people are immediately responding to "all lives matter" with "fuck you", "unfollow me", "fuck off".
> 
> I want to stop lashing out at these people and driving them away. Tell them directly "I feel the US police system abuses it's power, they get away with violence and corruption, they need reformation and stricter standards. A cop following orders and killing someone, or shooting them with non-lethal equipment, can not be allowed. If a few bad protesters cannot be accepted, a few bad police can not be accepted. Police need to be better than a citizen. If they cannot be, they cannot be police."


To each his own man, you think these people can be reasoned with or have some decency. I have written them out. If someone's first knee jerk reaction is to criticize the looters and is offended by BLM, then I'd rather tell them to fuck off than to reason with them. Most of them want the structure to be that, it's not hard for them to admit it. 
First, and foremost, people should be outraged by the police killings and brutality.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1142918532435495/posts/3117840014943327


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> To each his own man, you think these people can be reasoned with or have some decency. I have written them out. If someone's first knee jerk reaction is to criticize the looters and is offended by BLM, then I'd rather tell them to fuck off than to reason with them. Most of them want the structure to be that, it's not hard for them to admit it.
> First, and foremost, people should be outraged by the police killings and brutality.


Yea i tried to get this point across.. the “protesters = looters” and “BLM group is problematic” types were silent about the real issue at hand. They refuse to acknowledge George Floyd and then wonder why people accuse them of having an agenda.

They’re not concerned with any injustices happening right now... they just want an opportunity to throw dirt on the movement


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> To each his own man, you think these people can be reasoned with or have some decency. I have written them out. If someone's first knee jerk reaction is to criticize the looters and is offended by BLM, then I'd rather tell them to fuck off than to reason with them. Most of them want the structure to be that, it's not hard for them to admit it.
> 
> *First, and foremost, people should be outraged by the police killings and brutality.*


Then tell them this. If the riots and protesters suddenly win tomorrow, these people will still be here and won't have changed. When Donald Trump is removed, I don't want a fake 4 years of another president. This won't stop. Fight the police, not your fellow citizens. 

I see exactly what you're saying on Fox news, with every comment saying how the death of the black cop is outrageous and these dogs and thugs need killed. Some don't hide it at all. I commented a few times and hit the same wall as you.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Then tell them this. If the riots and protesters suddenly win tomorrow, these people will still be here and won't have changed. When Donald Trump is removed, I don't want a fake 4 years of another president. This won't stop. Fight the police, not your fellow citizens.
> 
> I see exactly what you're saying on Fox news, with every comment saying how the death of the black cop is outrageous and these dogs and thugs need killed. Some don't hide it at all. I commented a few times and hit the same wall as you.


That's fair enough.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They just upgraded the charges to 2nd degree murder and the other 3 officers are being charged. CONVICT THEM ALL. Now it’s time to dismantle police systems of oppression and force. Now it’s time to place significant restrictions on what police are allowed to do. We want more accountability.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268245111466610693









Three More Officers Charged in George Floyd’s Death


Three additional Minneapolis police officers have been charged in connection with the May 25 death of George Floyd, which sparked protests against police violence across the country. The officers a…




variety.com


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> That's fair enough.


But, also, fuck Drew Brees. 

You can't protest like that.
You can't protest there.
You can't protest at this time.

I despise people who hide behind "I have a relative who was a veteran.....". Fuck you. If your grandfather was captured and tortured, they would tell you they did it to protect the American people, their fucking rights. That's protesting you stupid motherfucker. 

I did at least quote him and respond with my nice attempt first.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

All Elite Wanking said:


> But, also, fuck Drew Brees.
> 
> You can't protest like that.
> You can't protest there.
> ...


All of these parameters on how people should protest just shows that people dont really care about the methods... they just dont want people protesting in the first place. Doesnt matter if its peaceful kneeling or rioting, they dont want to hear it.

Now everyone’s like “Why dont they do a peacful protest like Ghandi!”

We all know that that ghandi shit has never worked in this fucking country and never will. Thats just not the way our culture is set up here in the US. It would be great if it was but thats just not the reality of things


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

All Elite Wanking said:


> But, also, fuck Drew Brees.
> 
> You can't protest like that.
> You can't protest there.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268206174073126915
lmao what a douche


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Make this shit make sense!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268231493215805442
What is this if not racism from an elected official?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267896503718141952


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Let me pretext this by making the statement that it is _unfathomable _that any such act should occur from a policeman towards an individual, let alone with the added context of racial personal motivations. Quite obviously any kind of dereliction of duty which results in the death of an innocent man is deplorable and should be tackled with expediency and seriousness.

Now, I have some questions for anyone willing to answer. I'm not American; I'm British, and so I'm not living in a culture such as your own, so fill in my knowledge gaps....

1. How much does the proliferation of gun ownership in America affect the mentality of policing as it relates to making crucial decisions during escalated civilian-arrest situations? Is there an apprehension to policing? A sort of nervousness that derives from panicking over potential handgun confrontations that makes for emotionally-driven police decisions.

2. Since white-on-black police brutality has been the critical subject of the past few years, what's the statistics on police brutality as a whole involving white police officers? For eg. White-on-black, white-on-asian, white-on-latino, white-on-white. Is there a disparity between white-on-white brutality and white-on-black?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

People shot to death by U.S. police, by race 2022 | Statista


Sadly, the trend of fatal police shootings in the United States seems to only be increasing, with a total 1,060 civilians having been shot, 220 of whom were Black, as of December 20, 2022.




www.statista.com





Found it.

So, turns out that the issue is with police _brutality _or _ineptitude _a a general rule rather than merely a systemic targeting. Even accounting for the surplus of white people in America, the statistics demonstrate that a massive amount of white people are being killed by police, in _addition_ to the second largest category, being African Americans. After that, latinos.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This just got a lot harder to prove, but it's definitely possible. AG Keith Ellison even said that attorney Michael Freeman only successfully convicted a cop for murder one time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268274482516549637

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268280063796973568


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Now everyone’s like “Why dont they do a peacful protest like Ghandi!”


This peaceful Gandhi bullshit is typical American libpol retardation. Gandhi is not as big of a deal to Indians as he is to Brits because he was an imperialist that sucked british cock. You should read the shit he wrote when he was in South Africa where he wanted the blacks in South Africa to deal with their misery. He was a traitor to the colonized because he wanted "compromise" which really meant maintaining the status quo. Gandhi suffered from an internalized colonizer mindset. Basically, he fully and unconfitionally accepted british rule and imperialism. It was others that fought for the freedom of India. Many of whom were labeled "terrorists". 

Like Bhagat Singh for example. Bhagat Singh's story has eerie similarities to that of Floyd as well as he was executed for revenge against a brutal cop who viscously whipped an indian who eventually died of his wounds. 

India/Pakistan's partition was won through giving sacrifices of BLOOD. 100s of thousands of Hindus, Muslims and Sikhs fought together against imperial forces for more than a century. ... The sacrifices of the soldiers were written off as "terrorists" back then too.

Don't believe the bullshit that the same fucking brits that ruled over American blacks like masters were any kinder to Indians. They were brutalized similarly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is any prison sentence here essentially a death sentence?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It will be interesting to see the fallout with this Drew Brees situation.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Is any prison sentence here essentially a death sentence?


Not necessarily. They could receive a 23 hour lockdown type of situation.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the time for oblivious white people like Drew Brees might be up. His comments aren't just suppressive, they're incredibly unpatriotic.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Passing Triangles said:


> Let me pretext this by making the statement that it is _unfathomable _that any such act should occur from a policeman towards an individual, let alone with the added context of racial personal motivations. Quite obviously any kind of dereliction of duty which results in the death of an innocent man is deplorable and should be tackled with expediency and seriousness.
> 
> Now, I have some questions for anyone willing to answer. I'm not American; I'm British, and so I'm not living in a culture such as your own, so fill in my knowledge gaps....
> 
> ...


There is a lot of perceived panicking with the use of a gun in America. You have the statistics below, but that only includes shootings to death. Not shootings where the person lived, not brutality, and no other illegal searches, stops, and arrests. You mentioned that below. Ineptitude is a polite word. I have to research police brutality because I don't have the statistics, only recently reflecting on what I now feel is blatant disregard for policing. 

I will speak for myself since I'm not black. I don't see this as a Geroge Floyd movement, but rather a look at the entirety of the US police system. The protesters, eventually rioters, may strike a cop, then you have 3 cops swarm and beat the person. The rioter will go to jail and nothing will happen to the police because "they were doing their jobs". That is what I feel we need to protest. There needs to be a standard at which we hold our police; they need to be better. 

If a father punches a kid for cursing, that father would go to jail. The father should have known better because he was older, more mature, and needs to instead educate the child on why not to curse. The, very rough, analogy should be applied to police. If they are attacked or aggravated they should be able to react better because they're trained, they're sworn in to protect people, and they promise to not abuse their power. They are given superior equipment than a gang banger, proven so with how their forces are handled. 

Our police deployed with almost no notice, organized, fully equipped, and all coordinated with direction. Imagine if that same organization, equipment, and coordination was put into deescalation? Us cops have only proven they can work together to accomplish a goal. However, their goal right now is to silence American's rights. 



Passing Triangles said:


> People shot to death by U.S. police, by race 2022 | Statista
> 
> 
> Sadly, the trend of fatal police shootings in the United States seems to only be increasing, with a total 1,060 civilians having been shot, 220 of whom were Black, as of December 20, 2022.
> ...


facts. We need them. I'm not up to date on statistics and may not be the best person to answer everything.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Reaper said:


> I think the time for oblivious white people like Drew Brees might be up. His comments aren't just suppressive, they're incredibly unpatriotic.


How should the NFL handle this situation?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> How should the NFL handle this situation?


They all can eat a bag of dicks if they don't understand why people protest the flag. No one died for a symbol. They died for the people and freedom. Black people died for this country to be created, built, and established. If we feel like this country is not living by the justice and equality it promised us then we have the right to protest it by kneeling anywhere we please, or marching with our voices shouting loudly in the streets.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Clique said:


> They all can eat a bag of dicks if they don't understand why people protest the flag. No one died for a symbol. They died for the people and freedom. Black people died for this country to be created, built, and established. If we feel like this country is not living by the justice and equality it promised us then we have the right to protest it by kneeling anywhere we please, or marching with our voices shouting loudly in the streets.


The NFL should allow all players to kneel during the national anthem. That's fine. But what should the NFL do to Drew Brees. Suspend him for a few games, the whole year, a heavy fine, community service?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus smh. They're never gonna get the other 3 for murder. This is just gonna be a disaster when theyre acquitted. Unless they're going for involuntary manslaughter, then they might have a shot. Also if they're trying for Murder 2 on Chauvin thats gonna be a lot tougher than murder 3/manslaughter which they pretty much had in the bag. Trying to appease the mob today could lead to absolute anarchy whenever that trial is over.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The NFL should allow all players to kneel during the national anthem. That's fine. But what should the NFL do to Drew Brees. Suspend him for a few games, the whole year, a heavy fine, community service?



They shouldn't do anything to him. What the fuck are you talking about? He has a right to his opinion and the right to have it criticized. Some of his teammates already are. Have some of you lost your damn minds?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> How should the NFL handle this situation?


I don't care how mega corporations do anything. It's not up to them.

I think this is a teaching moment and people who realize the problematic nature of his comments need to spread the word and have conversations with fence sitters about why his comments are problematic.

People underestimate the power of speech. A lot of global and glocal issues today were brought to light on Tumblr nearly a decade ago and now we're seeing the movement in action.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268198096825008130

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267908849446653956


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

America is now a 3rd world dictatorship. Those police need to be killed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I dunno about anyone else here but I started calling American a Dystopia and 3rd world country a long time ago. Pretty much 2 years ahead of these protests.

Doesn't seem like a joke now does it ....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have misunderstood the murder charge. As I understand it now, intent is not part of the burden of proof of this new charge. Still will be difficult to convict, without intent in the mix, it's not as hard. I expect a conviction of all four.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Jesus Chris. This isn't just rights for black people anymore. Say what you will about the riots but Trump lying about how he protects peaceful protestors while supporting the police and letting them attack peaceful protestors like that is insane. This is scary for everyone. It doesn't matter if you are black, white, or whatever other color. If they choose to, they will fucking end you, beat you to an inch of your life and there is nothing that will be done because the president supports this.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268322053158957056


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

None of this police brutality is shocking in the slightest. We've already seen cops murder citizens in the past. All it's doing it reinforcing what the protesters are protesting. It only makes the case stronger for massive reform.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Passing Triangles said:


> People shot to death by U.S. police, by race 2022 | Statista
> 
> 
> Sadly, the trend of fatal police shootings in the United States seems to only be increasing, with a total 1,060 civilians having been shot, 220 of whom were Black, as of December 20, 2022.
> ...


Which makes me wonder why white people aren't upset at the Police more often since they're the victims of police brutality and unlawful killing. My theory is that there's no unity among them so there's no anger to be had because any killing is justified. Why would some Seattle or California white care if a poor white person across the way is shot and killed unjustly? Those types only care about people exactly like them. So there's a giant disconnect.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268351620753940480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268281834384887815


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Miss Sally said:


> Which makes me wonder why white people aren't upset at the Police more often since they're the victims of police brutality and unlawful killing. My theory is that there's no unity among them so there's no anger to be had because any killing is justified. Why would some Seattle or California white care if a poor white person across the way is shot and killed unjustly? Those types only care about people exactly like them. So there's a giant disconnect.


In my opinion its because of the media. They are the ones that are trying to stir shit up. Yes there is racism in this country but they make it seem like its only black people getting killed and all white people that interact with cops become best friends. Of all those white people murdered by police this year that you saw, how many of them made the news all over the place?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> In my opinion its because of the media. They are the ones that are trying to stir shit up. Yes there is racism in this country but they make it seem like its only black people getting killed and all white people that interact with cops become best friends. Of all those white people murdered by police this year that you saw, how many of them made the news all over the place?


I'd certainly give you that the MSM does try to stir up things. They're an arm of the Corporate and Government world, how people trust a News source that's for profit and ran by the very corporations they hate and the ones that are bleeding the nation of money, is well beyond me.

There's still an issue of disconnect, black people and well non-whites in general have a more collective stance. They care about what generally happens to their people. It's not perfect as we can see the toxicity and problems every community and culture has. I'd sum that up to it's harder to see one's own flaws. People aren't perfect. The thing is they do have each other's back when it counts.

White people do not have this, there's such a difference now that they cannot put aside any differences. We see families hating each other based on ideology and refusing to talk to each other. Even people who want outright genocide for each other and meaning it. This is what happens when hyper individualism eats fanatical religious like ideologies. You get this disconnected and hateful mentality to where you cannot identify with people who look like you or even people who are related to you. There's not even unity among those who are like minded as they have no issue about turning on their own for "wrong think" or "lack of patriotism". Their sole loyalty is to their Government/Ideology which acts as their true deity.

If it isn't this than I cannot explain why their loyalty to this Government and or their Government funded and sponsored ideology they learned from billion dollar corporate colleges as if it's some sort of Religion. One that's never wrong and one that's always right, never questioning, always faithful. This is why they don't care, because the majority simply cannot identify with each other. Every black person can identify with Floyd, there'd be so few white people that could if Floyd was white. Hell black people would care more than other whites about Floyd if Floyd was white.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> In my opinion its because of the media. They are the ones that are trying to stir shit up. Yes there is racism in this country but they make it seem like its only black people getting killed and all white people that interact with cops become best friends. Of all those white people murdered by police this year that you saw, how many of them made the news all over the place?


The sad truth is, i dont think white people actually care enough to make a fuss about an unjust killing. In fact its almost customary for white people to blame the victim before they call a cop out for abusing their authority.

Like @Miss Sally said... theres no real unity on the white side. I guess thats one of the down sides to the individuality whites are afforded in this country. Compare that to black people, who despite being a very diverse group will almost always be thought of as a collective in this country. The fact that all black people are usually lumped together by society makes it easier for us to come together over shared injustice


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I walked last night with protesters here. Walked from downtown to Terrace Hill (where the governor’s mansion is). Talked to a lot of people who were pleasantly surprised to see a conservative gun-loving ******* walking with them.

It boils down to holding police accountable. Get rid of the bad cops and overhaul the police departments. Their police unions are examples of groups who cover for and apologize for bad officers. And cops who call out bad behavior are not snitches. The “wall of blue” doesn’t help. It makes good cops out to be villains by association.

At the same time, communities can reach out to and work with the police. Many examples of crimes that go unsolved because the neighborhoods won’t work with law enforcement. This is a two-way Street.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268346880955744256
🙏🏾


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Edit..


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> I agree. I'm white. Was not born in the U.S but came here when I was ten with my family. And yea i can at least from my experience speak and say that as a white person, yea i am disconnected a lot from when stuff like this happens. Me personally and a lot of other white people I bet finally saw the truth after what just happened when that guy crushed the poor man's neck. I have never in my life gone to protest over anything, but for this one time, yea i was down there over the weekend as well. It really shook me and is making me see how the police treat people and abuse people.
> 
> I think the way it is for most white people is that we are taught that this is normal and is usually the victims fault like you guys mentioned earlier. It's been drilled into our brain. And in general we are usually treated better then black people so we don't have these issues as much. On the other hand black people deal with this a lot more and have dealt with racism and police brutality and discrimination so its drilled into their brains and that's why they stand together more and thats why it hurts more when they see another black person killed. They can relate to it more.


I'll respond more to you later but for now I must go!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

^^^^^ you're good.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Both on and off topic. There's this Latina vegan influencer who hijacked blm to conflate the suffrage of minorities with eating meat. And in her apoligy after the backlash she said eating bacon hurts an African American. So for thr violent rioters that are using good protests for their own sick enjoyment, find thid girl and cook all sorts of meat and thtow drumsticks at her. Use your mischief to help those who demand change by separating yourself from the herd


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268384156200943624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268366550475603969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268396230880550913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268316269268238336


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> At the same time, communities can reach out to and work with the police. Many examples of crimes that go unsolved because the neighborhoods won’t work with law enforcement. This is a two-way Street.


ARE YOU SEEING WHAT IM SEEING IN THESE VIDEOS?!

No, seriously. Do you see what has been happening every single day for the last week? What the police have done to peaceful, law abiding citizens with no regard for human beings. The police are responding to protests about police brutality with more brutality.

Why in the FUCK would people trust the police? I don’t see any “good cops” stopping the police violence in all these videos captured. These pigs have waged war on the American people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268357223090130945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267918264350334976Police state violence is being ignored by many people, including “good cops,” as it is right now. Meanwhile, we are being fed propaganda videos of police kneeling with peaceful protesters moments before they mace, gas and shoot those same peaceful protesters.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268375127953195009


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268409082312036353


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

As someone that is fundamentally pessimistic about social issues, I'm scared that all of this will lead to nothing. Soon enough the presidential race will start, each camp is gonna start firing on all cylinders and all of this would have been for nothing. George Floyd will be just another name among the people killed by the police.
It's not surprising for a country built on slavery, then segregation. It's like people forget that black people have been either enslaved or segregated against longer than they have been free in America. People who are 20 years old today are only one generation removed from segregation. Ffs the last 2 presidential candidates grew up for the 20 first years of their lives seeing black people being treated as inferior (and they probably still think that way today), and people really think they would have a clue about race issues. And when the worst of the 2 (if that's possible) gets elected, no wonder it goes to shit.

But then again, can you really expect a society with 300 000 000 people to work, I don't think so. Can a police force be significant enough while only limiting itself to community policing and being demilitarized, I don't think so. Can literally dozens of communities (based on race, sexual identity, gender, age) live together without it being full of incoherences and violence, I don't think so. And I could go on and on and on. It's all fucking doomed. There's no hope.

So it's already doomed, and I have to see racist pieces of shit trying to make it worse. Even on a death like the one George Floyd had to endure, there are still people who come out with but-but-but. The police are not there to execute, their job is to bring the person to justice. There's a reason judges and lawyers go through all those years of school, and cops do not. The cops are deemed unfit and incapable of determining whether or not an individual deserves punishment. But you know what, I'm not mad at those people, I fundamentally don't agree with them so there's nothing to expect, therefore nothing to be mad or disappointed about.
What bums me out is the people I agree with using dumb logic, false informations, and worst of all, generalizations (not about cops, because cops represent an institutions, it's not the person that is being attacked. A child would understand that). For exemple the "white people this, white people that". First, as a minority I've heard my people being generalized, and every time I'd call out somebody on it, I'd get the same rebuttal as the people using the white people one : "oh but it's not all of _insert ethnicity_", "oh but if you're not concerned by what I'm saying don't get mad". That's bullshit. You either generalize or you don't. Generalization is the thing we're fighting against, it's the fucking basis of all racism. It's fine when making a joke at a party, it's a little moronic when writing something about what's happening right now.
The other stuff I hate is the goody 2 shoes movement. Everybody "trying to shade light on all the good happening". I'm not talking about the peaceful protests and sharing those protests, but all the people in the media and on social media trying to portray this as some lovefest. This is supposed to be a revolt, don't fucking hijack it with your heart emojis and shit. It's not fucking Coachella. This whole "we're all happy hopeful and love each other and let's show it" is only gonna make it easier to contain the movement, transform it into a plea about what's beautiful about American society instead of what's wrong with it, next thing you know this whole movement will be represented in 2 months by a concert where Ariana Grande will go on stage blatantly culturally appropriating and wearing foundations that makes her drop 4 skin tones. Result : nothing changed.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


>


I love this channel and I love the video.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> I walked last night with protesters here. Walked from downtown to Terrace Hill (where the governor’s mansion is). Talked to a lot of people who were pleasantly surprised to see a conservative gun-loving ******* walking with them.
> 
> It boils down to holding police accountable. Get rid of the bad cops and overhaul the police departments. Their police unions are examples of groups who cover for and apologize for bad officers. And cops who call out bad behavior are not snitches. The “wall of blue” doesn’t help. It makes good cops out to be villains by association.
> 
> At the same time, communities can reach out to and work with the police. Many examples of crimes that go unsolved because the neighborhoods won’t work with law enforcement. This is a two-way Street.


At this point I say your country is better off segregating the black community since they don't trust cops anymore. Let them have their safe space and cops don't have to interact with them if simply suggesting working together with law enforcement triggers so much hate in their response.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> The sad truth is, i dont think white people actually care enough to make a fuss about an unjust killing. In fact its almost customary for white people to blame the victim before they call a cop out for abusing their authority.
> 
> Like @Miss Sally said... theres no real unity on the white side. I guess thats one of the down sides to the individuality whites are afforded in this country. Compare that to black people, who despite being a very diverse group will almost always be thought of as a collective in this country. The fact that all black people are usually lumped together by society makes it easier for us to come together over shared injustice


Vast majority of White people aren't just lacking in empathy for non-whites, but they lack it for themselves. Outside of proper racists, I've hardly ever seen a white person talk a out white issues _unless_ it's in reaction to _but what about us_ while distracting from conversations about issues faced by a specific marginalized group.

Whites face racism? Ofc they do. But whites only bring it up when they're refusing to show empathy for non-whites.

White males face sexism. Ofc. But they only bring it up when trying to distract from sexism faced by women.

Poor whites are excluded from wealth and because of nepotism. Ofc. But they only bring it up when talking about affirmative action. They blame minorities instead of blaming their system of exploitation that other whites created.

That's your problem right there. Most American Whites are reactionary.. they're not revolutionary. The revolutionary whites join protests for marginalized. Reactionary whites become racists because their "revolution" is in reaction to someone else getting rights and them thinking that instead of everyone getting justice, the ones getting justice create injustice for whites.

You see thoisands of examples of those reactionary whites itt and everywhere on the internet.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reaper said:


> Vast majority of White people aren't just lacking in empathy for non-whites, but they lack it for themselves. Outside of proper racists, I've hardly ever seen a white person talk a out white issues _unless_ it's in reaction to _but what about us_ while distracting from conversations about issues faced by a specific marginalized group.
> 
> Whites face racism? Ofc they do. But whites only bring it up when they're refusing to show empathy for non-whites.
> 
> ...


This is the truth... probably something alot of white people in thUs should truly consider instead of instantly getting defensive or trying to debunk it.

That’s what we all need. To be able finally sit down and talk about race issues without the defensiveness. Too much us vs them mentality when it comes to race... thats why we never get anywhere and continuously let the elite suck this country dry, while we bicker amongst ourselves over something as stupid as the color of someone’s skin


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> This is the truth... probably something alot of white people in thUs should truly consider instead of instantly getting defensive or trying to debunk it.
> 
> That’s what we all need. To be able finally sit down and talk about race issues without the defensiveness. Too much us vs them mentality when it comes to race... thats why we never get anywhere and continuously let the elite suck this country dry, while we bicker amongst ourselves over something as stupid as the color of someone’s skin


Yah. i was thinking about this a lot over the last few days. Almost every time I've had a conversation about race or gender, or sexism or even poverty with a white person (including leftists) btw is in response to them getting defensive about intersectionality. The need to reject it is so strong because they cannot stop to think for a minute that a marginalized group being elevated does not mean that they have to be brought down.

The core issue is this life-long brainwashing to think that resources are scarce and that there is a limited pool of resources that people can't share - despite there being immense evidence to the contrary that resources are not scarce at all, but that how we understand the distribution of property that is the problem. Even when you think about the issue of Floyd's death, the CORE issue is STILL property. Everything wrong in the world boils down to how we understand property and resources. 

You can thank capitalist economics for that which are and have always been a complete and utter farce, but the pseudoscience is taught like gospel.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reaper said:


> Yah. i was thinking about this a lot over the last few days. Almost every time I've had a conversation about race or gender, or sexism or even poverty with a white person (including leftists) btw is in response to them getting defensive about intersectionality. The need to reject it is so strong because they cannot stop to think for a minute that a marginalized group being elevated does not mean that they have to be brought down.
> 
> The core issue is this life-long brainwashing to think that resources are scarce and that there is a limited pool of resources that people can't share - despite there being immense evidence to the contrary that resources are not scarce at all, but that how we understand the distribution of property that is the problem. Even when you think about the issue of Floyd's death, the CORE issue is STILL property. Everything wrong in the world boils down to how we understand property and resources.
> 
> You can thank capitalist economics for that which are and have always been a complete and utter farce, but the pseudoscience is taught like gospel.


Part of me actually feels sorry them because it seems like they rarely fight for themselves. Everything is “tough tiddy!” and “Boosting yourself up by your boot straps”

Poor and middle class white people continually get wrecked by the elite yet still have the energy to hate minorities despite probably having more in common when these groups than they care to acknowledge. As if minorities are the ones making their lives shitty.

Its all very interesting when you think about the dynamics... seems like very little introspection is done sometimes.

And yes I know, these are generalizations but i feel like theres alot of truth to what’s been said. Too often minorities are seen as the out group or opposition when in reality we should all be real allies. Not people who merely tolerate eachother

Obviously minority groups arent perfect... there are plenty of interesting dynamics and problematic issues that can be found in each group. I’d love to have an honest conversation with an open minded white person that doesnt devolve into a “but black on black crime” conversation


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Part of me actually feels sorry them because it seems like they rarely fight for themselves. Everything is “tough tiddy!” and “Boosting yourself up by your boot straps”


Yah, racist whites in particular love to bring up the "But Asians are rich" bullshit, while projecting their own hyper and toxic indivudalistic culture onto asians etc. I'm just using it as an example to support your argument, but I think others should benefit from reading this too. Most asians are communal and they support each other. Their family units are cohesive and the overall ideology is very different from the dog-eat-dog mentality rife within poor/working class white families.



> Poor and middle class white people continually get wrecked by the elite yet still have the energy to hate minorities despite probably having more in common when these groups than they care to acknowledge. As if minorities are the ones making their lives shitty.


ELITIST whites are communal as fuck too. There is no one more communal than a rich white family or a group of rich white families which lies at the heart of nepotism. EVERY rich white person has a richer white person that funded their business. You look up ANY capitalist and they casually throw about "so my uncle gave me this 100k loan", "my aunt gave me this 250k loan". While poor whites are convinced that these fuckers "started their businesses in a garage, you can too". Which is so far from reality that it pains me to watch the poor whites think that they're all just millionnaires in waiting and all they have to do is start a business in their garage.



> Obviously minority groups arent perfect... there are plenty of interesting dynamics and problematic issues that can be found in each group. I’d love to have an honest conversation with an open minded white person that doesnt devolve into a “but black on black crime” conversation


I'd acknowledge this shit (because obviously I know it exists), but I don't need to or want to because there are too many whites whose entire existence is built around only acknowledging this as yet another reaction.

It's not my job to take care of an entitled white person's feelings, especially when it's in reaction to "but minorities are racist too". You wanna talk about how you were beaten up by a group of black people because of your race, I will empathize with you cuz I empathize with everyone because that's not cool. Obviously it isn't.

But too often white people _*only *_remember that they faced some minor form of racism at some distant point in their past which didn't really impact their life in reaction to trying to get non-whites from talking about racism - in particular institutional or systematic discrimination which excludes minorities from humane treatment and justice. 

So I don't care about _that _kind of white entitlement to acknowledgement of minority on white, or minority on minority racism. It's toxic because the motive is impure.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

What concerns me now is the looting and violence has started to infect Britain. 

With what's now happening in London and our police submitting to the rioters (I've seen the pictures) how long until the EDL rise up again? Or the BNP start marching? 

Scary times ahead people.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Fried. Did you really just advocate for segregation? You sir have to realize how blatantly racist that is. 

Hangman, the police should be submitting to the rioters and only arresting the trouble makers. They should be understanding why people are pissed off. Your government must change. Australias government must change and americans must change. We need accountability


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Fried. Did you really just advocate for segregation? You sir have to realize how blatantly racist that is.
> 
> Hangman, the police should be submitting to the rioters and only arresting the trouble makers. They should be understanding why people are pissed off. Your government must change. Australias government must change and americans must change. We need accountability


It's the other way in my country brother. Our police force don't touch coloured people unless they absolutely have too due to fear of being called racist. 

My fear is the absolute impotency our police force has show and how it possibly will lead to ordinary citizens having to turn to groups like the EDL and BNP.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hangman said:


> It's the other way in my country brother. Our police force don't touch coloured people unless they absolutely have too due to fear of being called racist.
> 
> My fear is the absolute impotency our police force has show and how it possibly will lead to ordinary citizens having to turn to groups like the EDL and BNP.


I heard that the protests in England initially started around a community that houses a lot of Jamaican residents who do cop no pun intended harsher treatment from the police?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> I heard that the protests in England initially started around a community that houses a lot of Jamaican residents who do cop no pun intended harsher treatment from the police?


I follow a lot of British news sources left and right and I have heard next to nothing about police excessive force against rioters. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Vast majority of White people aren't just lacking in empathy for non-whites, but they lack it for themselves. Outside of proper racists, I've hardly ever seen a white person talk a out white issues _unless_ it's in reaction to _but what about us_ while distracting from conversations about issues faced by a specific marginalized group.
> 
> Whites face racism? Ofc they do. But whites only bring it up when they're refusing to show empathy for non-whites.
> 
> ...


They are and are allowed to claim it without being labelled "supremacist" by other people of their own race. A white person calling another white person supremacist for wanting to preserve and celebrate their cultures is exclusively a white person problem.

I've noticed that at least in this day and age, more white people hate their kind than there are white people (at least observably so) that hate minorities. Something went deeply wrong.

People really need to get over the shit that happened in the past. I mean, 95%+ of the Muslim world that exists today comes at the expense of the cultural genocide of the rich and vibrant countries they conquered. None of the muslim world exists today without their mass genocide of all the rich cultures around the entire arab peninsular and neighboring countries expanding all the way from northwest africa to malaysia. And yet the minute someone tries to bring this up, they're the ones that are called islamopbobes .. but then white people constantly shit on other white people for doing exactly that. I never hear the muslims call their current domination of 1/4th of the world a result of their ethnic and cultural genocide --- In fact they love to pretend that their culture was so advanced that everyone just embraced it because it was so wonderful!

Annoys the crap out of me. The past is the past. We've learned the lessons from the past. Move the fuck on.

TBH, what this type of thread does isn't actually highlight the fact that there's racism against minorities --- The only thing that this has started highlighting to me are the racist attitudes held against white people in general ... Like there isn't even hatred against the cop that was the killer. I bet the people in here won't even be able to name the cop who was the killer here without looking the name up.

Because they don't even care about the killer or even the victim at all. All they really care about their personal political narrative and finding ways to promote it and shouting at the top of their voices to everyone "Look, _I_ cared therefore _I_ matter. Don't forget about _me_. _I_ care about you poor minorities. _I'm _not like those other evil white guys. _I _love you. Please love _me _back."



Firefromthegods said:


> Fried. Did you really just advocate for segregation? You sir have to realize how blatantly racist that is.
> 
> Hangman, the police should be submitting to the rioters and only arresting the trouble makers. They should be understanding why people are pissed off. Your government must change. Australias government must change and americans must change. We need accountability


Yes, because black and white racists seems to outnumber non-racists at this point. And this seems to be the solution they prefer.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hangman said:


> I follow a lot of British news sources left and right and I have heard next to nothing about police excessive force against rioters. 🤷‍♂️


No media outlets going to outright call the police out on their shit. The media reports what suits them. You are not going to get unbiased news from the tv. All my news comes from Philly D a YouTuber because he presents both sides of the argument and allows the viewer to form their own opinion.

Mainstream media only cares about ratings and soundbites. They won't present both sides ever.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Justice isn't about left or right so all the left vs right comments here are BS. Justice is literally objective and not even subjective. So there's no "middle ground" when it comes to helping marginalized people get it. There's no "left vs right" when it comes to freeing people from oppression.



















*Remember. Capitalists are not your friends. Capitalism is amoral. It does not care about justice or reform. It never will. *


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

The assumption that every white or every black or every yellow or every green person has the exact same thoughts and beliefs and actions based on the colour of their skin is what i object to. 

And that thought process is very strong in this thread.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> ARE YOU SEEING WHAT IM SEEING IN THESE VIDEOS?!
> 
> No, seriously. Do you see what has been happening every single day for the last week? What the police have done to peaceful, law abiding citizens with no regard for human beings. The police are responding to protests about police brutality with more brutality.
> 
> ...


I understand the anger and the rage right now. I get it as much as you can expect a middle-aged White ******* to understand what is happening. There are still good police out there that do their job. They also have to deal with this shitstorm and it ends up making their job harder. Here we had our second night of protests end peacefully. The protesters showed up at the mayor’s home and talked. It was a good conversation and the mayor sounds like he is ready to sit down and push for reforms through the city council.

I want to be optimistic but also understand what has to happen for this to be successful and to make this a reality. It calls for the anger of people to be channeled into making positive changes. Some people say being angry doesn’t help, I say anger is a great motivator if used right. So keep being angry and use it for good.

At the same time, it requires both sides to be not only willing to make these changes but also willing to give them a legitimate chance. Right now trust is lacking, I get that. Ultimately that trust needs to be there in order for honest, long-term change.

Hey, I understand it’s not possible at the moment but give those of us who are trying to understand the benefit of the doubt. Some of us, like me, are making the effort. 



FriedTofu said:


> At this point I say your country is better off segregating the black community since they don't trust cops anymore. Let them have their safe space and cops don't have to interact with them if simply suggesting working together with law enforcement triggers so much hate in their response.


Dude, that is the equivalent of burying our heads in the sand. That won’t help. It screams of the equivalent of Muslim no-go zones in European cities. We need to figure shit out but just going back to the “separate but equal” approach to life won’t do it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> It screams of the equivalent of *Muslim no-go zones in European cities*. We need to figure shit out but just going back to the “separate but equal” approach to life won’t do it.


Since you're in a re-evaluation mode right now, I think it's a good time to bring up the fact that those are not a thing. I fell for that propaganda too a few years ago ... and it all turned out to be fake.

Speaking of good cops vs bad cops:



http://imgur.com/a/8uFT376


The system doesn't even support good cops. We need to reverse this. We need more of these kinds of people in the force because as it stands right now, clearly there are far more bad cops than good cops being supported by a completely corrupt system. I can only imagine how many people stop short of standing up because they fear for their careers.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/406433779383/posts/10158972516144384


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It will be interesting to see the fallout with this Drew Brees situation.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268520734298640385


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^

Conversations are an important (though not as important as protesting) part of the process of bringing a revolution. No one should ever forget that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267139396278661121
Remember people. There is NO such thing as 1st amendment rights in America.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/8719774366/posts/10159204488054367


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268498417111703554

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268525333348790272


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The police escalated and turned the protests in Orlando violent against peaceful protestors.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Vast majority of White people aren't just lacking in empathy for non-whites, but they lack it for themselves. Outside of proper racists, I've hardly ever seen a white person talk a out white issues _unless_ it's in reaction to _but what about us_ while distracting from conversations about issues faced by a specific marginalized group.
> 
> Whites face racism? Ofc they do. But whites only bring it up when they're refusing to show empathy for non-whites.
> 
> ...


I'll add something to your first comment. You're 100% right, the Republicans and other Politicians/Business owners/Corporations don't care. It's actually racists or people who were actually trying to tackle issues within the White community such as poverty, opioid addiction, violence, family abuse etc. That's fucking sad. To have so little empathy for your people that racists are the voices to tackle big issues. I mean it boggles my mind!

Further to add, I've watched the channels of a few black activists and other non-whites who talk issues and they've pointed it out. One in particular who's from Canada was telling his experience of dealing with a "White Ally" who was in a discussion and she blurts out "Canada is too white, white people need to just like all die." He and the others were just looking at her, asked if she was serious and she said she was. He basically had to tell her that no serious activists wants less white people or for them to die, just to fix some issues plaguing white countries for non-whites. She couldn't understand what he was saying, he even pointed out her words made her sound like Hitler. She STILL didn't see the issue. He was saying that he and other black people actually have to defend white people from other white people.. and that it made no sense.

It's absolute insanity.

I watch a lot of prison channels on YouTube because I find it interesting to see what it's like since lots of our population is in prison. It's racially segregated and the world revolved around respect. Basically it's not really like the movies. So within a white gang, depending on which they have a buddy system. All the prisoners do, eating together, watching each other's backs and for the most part encouraging others. You work out, you keep proper hygiene, you don't snitch, you watch over the person next to you, you give respect and if you have an issue you talk to your leader who will then talk to the leader of another group if it involves someone. You also fight if your friends fight, this means your actions count because it effects everyone around you.

There's so many rules etc. Even though segregated you're expect to show everyone respect. Your respect their boundaries, territory and you respect chain of command. It's not wild west, so if a black and white have an issue. The white/black leader will usually work something out. I'm thinking to myself that it's nuts that criminals can work stuff out yet we cannot even have a proper talk on twitter!

Many of these ex prisoners etc talk about making themselves better white men and being the best white men they can be. Of course you know who's offended in the comments section.. White people. There were blacks and latinos explaining in the comments section that what they're saying isn't racist. Acknowledging heritage and using it as a form of strength to make yourself a better person isn't racist, they're not saying they're better than any group just wanting to be the best they can be. A concept so many whites seem to not understand so they get scared when someone talks race because they don't understand context. They get mad when black people celebrate black people advancing, they don't understand that it's not about bringing others down or being racist.

TLDR; racist whites, white prisoners and non-white people generally care about white people more overall than your average white person does.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> I'll add something to your first comment. You're 100% right, the Republicans and other Politicians/Business owners/Corporations don't care. It's actually racists or people who were actually trying to tackle issues within the White community such as poverty, opioid addiction, violence, family abuse etc. That's fucking sad. To have so little empathy for your people that racists are the voices to tackle big issues. I mean it boggles my mind!
> 
> Further to add, I've watched the channels of a few black activists and other non-whites who talk issues and they've pointed it out. One in particular who's from Canada was telling his experience of dealing with a "White Ally" who was in a discussion and she blurts out "Canada is too white, white people need to just like all die." He and the others were just looking at her, asked if she was serious and she said she was. He basically had to tell her that no serious activists wants less white people or for them to die, just to fix some issues plaguing white countries for non-whites. She couldn't understand what he was saying, he even pointed out her words made her sound like Hitler. She STILL didn't see the issue. He was saying that he and other black people actually have to defend white people from other white people.. and that it made no sense.


Self-appointed white allies are an interesting breed. They're not widely accepted within marginalized circles because typically they tend to try to dominate the conversation, devolve it into rhetoric or do exactly what that chick did in the example above. Lack in understanding of when to use certain messages and slogans and just use the slogans without understanding that such a negative slogan is an expression of trauma against oppression .. But no one _really_ wants to kill all whites. That's not a thing. It's an outburst after experiencing racialized trauma and oppression. However, most whites (liberals and conservatives) genuinely believe that that message is absolutely literal. 

There's more narcissism (not the disorder) there than actual altruism and over time it becomes pretty clear as they can't keep it up. They eventually devolve into hipster racism (which is really an extension of narc behavior overall). There's plenty of conversation being had around this issue too because ultimately you want the white allies that are at the lowest end of the spectrum with regards to obliviousness and privilege to improve and find it in themselves to be genuinely altruistic. The most fundamental aspect of being human is to be kind and have empathy for others. That's it. If you use that as the foundation for your politics, you can't go wrong. And it also opens up your eyes to most (if not all) forms of injustice.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Andrew McCarthy: 'Institutional racism' among police? Let's look at the numbers


What you hear in the media bears no resemblance to reality — not in police forces, and not in America.




www.foxnews.com





Fox News article which argues there isn't an institutional racism problem because more white americams are killed by police than african americans in any given year.

Never mentions that the population of the US is 75% white and 14% african american.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Self-appointed white allies are an interesting breed. They're not widely accepted within marginalized circles because typically they tend to try to dominate the conversation, devolve it into rhetoric or do exactly what that chick did in the example above. Lack in understanding of when to use certain messages and slogans and just use the slogans without understanding that such a negative slogan is an expression of trauma against oppression .. But no one _really_ wants to kill all whites. That's not a thing. It's an outburst after experiencing racialized trauma and oppression. However, most whites (liberals and conservatives) genuinely believe that that message is absolutely literal.
> 
> There's more narcissism (not the disorder) there than actual altruism and over time it becomes pretty clear as they can't keep it up. They eventually devolve into hipster racism (which is really an extension of narc behavior overall). There's plenty of conversation being had around this issue too because ultimately you want the white allies that are at the lowest end of the spectrum with regards to obliviousness and privilege to improve and find it in themselves to be genuinely altruistic. The most fundamental aspect of being human is to be kind and have empathy for others. That's it. If you use that as the foundation for your politics, you can't go wrong. And it also opens up your eyes to most (if not all) forms of injustice.


Groups pick the wrong allies, your best allies aren't going to be hipsters, anarchists and hardcore ideologues because they always have their own agenda. Best ones would be regular people who deal with the same issues, treat everyone well and have a common ground. People who aren't interested in hijacking your movement. The problem is there's disconnect with whites, if they cannot empathize and understand context with each other, well they're not going to understand anyone different.

A lot of these OTT "allies" are pretty much lowkey supremacists, yeah they may not hate minorities.. but their view of them is one that minorities are less than them. They talk of privilege in such a way it's a flex and they feel they should be running things. That's white supremacy in one of it's forms.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268546768196771848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268351478600617985


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Can someone gut this bitch like a fish and hang Kirk and Shapiro with her intestines? thanks.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> A lot of these OTT "allies" are pretty much lowkey supremacists, yeah they may not hate minorities.. but their view of them is one that minorities are less than them. They talk of privilege in such a way it's a flex and they feel they should be running things. That's white supremacy in one of it's forms.


Fucking THIS.

Interestingly had a conversation about this on my server over a very small thing. But it indicates that even closest ally of brown people can't relate to the simplest of things.

Brown Person: I hate walking out of a store without buying anything.

Look on the surface and it's such a simple thing. Look underneath and what do you see? Fear of being racially profiled, accused of being a thief, judged for "scoping the place".

I find it very unlikely that white people outside of the poorest class (who dress like trash) can relate to such a small experience that's filled with centuries of systematic and structural differences that have pretty much altered how our brains react to the same situation ... White people get privilege simply for dressing well. That's it. That's all they need to do. "Dress for Success", "Fake it till you make it" are literally uplifting white mantras ... That shit doesn't work if you're not white. 

My own experience with microaggressions is no matter how well I dress, how good I look, how much money I spend, I get harassed and racially profiled. If I'm on a cruise, people think I'm one of the help. If I'm at an expensive concert, even though my wife is with me, walking next to me, I'm assumed to be by myself. If I'm on my phone before a concert even starts, I get harassed by the concierge to put away my phone, even though an old white woman is literally using her phone two seats below me. I once walked out of a store and a white woman happened to walk out with me. The thing went off and guess who the clerk stopped and asked for a receipt. If I complain, suddenly I'm "playing the race card". THe thing is that whites will police other whites, but they want to police us first because of inherent biases towards non-whites.

You can't do anything at all in response to facing racism, feeling harassed.

We need to reverse the clock in this thing and elevate the experience of minorities so they don't experience existential threat over something as small as walking out of a store empty-handed. But somehow ... given how few whites (even the most liberal ones) want to admit to their privilege ... It's a pretty uphill battle.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268212102365360130

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268314363435216896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268560818024701955


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Like @Miss Sally said... theres no real unity on the white side. I guess thats one of the down sides to the individuality whites are afforded in this country. Compare that to black people, who despite being a very diverse group will almost always be thought of as a collective in this country. The fact that all black people are usually lumped together by society makes it easier for us to come together over shared injustice


True, and it brings up something tangentially related that I’ve never understood: when talking about elections and voter trends, why are black people the only group consistently referred to in monolithic terms, even by “liberal”-ish news outlets? have friends who are black and are all over the political spectrum, who don’t have much in common beyond the color of their skin, but yet Joe Biden is out there parading around saying that if you don’t vote for him, you’re not black, and he’s not the only one with that mentality. Why doesn’t that apply to any other group?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Opinion | No More Lynching!


Legislation won’t fix white supremacy. But a government response can ensure that cruelty is punished.




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268566951263117313


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

For people curious about the "defund the police" movement.










---

Most white supremacists in a nutshell: And Inghram is literally the definition of everything the KKK preaches.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268389771820204034
This is literally what they do. They hold white people to a completely different standard than they do blacks. Then if you call them out, they act outraged over being accused of being KKK. KKK isn't some looney bin cartoon that the liberal media has converted them into. The KKK are still amongst us.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Andrew McCarthy: 'Institutional racism' among police? Let's look at the numbers
> 
> 
> What you hear in the media bears no resemblance to reality — not in police forces, and not in America.
> ...


I wouldn't bother visiting Fox news. It's the same thing. They're singling out "all this because of 1 black person getting murdered by a few bad cops". The repeated comments of "Cops make mistakes, they're not all bad" is just acceptance of oppression and denial to be better. 

There is one great article though, where someone's "second amendment rights" were violated by police.









California man seen on camera pointing AR-15 at protesters arrested, charged with assault


A California man captured on camera pointing a loaded AR-15 rifle at a group of advancing protesters has been arrested and charged with assault with a deadly weapon.




www.foxnews.com





But, still refusal to acknowledge:










I've only donated once so far because I'm afraid most of the donations are scams. Unfortunately the US citizens protesting haven't had professional training to be organized and aren't communicating when protesting is. I'm hoping Mattis turns it up and can convince the military to turn on the police.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Mattis turns it up and can convince the military to turn on the police.


This needs to remain a civilian issue. As a survivor of 2 military coups (though they were peaceful), the last thing you want is the military in civilian lives. They have to remain absolutely neutral right now because the government is partisan and they cannot choose sides. The strife this creates has impacts that last generations. 

I think the military denouncing the current situation is the most valid response it can possibly give.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*THIS IS AMERICA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268335131120545794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268578643166539776


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268578643166539776
While he’s right that these people shouldn’t have been late to the party, it’s not really productive to get in their face about it. What do you want them to do? Would you rather they not come around at all?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I really like what Domonique Foxworth says here. Educate and inform your damn self.









__ https://www.facebook.com/104266592953439/posts/3613683505345046


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268578643166539776


The people "waking up" to "racism" aren't really waking up to racism tho.

What they're really noticing is that cops are brutalizing whites too and as a biproduct of that they've just discovered that this shit has been going on for decades. Some haven't even gone into that much depth and they think that this is all over just one incident.

When people protest "peacefully" everyone sleeps and they reduce candidates to single personal issues. And if you got no issues which the majority of white people in america don't (outside of unaffordable healthcare), then you don't even care about voting or anything like that. You can literally get by through an entire lifetime through "hey, don't mess up my comfort zone with your politics". They don't even know shit's bad in this country cuz it isn't bad for them.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*George Floyd's Funeral Service Stream*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1173319713002017


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Somethings that are bugging me, well besides the bad actors, looters and MSM silliness..

People were yelling about how going outside would cause issues with Corona and lives were on the line, now you have thousands of people gathering in small spaces all over the world. This is what the virus needed to stay around and people have given it. Nobody is concerned about the lives that will be lost from the mass contagion that's likely to follow. 

Another thing that bugs me is the Corporate monotization of the protests. Black background, generic words of support from companies like Apple, Google, B&J, Blizzard etc. All companies that benefit the wealthy elite, use slave labor and sweatshops and rip off the public with overpriced goods. These companies along with Twitter were out to silence the Hong Kong protests but switch up when they think this will make them money.

NBA players/sports players who told people to stop talking about Hong Kong now wanting everyone around the world to support the cause. HK was protesting human rights violations, for freedom and against Chinese oppression but these players are now about causes for humanity.

It's times like these that make you notice disgusting people and the closed mindedness of Americans, wanting everyone to notice them but ignoring the rest of the world until it suits them.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/208421665712/posts/10164372170435713



Kanye West is donating $2 million to the families of Ahmaud Arbery, Breonna Taylor and George Floyd and set up a 529 college savings fund to fully cover tuition for Floyd's 6-year-old daughter.








Kanye West pays college tuition for George Floyd's daughter


Kanye West has made a $2 million donation to support the families of George Floyd, Ahmaud Arbrery, and Breonna Taylor, along with black-owned businesses in crisis in his native Chicago, a representative for West told CNN.




www.cnn.com






Shout out to Floyd Mayweather and Kanye West for stepping up big time. 👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Strike Force said:


> True, and it brings up something tangentially related that I’ve never understood: when talking about elections and voter trends, why are black people the only group consistently referred to in monolithic terms, even by “liberal”-ish news outlets? have friends who are black and are all over the political spectrum, who don’t have much in common beyond the color of their skin, but yet Joe Biden is out there parading around saying that if you don’t vote for him, you’re not black, and he’s not the only one with that mentality. Why doesn’t that apply to any other group?


I think its simply a minority thing... we’re not really allowed to be individuals. Everyone is a spokesman for their entire race

Since white people are the default race here, we’ve seen them represented in a billion ways. That’s why minorities “bitch” about representation. That shit’s important and since white people dont have to worry about representation they‘re usually the ones who complain about other groups wanting it.

All it really takes is a little empathy but its seems like empathy for others is just not something that stressed by white people. Saying this wont spark a genuine conversation from most people. They’ll just bitch about generalizations when we all know there’s truth to the statements


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Miss Sally said:


> Somethings that are bugging me, well besides the bad actors, looters and MSM silliness..
> 
> People were yelling about how going outside would cause issues with Corona and lives were on the line, now you have thousands of people gathering in small spaces all over the world. This is what the virus needed to stay around and people have given it. Nobody is concerned about the lives that will be lost from the mass contagion that's likely to follow.
> 
> ...


Blizzard was not silent at all during Hong Kong protests. They made their stance that they support the Hong Kong government and humans rights can fuck off. They banned players for speaking up on the resolution and side stepped an apology. Blizzard is a shit company who I can't afford to go bankrupt or else South Korea will go bankrupt. They nearly own a country. 


Also, considering the trash from the blonde fox reporter, I'm hoping NBA players go on strike. "Go back to dribbling", but then says Drew Brees is a person and has something to offer. Everyone wants to side step the amendments. Drew Brees wasn't arrested for what he said; his first amendment was protected. People are calling him a piece of shit for it; which has nothing to do with the right to free speech. This bitch has no issue with ignoring cops gassing protesters who are sitting with their hands tied, but people disagree with Drew Brees and she comes riding in on a white horse. Cunt should be fired and extradited attacking Lebron's first amendment rights.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Rozzop said:


> The assumption that every white or every black or every yellow or every green person has the exact same thoughts and beliefs and actions based on the colour of their skin is what i object to.
> 
> And that thought process is very strong in this thread.


And thats the issue... people are definitely individuals but there are collective ideologies that come are ingrained in people depending on what group theyre in. This goes beyond race. For example, as a man I was raised a certain way (macho/hyper masculine tendencies were encouraged), like a good majority of American men born in the mid 90’s. For the most part I viewed the world through that lens and acted accordingly until I was older and became more empathetic towards the struggles of women. I know men are a huge diverse group but for the most part we still have the same collective issues. The same concept applies to all groups especially in the racial aspect.

When I hear someone say something that’s negative yet somewhat true about any of the groups that I belong to, I don’t instantly get butt-hurt... I listen to the person and try to engage in a dialogue. Simply saying “not all x group does that” or “that’s a huge generalization” is dumb because we all know that statements dont apply to the entire group. It derails any real conversation that can be had about certain issues

Just my two cents. Do whatever you wish with it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hong Kong protestors are not the same as the BLM protestors. Hong Kong protests are fueled by their mega billionnaires and triads who are seeking to get away with their crimes. China may exploit the law, but the law is to bring exploiters and criminals to justice. People shouldn't just assume that all protestors have the exact same values. Just as Indian riots are completely different as those are legit riots against an apartheid state. French are rioting against a Capitalist state and developing oligarchy. All protests are not the same and shouldn't be lent the same support because some protests are ideologically opposite of each other. Criticize each movement for it's salient features and ideology, not what it looks like.

I will also add that police brutality in Hong Kong has more in common with British colonizers than they are of modern Chinese methods... And even if I don't agree with the protestors themselves and what they're protesting, I will acknowledge that the methods employed against them are again... British in origin .. and that is not ok. It's internalized colonizer mindset. Same as you see in Pakistan.

Texas police open fire on protesters trying to get medical care for injured child.


http://imgur.com/a/8VHntin


Does anyone remember mocking me for calling America a dystopia just year or so ago? Doesn't look like anything but a dystopia now, does it.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

I can see slowly but surely some justice is being served to those corrupt police officers we've seen this year. Is this the new normal? Are people expected to protest and use cancel culture tactics to basically get the police to uphold the law? This shit is exhausting. But at least the people are aware of one single way of getting justice that seems to work better than any others. 

I'd say people should protest until the killers and corrupt police from even just the last 2 years are all in prison, but none of us have the time.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm scratching my head wondering why people don't think Police should be held to a higher standard. 

Certain careers mean you're obligated to be better. 

I understand that being a Cop is probably hard, dealing with the public in general is hard, dealing with them at their worst is a nightmare. That doesn't mean you abuse your power.

I deal with some dumb, dumb, DUMB fucking people who waste my time, waste Hospital resources and who need a slap, not one slap but like a triple slap. Yet I don't because it's my obligation to help. The Government should provide more methods for public servants to release stress, have time off etc. Nothing justifies you killing someone in cold blood. You're an Officer of the law, you're supposed to help people, not kill them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Can someone gut this bitch like a fish and hang Kirk and Shapiro with her intestines? thanks.


this shit goes on for almost 20 minutes jfc. i could not get 30 seconds into it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

skypod said:


> I can see slowly but surely some justice is being served to those corrupt police officers we've seen this year. Is this the new normal? Are people expected to protest and use cancel culture tactics to basically get the police to uphold the law? This shit is exhausting. But at least the people are aware of one single way of getting justice that seems to work better than any others.
> 
> I'd say people should protest until the killers and corrupt police from even just the last 2 years are all in prison, but none of us have the time.


At least in America, millions of people, many young are now jobless since the pandemic. It's my opinion that protesting and rioting wouldn't have broken out if there was not a pandemic. It's sad what it took to push people, even me. I'm ashamed.

Cancel culture works, whether good or bad. I hope it works here. Reaper said he didn't care about mega corporations, but I think their a key to getting police reformation and leadership change. If corporations stop making donations to certain officials as a result of cancel culture, those officials may change. If all the Trump backing politicians weren't stopped getting paid off, many would rebuke Trump and leave him. 

10 years ago a rape victim was always asked "why were you wearing that?", "why didn't you report it?", "you shouldn't have said that." and cancel culture raped Hollywood. It's not fixed and there will always be rape, but now people are very open to these victims and the victims are allowed to speak without harassment. Imagine if we can apply the same judgment to police brutality? Even today people are saying "well they shouldn't resisted", "they were asking for it", and "cops can make mistakes". Once those excuses are vilified by all the media politicians won't want any connection to police brutality.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> this shit goes on for almost 20 minutes jfc. i could not get 30 seconds into it.


I can't believe how easily you can fool people just by LOOKING like you know what you're talking about.
She took a strawman argument and ran with it for 20min rambling like an idiot. The 2nd half of the video is even more cringe when she says there's no police brutality and it's all a myth.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268617310337511429

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268620906605080576


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268660257909354496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268639986733199362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268676039275929601

They are getting WORSE


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268620623489560576
“A viral video shows a cyclist on a Maryland bike path confronting a little girl who was hanging up flyers in support of protests against the death of George Floyd, grabbing the posters from her hand, then charging a man who was filming the encounter and knocking him to the ground. Police said they are searching for the cyclist and need help from the public identifying him as he is wanted for assault.”









Police searching for man in viral video who attacked teens, took George Floyd flyers


Maryland-National Capital Park Police in Montgomery County, Maryland, are asking the public for help identifying a cyclist who appeared to attack a group of teenagers in a now-viral video.




thehill.com





Folks holding onto racism and white supremacy are not going to let go easy as they are challenged to deal with this call for justice and equality.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

That is horrifying. Those people are literally just standing there and that dude is swinging as hard as he possibly can on people who are just standing.

And why aren't any of his fellow cops doing anything to chill him the fuck out? They're just standing there too and some others are swinging at others.

Disgusting


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268674438800818176

uhhhh report to who?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The real terrorist organization is The Police Union.

But what do I know.










Also, found the good cops.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268736066841804800
How much longer is this going to be allowed to happen?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Reaper said:


> The real terrorist organization is The Police Union.
> 
> But what do I know.
> 
> ...


I googled him and he's a former NYPD, so I hold weight in his source. But, guy is a total piece of shit. However, he also said blood gangs are joining against the cops. 

It's 2020 and I want gang violence against cops. Thanks Trump.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nvm


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268728057101193218Police blatantly LIED about pushing that old man! If they will push him down to die then they will kill anybody.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I heard from someone that their office workers organized a group of retired ex-cops to go and start a riot and then blame it on black people.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Someone I went to school with was killed during a protest (hispanic guy just in case people needed to know). From the story it looks like he was going to kill a cop. People are really not giving a single fuck right and prepared to die for this cause. Sucks that it’s come to this.

I’d link the story but im super illiterate when it comes to this shit. Just google Jorge Gomez in Nevada


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

MrMister said:


> this shit goes on for almost 20 minutes jfc. i could not get 30 seconds into it.


Candace Owens was a liberal as recently as 2015 with her own website bashing Trump and wishing old tea party type's to die off . A year later she is full on Maga. Unless she was brainwashed this all performative for her and is a 1st class grifter.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ShiningStar said:


> Candace Owens was a liberal as recently as 2015 with her own website bashing Trump and wishing old tea party type's to die off . A year later she is full on Maga. Unless she was brainwashed this all performative for her and is a 1st class grifter.


I wonder if she fears that this country will really become an ethnostate and she wants to be the one who calls the shots in the concentration camps ... That being a collaborator will help her survive or something. 

Though, that would be giving her too much credit actually.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Someone I went to school with was killed during a protest (hispanic guy just in case people needed to know). From the story it looks like he was going to kill a cop. People are really not giving a single fuck right and prepared to die for this cause. Sucks that it’s come to this.
> 
> I’d link the story but im super illiterate when it comes to this shit. Just google Jorge Gomez in Nevada


I am so sorry for your loss. This shit is surreal. I have a friend who is a reporter in Birmingham, AL and he was arrested tonight while he was covering the protests! What is happening now is unconstitutional.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

ShiningStar said:


> Candace Owens was a liberal as recently as 2015 with her own website bashing Trump and wishing old tea party type's to die off . A year later she is full on Maga. Unless she was brainwashed this all performative for her and is a 1st class grifter.


If there's one thing that racist looove above all, is someone from the race they're racist against, to agree with them. When you're from a minority, you get more love when you try to defend racists, than when you attack them.
She realized that, and turned into a business model. You add a little self hatred (or a lot) on top of that and boom you got a Candace Owens. 
Poor girl must absolutely shit on black people in her private life, even more so than she does in the media.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268755175512178688



__ https://www.facebook.com/115853638443642/posts/3738000966228873



This is crazy


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268767011913383937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268759917780967424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268763606876913664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268774775268052992
*FUCK THE POLICE
FUCK EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM*


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I didnt even want to see that video of George Floyds passing but it played on an ad on youtube and i cried. That is just god damn awful. I wanted to see what the protests have been like and after seeing that ad I was immediately turned away. Im happy to see this uprising as crazy as its become it's absolutely neccessary.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Clique could you remind me how to link videos? I want to add a phillip defranco video. He does unbiased news updates. Since people are complainingabout the Corona numbers spiking i believe those posters should see his piece on it. Its also time stamped which you can find by skipping ahead. He also goes into detail about trump attacking military leaders for speaking out.

I must say part one isn't as inflammatory but does hit on important points. If anyone is interested on riot specific information he has a second video that provides unbiased information on his channel


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268221266273734662

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268290394611163143


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm curious, if y'all 'abolish the police' who will protect you from gangs/cartel/bad people?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268620623489560576
> “A viral video shows a cyclist on a Maryland bike path confronting a little girl who was hanging up flyers in support of protests against the death of George Floyd, grabbing the posters from her hand, then charging a man who was filming the encounter and knocking him to the ground. Police said they are searching for the cyclist and need help from the public identifying him as he is wanted for assault.”
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this last night...this is five minutes from my house! I thought everyone had gotten the memo that attacking and assaulting innocent and peaceful teenagers in broad daylight is, ya know, not exactly OK, but apparently I was wrong. Has everyone gone nuts?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Clique could you remind me how to link videos? I want to add a phillip defranco video. He does unbiased news updates. Since people are complainingabout the Corona numbers spiking i believe those posters should see his piece on it. Its also time stamped which you can find by skipping ahead. He also goes into detail about trump attacking military leaders for speaking out.
> 
> I must say part one isn't as inflammatory but does hit on important points. If anyone is interested on riot specific information he has a second video that provides unbiased information on his channel


You can just copy + paste the link to your video, add it to your post and the video will embed itself. 

I am so appalled at what I have seen on top of what happened to my friend. He’s been released and he’s ok now but what the police are doing is unconstitutional


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Clique said:


> You can just copy + paste the link to your video, add it to your post and the video will embed itself.
> 
> I am so appalled at what I have seen on top of what happened to my friend. He’s been released and he’s ok now but what the police are doing is unconstitutional


Ah we don't need to erase things from the equals sign anymore? Sweet. Cheers brother. Give your mate my best. I know it will amount to support from a ghost in the machine but yeah






Time stamps for the pertinent information 
2:40 for protests/covid concerns 
10:37 for military leaders speaking out against trump 

And for those who aren't going to watch cause they think its inherent bias, don't worry he prides himself on presenting both sides so his subscribers can form their own opinion


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The American Police state needs to be tore down and rebuilt. They’re too far gone, it’s an organized militarised gang at this point.

The lack of empathy of shown for the old man they nearly killed is just astonishing. They leave an elderly human being lying unconscious, bleeding from the head and they just move on. Like it’s a normal every day thing. Dystopian shit. 

Around the country there are scenes of cops initiating the violence. The very opposite of what their job is supposed to entail. Lead on by a gangster president and his fascist cronies you can clearly see they’re relishing the supposed “race war.” People bringing up looters and vandalism as if it excuses the brutality – Like disorganized protesters and cops should be held to the same standard. Laughable. 

The racial narrative is pretty off point too and seems to distract people from that fact that the US looks like an occupying army is storming the country. The Libs never fail to divide themselves and throw out their useless platitudes at times like this though. Morons. The protesters, black and white, should be coming together and organising general strikes with concrete demands beyond ending racism, whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268221266273734662


These losers with no self awareness deserve to be shot and killed as well just like the Police they're protesting against. Fucking scum.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268719217236258816Becky Lynch kept her word and went to the protest but it was a peaceful one. @The Definition of Technician


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268719217236258816Becky Lynch kept her word and went to the protest but it was a peaceful one. @The Definition of Technician


Can you believe some people decided to jump her for not reacting 0.2s after the incident?
The european wrestlers like Becky and Aleister really show the difference in values. They're fucking hurting more than their fellow americans.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Can you believe some people decided to jump her for not reacting 0.2s after the incident?
> The european wrestlers like Becky and Aleister really show the difference in values. They're fucking hurting more than their fellow americans.


Those people can go to hell with their impatience. She had to take care of herself first and make sure that not only herself was safe. She had to make sure the baby that is growing inside of her belly is safe as well. We need more people in the industry like them that actually gives a fuck and knows how to behave during a protest. I feel no sorry for the looters and the ones that are beating each other up. Also destroying property at all.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

My American friends, I'm sorry to say your country is an absolute shit show and on form the worst country in the developed world bar none. You guys need to take your country back and fast.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

MrMister said:


> this shit goes on for almost 20 minutes jfc. i could not get 30 seconds into it.


George Floyd was a DRUG ADDICT and he was HIGH as fuck on his arrest, too. Sucks that he died but he was a FUCKING CRIMINAL his whole life and now they are making a SAINT out of him. If that ain't brainwashing I don't know what it is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Rex daily mail is not a good source. Try again. His family would have been upfront about his history if this was remotely true.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Rex Rasslin said:


> George Floyd was a DRUG ADDICT and he was HIGH as fuck on his arrest, too. Sucks that he died but he was a FUCKING CRIMINAL his whole life and now they are making a SAINT out of him. If that ain't brainwashing I don't know what it is.


You don't deserve to be murdered because you have an addiction you absolute whopper


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BuckshotLarry said:


> You don't deserve to be murdered because you have an addiction you absolute whopper


This "he was a criminal" screeching is a dog whistle cover up for would-be n-hunters and lynchers. People like this poster would join lynch mobs in the past and they do it today too by supporting the brutality of the police force. It's something mentally wrong with some people where this is how they behave. 

They've always done this since blacks originally were brought here.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> This "he was a criminal" screeching is a dog whistle cover up for would-be n-hunters and lynchers. People like this poster would join lynch mobs in the past and they do it today too by supporting the brutality of the police force. It's something mentally wrong with some people where this is how they behave.
> 
> They've always done this since blacks originally were brought here.


Does he actually have a criminal past? Cause I've heard shit like he held a gun to a pregnant womans gut ? Or is it all just right wing slander to try and calm the riots?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hangman said:


> I'm curious, if y'all 'abolish the police' who will protect you from gangs/cartel/bad people?


I'm curious, too. No one in this thread, no one protesting, and no one on social media has called for abolishing police till that one tweet. No one has asked to abolish police. We've asked them to be police, protect and serve, and stop beating innocent people. That one tweet doesn't speak on behalf of anyone I've spoken to or seen protesting for human rights.




Rex Rasslin said:


> George Floyd was a DRUG ADDICT and he was HIGH as fuck on his arrest, too. Sucks that he died but he was a FUCKING CRIMINAL his whole life and now they are making a SAINT out of him. If that ain't brainwashing I don't know what it is.


Making him a saint on TV now means nothing to me. I'm aware he committed crimes. I didn't watch his memorial service since it was many people taking photo ops instead of addressing the issue. Had those 4 cops been trained and held accountable, there wouldn't have been a murder. What you say "sucks", in relation to a handcuffed mean being helplessly suffocated to death, is just one extreme of what police are doing daily in the US. 

I don't care if George Floyd was a criminal or a saint. I care about people peacefully protesting and being beaten to a pulp by an angry, rogue police unit who is supposed to serve and protect. They didn't protect George Floyd and they're not protecting American lives. There's clips every few seconds, entirely new ones every few seconds, of cops beating protesters. This isn't main stream media. These are actual people going to peaceful protests. This isn't media or a politicians agenda, this is actual recordings from US citizens. You can see posts one page back of a clip of a police office pushing an old man over, nearly killing him, then lying and saying he feel.

If that incident only "sucks", then brainwashing is out the window. You're in complete denial. And, I'd like to know why if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I am against police brutality and racism of any form! But I am saying that George Floyd was not the gentle giant the media has been saying for the past week now. He was a criminal and a drug addict and that's a fact.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I'm curious, too. No one in this thread, no one protesting, and no one on social media has called for abolishing police till that one tweet. No one has asked to abolish police. We've asked them to be police, protect and serve, and stop beating innocent people. That one tweet doesn't speak on behalf of anyone I've spoken to or seen protesting for human rights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PROTESTING for your RIGHTS in a PEACEFUL way is CORRECT and RIGHTEOUS but LOOTING and VANDALIZING is CRIMINAL. And George Floyd got arrested because he was being criminal yet again as he paid with counterfeit money and he was also intoxicated at that time.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That changes nothing. It's like using the she wore a short skirt so its her fault she was raped. It doesn't fly man. A cops job is to detain and help build a legal case. And protect human rights.not decide who lives and dies. Even criminals are humans. The only ones I class as subhuman are rapists and sociopathic serial killers. Them people absolutely deserve to be treated however a cop wants.

Non violent criminals like Floyd? Nah you treat them like human beings who made mistakes


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Does he actually have a criminal past? Cause I've heard shit like he held a gun to a pregnant womans gut ? Or is it all just right wing slander to try and calm the riots?


Criminal history in AmeriKKKa is irrelevant to the extra judicial killings perpetrated by the police.

Every country in the world has criminals (which include repeat offenders) and yet only AmeriKKKa has a police brutality issue in the so-called first world. 

The culture of criminality is obviously wrong, but the fact that AmeriKKKans think it's ok to absolve KKKops of murder just because someone did some bad things in the distant past which have nothing to do with their extra judicial murder in the moment is a form of white supremacy. 

This form of lack of empathy from whites is extended to other whites too because AmeriKKKans are trained to believe that everyone that ever died at the hands of anyone with authority "deserved" it. Absolute subservience to uniforms and men in power is inherent to AmeriKKKanism and AmeriKKKanistanis. 

You face this issue with the cult of AmeriKKKan presidents as well where even though they have combined to kill millions of people around the world with over 90% of them completely innocent, Americans (whites in partiKKKular) think it's all oKKK.

Remember, it's oKKK to be White. KKKan't be anything else.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> That changes nothing. It's like using the she wore a short skirt so its her fault she was raped. It doesn't fly man. A cops job is to detain and help build a legal case. And protect human rights.not decide who lives and dies. Even criminals are humans. The only ones I class as subhuman are rapists and sociopathic serial killers. Them people absolutely deserve to be treated however a cop wants.
> 
> Non violent criminals like Floyd? Nah you treat them like human beings who made mistakes


So a man who was convicted for aggravated robbery is non violent to you? George Floyd plead guilty of breaking into a woman's house and pointing a gun to her stomach in search for drugs and money. He actually was dressed in a blue uniform and told the victim he was from the water department. You think that was just a mistake?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BuckshotLarry said:


> My American friends, I'm sorry to say your country is an absolute shit show and on form the worst country in the developed world bar none. You guys need to take your country back and fast.


One of the problems in the US is that made so many fucking shit illegal.
All Drugs is a crime, fucking retards, cocaine is a crime, prostitution is a crime but not pornography, they waste so much fucking money and resources on useless shit. The US is a pathetic war states that always needs an enemy abroad to keep their people brainwashed and in line. Fucking stupid idiots imaging thinking someone charged for cocaine possession is automatically a bad person.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Criminal history in AmeriKKKa is irrelevant to the extra judicial killings perpetrated by the police.
> 
> Every country in the world has criminals (which include repeat offenders) and yet only AmeriKKKa has a police brutality issue in the so-called first world.
> 
> ...


It does not matter what skin color you have - what matters is if you're a righteous or a criminal human. I think you are a nice guy but you should stop hating certain groups of people. What has a white human done to you that you hate us so much? Is that not racism and discrimination?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> One of the problems in the US is that made so many fucking shit illegal.
> All Drugs is a crime, fucking retards, cocaine is a crime, prostitution is a crime but not pornography, they waste so much fucking money and resources on useless shit. The US is a pathetic war states that always needs an enemy abroad to keep their people brainwashed and in line. Fucking stupid idiots imaging thinking someone charged for cocaine possession is automatically a bad person.


It's an issue with property rights as well. Most Whites have gatekept blacks out of wealth of their own including literally burning down their prosperous towns when they built them after gaining freedom and continue to hoard all the property and create more and more laws around protecting themselves and continue to hoard wealth excluding a vast majority of the population from having ANY benefits at all. Whites created petty theft, and then decided that what they own is more important than the person who steals it from them instead of saying, ok, let's share this wealth so people don't feel the NEED to steal.

Of course, the REAL theives and criminals are the ones that engage in wage theft, but since they're usually rich white bastards the small time white loser worships him as "smart".



Rex Rasslin said:


> It does not matter what skin color you have - what matters is if you're a righteous or a criminal human. I think you are a nice guy but you should stop hating certain groups of people. What has a white human done to you that you hate us so much? Is that not racism and discrimination?


You don't deserve my kindness. You're not entitled to it. Fuck off. The fact that you people go around promoting violence and then demand respect is disgusting.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Reaper said:


> You don't deserve my kindness. You're not entitled to it. Fuck off. The fact that you people go around promoting violence and then demand respect is disgusting.


Where do I promote violence? You are wrong man. You sound like a racist idiot full of hate.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Where do I promote violence? You are wrong man. You sound like a racist idiot full of hate.


It's perfectly ok to hate oblivious racists like you. I'm pretty justified in doing so.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Rex Rasslin said:


> I am against police brutality and racism of any form! But I am saying that George Floyd was not the gentle giant the media has been saying for the past week now. He was a criminal and a drug addict and that's a fact.


Thank you for sharing factual documents. Am I correct that he served 5 years in jail, or at least that was the initial sentence? Some of the pictures are too small but I see on the first the 5 year sentence. 



Rex Rasslin said:


> PROTESTING for your RIGHTS in a PEACEFUL way is CORRECT and RIGHTEOUS but LOOTING and VANDALIZING is CRIMINAL. And George Floyd got arrested because he was being criminal yet again as he paid with counterfeit money and he was also intoxicated at that time.


George Floyd should have been arrested and sentenced based on a counterfeit $20.00 bill. I've read that counterfeit money can lead up to 20 years in jail. But, I didn't read the police arriving on scene are allowed to kill a man. Certainty not a man who isn't resisting arrest. Key witnesses, the police report, and the 10 minute video do not show George Floyd struggled with the police to the point where he needed a knee on his neck. I realize this is technically subjective, but I would be fearful of anyone who feels that degree of force was necessary. 

I'm glad you agree peaceful protesting is correct and righteous. This is what US citizens have been doing for the past week, and few hundred years. I mentioned there are endless videos from peaceful protesters, not main stream media, of the protesters standing with their hands up and getting shot at, shot in the face, arrested, and brutalized. Because you believe in the right to peaceful protesting and you feel George Floyd should have been addressed for his crime of a counterfeit $20.00, the only outcome I can assume is you're against police at this time. Since, they did not treat George Floyd as if he counterfeited a $20.00 nor are the police allowing peaceful and righteous protesting. Am I correct?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Reaper said:


> It's perfectly ok to hate oblivious racists like you. I'm pretty justified in doing so.


So I am a racist for pointing out George Floyd was a criminal and not a saint?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

White Supremacists created the society (in particular in AmeriKKKa) where people who would never be "criminals" are "criminals" (only also defined largely by the white supremacist system of how it defines certain crimes based around racial prejudices) in the first place by hoarding wealth and gatekeeping the vast majority of people (more disproportionately blacks) out of wealth and then over-polices them disproportionately as well, and therefore claiming someone was a "criminal" is re-enforcing existing white supremacist ideals - and therefore racism.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Thank you for sharing factual documents. Am I correct that he served 5 years in jail, or at least that was the initial sentence? Some of the pictures are too small but I see on the first the 5 year sentence.


Yes, you are correct.


All Elite Wanking said:


> George Floyd should have been arrested and sentenced based on a counterfeit $20.00 bill. I've read that counterfeit money can lead up to 20 years in jail. But, I didn't read the police arriving on scene are allowed to kill a man. Certainty not a man who isn't resisting arrest. Key witnesses, the police report, and the 10 minute video do not show George Floyd struggled with the police to the point where he needed a knee on his neck. I realize this is technically subjective, but I would be fearful of anyone who feels that degree of force was necessary.
> 
> I'm glad you agree peaceful protesting is correct and righteous. This is what US citizens have been doing for the past week, and few hundred years. I mentioned there are endless videos from peaceful protesters, not main stream media, of the protesters standing with their hands up and getting shot at, shot in the face, arrested, and brutalized. Because you believe in the right to peaceful protesting and you feel George Floyd should have been addressed for his crime of a counterfeit $20.00, the only outcome I can assume is you're against police at this time. Since, they did not treat George Floyd as if he counterfeited a $20.00 nor are the police allowing peaceful and righteous protesting. Am I correct?


I also agree with you here but I have to add that lootings and vandalizing has nothing to do with peaceful protesting. The same thing happened back in 1992 in LA and citizen also had to defend themselfs back then because the police couldn't deal with all the looting that was going on.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Reaper said:


> White Supremacists created the society (in particular in AmeriKKKa) where people who would never be "criminals" are "criminals" (only also defined largely by the white supremacist system of how it defines certain crimes based around racial prejudices) in the first place by hoarding wealth and gatekeeping the vast majority of people (more disproportionately blacks) out of wealth and then over-polices them disproportionately as well, and therefore claiming someone was a "criminal" is re-enforcing existing white supremacist ideals - and therefore racism.


So George Floyd wasn't actually a criminal?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268575677286154246


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Yes, you are correct.
> 
> I also agree with you here but I have to add that lootings and vandalizing has nothing to do with peaceful protesting. The same thing happened back in 1992 in LA and citizen also had to defend themselfs back then because the police couldn't deal with all the looting that was going on.


It comes down to a game of chicken. It's abusive and cruel to make this analogy, but this is how it argued on facebook, twitter, and here. "we wouldn't beat you down if you didn't riot; we wouldn't riot if you didn't beat us down". 

If people don't riot and loot, police will supposedly stop attacking US citizens.
or
If police stop attacking US citizens, people will supposedly stop the rioting and looting.

It shouldn't come down to this, and it's much more complex than this. Police are acting outside of the law, how much force they're allowed to use. This is evident with George Floyd's mistreatment to death. Protesters are acting outside their 1st amendment right and causing riots or looting. All I can ask of you is to recognize police we're always more brutal and unfair, for more than 1 week of riots and looting, and are increasing their escalation tactics. The occasional videos of a suspect being beaten is now amplified daily, hourly, every minute, straight from peaceful protesters phones. I'm asking you to acknowledge that US police need reformation, much more training, and to be held accountable for when they act outside this reformation and training. Just are you want the rioters and looters to be held accountable.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Rex Rasslin said:


> So a man who was convicted for aggravated robbery is non violent to you? George Floyd plead guilty of breaking into a woman's house and pointing a gun to her stomach in search for drugs and money. He actually was dressed in a blue uniform and told the victim he was from the water department. You think that was just a mistake?


You said it was in the past right? Went to jail and rehabilitated? Yep I'm still team George. I know how hard addiction is. Not first hand but I will always sympathize with an addict. You can kill a loved one and I'll hate you but I'll demand you be put in jail. I won't hold a grudge. Because I know you weren't yourself. Same thing with stealing money. It sucks but I know what it's like to struggle. Admittedly if your just after money for the sake of wealth I'm more likely going to deck you in court if I can but I'd rather you be in jail eating soup for a number of weeks.

There's only two crimes where honestly thecops better find your ass first. Rape and premeditated murder where you killed just because, or for a thrill or because you are vengeful. There's only so far my empathy goes.

I'm not perfect mate. I was racist myself. When I was a child my dog who i loved more than anything in the world was tormented by aborigines so I held a grudge and thought of them all as hooligans and thugs. It wasn't until I was 16 I started to change. My dog never got over it and to the day she died she was racist. A sweet dog but afraid of anything black. I still love her though.

There is no black and white here. Yes there is absolutely racial bias when it comes to the cops. But these protests have exposed the underlying problem. Police brutality. The cops are pussys. Their badges are shields to protect them from the fact they are weak and afraid. They are children who have just been told off and are now throwing tantrums. And the politicians are enablers and just as corrupt.

Until that problem is fixed, the world's going to continue to be fucked as everyone in this thread is saying. We cannot rely on our leaders anymore. We have to be the change we want to see. We have to show them that racism is wrong. We have to not fall for the "but but but he was a criminal" nonsense. Ignore the whataboutism bullshit. We have to not just accept the lies we are fed to curtail us in to silence. Like others have been saying in videos I've been watching the only way to beat systemic racism is to tear down that system. If that means getting loud so be it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi guys, had heard of this story saw the footage from the phone originally and now today I've seen the video from a bunch of security cameras plus the cell phone footage. A Google search hasn't really lead to anything definitive so I thought I'd ask here because this thread is 42 pages deep and you guys surely will know.

How do we know this disgusting act is racially motivated? I've seen many police brutality videos in the past and it seems anyone could be a victim of it at anytime. Come across a cop on a bad day? You might have it happen to you also regardless of what race you are. Forgive my ignorance if I'm legitimately missing a big piece of the puzzle here.

Thanks for any answers and would like to offer my best wishes to the Floyd family. Dude seemed cool as hell and leaves behind a 6 year old which is absolutely heartbreaking. Saw his brother breaking down which makes my heart hurt also.

R.I.P to George also. Nobody deserves that.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree with you guys that the system is the problem and the police brutality must stop. The problem is the world is at war and as long as there is no peace there won't be justice. But I won't support a criminal like George Floyd who spent 8 years in prison and act as if he was a martyr. He did not deserve to die but he should not have done the things he did either which ultimately lead to his death. Without peace there will never be justice! And what the US have caused in many countries of this world now happens in their home which I call karma.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Rex Rasslin said:


> I agree with you guys that the system is the problem and the police brutality must stop. The problem is the world is at war and as long as there is no peace there won't be justice. But I won't support a criminal like George Floyd who spent 8 years in prison and act as if he was a martyr. He did not deserve to die but he should not have done the things he did either which ultimately lead to his death. Without peace there will never be justice! And what the US have caused in many countries of this world now happens in their home which I call karma.


Yeah, I have gone back a few pages and read. Sure, he was a criminal and isn't the gentle giant he's being made out to be but also seemed to be turning his life around for his daughter. Who knows though, maybe he was still dabbling in crime and maybe he wasn't. We'll probably never find out.

What I am focused on is the excessive force and if it was indeed racially motivated.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It should go without saying that police should not be killing people as they arrest them no matter what crime they are suspected of committing as long as the suspects are not trying to harm or kill people at the time of their arrest.

*To try to taint the image of the victim as if his criminal record warrants murder or his life is worth less, a man unjustly and criminally murdered by the state, let’s me know you are an indecent motherfucker with little to no soul. *

Even the police officers committing police brutality every day and infringing on American citizens rights don’t deserve to die in the streets. They all should be locked up immediately though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hi guys, had heard of this story saw the footage from the phone originally and now today I've seen the video from a bunch of security cameras plus the cell phone footage. A Google search hasn't really lead to anything definitive so I thought I'd ask here because this thread is 42 pages deep and you guys surely will know.
> 
> How do we know this disgusting act is racially motivated? I've seen many police brutality videos in the past and it seems anyone could be a victim of it at anytime. *Come across a cop on a bad day? *You might have it happen to you also regardless of what race you are. Forgive my ignorance if I'm legitimately missing a big piece of the puzzle here.
> 
> ...


Many people think it was racially motivated. Some do not. But, one of the biggest outcomes to this is what I bolded and underlined. I don't want say "how dare you!", but to make any excuse, no matter how small, and dismiss a cop not doing their job correctly cannot be an answer. A few bad cops, a cop on a bad day, are exactly why so many officers get away with murder, theft, brutality, the list goes on. Police need to be better than a normal person because their job is not normal. The can't make mistakes without accountability. We can't be lenient because it's a tough job.




Rex Rasslin said:


> I agree with you guys that the system is the problem and the police brutality must stop. The problem is the world is at war and as long as there is no peace there won't be justice. But I won't support a criminal like George Floyd who spent 8 years in prison and act as if he was a martyr. He did not deserve to die but he should not have done the things he did either which ultimately lead to his death. Without peace there will never be justice! And what the US have caused in many countries of this world now happens in their home which I call karma.


Then, please speak to that. Police don't deserve to die (despite a raging post I made earlier), but they cannot continue to do what they do outside the law. A call for Law and Order cannot only apply to some. I won't call someone a racist for saying "George Floyd was a criminal", but I can't support anyone who ends the conversation there with reasoning to continue the same system.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I just want to warn you that BLM is a socialist movement and they will use black people for their false agenda. Socialism is the worst ideology in mankind's history and has killed millions upon millions around the globe (see China, Germany, Russia, Venezuela).


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Enough. Black lives matter hasn't killed anyone. The people who killed the protesters didn't do in the name of peace and equality. Your arguments have been beaten, your back tracking and doubling down on a flimsy point we have already acknowledged and now your grasping at straws.

You csn say you agree that the system is broken but you are pulling the same shit they do. So stop it. Be better.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Many people think it was racially motivated. Some do not. But, one of the biggest outcomes to this is what I bolded and underlined. I don't want say "how dare you!", but to make any excuse, no matter how small, and dismiss a cop not doing their job correctly cannot be an answer. A few bad cops, a cop on a bad day, are exactly why so many officers get away with murder, theft, brutality, the list goes on. Police need to be better than a normal person because their job is not normal. The can't make mistakes without accountability. We can't be lenient because it's a tough job.


No dismissing here my man. I'm saying it's ridiculous that if a cop is having a bad day he might kill or seriously hurt someone. We need cops around the world that can deal with ANY situation in a proper and humane way.

I'm angry at the cops that did this I'm just trying to find out where all this racial stuff has come from.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm angry at the cops that did this I'm just trying to find out where all this racial stuff has come from.


You don’t know America’s history with Black people? Specifically with police and Black people? Specifically the history of the main officer who had his knee on Mr. Floyd’s neck? Or follow American news for the last 8 years?

It’s all been touched on in like the first 20-30 pages of this thread.





__ https://www.facebook.com/100000635502663/posts/3331869543510863


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268518041735888897


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I have no idea if the killing was racist. 

One cop was Asian, one was Jewish looking, One is White and the other is Blackish. 

This may sound wrong but if it was racist it could be written off as a few bad people. Yet I don't think it was which means it's an even worse problem because it means the Police has moved beyond racial and onto Us versus Them and has otherized the the entire populace. That means everyone is a target and the whole organization is corrupted and a few firings will not fix it.


"White Allies"


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Enough. Black lives matter hasn't killed anyone. The people who killed the protesters didn't do in the name of peace and equality. Your arguments have been beaten, your back tracking and doubling down on a flimsy point we have already acknowledged and now your grasping at straws.
> 
> You csn say you agree that the system is broken but you are pulling the same shit they do. So stop it. Be better.


Can you give me some sources where I can read about the killed protestors? I know so far of David Dorn who was shot to death by looters because of TV's. He was a black retired police captain and his death was streamed live on facebook I believe.









 Retired police captain killed on Facebook Live while protecting friend’s pawn shop


David Dorn, 77, was shot and killed by looters around 2:30 a.m. Tuesday outside Lee's Pawn & Jewelry in St. Louis. Dorn, a retired longtime police officer, was trying to protect the shop, which belongs to a friend, authorities said.




www.kiro7.com












Retired police captain shot to death at St. Louis pawn shop in slaying caught on Facebook Live


David Dorn, 77, had worked for the St. Louis police force for 38 years before retiring and becoming the police chief in Moline Acres.




www.stltoday.com





R.I.P David Dorn


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Your deflection tactics wont work here @Rex Rasslin. We hear it all the time. The people are tired of hearing deflection statements when the only statements made should be “Damn thats fucked up. Cops needs to be held accountable” and things along that line. You do no favors for yourself trying to victim shame George Floyd and then trying to discredit BLM as if BLM isnt more of a concept than it is an actual political party/movement.

Had you read the thread you’d know that all the detractors have been shut down because there’s simply no place imply the cops were justified in Floyd’s murder. Criminals are supposed to be arrested, charged and sent to jail. Not murdered. Putting your extra little spin on that doesnt change anything.

In the end, there are too many cops who abuse their power and there’s nothing wrong with BLM. So shut the fuck up. Nobody needs your hot takes on a pretty black and white situation.

Cant believe some of you are really trying to discredit BLM...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rex Rasslin said:


> So George Floyd wasn't actually a criminal?


You're trying waaay too hard here. George had a past, but it was just that, his past. He acted, was punished, he moved and started anew.

Fast forward to his final hours and you have a man who may have recieved a fake bill and used it without a second thought. The cops were called and they have the man detained. He's cuffed, face down on the ground and not moving. There are 4 capable officers there, that should be the end of it. They've won. But that's not what happened.

They beat him up in a car then continued to assault him until he lay dead on the ground from asphyxiation. Until he recieved his date in court he is INNOCENT until proven guilty.

You speak of George Floyd as if he's a known pedo at a playground. Then you keep saying that his past is all he is despite moving forward with his life. 10 years ago isn't who you are now. He wasn't holding up the place or waiving a gun. Yet the cops killed him like an animal. They did everything wrong and now a man is dead. That's what this is about. Yet people like you only react to the certain elements you deem undesirable.

I asked early in the thread when are they gonna release non-essential information to this case to get people angry at Floyd as a distraction from what truly transpired and this, what you and others are doing is EXACTLY that. You're spouting information that has nothing to do with the man's death just to paint him in the most negative light you can.

Take a moment to ask yourself, "Why am I trying my damnedest to needless besmirch a dead man?" A man that did NOT need to die.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Your deflection tactics wont work here @Rex Rasslin. We hear it all the time. The people are tired of hearing deflection statements when the only statements made should be “Damn thats fucked up. Cops needs to be held accountable” and things along that line. You do no favors for yourself trying to victim shame George Floyd and then trying to discredit BLM as if BLM isnt more of a concept than it is an actual political party/movement.
> 
> Had you read the thread you’d know that all the detractors have been shut down because there’s simply no place imply the cops were justified in Floyd’s murder. Criminals are supposed to be arrested, charged and sent to jail. Not murdered. Putting your extra little spin on that doesnt change anything.
> 
> ...


My god so facts are now deflection tactics. I hope all the looters will be held accountable as well and I hope some people here learn to discuss in a proper and civilized way. And I never said George Floyd deserved to die but it is nice how some folks here spin the narrative so it fits your crazy ideologies. I hope they really abolish police in the places where some of you guys live and then you will all be much more safe and happy and can defend yourselfs.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I will never support a criminal like George Floyd who had this shit coming to him. And his death was wrong and yes the police officers need to get punished for that homicide. But don't try to convince me that this man was an angel and a role model and just a drugged up victim. Fuck all these liars and false praises!


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Rex Rasslin said:


> I will never support a criminal like George Floyd who had this shit coming to him.


Yet youre saying you dont think Floyd deserved to die. Everything you say is a deflection that has nothing to do with the problem at hand.

_Police shoots a man in the face_

Everyone: Damn thats fucked up!

You: Well i heard he stole some gum once. He’s a CRIMINAL god damnit! Not going to glorify a CRIMINAL!

Most people arent even really glorifying Floyd. They simply just want justice for a really fucked up thing that happened. You latch on to certain things trying to feebly prove a point that nobody is even arguing and for what? You defame Floyd and you try to discredit the BLM movement all for what?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't reply to that Rex guy anymore. He's been banned from the thread.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://imgur.com/gNwz589


Posting this here in advance because I'm sure everyone knows a bunch of people who will spread this shit around.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268621018857213954

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268699363095621633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268717005445558272


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=928074637633037



The police are working with white supremacists and racists as we see here and in the video from Philly @Reaper posted the other day that showed a group of white men with bats patrolling the streets side-by-side with the police like modern day slave catchers against peaceful protesters.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268621018857213954
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268699363095621633
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268717005445558272


What a triggered snowflake that guy is. I mean what does he even stand for? These protests are literally against police brutality... is the guy in the video okay with police brutality? Im so confused


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

We ready to give privatization of the police a try yet or still no?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> We ready to give privatization of the police a try yet or still no?


Who called for that? Defund them bitches or abolish the whole thing. Preferable the latter but I'll take the former for now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Clique said:


> Who called for that? Defund them bitches or abolish the whole thing. Preferable the latter but I'll take the former for now.


Me. For like, 10 years. Because of police brutality.

It's been a lonely decade.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I admit I laughed when I read 57 boston PD resigned from the emergency response due to feeling their two officers were treated unfairly over nearly killing a 75 year old man. However, I don't know if that is true, the reason for them to resign. I would like police to look at they're being ordered to do: Stop legal protesters without force. You can't; that's the point. They have to resort to violence but are then screwed by their officials. If only all ERT PD would follow this. 



CamillePunk said:


> We ready to give privatization of the police a try yet or still no?


How would it work?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

All Elite Wanking said:


> How would it work?


However people want it to work in their own neighborhoods.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

“The entire Buffalo Police Department Emergency Response Team has resigned after the department suspended two officers without pay after a viral video surfaced showing them pushing over a 75-year-old protestor to the ground and then passing him to arrest a peaceful protester while he laid on the ground bleeding from the ear.”









57 Buffalo officers resign from Emergency Response Team after two cops suspended


The entire Buffalo Police Department Emergency Response Team has resigned after the department suspended two officers without pay when a video surfaced showing them pushing over a 75-year…




thehill.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

If these fuckers are quitting or resigning for their right to beat up people, this is good news. It means there are 57 fewer mobsters hunting people down and making everyone's lives miserable. 

As the guy in the video 2 Ton 21 posted said. If the police force that is already currently ineffective, and also bad for society fucking quits, this is GOOD for everyone.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Year Gun Control Died


Gun opponents would leave predatory cops armed and their victims helpless.




reason.com





True.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> If these fuckers are quitting or resigning for their right to beat up people, this is good news. It means there are 57 fewer mobsters hunting people down and making everyone's lives miserable.
> 
> As the guy in the video 2 Ton 21 posted said. If the police force that is already currently ineffective, and also bad for society fucking quits, this is GOOD for everyone.


These cops that quit are all assholes. They didn’t quit because they were ashamed of the violence they have brought on innocent people, they quit because 2 cops got suspended. Un-fucking-believeable but at least they off the street. I want more to quit, get fired, and be arrested.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268989756777480192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269002343325949952
Retired.... but still.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> We ready to give privatization of the police a try yet or still no?


This could really be more the advanced, revolutionary, democratic thing the US ever does if this ever happens.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268989756777480192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269002343325949952


A LOT of ex-cops are getting involved because they're the real thugs and it just shows how deeply ingrained just pure psychopathy is in the police force.

BTW, 40% of all cops are wife beaters too. I know several ex-cops and their copsucker buddies who are regular wife beaters too. 

There is a pattern. The real scum and criminals are in the police force.


----------



## Jmart10 (Dec 25, 2016)

All 57 of them gang members should not be allowed to work anywhere since they want to band together and think it’s ok to shove an old man to the ground with blood pouring out his head


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267981547967328256This bitch really said "let it go". No hun, we will not let it go. The prejudices shit has to end and the police plus the governors needs to have their shit knocked down several pegs.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267981547967328256This bitch really said "let it go". No hun, we will not let it go. The prejudices shit has to end and the police plus the governors needs to have their shit knocked down several pegs.


Lol shes so clueless and her response is from a place of narcissism. Just had to make it about her not being racist as if that’s a good excuse to tell people to let it go. Yea it may not be her who enslaved people but she still benefits from the system that enslaved us. How clueless do you have to be to tell black people to simply “get over it”. As if there wasnt still blatant racism out there until in her parent and definitely her grandparent’s generation.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Clique said:


> Who called for that? Defund them bitches or *abolish the whole thing*. Preferable the latter but I'll take the former for now.


How you abolish the whole thing tho. I've thought about it but I can't see a way to make it work


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The sheer incompetence.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stalingrad9 said:


> How you abolish the whole thing tho. I've thought about it but I can't see a way to make it work


I like CamillePunks answer: Let the neighborhoods decide.

You can’t reform systems designed to oppress and expect substantial changes towards the goals you need to attain, you have to reinvent them.

Pour resources into education, adequate jobs for everyone, elevate the working poor class, housing for everyone, mental health, drug rehabilitation, restorative justice. There are current “offenses” to decriminalize too, ie drugs and sex work.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Clique said:


> I like CamillePunks answer: Let the neighborhoods decide.
> 
> Pour resources into education, jobs, housing, mental health, drug rehabilitation, restorative justice. There are current “offenses” to decriminalize too, ie drugs and sex work.


Iirc he or she talked making it private. Let's imagine it happens, it would be impossible to open such a big business, and not have it interfere with decriminalization. Who would accept to start a private police if laws are gonna get more comprehensive. A private police if it happens will either be a total non-factor and a laughing stock, or it will be the armed forces of the prison system.
And in letting the neighborhoods decides, in some neighborhoods the very police behavior that we criticize, is being applauded. How would abolishing police fly in these neighborhoods ? 
Pouring resources is a good idea, but is the American tax system built this way ? Will the middle to upper class accept paying more taxes, and even the lower class. Let's not forget that the welfare systems that many American look at in Europe don't just mean "HEY LET'S TAKE MONEY FROM BILLIONAIRES", they also mean a bigger pressure on the lower classes. Just in France, the sales tax is double that of the highest in America (Louisiana I think). So pouring resources sounds more easy than it really is. 
Education is fine and pouring money into it is too. But, will it give the desired result when the whole education system + what is being thought is flawed. Will highlighting public education in a context of almost rebellion will send the right message ?
Pouring resources into jobs is a fallacious one. Pouring resources into jobs most of the times means giving tax breaks to companies. But is any more tax breaks the solution in America. 
Mental health and drug rehabilitation have sadly become cultural. It's not only political anymore. Drug use is being advertised left and right, especially in music. Prescriptions are being given left and right and Big Pharma will keep spitting out more anti depressants, and pain killers. The whole drug problem is a much more larger debate than "just pour money into it"

America, the western world and the whole world generally is all kinds of fucked up dude. The police is a symbol of those problems in America but the issue is much much deeper than an institution letting its pons play cow-boy in the streets. Sadly, the little frustrated pons playing cow-boy is probably as deep as people can protest against, the rest is just too engrained in people's mind. So let's get those fuckers arrested, convicted and hope for the best afterwards.

Hope I made sense, I'm kinda tired and I get rambly when I'm tired.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

So there supposed to be a million man March in DC tommorow being fuled by the Dc governor...I thought we were in the middle of a pandemic..just weeks ago these same people were fighting folks to stay inside, now they are calling them to crowd the streets? ..this is messed up man


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Iirc he or she talked making it private. Let's imagine it happens, it would be impossible to open such a big business, and not have it interfere with decriminalization. Who would accept to start a private police if laws are gonna get more comprehensive. A private police if it happens will either be a total non-factor and a laughing stock, or it will be the armed forces of the prison system.
> And in letting the neighborhoods decides, in some neighborhoods the very police behavior that we criticize, is being applauded. How would abolishing police fly in these neighborhoods ?
> Pouring resources is a good idea, but is the American tax system built this way ? Will the middle to upper class accept paying more taxes, and even the lower class. Let's not forget that the welfare systems that many American look at in Europe don't just mean "HEY LET'S TAKE MONEY FROM BILLIONAIRES", they also mean a bigger pressure on the lower classes. Just in France, the sales tax is double that of the highest in America (Louisiana I think). So pouring resources sounds more easy than it really is.
> Education is fine and pouring money into it is too. But, will it give the desired result when the whole education system + what is being thought is flawed. Will highlighting public education in a context of almost rebellion will send the right message ?
> ...


Somethings got to give because what we have now ain’t it. Realistically, abolishment is not likely (for the immediate time being) which is why I said I will take defunding the bastards and putting policy in place for more accountability.

More public accountability (public databases on police conduct), light a fire on their assess for misconduct & write-ups, make police victim payouts come from the cops budget and their pensions, stop making it so damn harder to convict a cop for crimes than any other citizen, a cop murdering a citizen should hold the capital weight as a citizen holds for killing a cop. Cops should not just be suspended or fired, they need to be arrested/tried/convicted/sentenced for their crimes, PERIOD.

These cops will have to apply all of this and more to their departments on a national level. If the cops don’t like it or think it makes their job harder then they can quit like the 57 pigs did today.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Iowa police raid gay bar for providing first aid supplies to protestors


Police showed up in two trucks to raid the bar and dragged employees outside...




www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268697851305046017


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

All libertarian fuctards were really fascists in disguise. It took me a bit to see through the fake mask, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268510966116954114
Good Read: The Reader guide to police abolition









Police Abolition | The Record


The best criminal justice reporting tagged with "Police Abolition," curated by The Marshall Project.




www.themarshallproject.org


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> So there supposed to be a million man March in DC tommorow being fuled by the Dc governor...I thought we were in the middle of a pandemic..just weeks ago these same people were fighting folks to stay inside, now they are calling them to crowd the streets? ..this is messed up man


Yeah this has me worried too. It's a question I asked and will never get an answer.

Literally weeks ago people were saying nobody cared about lives when the economy was to open and it was bad, now people are like CROWD THE STREETS!

I understand it and support the protests but my view of those people who were claiming to be concerned about lives has changed. They don't care about the mass spread that's likely to happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Legalize drugs. We don't really need cops then. We can maybe still have a few to deal with some minor shit like getting cats out of trees. Also legalizing drugs will free all those pointlessly incarcerated for non-violent drug related "crimes".

lmfao NFL by the way


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Legalize drugs. We don't really need cops then. We can maybe still have a few to deal with some minor shit like getting cats out of trees. Also legalizing drugs will free all those pointlessly incarcerated for non-violent drug related "crimes".
> 
> lmfao NFL by the way


Do you mean legislation of just pot or the really brutal stuff like meth and krokodil and stuff? Cause I'm down for planet earth being stoner 

@Miss Sally 






2:40 gives you the answer to your question.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> So there supposed to be a million man March in DC tommorow being fuled by the Dc governor...I thought we were in the middle of a pandemic..just weeks ago these same people were fighting folks to stay inside, now they are calling them to crowd the streets? ..this is messed up man


I support BLM and people's right to protest even during a Pandemic. But yes this Pandemic is exposing both sides moral relativism. 2 weeks ago anyone out in a public for anything other then essential food buying was a selfish Granny killer to some people,but now not so much. And all these suddenly silent "small govt" people are largely just racist white maga bro's with gun fetishes or rich white "Libertarians" who are too chicken shit to admit they are just Republicans who want to smoke weed


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Legalize drugs. We don't really need cops then. We can maybe still have a few to deal with some minor shit like getting cats out of trees. Also legalizing drugs will free all those pointlessly incarcerated for non-violent drug related "crimes".
> 
> lmfao NFL by the way


That is part of why they're not doing it. Because it would collapse the New Slave Economy.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Do you mean legislation of just pot or the really brutal stuff like meth and krokodil and stuff? Cause I'm down for planet earth being stoner
> 
> @Miss Sally
> 
> ...


Not really no, it's a lot of deflection and justification for ignoring the threat of Covid. You can protest while social distancing etc. I imagine that it's much harder given the nature of these protests but doesn't clear people of being wishy washy about lives when they know this is going to result in more deaths. It just seems off to me and now Covid will never go away since protests are world wide. I hope it's worth it. 

I'm quite concerned.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

There is a huge difference between these protests and the earlier group. 

One group was a privileged group screaming for more privilege.

This is a group facing death anyways. COVID isn't a concern when you can be snuffed simply for being seen by a wrong cop. 

Anyways, seems like there's now open defiance of trump?


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Reaper said:


> There is a huge difference between these protests and the earlier group.


The 1st Amendment does not exclude the right to peacable assemble if you are a Karen complaining about Supercuts being closed


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

"The New York Police Department announced it has suspended two officers without pay who are seen on video assaulting protesters. In one video an officer pulls down a protester's face covering while his hands are up and sprays pepper spray into his face."









NYPD suspends two officers seen in viral videos confronting protesters


The New York Police Department (NYPD) on Friday announced it has suspended two officers seen on video assaulting protesters.




thehill.com


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> "The New York Police Department announced it has suspended two officers without pay who are seen on video assaulting protesters. In one video an officer pulls down a protester's face covering while his hands are up and sprays pepper spray into his face."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see police getting punished.

Also that idiot jake paul who was caught looting was charged.

Police getting punished and idiotic looters not getting excused is a win!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ShiningStar said:


> The 1st Amendment does not exclude the right to peacable assemble if you are a Karen complaining about Supercuts being closed


Where the fuck did I say it did? The difference is on what is being protested not the right to protest.

Fucktards who want the right to kill others who have no existential threat vs people who are literally being ethnically cleansed .. I mean I said that in my post already. Doesn't have anything to do with first amendment. Yah, pretty sure the latter is far more justified and justifiable. 1st amendment absolutism can exist but doesn't mean people have to be too stupid to think that they're "both the same".

Personally, i don't give a fuck about the 1st amendment. It's literally fucking lip service in the end in a fascist totalitarian state. Just stop with the muh 1st amendment bullshit. It's not real. It doesn't exist. It's just something people on the internet cream themselves over while in reality it gets violated every fucking day.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> Not really no, it's a lot of deflection and justification for ignoring the threat of Covid. You can protest while social distancing etc. I imagine that it's much harder given the nature of these protests but doesn't clear people of being wishy washy about lives when they know this is going to result in more deaths. It just seems off to me and now Covid will never go away since protests are world wide. I hope it's worth it.
> 
> I'm quite concerned.


Honestly it will take a good year and a vaccine but other countries have shown it can be beaten and contained. But the systemic racism in the world is a much more serious problem. That is something that demands more attention. So if it's a choice between a disease or being mistreated, abused and killed simply cause you're pigmentation is darker or you're a lower social class the risk is worth it as some epidemiologists said in the video.

Course that's easy for me to say since I'm not in the medical field like yourself.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I found it cruelly ironic that black (and white) people in African countries don't have the access to running water during pandemic and live on less than 50$ a month, but there is no hashtag or gofundme for them. Or for Syria where there is ongoing war. Or Ukraine where I live for that matter. My country have been attacked by Russian soldiers for 6 (SIX) years.

Yes, I get that you have some serious issues in US, but about 80% of worlds population can't even dream about life you have. Yet there is no attention for us.

I see the video of Aleister Black crying about racism and it pains me to know that no one gives a crap about poor countries.

I do apologize if anyone finds this post offensive. But my dad was murdered (not by cops) when I was six. My mom lost her job and we had nothing to eat. I just don't feel like I'm privileged because I'm white.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> I found it cruelly ironic that black (and white) people in African countries don't have the access to running water during pandemic and live on less than 50$ a month, but there is no hashtag or gofundme for them.


This is a completely unrelated topic to this thread. If you want to raise money for Africans, what's stopping you? Why are you here in this thread preaching about it? What relevance does it have to America's ongoing crisis and problems?

Go save the Africans if you care so much about them. Find a conversation or thread where it's relevant. I'm sure it'll be more productive.

This whole "you have it better than someone else" is a fucking stupid attitude to have. How about you realize that you could also say "oh yeah, these people have better lives than you because they're stealing your labor, let's make things even" instead of saying that "yah, someone else's life sucks, so shut the fuck up".

This is literally how assholes pay themselves 30 million dollars because idiots who make 5 bucks an hour think that he could be making 1 buck an hour. Bullshit.

The world needs to fight their battles against ALL corporations. They're all evil. It's private tyranny everywhere. Stop fighting each other over fucking scraps they toss you.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Morrison17 said:


> I found it cruelly ironic that black (and white) people in African countries don't have the access to running water during pandemic and live on less than 50$ a month, but there is no hashtag or gofundme for them. Or for Syria where there is ongoing war. Or Ukraine where I live for that matter. My country have been attacked by Russian soldiers for 6 (SIX) years.
> 
> *Yes, I get that you have some serious issues in US, but about 80% of worlds population can't even dream about life you have. Yet there is no attention for us.*
> 
> ...


We in America don't realize how good we have it. Don't feel bad about bringing this up in this thread.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No. Only a select few have it good, which is the same everywhere. To think everyone has it good is delusional and also the reason why millions don't have it good. Pretending everyone has it good is part of the reason why those millions are left out of having decent lives. These delusions of grandeur and prosperity are the result of centuries of incestuous self indulgence and never having left small ass hick town mentality


---


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Reaper said:


> Where the fuck did I say it did? The difference is on what is being protested not the right to protest.
> 
> Fucktards who want the right to kill others who have no existential threat vs people who are literally being* ethnically cleansed* .. I mean I said that in my post already. Doesn't have anything to do with first amendment. Yah, pretty sure the latter is far more justified and justifiable. 1st amendment absolutism can exist but doesn't mean people have to be too stupid to think that they're "both the same".
> 
> Personally, i don't give a fuck about the 1st amendment. It's literally fucking lip service in the end in a fascist totalitarian state. Just stop with the muh 1st amendment bullshit. It's not real. It doesn't exist. It's just something people on the internet cream themselves over while in reality it gets violated every fucking day.


Dude don't throw around "ethnic cleansing" like that. Kills your argument man.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

" Americans don't know how good they have it"


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Three years ago, the anthem protests were leading to teams and local police departments having talks on what they could do to make things better. Then Trump shot off his mouth and threw everything into a tailspin. It says something now where Drew Brees has rebuked Trump for his tweets about standing for the flag and the anthem. Maybe now the players and local law enforcement can once again sit down and resume discussions. Most importantly, they can tell the President to butt out and allow a private business to handle their biz without interference. 

Besides, I found Trump’s mocking the playing of the anthem at this Super Bowl party far more disgusting and offensive then kneeling.






Of course, Trumpocrats won’t tell you that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Man who trains San Jose police about bias severely injured by riot gun during George Floyd protest


Derrick Sanderlin helps train police recruits about implicit bias, and last Friday, he was seriously hurt after being shot with a riot gun during a protest. Now he and his wife aren't sure if they'll be able to have children.




abc7news.com





wait.

the man who trains the police on implicit bias tried to de-escalate a situation he walked up on, involving _the very same police he trains_, and they shot him in the groin on purpose. it is now unclear if he can have kids.

yeah. fuck the police.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuck it we have had live aid for aids. Let's have rage aid. Have zach de la roch singing killing in the name of while run the jewels sing fuck the police. Silence 10 thousand people screaming fuck you i won't do what you tell me.

Cant take down 10 thousand people at once and moderately famous celebrities


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

rip David Dorn


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> " Americans don't know how good they have it"
> 
> View attachment 87303


Opinions of the "Allies" and the Cop Cucks: Either he was not polite to the police or this is good because he's white and therefore privileged.

Meanwhile anyone with a brain is like "SEE!? This is the shit that's going on nobody wants to talk about!"


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Clique said:


> Man who trains San Jose police about bias severely injured by riot gun during George Floyd protest
> 
> 
> Derrick Sanderlin helps train police recruits about implicit bias, and last Friday, he was seriously hurt after being shot with a riot gun during a protest. Now he and his wife aren't sure if they'll be able to have children.
> ...


You know, after a week to think about it while banned, I've changed my tune on this. Without realizing it, I'd fallen into the trap of the white(ish) moderate that King talked about, where I'd considered myself an ally to black people (and others) fighting for justice while frequently rooting for order and civility over actual results for the oppressed.

The last week has really adjusted my thinking, and I reframed it through the context of my six-year-old son. I imagined him going through life with a never-ending, vague, unshakeable fear that a cop with a bad attitude or a racist motherfucker might come along and put a bullet in his back. I imagined him being watched, chased, and hated because of his appearance. I imagined him getting pinned down until he died. When I imagined those things, I suddenly felt much more tuned in to what black people are feeling right now, and it's one of the more fucked up feelings I can describe.

Demonstrate until there's real change. Not promises from Joe Biden and Co. or vague assurances from governors and police forces, but real, demonstrable, measurable, comprehensive change. It's overdue.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Reaper said:


> No. Only a select few have it good, which is the same everywhere. To think everyone has it good is delusional and also the reason why millions don't have it good. Pretending everyone has it good is part of the reason why those millions are left out of having decent lives. These delusions of grandeur and prosperity are the result of centuries of incestuous self indulgence and never having left small ass hick town mentality
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


That's exactly the point I'm making. I simply invite you to any poor country to see the difference for yourself. Mexico which I guess is the closest to you will work. Live there for 2 month without your money. I don't know what is your political views on immigration, but you will definitely understand why Mexicans risk their lives to get to the States.

Living in US, Canada, Sweden, UK, Denmark, Germany, Spain, Italy, etc, you just don't realize the privilege of being born in the good place.

Now to the minor point. You say this has nothing to do with the topic. But rest of the world, you know, non-americans, have nothing to do with BLM, yet we see it everywhere. You're not keeping it in your country. You want attention from the entire world, the world that has it's own problems.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Your point is pointless and self defetest. I don't care to argue any further. I've lived in 5 countries. And I'm fully aware that everyone can have a good standard of life. So kindly change your mentality.

Raise people instead of bitching about people demanding basic human decency and decent lives. Expect more from life instead of accepting being a loser because someone else took everything away.










Ethnic Cleansing is good for the economy. Whites aren't even hiding it anymore.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> I'm fully aware that everyone can have a good standard of life.


That's simply not true. You can not have a good standard of life when average wage in your country is 50 dollars (like in most African countries). I dare you to survive a month on 50 dollars. 

I don't think you understand what it means not to have access to running water or live in a country with an ongoing war. If you ever feel open enough to change your mind, just visit any poor country. Or google. That may work.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> That's simply not true. You can not have a good standard of life when average wage in your country is 50 dollars (like in most African countries). I dare you to survive a month on 50 dollars.
> 
> I don't think you understand what it means not to have access to running water or live in a country with an ongoing war. If you ever feel open enough to change your mind, just visit any poor country. Or google. That may work.


I don't think you understand what it means to fight for a better life and fight against corrupt systems. Every single right people have today is thanks to revolutionary politics and fighters who gave their lives so quality of life can be improved. It's ok. People like you will still benefit from the sacrifices of freedom fighters. Sitting around and doing nothing gets nothing.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

“The mayor of Asheville, N.C., says she is demanding an explanation from local police after officers were seen in a video destroying a medical aid station set up by protesters during a demonstration this week.”








North Carolina mayor denounces 'disappointing moment' after police destroy medical station near protest


The mayor of Asheville, N.C., said on Facebook that she has asked for an explanation from local police after officers were seen destroying a medical aid station set up by protesters during a demonstration on Tuesday.




thehill.com





The NYPD says its investigating after video showed officers pushing journalists out of an area using profanities.

“Who are you essential to?” one officer repeatedly yelled at the journalists in part of the confrontation captured on camera.
“I don’t give a s---,” another told the reporter. “Get the f--- out of here you piece of s---.”








NYPD to 'review' incident after AP says journalists were shoved and told to leave


The New York Police Department (NYPD) told The Associated Press




thehill.com





“Buffalo police officers Robert McCabe and Aaron Torgalski were charged with second-degree assault after they were seen in a viral video shoving and seriously injuring an elderly man during a protest this week. Martin Gugino, 75, fell backwards after being shoved and hit his head as the officers appeared to walk past him.”








Suspended Buffalo officers charged with second-degree assault


The two Buffalo, N.Y., police officers who were suspended without pay after a video went viral of them shoving and seriously injuring an elderly man have been charged with second-degree assault.




thehill.com





*A massive number of cops must be fired, imprisoned, and replaced with decent human beings who uphold the constitution.*


“Ohio governor says National Guard member suspended over 'white supremacist' posts”








Ohio governor says National Guard member suspended over 'white supremacist' posts


Ohio Gov.




thehill.com


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We in America don't realize how good we have it. Don't feel bad about bringing this up in this thread.


Naw he should definitely feel bad. If it was that important he would have made a thread about it instead if trying to hijack this on going thread. Its kind of like how some people only care that more white people get killed by cops on average than black people after black people protest.

Just because some people have it worse doesnt mean we should take mistreatment. Thats a terrible way to go about things


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269320132486221825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269330816741650433



__ https://www.facebook.com/115853638443642/posts/3743720382323598



🖤


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol tons of white Americans celebrating D-Day while at the same time worshipping fascist cock in their own country.

I mean, just how sick minded are these people? How lacking in self awareness... How callous...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Police get paid leave for killing people. Police get paid leave for raping teenage girls, and adult women. Police get paid for attacking peaceful protesters with batons, rubber bullets and tear gas.

Just a reminder... The police are being PAID to commit acts of terrorism.









Fontana police officer on paid leave following arrest on suspicion of raping 16-year-old girl


A Fontana police officer is on paid leave after his arrest for allegedly raping a 16-year-old girl four years ago, authorities said Saturday. Nicholas Shawn Stark appears in a booking photo release…




ktla.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268507242992562176


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

This “abolish police” crap is the typical example of the mindset of a middle-class adolescent in the western culture, mainly the UK, US, and France.. you know that these words can only spew out of the mind of your everyday sophomore college student with a nose ring and a Bob Marley t-shirt
So you are in favor of eliminating the police from your lives?
You know what country has a weak police force? Yemen .. try living there in the rural areas especially where the chances of getting kidnapped by a group of road bandits is as high as you breathing in oxygen. Where kids ages 7 and higher walk around carrying Klashinkovs and AKs around their shoulders, and Janbiya daggers around their waists. Drugs are also rampant over there for all you “Legalize Drugz!!” crowd, the popular choice is Khat, a gooey plant in which you shove in your mouth and stuff if in one cheek, fills it up to the point where you look like an extreme case of the mumps, and it would be the main reason why you wouldn’t get shot in the head by the bandits as the high they’re on would keep them in a nourishing mood after kidnapping/ransoming you, and you’re hope for getting free is you’ve run your worth and it’s time to ditch you in the middle of nowhere at night, where you have to pray you’re not in the territory of a known slaughterer or another group of smugglers. Keep in mind that this is at the northern parts of Yemen, where it’s a warzone at the moment. The Southern part isn’t that much the same, however they’re constantly on the verge of starting a civil war with the north 

That’s just an example, then you got Hondouras where just recently the police chief has been accused of the aiding of smuggling drugs into the US, and where the army has aligned at the Salvadoran border in an attempt to stop MS13 from constantly creeping in, and where committing homicide would go unaccounted for, as an ant would be amidst a crate of grounded coffee bean. All because of lack of resources. Try having this kind of threat drifting it’s sights to a lawless America..

But of course, you with all you experience in gender and social studies can survive in an environment like that without laws enforced on it. I mean you marched across the street with a large group of people chanting in unison, that must make you quite the rebel. 

Seriously get real. Your police system isn’t perfect obviously, it could and should aim to be better, for one your cops need some serious and constant psychological examination. But don’t get on your high horse and arrogantly announce that you’re better off without them when you’re whole life you’ve never experienced real chaos. If you get your wish and abolish law enforcement, it’s not gonna be the weed/sex utopia you think it would be, rather you’re gonna meet certain walks of life you wouldn’t wish on your worst enemy, and neither you, nor the harmless “social worker” you elected instead of the police officer, would be able to do a damn thing about it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

A whole hell of a lot would have to shift in ideology and fundamentally for complete abolishment of police to work in present day American society. Liberation and prevention of crime has to be > than total “law & order” , and creating scenarios for people to become criminals to punish them (school to prison pipeline). Ideal but very difficult to accomplish because society has to change in how they provide education/housing/jobs/etc to its citizens completely for it to be truly effective and have less downside.

Realistically
*Defunding*, enforcing *federal policies* on a national level, public databases on police actions for more accountability, cops being charged/tried/convicted/sentenced for crimes like every other citizen; more oversight, higher standards for conduct/misconduct reports (3 strikes and you’re out or something to that effect), more focus on “protect & serve” than “crime & punishment” is the way to go today. I know we can do this entire paragraph TODAY.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

When Elmo’s dad has a better take on the protests than most media outlets: *“What we are seeing is people saying enough is enough. They want to end racism.”*




__ https://www.facebook.com/5550296508/posts/10160944086976509


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269322620316442625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269323764799467520_The analogy needs to be updated:

Imagine an airline where most of their pilots crash into mountains. And the pilots that don't crash into mountains cover for the ones that do. Stand on the ruins and applaud their ever-crashing colleagues. And do their best to dodge the next incoming plane_.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

YEAH GOOD JOB PUSHING THAT OLD MAN DOWN AND FOLLOWING ORDERS YEAH WOOOO ALRIGHT

Beyond ridiculous. It's really fucked up.



Firefromthegods said:


> Do you mean legislation of just pot or the really brutal stuff like meth and krokodil and stuff? Cause I'm down for planet earth being stoner
> 
> @Miss Sally
> 
> ...


I'm talking all of it. You would have to drastically increase education with a focus on human health (which has to be done regardless). It's all doable and not hard, but we have powers that be that vehemently oppose this for various reasons.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*To fix our policing problem, we have to start with our racism problem: *








To fix our policing problem, we have to start with our racism problem


As the deaths of black men and women resulting from police violence continues in America, protestors in cities large and small are calling for the end of systemic inequalities and police brutality. At the root of the problem is racism. Here are some ways to address it.




kinder.rice.edu





*Protesting the police: anti-police brutality claims as a predictor of police repression of protest: *


https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/14742837.2017.1381592?scroll=top&needAccess=true












12 Ways You Can Help Eradicate White Supremacy


We must eradicate white supremacy and root out systemic racism everywhere — now. Here’s where to start.




www.benjerry.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The news media is a BIG problem too. Blurring the faces of racists brandishing guns trying to intimidate Black Lives Matter protesters. These men couldn’t even look that Black man in the eyes as he walked by carrying a sign that says, “My Life Matters.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269250447707078657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269318617046401025


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> The news media is a BIG problem too. Blurring the faces of racists brandishing guns trying to intimidate Black Lives Matter protesters. These men couldn’t even look that Black man in the eyes as he walked by carrying a sign that says, “My Life Matters.”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269250447707078657
> ...




Looking someone in the eye as they jaw at you as you hold a weapon could be considered a threat, it could escalate. I mean if that person did look we'd be hearing about "Look at how threatening they looked at that protester!". I think not looking was the best way to go and could have ended badly if there was more agitation. They didn't engage in any talking either, really this was a smart move.

Were these people on their property or what?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Whilst i have nothing against the protesting, when will the black leaders and influential celebrities also get on the backs of black gangs killing one another over basically nothing but being from another neighbourhood or rappers that lazily keep glorifying black on black violence in their lyrics and pushing negative stereotype images of black people, instead what you get is these actors, leaders, sports stars etc.. acting like their buddies.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Miss Sally said:


> Looking someone in the eye as they jaw at you as you hold a weapon could be considered a threat, it could escalate. I mean if that person did look we'd be hearing about "Look at how threatening they looked at that protester!". I think not looking was the best way to go and could have ended badly if there was more agitation. They didn't engage in any talking either, really this was a smart move.
> 
> Were these people on their property or what?


That line of white racists brandishing guns was threatening enough so you may be correct.

The Black man at the front protesting for humanity and equality had no fear looking at each one of them directly so I commend that Black brother. ✊🏿


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269089796422463488


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> Whilst i have nothing against the protesting, when will the black leaders and influential celebrities also get on the backs of black gangs killing one another over basically nothing but being from another neighbourhood or rappers that lazily keep glorifying black on black violence in their lyrics and pushing negative stereotype images of black people, instead what you get is these actors, leaders, sports stars etc.. acting like their buddies.


Lol this is a very ignorant post that tries to shift focus from the topic at hand. You claim that nobody addresses black on black crime when they do. Like did you do any research before posting this or did you just assume nobody talked about it because BLM protests get more press?

And the black on black crime shit is the worst point to bring up... literally every race kills their own race because for the most part people kill peoplewho are in closest proximity to themselves.

Honestly what is your purpose? You frame it as though you care about black on black crime while literally spouting the same misinformation white supremicists spout


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Gun nuts: WE NEED GUNS BECUAESEE POLICE CANT ALWSY BE THERE TK SAVE US
Black people: ok, abolish the police cuz you can protect yourself.
Gun Nuts; NOT LIKE THAT


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269315660238041089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269403359565373440
SMDH


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dizzie said:


> Whilst i have nothing against the protesting, when will the black leaders and influential celebrities also get on the backs of black gangs killing one another over basically nothing but being from another neighbourhood or rappers that lazily keep glorifying black on black violence in their lyrics and pushing negative stereotype images of black people, instead what you get is these actors, leaders, sports stars etc.. acting like their buddies.


I'll grant you the gang on gang violence. Being shot for wearing red or blue is as stupid as arguing red vs blue in Congress.

But music is creative expression. Jay Z talks about drugs in his tracks to educate. Not glorify. Nas talks about gang violence but is all about raising communities up instead of giving cops a reason to shoot. Game is a bloodz member but again tries to teach people and reform them.

There's a reason most great rappers despise pieces of shit like takashi 6xine and Kodak black for the shit they do. They don't represent the black community.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269309488542121988
Agreed. Just got back from a casino in Oklahoma and half of the patrons weren't wearing a mask.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I Cover Cops as an Investigative Reporter. Here Are Five Ways You Can Start Holding Your Department Accountable.


Police culture can be insular and tough to penetrate, but the public can hold law enforcement accountable. Here are important methods and context you need to know.




www.propublica.org


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269398760049737728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269420894017015808


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I was at a private event today and lost several friends. A few of them were known Trump supporters, who I was friend with the past few years. I planned to not speak about the protests, but someone mentioned "once all these idiots stop destroying the country...." and begin talking about how you don't fight cops, you're never going to beat the police, and why can't people just get along?

I spoke up. I dug hard. My ride there pulled me off into private. The people actually came to apologize to me, saying they shouldn't have brought politics up. Like I said, we were good friends and they didn't want to lose me. I just reiterated much of what I've said here. They didn't want to talk about it. I had to finish my job, but then me and my ride left. He's black and felt the same as I did, only he told me to chill and finish the job. It wasn't worth arguing.

Besides my 65+ parents, I've not had a Trump supporter in front of me in the past 2 weeks. Not counting a protest I dropped into for an a bit.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269398285653082112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268955152750264320


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269398285653082112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268955152750264320


My jaw dropped watching that video of cops doing drive by pepper spraying... how the fuck do the bootlickers justify that?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268961852559626248


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I hope it's not a LARP but if true then it's kind of tragic.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

How is a dishonorable discharge like a death sentence?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That Navy sailor/national guard retweeted this 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269025069080207360
I think he will be ok. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269022355294228480


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

How to Change Policing in America


Here are just a few of the long-overdue measures that federal, state, and local leaders must implement now.




slate.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> That Navy sailor/national guard retweeted this
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269025069080207360
> I think he will be ok.
> ...


Not surprised the person asking it to be taken down is someone fucktard with "don't tread on me" bullshit .. like that's the crowd that's supposed to be the most free speech absolutist. He's trying to make it seem like concern for the dude. It's pretty obvious this is yet another case of fake concern, and really just a suppression tactic.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> How is a dishonorable discharge like a death sentence?


Its not a death sentence but it would fuck up alot. Alot of of young minorities in the military dont come from great backgrounds. To someone like me and alot of others, the military is all we have. Our only way out of our cities and out of poverty. Its almost like a Colin K situation with slightly worse implications. None of us have made millions like Kap and disobeying orders can get us discharged (which can fuck up future job opportunities) or put in jail.

Its kind of easy to tell someone to just be brave and walk out but we literally cant resign like a cop can


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> None of us have made millions like Kap and disobeying orders can get us discharged (which can fuck up future job opportunities) or put in jail.


Last I checked, saying "I'm black and I'm proud" does not violate any military standard. He's not protesting. He's peacekeeping and simply acknowledging who he is. 

If acknowledging who he is gets him discharged, then this country is even more white supremacist than I think right now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269399274430873603


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification OM. 

That dude in the tweet literally has me picturing that annoying cunt scrappy doo as a clansman. I genuinely hope someone kicks him in the stomach for making me relive that particular childhood trauma.

Fuck your puppy power bitch your mother should have eaten you.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Clique I gotta admit I'm a little disappointed. I was waiting for him to drop back and get hit by a car.....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268401251978563585


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87396
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i agree he wouldnt be discharged for that... im responding to how being discharged would be comparable to a death sentence for some.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87396


Great picture but Corporations have already begun monotizing the protests and movement. It's only a matter of time before we see protesters with Company Logos and holding up signs to "improve" American, brought to you by.. (BRAND).

In fact companies are already giving out lists of what to do. People are lapping it up, I've seen people on Twitter saying how they're going to buy more products etc.

Btw this is Pride month too, how are Companies going to spin it so they can fleece both?

Maybe this makes me a bitch but we all know major business runs the Government with lobbying, Government sanctioned tax evasion etc. People rage about how corrupt the Government is yet support these fucking Corporations. It makes no sense. These Companies ARE THE GOVERNMENT. Apple, Nike, Google, Big Pharma, Big Oil, Tobacco, Ben and Jerrys, Burger King etc. Stop sucking their dicks because they post some prescripted bullshit on Social Media.

This is why nothing will change. Stupid people with their money purchasing and thinking it's bringing change. I'm so over this.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269436370193469441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269441587756568581


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

With the amount of police brutality exposed to America and the world like never before, the people are fed up and their last bit of patience left when George Floyd took his last breath with that officer's knee on his neck.

Let's talk about what reforming and defunding police in America with critical policy changes and legislative action looks like, because THAT is the endgame for the civil unrest in America. There is no true progress, no healing, no unity without serious changes placed on our police going forward.

Realistically
*Defunding*, enforcing *federal policies* on a national level, public databases on police actions for more accountability, cops being charged/tried/convicted/sentenced for crimes like every other citizen; more oversight, higher standards for conduct/misconduct reports (3 strikes and you’re out or something to that effect), more focus on “protect & serve” than “crime & punishment” is the way to go today. I know we can do this entire paragraph TODAY.

Thank you @Reaper for linking me to this infographic:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268842700398186498

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269315660238041089

*#8CantWait

DETAILED PLAN: *








8 Can't Wait


Cities that enact these eight use-of-force policies can reduce police violence by 72%. Look up your city and contact your mayor now.



8cantwait.org













*New York law immunizes police wrongdoing by hiding records of misconduct, complaints, and abuse. To end the violence and hold bad cops accountable, let this evidence see the light of day. Take Action Now: https://bit.ly/Repeal50Anow #Repeal50A *










What I have been saying over the last week:

We the people have to keep the pressure on them like Americans did for Civil Rights. Freedom don't come easy. Let's start with creating public databases on police and holding them accountable for misconduct and police brutality.

We need national and local public databases on every single officer that shows:

police killings
police misconduct
complaints against police
terminated police officers
police officers determined to be unfit
police officer use of firearms, use lethal rounds, & use of force
misconduct payouts
- More public accountability on police (public databases on police conduct), light a fire on their assess for misconduct & write-ups. There needs to be a set limit of write-ups received before termination.
-Make police victim payouts come from the police department's budget and the cops pensions.

Stop making it so damn harder to convict a cop for crimes than any other citizen.
A cop murdering a citizen should hold the capital weight as a citizen holds for killing a cop.
Cops should not just be suspended or fired, they need to be arrested/tried/convicted/sentenced for all of their crimes in the same fashion and timeframe as any other citizen, PERIOD.

TIME TO CLEAN OUT THE APPLE ORCHARD!


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm going to be realistic and say most of these changes will not happen and we will not fix poverty. 

It's still worth striving for. 

The police have been brutalizing people for a long time. There was a point where Cop killers were heroes and people took up arms against the corrupt law in the West. 

Cops should not be above the law and if anyone is a real patriot, you'd want reforms and changes. This isn't an any side issue, it's an issue that has an effect on us all. It will only benefit everyone if we have reforms. It's a good start. So hold your politicians accountable, put aside party nonsense and we come together as Americans to deal with this most important issue.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the ones coming out with simple objectives to be met. Seems like a few protesters are learning from the HK protests in demanding things in clear and simple points.

The other ones, meh. Just sticking talking points upon talking points to push an agenda by black activists.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

These are either bots or people that can't form their own opinions anymore. smh


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^Ur one of those people. "I don't give a fuck about the politics of america, and let me screech hysterically about my one-issue agenda because I can' t think beyond what's right in front of me"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The few bad apples argument. Police are human and can make mistakes. Not all cops are bad. There are more good cops than bad cops.

Ask these people how they define a good apple, a good cop. It's clear they disagree with what a good cop should be. If police were massively reformed, retrained, focused on, then all the good cops shouldn't be effected. Only the bad cops would quit or be fixed. I don't want to lockup a cop who pulls a girl from a burning vehicle and gives her CPR. I want to want to lockup the cop who pushes over a lost, 75 year old man and laughs about it. 

This may open people more to the idea of reformation, at least get them to look at horrible clips all over the internet. If they can accept bad cops should be reformed, they may quickly start to see there are more & more bad cops (mostly) and be open to the movement.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

My recommendation is to flood inboxes of your most obnoxious white friends and your own social media (if you can)with pictures and videos of cops brutalizing innocent and non-violent white people as well as black people. And then try to have a conversation about the historical injustices blacks have suffered which has led to this. If they block you, then they don't really care anyways and they're not the people you needed to convince, but what I'm seeing is that more and more people who were really oblivious, but also sincere are seeing cop brutality right now and speaking up. 

Nothing changes people's mindsets than appeals to empathy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The government is using chemical warfare against American citizens. Fun fact, the use of these weapons are banned in international warfare.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269649093392990208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269677247712997376


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269471625302249472








The White House


Learn how the Biden-Harris Administration is tackling our nation’s challenges and building our country back better from this crisis.




petitions.whitehouse.gov


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Reaper said:


> ^^Ur one of those people. "I don't give a fuck about the politics of america, and let me screech hysterically about my one-issue agenda because I can' t think beyond what's right in front of me"
> 
> View attachment 87426


I had input in this discussion other than the one-issue agenda. Wait...why is even having one agenda comparable to being unable to form an opinion by myself?

Or am I a bot? D:

Anyways have fun circlejerking about ending law enforcement in here.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I like the ones coming out with simple objectives to be met. Seems like a few protesters are learning from the HK protests in demanding things in clear and simple points.
> 
> The other ones, meh. Just sticking talking points upon talking points to push an agenda by black activists.


Simple is better because overreaching will end up getting nothing done.

Reminds me of story I heard. Basically an Environmental group pushed to get smoke stacks removed from some town, company offered to compromise and regulate emissions etc. Activists refused, took to court and lost and company didn't have to make any changes.

Point is to make simple demands, changes you can accomplish and then keep taking steps forward. You cannot make sweeping changes over night because it's not how people work. I wish it was but it isn't.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269110871885840385
Sis handled it. That ticket will likely get dismissed too.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Miss Sally said:


> Simple is better because overreaching will end up getting nothing done.
> 
> Reminds me of story I heard. Basically an Environmental group pushed to get smoke stacks removed from some town, company offered to compromise and regulate emissions etc. Activists refused, took to court and lost and company didn't have to make any changes.
> 
> Point is to make simple demands, changes you can accomplish and then keep taking steps forward. You cannot make sweeping changes over night because it's not how people work. I wish it was but it isn't.


What is presented in this thread is the bare minimum: Stop putting so much money into a force that doesn't warrant the budgets they have. We don't need a militarized police force. Redirect police funding towards training, community outreach, and foot patrols. 

We have defunded the education system more than we have the police. Priorities, people. Pour more resources into education, housing, and jobs in communities lacking in those areas. Invest in preventing crime by making America more educated and economical, and not creating avenues to crime (school to prison pipeline) just so you have a reason to criminalize and punish more people.

Shift the focus to "protecting & serving" American citizens. Hold a higher standard of accountability for police. Fairly serve justice and punish the cops who break the law. More accountability also means the police pay their victims out of their budget and pensions, no more additional money from taxpayers. We got better shit to do.


Folks on the extreme end want to abolish the police completely tomorrow! 😂


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Simple is better because overreaching will end up getting nothing done.
> 
> Reminds me of story I heard. Basically an Environmental group pushed to get smoke stacks removed from some town, company offered to compromise and regulate emissions etc. Activists refused, took to court and lost and company didn't have to make any changes.
> 
> Point is to make simple demands, changes you can accomplish and then keep taking steps forward. You cannot make sweeping changes over night because it's not how people work. I wish it was but it isn't.


Simple doesn't mean it will be easy. I think a better phrasing I should have used is clear and defined. 

They can make hard demands but they must be seen as reasonable by most folks. Defunding the police just isn't going to get support in the long run. Attempting to sugar coat it by lumping it with other social issues like the propaganda picture here is just as insidious as the thing they are protesting against.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Now think of all the decades of HELL this man put black sailors through...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269319583523094528

EDIT

BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269488313120899073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269492298007449600


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269633519355138049
Any Americans unaware. Colson was a slave trader who transported 84,000 kidnapped Africans to the Americas. 19,000 were estimated to died. 

His statue in Bristol here in the UK was torn down and thrown in the harbour.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Black Lives Matter co-founder says defunding the police means invest in the resources our communities need


Black Lives Matter co-founder Alicia Garza said Sunday that defunding the police means reorganizing society’s priorities.




thehill.com


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

All Elite Wanking said:


> The few bad apples argument. Police are human and can make mistakes. Not all cops are bad. There are more good cops than bad cops.
> 
> Ask these people how they define a good apple, a good cop. It's clear they disagree with what a good cop should be. If police were massively reformed, retrained, focused on, then all the good cops shouldn't be effected. Only the bad cops would quit or be fixed. I don't want to lockup a cop who pulls a girl from a burning vehicle and gives her CPR. * I want to want to lockup the cop who pushes over a lost, 75 year old man and laughs about it.*
> 
> This may open people more to the idea of reformation, at least get them to look at horrible clips all over the internet. If they can accept bad cops should be reformed, they may quickly start to see there are more & more bad cops (mostly) and be open to the movement.


And that department tried to cover it up claiming the man "tripped" until videos surfaced that scorched their lie. This whole "brotherhood" bullshit that we've always heard about needs to end. The whole covering for your fellow officer, regardless of whether they are right or wrong. No more covering up and sweeping under the rug of police wrongdoing. These bad cops would be weeded out already if people stood up for what was right and didn't enable their bad behavior by covering for them.

Until that happens, this shit isn't going to stop


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

In other news. Courts say that cops don't know if stealing is wrong.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Coming out of this civil unrest we need legal and policy changes on police departments at all levels: federal-state-city-county. There's no other way.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269700438103859201


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

What exactly did that guy say in the videos that he had to apolagize for? Its not letting me see because it says its sensitive material and wants me to change my Twitter settings but I don't have a Twitter account. Thanks.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Now think of all the decades of HELL this man put black sailors through...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269319583523094528
> ...


Racism is dead though... nobody gives a shit if you black, red, purple or green though right?

This the shit minorities are talking about. Racism never died. People just learned to keep that shit private for the most part. We still have people in prominent positions that have racists views but operate in public as if they don’t. Probably smiled in everyone’s faces while having nothing but contempt for minorities in his mind the whole time. 

And people have the nerve to try to tell minorities to stop talking about racism.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Probably smiled in everyone’s faces while having nothing but contempt for minorities in his mind the whole time.


This is how I visualize them










Conformist, ignorant, soulless, overtly obedient with no independent thought...

We're oppressed by a regime supported by NPCs.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Racism is dead though... nobody gives a shit if you black, red, purple or green though right?
> 
> This the shit minorities are talking about. Racism never died. People just learned to keep that shit private for the most part. We still have people in prominent positions that have racists views but operate in public as if they don’t. Probably smiled in everyone’s faces while having nothing but contempt for minorities in his mind the whole time.
> 
> And people have the nerve to try to tell minorities to stop talking about racism.


At this point, not making yourself an ally to Black people to fight racism and white supremacy means you're either willfully ignorant & compliant to racism (quite the number of folks with white privilege are here) or you're an outright racist which all I ask is let yourself be known and stay the fuck out of my way as I continue to live freely and proudly as a Black man.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

👀


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> Which makes me wonder why white people aren't upset at the Police more often since they're the victims of police brutality and unlawful killing. My theory is that there's no unity among them so there's no anger to be had because any killing is justified. Why would some Seattle or California white care if a poor white person across the way is shot and killed unjustly? Those types only care about people exactly like them. So there's a giant disconnect.


Aside from white supremacists, caucasian people tend to think more in terms of nationality or class, rather than race. You're more likely to have a caucasian say they're English, French, Italian, rather than the unifying class being that they're white, whereas, black people are more likely, in all parts of the world, to think in terms of _blackness, _or the unifying categorisation of the unity between them as being black, which makes a huge difference when we're talking about the things happening now with police. 

For eg. If a proportion of the brutality against white people consisted of an overwhelming number of _Italian-American's, _then you might have some rallying and such, but like you said, _white _isn't enough in itself for people to feel aggrieved.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Clique said:


> At this point, not making yourself an ally to Black people to fight racism and white supremacy means you're either willfully ignorant & compliant to racism (quite the number of folks with white privilege are here) or you're an outright racist which all I ask is let yourself be known and stay the fuck out of my way as I continue to live freely and proudly as a Black man.


In your opinion, what constitutes _white privilege? _What, in America that is, is the limiting factor for ethnic minorities in comparison to caucasians? 

Thanks


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Passing Triangles said:


> In your opinion, what constitutes _white privilege? _What, in America that is, is the limiting factor for ethnic minorities in comparison to caucasians?
> 
> Thanks


White privilege is acting oblivious and unempathetic to how systemic racism affects Black people's experience and how we have to combat it in this country (the world really) while you live in a comfortable bubble where "all lives matter," "I don't see color," "the police aren't overtly violent," the criminal justice system brings the hammer down harder on Black people for the same offenses as whites. Benefitting from redlining, gentrification, all the societal implications of being descendants of slave owners/Jim Crow Segregation vs. being the descendants of slaves, etc. etc.

White privilege is not having to have this conversation with your children:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=280644576454073




There's more but you're free to research further if you don't understand.

Here are some books to start: Me and White Supremacy: Combat Racism, Change the World, and Become a Good Ancestor by Layla F. Saad - Audiobooks on Google Play


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87436
> 
> 
> In other news. Courts say that cops don't know if stealing is wrong.


You can't make this shit up. There's completely another set of rules they are playing by. 



> A Louisiana police chief who has been accused of taking around $4,000 in cash seized by officers in separate cases has announced his own arrest on social media, saying he will continue to do his job.
> 
> "This does not affect me being the chief of police, and I intend to be as accessible as I always have while I let the criminal justice system work this issue out."











Louisiana police chief announces his own arrest on Facebook, says he'll keep doing job


A Louisiana police chief who has been accused of taking around $4,000 in cash seized by officers in separate cases has announced his own arrest on social media, saying he will continue to do his job.




thehill.com


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Passing Triangles said:


> In your opinion, what constitutes _white privilege? _What, in America that is, is the limiting factor for ethnic minorities in comparison to caucasians?
> 
> Thanks


Had 2 white friends tell me this week:

"I'm not worried about the riots. I hate politics and try to avoid that stuff."

(In response to me being scared of police during curfew):
"What are you worried about? It doesn't affect you."

White privilege isn't always an active or conscious effort. Being able to avoid something like this, not having to worry about, comes from inherently believing the BLM movement is just a protest by "thugs".

White privilege is often blissful ignorance. A repeated example (which I think is good, but more complex than people are using it for) was the protest where extremely right wing, mini-milita members with AR15 got right in police forces faces screaming and spitting on them. No consequences were give to the protesters. However, there is new footage every hour of peaceful black protestors being beaten by cops.

I couldn't find the video, but a tiktok lawyer had a video of a white girl walking by, titles something about how to talk to police. The cop stops the girl but she immediately responds "Are you detaining me? Am I free to go?" If the cop is not detaining you then you're free to go! Great lesson on rights! Every vilified the video and asked for the black version.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Had 2 white friends tell me this week:
> 
> "I'm not worried about the riots. I hate politics and try to avoid that stuff."
> 
> ...


💯

Your breakdown is so good. I’m seeing more white people having this type of dialogue with each other and more of it is needed and necessary.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Clique said:


> White privilege is acting oblivious and unempathetic to how systemic racism affects Black people's experience and how we have to combat it in this country (the world really) while you live in a comfortable bubble where "all lives matter," "I don't see color," "the police aren't overtly violent," the criminal justice system brings the hammer down harder on Black people for the same offenses as whites. Benefitting from redlining, gentrification, all the societal implications of being descendants of slave owners/Jim Crow Segregation vs. being the descendants of slaves, etc. etc.
> 
> White privilege is not having to have this conversation with your children:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll have a look.

Some time ago I watched a video from a symposium of African-American scholars discussing certain _inherited _behaviours that contribute towards specifically African-American lower-class neighbourhoods retaining a very high rate of crime rate. One of the points they made was that, despite the vast majority of African-American families showing concern for the state of their respective neighbourhoods, there is still an issue with the concept of 'no snitching' prevalent in African-American society, which in turn has a knock-on effect as it relates to _not reporting _elements of crime within their own neighbourhood. The reticence to snitching then maintained the rate of crime, or allowed it to increase, thus leading to _contributing _to an increased police presence, which in turn _often _leads to an increased us-and-them mentality, thus reinforcing non-snitch values in the _us _populus. 

I tried to put it succinctly, but in short, aside from external factors (police attitudes), they were proactively discussing what the African-America community _ought _to solve within their own communities in parallel to rallying for issues to be solved without.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Racism is dead though... nobody gives a shit if you black, red, purple or green though right?
> 
> This the shit minorities are talking about. Racism never died. People just learned to keep that shit private for the most part. We still have people in prominent positions that have racists views but operate in public as if they don’t. Probably smiled in everyone’s faces while having nothing but contempt for minorities in his mind the whole time.
> 
> And people have the nerve to try to tell minorities to stop talking about racism.


Racism never died, but how do you even go about killing it? Are we going to advocate for being though police over people's prejudices? Look at the number of poster posting nothing but contempt against white people in here. Do you think the situation will be any different when people with that mindset replace the white racists in prominent positions? Protest against police brutality somehow became ok to protest against white people.

For me talks about racism with those that speak the loudest on the topic often exposes the double standard pretty quickly so I guess that is why people avoid talking about it. Black people can use the N word while others cannot. It is ok for certain races to be prejudice against other because they don't hold power. White people need to do better, but at the same time white people should get the f out. Policies that take away the 'right' people from their comfort zones to improved things are advocated as the right thing to do, but policies that take away minorities from their comfort zones for the same reason are labelled as racist.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Racism never died, but how do you even go about killing it? Are we going to advocate for being though police over people's prejudices? Look at the number of poster posting nothing but contempt against white people in here. Do you think the situation will be any different when people with that mindset replace the white racists in prominent positions? Protest against police brutality somehow became ok to protest against white people.
> 
> For me talks about racism with those that speak the loudest on the topic often exposes the double standard pretty quickly so I guess that is why people avoid talking about it. Black people can use the N word while others cannot. It is ok for certain races to be prejudice against other because they don't hold power. White people need to do better, but at the same time white people should get the f out. Policies that take away the 'right' people from their comfort zones to improved things are advocated as the right thing to do, but policies that take away minorities from their comfort zones for the same reason are labelled as racist.


Not gonna lie... 80% of the shit you’ve said on here has been defeatist/deflection bullshit. Its like you take in none of the points and instead actively choose to take an offended stance. You have this weird hard-on for trying to call out black people when that not even the topic at hand.

If you dont see how police brutality and white supremacy go hand in hand with eachother, im not sure what to tell. Its like you’re trying your hardest to be obtuse in your strange crusade to deflect from the topic of why people all around the world are protesting

Nothing more can be said to you sir


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Passing Triangles said:


> In your opinion, what constitutes _white privilege? _What, in America that is, is the limiting factor for ethnic minorities in comparison to caucasians?
> 
> Thanks


Anglo-Saxonism. Nordicism and Germanic supremacy in general, of which Anglo-Saxonism is a part of.

You want "white" people who hate the Anglos? Look no further than the ethnic Irish and Scottish highlanders.

Why are they suddenly "white"? Because the extremely racist Anglocentric hegemony that dominated both North America and the West suddenly decided to include non-Germanic Europeans to appear "inclusive" in contrast to Nazi Germany, while still being total assholes to non-Europeans.

I should also point out that the main reason why some diasporas like the Irish are now "white" is mainly because of tribalist and identity politics that chiefly benefited Anglo-Americans. The 1924 Immigration policies under Coolidge were based on eugenics, which favored Germanic Europeans while simultaneously barring Slavs and Mediterraneans. Asians, too, were also discriminated and persecuted in the US since the Gold Rush days, and don't get me started on the ongoing Indigenous Americans' mistreatment by the government since its inception.

But I digress. Why are the Irish "white"? Simple. The Irish as an ethnic group and Catholicism (the most dominant religious demomination in the Irish diaspora) were two of the most common bogeymans the WASP community fervently demonized on both sides of the Atlantic. In fact, the Irish, as well as the Scottish and Catholic Germans, were pretty much Public Enemy #1 in the US since the 19th century, given that many of them joined forces with Mexico during the US-Mexican war, thus forming El Batallon de San Patricio (St. Patrick's Batallion). Some of their members were actually members of the US Army at first, but sided with Mexico given their shared Catholic faith and/or Irish/Scottish/German heritage, which the Anglos marginalized constantly and were sick of their mistreatment by that point. Additionally, as Mexico itself is a Catholic country and the USA's expansion was chiefly motivated by "Manifest Destiny" (the Anglo-American's excuse to justify their invasive behavior), the threat of Catholic-friendly Latin America being overtaken by the much more hostile Anglo-Protestant annexation of Mexico was very perturbing for them, as well as too reminiscent of England's control over Ireland and Scotland back home, where their cultures were effectively genocided and replaced by Anglo ones.

This perception in the USA suddenly changed when Republican candidate Richard Nixon--who was heavily favored by the WASP community--was upset by Democrat candidate John F. Kennedy at the 1960 elections. JFK, being both Catholic and of Irish-descent, sparked a huge fear within the Anglo-centric powers, given that Kennedy would later weaken the Anglo-American social hegemony by endorsing and justifying the Civil Rights movements that peaked in the 60s. That's when the Anglo-American politicians changed their strategy: Rather than rejecting them even further for being different, the WASPs started to enfranchise ethnic Europeans as "fellow whites", which aided them in the 1968 elections that got Nixon elected, and have dominated the Presidency, with only Carter, Clinton, and Obama being the notable exceptions.


TL;DR WASPs offered "white privilege" to non-Germanic Europeans in exchange for their utmost political and sociological support. In other words, it's the Anglospheric equivalent of Nazi Germany's "Honorary Aryan" certificate. Now you understand what Biden meant when he said that Black Trump voters aren't black.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Not gonna lie... 80% of the shit you’ve said on here has been defeatist/deflection bullshit. Its like you take in none of the points and instead actively choose to take an offended stance. You have this weird hard-on for trying to call out black people when that not even the topic at hand.
> 
> If you dont see how police brutality and white supremacy go hand in hand with eachother, im not sure what to tell. Its like you’re trying your hardest to be obtuse in your strange crusade to deflect from the topic of why people all around the world are protesting
> 
> Nothing more can be said to you sir


What makes a war against racism going to be any different than the war against drugs or crime? Why am I a defeatist if I see a parallel that has a objective that can not be met?

How is it bullshit to point out the blatant racism against white people in this thread in a thread about protesting against racism? Being against white supremacy is not an excuse to throw out the bus at white people for not supporting a cause. If the position is a zero-sum game of if people are not supporting the movement, they are against it, well bravo for creating a never ending victimhood for the people in the movement to rally around.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> What makes a war against racism going to be any different than the war against drugs or crime? Why am I a defeatist if I see a parallel that has a objective that can not be met?
> 
> How is it bullshit to point out the blatant racism against white people in this thread in a thread about protesting against racism? Being against white supremacy is not an excuse to throw out the bus at white people for not supporting a cause. If the position is a zero-sum game of if people are not supporting the movement, they are against it, well bravo for creating a never ending victimhood for the people in the movement to rally around.


I'm as white as milk. There has been NO RACISM in this thread. When white people has been used with contempt in this thread its in regards to the racist whites.

Since you bring up the use of the n word in the black community, perhaps @Clique or @Reaper can attest for me. Black people who are educated and have a good sense of self worth despise that word being used in the community unless its in music because it brings negative connotations. 

And I can also guarantee that black people despise other black people for perpetuating the stereotype of being gang bangers and thugs and the like. I've seen black youtubers decry those people and say they may be black but they absolutely do not represent us or the cause we fight for.

When I say white people suck I'm not my own race sucks. I'm saying the pieces of shit who think their skin color makes them superior suck.

If you cannot understand the difference then mule is right your either willfully ignorant or instigating


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Meanwhile Blizzard bans dude for NOT supporting BLM 

But in 2019 Blizzard banned dude FOR supporting protests in China 

You have to be American so your life mattered.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


> Meanwhile Blizzard bans dude for NOT supporting BLM
> 
> But in 2019 Blizzard banned dude FOR supporting protests in China
> 
> You have to be American so your life mattered.


"American" as in Hulk Hogan or as in Tatanka?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Blizzard lost credibility a long time ago. This isn't an American only issue for fuck sake


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cops killing people seems to be an American issue. But explain to me where else it happens if I'm wrong. No hostility here, I am interested and open to change my mind.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm as white as milk. There has been NO RACISM in this thread. When white people has been used with contempt in this thread its in regards to the racist whites.
> 
> Since you bring up the use of the n word in the black community, perhaps @Clique or @Reaper can attest for me. Black people who are educated and have a good sense of self worth despise that word being used in the community unless its in music because it brings negative connotations.
> 
> ...


I suggest you go through the posts again if you insist there has been no racism. There was calls against white allies, white people this and that. 

Are you saying it is ok for non-black people to use the n word in music? If black people despise other black people, can a non-black person despise the same group of black people for the same thing and not be called racist? Is that considered an attack on black culture? Are we sure those black youtubers represent the black community or are they doing it for clout?

Imagine if you say black people suck, and qualify that as not saying all black people suck, only those that perpetuate the stereotype of being gang bangers and thugs suck. How would that come across?

If they want to fight for the black community, by all means. Just don't get upset when others scrutinize the movement using the platform of fighting against racism to achieve that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__





Police Have a Much Bigger Domestic-Abuse Problem Than the NFL Does


Research suggests that family violence is two to four times higher in the law-enforcement community than in the general population. So where's the public outrage?




www.theatlantic.com





Tl;Dr Cop domestic abuse rate is 2-4 times higher than the general population
They refuse to report and write up each other for DV incidents.

ACAB.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> I suggest you go through the posts again if you insist there has been no racism. There was calls against white allies, white people this and that.
> 
> Are you saying it is ok for non-black people to use the n word in music? If black people despise other black people, can a non-black person despise the same group of black people for the same thing and not be called racist? Is that considered an attack on black culture? Are we sure those black youtubers represent the black community or are they doing it for clout?
> 
> ...


Provide examples. As for your questions 

1. No white people should never say it even in music. Yes music is free creative expression and there has been dark themes discussed in music like incest and rape and murder but no white person has the right to say it. Guys like nas and lil Wayne etc can say it because they have that creative license. Personally even if you are black I don't think that word should ever be spoken. But its not up to me. 

2. Yes absolutely you can hate gangstas and the guys and girls who proudly smoke crack or talk about women derogatorily and perpetuate all those stereotypes. I hate those people. I hate takashi 6nine for being a a gang banging snitch bitch. I hate kodak black for the way he treats women. His ghetto trash that deserves to be locked up for good. Oh and I mean ghetto as in your poor/high crime neighborhoods. Even Perth has ghetto as fuck areas like Gosnells and armadale and the majority is white trash who probably do enjoy kodak black. Despite my feelings for both I'd never call them the n word. Same with Chris Brown. I don't have that right being white.

3. I don't understand the question.

4. How in the fuck am I meant to know? I can only speak from watching their videos where they call out the looters and the thugs who murdered david dorn for simply getting in the way of their come up. In there words to paraphrase there are opportunists that are using the pain and rage as an excuse to get shit. They decry those using the protests as an excuse to be cunts. They want to see change. But motherfuckers doing criminal shit are hindering the cause cause whites can use them as an example that they are right to be racist.

5. I'm not stupid enough to fall into that trap. Again. Being white i don't get to say fuck black people even in the context of it being the ones who perpetuate the stereotypes. I'll proudly say kodak black is garbage to reaper. I'll proudly decry takashi to mule. I'll proudly say r Kelly is an animal to clique. And bill cosby is trash to storm bringer. They won't get mad either, unless I begin my statement with i hate that insert racist term bill cosby. Its that fucking simple. Cause I'm white I don't have the right.

@Morrison17 it happens everywhere dude. America has a lot of media power and access so we are able to see more examples from there. But Canada has issues with racial bias against black people and the indigenous Canadians. UK has systemic racism towards foreigners. Even Australia and I think new Zealand. Some countries are just better at hiding it or it goes unreported. I don't know the percentage of racist cops in these countries but its everywhere dude.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Cops killing people seems to be an American issue. But explain to me where else it happens if I'm wrong. No hostility here, I am interested and open to change my mind.


Bringing up other countries and other cops is irrelevant to an American movement and an American problem. Why would you need to listen about other cops and other countries to "change your mind about America". Why should we care about your opinion since your opinion does not do anything for us here in America?

If what's happened in America, and the hundreds of videos and a 1000 extra judicial killings and 8 time higher rate of incarceration (for the same crime) for blacks vs whites and a lot of other stats have not yet changed your mind about ameriKKKan cops, then nothing will. There is no point in trying to convince someone when their entire existence is based around being selfish enough to "want to BE convinced" rather than "ok lemme be responsible enough to find answers". We're not here to teach you. This thread is 51 pages worth of discussions and facts, and logic. 

If you can't already be convinced by the situation itself. Don't try to dominate the conversation and make US work FOR you.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Not gonna lie... 80% of the shit you’ve said on here has been defeatist/deflection bullshit. Its like you take in none of the points and instead actively choose to take an offended stance. You have this weird hard-on for trying to call out black people when that not even the topic at hand.
> 
> If you dont see how police brutality and white supremacy go hand in hand with eachother, im not sure what to tell. Its like you’re trying your hardest to be obtuse in your strange crusade to deflect from the topic of why people all around the world are protesting
> 
> Nothing more can be said to you sir


He's spiralling into spewing typic white supremacist rhetoric (yes, you don't have to be white to make the same claims as white supremacists ... Kinda like Candace Owens) and dog whistles.

Pretty soon it'll be all about black on black crime. Currently he's at level 7 where he's talking about "but blacks can be racist too". Soon it'll be about "why can't whites say the N word". Next is "all lives matter" and "blacks make rap and look like thugs and do drugs"... And finally it'll be "blacks kill more white people".

U know the playbook. Everyone that hates blacks says the same things. They literally start sounding like the same person.

I'm not sure if you were here but Gandhi (a Turkish poster) went down the exact same spiral and started with the same anti-black bullshit.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

We live in a clown world


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Provide examples. As for your questions


Literally every other thing Reaper has posted in here about white people.



> 1. No white people should never say it even in music. Yes music is free creative expression and there has been dark themes discussed in music like incest and rape and murder but no white person has the right to say it. Guys like nas and lil Wayne etc can say it because they have that creative license. Personally even if you are black I don't think that word should ever be spoken. But its not up to me.


How about Asians and and central Americans? Non-black doesn't only mean white people. Is creative license limited to certain race with regards to certain topics?



> 2. Yes absolutely you can hate gangstas and the guys and girls who proudly smoke crack or talk about women derogatorily and perpetuate all those stereotypes. I hate those people. I hate takashi 6nine for being a a gang banging snitch bitch. I hate kodak black for the way he treats women. His ghetto trash that deserves to be locked up for good. Oh and I mean ghetto as in your poor/high crime neighborhoods. Even Perth has ghetto as fuck areas like Gosnells and armadale and the majority is white trash who probably do enjoy kodak black. Despite my feelings for both I'd never call them the n word. Same with Chris Brown. I don't have that right being white.


Good to know. But I was asking more about I be labelled a racist for being against the type of music but not the criminal behind it. Easy to get people to hate on criminals of all races. More grey area when it is against the art that is promoting certain lifestyle.



> 3. I don't understand the question.


 Which one?



> 4. How in the fuck am I meant to know? I can only speak from watching their videos where they call out the looters and the thugs who murdered david dorn for simply getting in the way of their come up. In there words to paraphrase there are opportunists that are using the pain and rage as an excuse to get shit. They decry those using the protests as an excuse to be cunts. They want to see change. But motherfuckers doing criminal shit are hindering the cause cause whites can use them as an example that they are right to be racist.


Using youtubers as a barometer of the community of who represent the community is risky. Also isn't calling out the looters and rioters the same as your example below? If they are using it as an excuse to be racist then yeah f them. Why are there so many people willing to take advantage of the situation? Both black and whites using the opportunity to loot and damage property? Seems to me it is an American cultural problem more than a race problem.



> 5. I'm not stupid enough to fall into that trap. Again. Being white i don't get to say fuck black people even in the context of it being the ones who perpetuate the stereotypes. I'll proudly say kodak black is garbage to reaper. I'll proudly decry takashi to mule. I'll proudly say r Kelly is an animal to clique. And bill cosby is trash to storm bringer. They won't get mad either, unless I begin my statement with i hate that insert racist term bill cosby. Its that fucking simple. Cause I'm white I don't have the right.


]Saying white people suck is acceptable and not deem racist because you qualify it after the fact. Can you say black people suck without being labelled a racist even with a qualifier?

There is a different calling and individual suck and generalizing a group of people suck and fuck them. Why don't you get to say f black people as a white person but you can say f white people as a white person? Do bi-racial black/white people get to say fuck black people and fuck white people?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Literally every other thing Reaper has posted in here about white people.
> 
> How about Asians and and central Americans? Non-black doesn't only mean white people. Is creative license limited to certain race with regards to certain topics?
> 
> ...


John bolega the British star wars guy said I hate racists in a tweet. Then clarified that he hates white racist people in a video because he was getting hate for using a general term from people who don't understand context matters.

In his speech in London he said we all must do better black and white. That's basically his position. It's blunt and not pretty but reapers speaking from years of frustration from personal experience. And I've always understood where his coming from 

I can't speak for @Reaper but if he likes this post then he obviously agrees with my assessment of him.

Come on dude I couldn't be more clear in my music example. Hispanics cannot say the n word in music unless they are mixed. Asians cannot unless they are mixed. Black people cannot say derogatory terms for Hispanics or Asians or Latinos unless mixed.

They shouldn't but they have the right creatively.

Honky and cracker aren't offensive. They are stupid but not offrnsive. 

The n word is offensive. The G word for asians is offensive. The S word for latinos is offensive. Do you know why? Because the way English people treated every new people they encountered. If white people coexisted with the Indians instead of slaughtering them America wouldn't be the shit show it is. Same with the brits and their treatment of indigenous Australians in the 1700s.

You want someone to blame for all the racist bullshit and marginalization of every non white race on earth? Blame your countries actions in the past. Blame Rome. If the countries werr feudal Japan or China id be saying blame them. If Egypt had rose to ultimate power like Europe did in the past id be saying them.

History is NOT fucking kind to us. We as a race did some fucked up shit. We as a race subjugated multiple fucking races. You and I may havr not done that shit ourselves but we have NO RIGHT to ask the stupid ignorant questions you are asking. We have NO RIGHT to ask why black people say a word WE invented over a hundred god damn years ago.

So you'll have to forgive those people who are angry and frustrated and pissed off. But its our fault. And history keeps repeating itself.

Again if you cannot empathize with reapers anger or understand why he like milliond are frustrated then you are willfully ignorant and being deliberately obtuse and contrarian and making us all look ridiculous.

If you cannot understand everything that has been said in this thread is not about white s black. Superior vs inferior but human rights and corruption of the rich and powerful and an oppressive system, then politely and with all due respect.

Shut the fuck up and listen and learn something. That racist cunt statue being pulled down should have been enough of a visual aid. If not. Then watch all the videos in this thread of cops beating the shit out of everyone. Then maybe you'll finally get it.

I can't be more blunt and clear without getting pissed off.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I also need to say that in an obvious power imbalance and a fight against white supremacy, acknowledging that "other people can be racist too" is neo-reactionary and isn't coming from a place of genuine concern.

People only ever say "other people can be racist too" _after_ white people's racism is brought to light and being fought against.

There's also this matter of the _*extent of damage* _the ruling majority of whites can inflict upon a minority people* en masse* and in mostly white countries *especially america* that target always happens to be blacks. Individual acts of racism hurts individuals. This is wrong. Systems and institutions with white supremacy at its core hurt entire black communities. It would be foolish to not be able to discern the difference between the two - and far too many people try to conflate the two in order to act like they have the moral high ground when in actuality they're adding to the system of white supremacy with damaging rhetoric.

Of course, minor incidents of individual racism are bad. Like who the fuck wouldn't acknowledge that. But this thread and this movement is not about individual acts of racism but an institution of white on black crime (at the highest levels of governments and corporate structures most of which are around gatekeeping jobs, good homes, good schools and funding simply because of people's skin color) that legitimizes the dehumanization of black people as a whole in AmeriKKKa in different ways that unless you live amongst black people you would never truly understand because most countries no longer have this imbalance to THIS extent.

And this is why I'm being so much more hostile to foreigners here who simply do not see it.

As far as my personal experience is concerned, fucking hell I acknowledge my privilege. I have class privilege. I'm middle/upper middle class (if I take my pakistani wealthy family into account. I would be stupid to not acknowledge this privilege.

In fact, I'm more privileged than a lot of white people even - especially poorer whites. But fighting for social welfare programs, fighting against capitalism is a different fight that I don't insert into the fight for black emancipation since that ideal can wait for the time-being. You fight the battle in front of you, not try to co-op it for your own personal politics.

But at the same time, I would be irresponsible af if I didn't use my privilege to understand, listen and promote ideas and activism that supports the marginalized. This isn't about me or the racism I face. It's about helping break down the institution of black subjugation in America. There's literally no reason to go "ok, we should treat black people better ... but .. " There's no fucking buts. End of.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> John bolega the British star wars guy said I hate racists in a tweet. Then clarified that he hates white racist people in a video because he was getting hate for using a general term from people who don't understand context matters.
> 
> In his speech in London he said we all must do better black and white. That's basically his position. It's blunt and not pretty but reapers speaking from years of frustration from personal experience. And I've always understood where his coming from
> 
> ...


Why is it acceptable to you for a black person say both black and white people should do better but not white people saying it?

How come you give certain race allowance to use offensive words creatively? If you find it an offensive word then it should be objectable for anyone to use them. Personally I don't care for any of those words to be offensive but you find it offensive. Is that racial privilege or subtle racism that certain race is not above not using those offensive words?

Why do you presume honky or cracker to be inoffensive? Is it because you are white and don't find it offensive? Does it mean the n word isn't offensive but stupid if a black person say it doesn't offend them hearing it?

Do those people use the g word or the s word amongst themselves as much as black people use the n word among themselves? I might be wrong but those slurs came from Americans not the English? You think other racial groups don't have slurs for different races? Swear words and slurs are among the first things people pick up when learning a different language.

Did you assume I am white? I am not. But I have more in common with white people in America as I am part of the majority race in my country. We had decades of peaceful co-existence among all ethnic groups here until the last half a decade or so due to this fakeass 'woke' culture being adopted by a few 'educated' folks here that only serve to stir up racial tension. Tolerance is no longer enough for these folks. They have to tear down others to their level of victimhood instead of working to push each community towards the privilege they presume the majority race enjoy.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Why is it acceptable to you for a black person say both black and white people should do better but not white people saying it?
> 
> How come you give certain race allowance to use offensive words creatively? If you find it an offensive word then it should be objectable for anyone to use them. Personally I don't care for any of those words to be offensive but you find it offensive. Is that racial privilege or subtle racism that certain race is not above not using those offensive words?
> 
> ...


Yes i assumed. Sorry. As for your other questions. 

1. Thats what you took from what I said about Johns speech? That his words hold more power to me cause his black? That i don't believe anyone with a functioning brain and empathy shouldn't have the same fucking thought process? What the fuck kind of question is that? It's like your trying to instigate me

2. Once again, MUSIC IS EXPRESSION. 

3. Wait, because I don't give a fuck that nas or wayne or whomever says the n word I'm being subtly racist? Oh my good fucking god thats a new one. Nah mate. I just don't give a fuck. As long as it doesn't detract from the song. For example, my n word by YG is an example of it being offensive and too much for me. There's no vibe to that song whatsoever and thr chorus is one note. 

4. Are you trying to imply i think less of the black community cause they use a word I don't like and I subconsciously think they are uncivilized because they use it? I am done. 

You can shove the rest of your questions up your ass. I've officially run out of patience.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__





Top News, Latest headlines, Latest News, World News & U.S News - UPI.com


UPI delivers the latest headlines from around the world: Top News, Entertainment, Health, Business, Science and Sports News - United Press International



www.upi.com





Promises usually end up meaning nothing ... but even if they keep half the promises here, things will significantly improve. 

And they said that protesting doesn't work. Heh. 

What they really mean is "we benefit from the current system as it is and someone else gaining more rights makes us fear that we'll lose ours". That's not how it works. When a marginalized group gains more rights, it's always better for _*everyone*_


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The latest episode of john oliver is a must watch. It reiterates points already expressed in this thread while exposing frightening statistics. Honestly its frightening how ill equipped the cops actually are through their own incompetence and from both political parties. 

I'm just over 12 minutes in and I'm floored. To hear it instead of read it. Just horrifying.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The movement needs to start talking about the War on Drugs because that's a huge, huge reason why black communities are over-policed and drugs are used as an excuse to attack blacks mercilessly despite the fact that drug use and trafficking has *literally *no racial disparities. Only policing and victimization does.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> The movement needs to start talking about the War on Drugs because that's a huge, huge reason why black communities are over-policed and drugs are used as an excuse to attack blacks mercilessly despite the fact that drug use and trafficking has *literally *no racial disparities. Only policing and victimization does.


Fuck i couldn't make it through that episode without tears. Especially that woman at the end. Did you know that trump has only ordered one of those special decrees (forgive my ignorance ive had to take in so much information from Oliver) that launch federal review of a cop precinct? Thats 11 less than bush in both terms and 14 less than obamas both terms?

Also do you think that what happened in Camden new jersey in regards to them cleaning house after corruption was exposed can work in every part of America?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Fuck i couldn't make it through that episode without tears. Especially that woman at the end. Did you know that trump has only ordered one of those special decrees (forgive my ignorance ive had to take in so much information from Oliver) that launch federal review of a cop precinct? Thats 11 less than bush in both terms and 14 less than obamas both terms?
> 
> Also do you think that what happened in Camden new jersey in regards to them cleaning house after corruption was exposed can work in every part of America?


I don't know anything about Camden tbh, but I don't think corruption is the issue. It seems that we need to directly address the issue of white supremacy and supremacist structures that work parallel to existing corruption rather than tackle both issues independently.

This is where the defund movement works in parallel to demanding the establishment of new recruitment protocols. We need to acknowledge that racism exists in America and we need to take concrete steps to make sure racists don't get anywhere near positions of power.

If you want to keep learning, watch The 13th. It's a Netflix special talking about the prison industrial complex. They don't go really hard hitting when they could, but it's definitely something you don't want to miss.






For those who don't have Netflix, they made it available for free online.

After watching this, you'll realize why I absolutely 100% reject the vast majority of claims of "criminality" in America. What does it mean to be a criminal? What is crime? What punishment fits what crime? The ENTIRE system is based around white supremacy. And the "justice reform" literally demands that Americans re-examine everything we've turned into a crime and why.

It will hopefully also help you understand why I claim that every politician that says that they are for "law and order" is a white supremacist and everyone that's anti-racist needs to stop voting for anyone that does not have a complete justice reform platform.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@Reaper and @Firefromthegods
Excellent points made in this thread, especially on racism, systemic racism, white privilege, and white fragility.

Black Lives Matter movement and protesting has accomplished some big things these last 2 weeks and we have more to go!

Can’t stop when injustices like these need to be addressed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269648060159864840


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269669820062203912


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269669820062203912


Sad part is, that a lot of white people simply use our accent, tone and anger while they act all prim and proper with their butts clenched cuz showing emotion is anti-white to make us look like the aggressors while saying all kinds of dehumanizing shit. It's not like they're walking around fearing someone like that's gonna dehumanize them simply for existing.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Sad part is, that a lot of white people simply use our accent, tone and anger while they act all prim and proper with their butts clenched cuz showing emotion is anti-white to make us look like the aggressors while saying all kinds of dehumanizing shit. It's not like they're walking around fearing someone like that's gonna dehumanize them simply for existing.


The entitlement gets me every time. Acting like she owns the establishment and can bully people around. The caucasity.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> The entitlement gets me every time. Acting like she owns the establishment and can bully people around. The caucasity.


This is where my support for freedom of speech is conflicted. I know I'm very much eastern in this thinking, but free speech absolutism allows people to dehumanize others without serious consequences while making someone who responds to dehumanization and verbal violence from the aggressor. 

Even then after _consequences _happen to the racist/violent dehumanizer, you can't even fight back with "cancel culture" now cuz even that pisses them off. 

I mean, I've seen so many whites go "ok, hate speech should be allowed, but it should have consequences". We go "Ok, then cancel the racist whites." And they go "NoT LiKe tHaT." 

Even the consequences have to be white approved.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269999394952282112What if they, like, just passed some laws instead of dressing up like a Wakandan chess set?

This week is a lot already and it’s just Monday.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> I don't know anything about Camden tbh, but I don't think corruption is the issue. It seems that we need to directly address the issue of white supremacy and supremacist structures that work parallel to existing corruption rather than tackle both issues independently.
> 
> This is where the defund movement works in parallel to demanding the establishment of new recruitment protocols. We need to acknowledge that racism exists in America and we need to take concrete steps to make sure racists don't get anywhere near positions of power.
> 
> ...


Basically according to what was said when John explained dismantling of the police to refute fucker Carson, Camden had a police precinct riddled with corruption to the point they disbanded the whole department. Like how someone has head lice just shaves their head instead of doing treatments. Cops were forced to reapply and it essentially solved the problem. According to what he said it wasn't flawless as nothing ever is but since 2013 communitys there have coexisted peacefully. 

Isn't racism basically a form of corruption when it pertains to the police due to showing inherent bias and treating minorities like cattle violates the unwritten social contract of law enforcement? 

As for what I count arrestable offenses besides rape and murder obviously, assault and dealing heavy narcotics to a minor. Kids should never do drugs and it should be 21 or above globally for that. Duis are arrestable but not jail time. Mandatory community service for first offense. Alcohol treatment or rehab for second and if you still do it a year in minimum security prison. Things like breaking into homes I don't care too much unless someone is hurt. Robbing banks deserves jail time. For the simple fact non millionaires use banks. I kinda have an issue with authority so I might be more lenient than most 

What do you consider arrestable offenses?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Reaper said:


> I don't know anything about Camden tbh, but I don't think corruption is the issue.


Definitely need to read up on it and educate yourself. That’s where I went to high school; my parents still live there. It was the #3 murder capital of America, though I’m not sure where it is on the list now. They addressed widespread corruption and definitely made a difference, though there is definitely still _much_ to be done.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Isn't racism basically a form of corruption when it pertains to the police due to showing inherent bias and treating minorities like cattle violates the unwritten social contract of law enforcement?


Nah. Cuz you can be a racist and not be corrupt because racism isn't a crime as long as you can make it seem like the person you killed threatened you in any way. Qualified immunity, asset forfeiture are both protected under the law, and both lead to corruption. AmeriKKKan CIA flooded the streets with drugs but drug use and dealing is a crime, so policing that is not corrupt (flooding the streets was). The thing is that corruption itself is essentially a form of ethical and moral relativism and that creates a lot of problems when taking care of corruption because you can just define something as corrupt or not-corrupt through the legal system. That is why we need a newly written Bill of Rights like most of the world has. Anyways, I'm going on a tangent.

You fight both. Racism and Corruption because racism isn't corruption and there is no system to prevent racists from joining police forces and getting involved in politics. None. At all.



> As for what I count arrestable offenses besides rape and murder obviously, assault and dealing heavy narcotics to a minor. Kids should never do drugs and it should be 21 or above globally for that. Duis are arrestable but not jail time.


For me, jail is only for malicious murder or intentional attempted murder, rape and pedophilia. Drunk driving obviously is a crime. That's it. (I'm sure there are other cases where I'll accept it, but those are the primary ones I can think of right now).

All drugs need to be universally decriminalized - entirely. If actual criminals won't deal heavy narcotics to minors, the CIA will. If the law-makers make it entirely legal, then the lengths that would have to be taken to start a new war on drugs would be much more drastic, which imho are not possible today. All drugs, hard, soft, candy or not have to be dealt with through social work, and outreach programs and communities. 

There is no real drug violence problem either.. It's all a misdirection... The cause of drug related violence is the fact that drugs are criminalized in the first place. People become violent over drugs because their entire lives are riding on not getting caught, so the stakes are high. 

You introduce high stakes to drug trafficking, you create more victims. It's really that simple. The higher the stakes for risk to your life, the lower your desire to not take a life. That's psychological survival mentality.

ALL drugs need to be decriminalized. Even if my kid gets dealt drugs, i'd rather he get dealt by a dude that's not worried about going to jail therefore not likely to be carrying, or have someone else chasing him or gunning him in drive-bys. 



> Mandatory community service for first offense. Alcohol treatment or rehab for second and if you still do it a year in minimum security prison. Things like breaking into homes I don't care too much unless someone is hurt. Robbing banks deserves jail time. For the simple fact non millionaires use banks. I kinda have an issue with authority so I might be more lenient than most


None of these deserve jail time. Robbing a bank in a world where scarcity is a lie is literally something I'd celebrate. (and before someone says bUt wHaT aBoUt yoUr prOpErTy) ... I've been robbed / mugged 5 times and each time I was able to build myself back up. It's not that hard. No property is worth someone else's life. Period. 

The only criminals that can _really_ destroy your life are the criminals running AmeriKKKan healthcare, colleges and loans/credit systems. Destroy the usuary. Make it illegal to make money on money. That's it.

Fuck the bankers and the banking system. Bank robberies hurting normal individuals is a thing of the past. With today's insurance, and insurance companies, the damage dealt to a single individual is not great enough. Petty theft to me is definitely not a crime.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

People are saying this one's an SS tattoo. 










So is this one. 

These are just two cops who are literally too proud and untouchable to have these tattoos. 

Imagine the thousands who hide it better.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Great, they admitted that police bully and brutalize citizens. Now let's defund the police and pass legislation to hold them all accountable for their misconduct. Arrest-Convict-Sentence police like every other citizen would be for their crimes. Hit police in their budgets and their pensions!

*"There are individuals who are racist, they're a small number," Acting Deputy Secretary of the Department of Homeland Security Ken Cuccinelli said in a new CNN interview. "I would suggest that a bigger problem that can be filtered and trained for is simply bullying." *








Cuccinelli says George Floyd's death wasn't about race


Acting Deputy Secretary of Homeland Security Ken Cuccinelli said Sunday that he doesn't believe race played a factor in the police killing of George Floyd, a black man whose death in Minneapolis has sparked two weeks of protests and calls for




thehill.com








> • Buffalo officers push 75-year-old protester
> • 6 Atlanta officers charged for using excessive force on college students
> • Fort Lauderdale officer was confronted by a black colleague
> • Kansas City cops pepper-sprayed a man who was yelling
> ...











In one week there were at least 9 instances of police using excessive force caught on camera


In the wake of George Floyd's killing by police, protesters flooded streets across the country all week to demand racial justice and policing reforms. Most of those protests have been peaceful. Property damage and looting have marred others. But in several cases, the country has also witnessed...




www.cnn.com




Mainstream media needs to catch the fuck up.

There are WAY more than 9 instances. Videos are all over Twitter showing police violating citizen's constitutional rights, using weapons against Americans that are banned in warfare, violating their own department protocol, and blatantly turning peaceful protests into violent assaults.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270041926373462016
🖕🖕


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

No one screws up momentum quite like Biden.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to like Biden, but he just seems like a buffoon. He could win this election by not saying a word and letting Trump bury himself. But Biden keeps giving ammo to Trump and his supporters


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Reaper said:


> All drugs need to be universally decriminalized - entirely. If actual criminals won't deal heavy narcotics to minors, the CIA will. If the law-makers make it entirely legal, then the lengths that would have to be taken to start a new war on drugs would be much more drastic, which imho are not possible today. All drugs, hard, soft, candy or not have to be dealt with through social work, and outreach programs and communities.


Making it entirely legal, and decriminalization isn't the same. I think you mean making it entirely legal. But then would you imagine the consequences of corporations being able to sell hard drugs. It would be today's opioid crises x1000.
Social work/outreach programs will have limited efficiency in an environment where drugs are easily accessible. One solution would be to make them obligatory, but then, what's the difference with jail, and how do you enforce said obligation.




Reaper said:


> None of these deserve jail time. Robbing a bank in a world where scarcity is a lie is literally something I'd celebrate. (and before someone says bUt wHaT aBoUt yoUr prOpErTy) ... I've been robbed / mugged 5 times and each time I was able to build myself back up. It's not that hard. No property is worth someone else's life. Period.
> The only criminals that can _really_ destroy your life are the criminals running AmeriKKKan healthcare, colleges and loans/credit systems. Destroy the usuary. Make it illegal to make money on money. That's it.


You being able to build yourself back up after being mugged doesn't mean anything. Your personal experience = the truth for everybody. "It's not that hard" ? Seriously ? Come on man.
I'd agree that no property is worth someone else's life. But what is the limit ? How do you punish someone who takes someone else's property ? Property not being worth someone's life doesn't mean property has no meaning at all.
Destroy the usury means destroy the whole capitalist system tho. Because making it illegal to make money on money, means no loans, means social mobility is highly restrained if not absent because access to property will basically be impossible if you don't have the money you need, in cash. Except if you want the state to handle this kind of stuff, but then it's another discussion.



Reaper said:


> Fuck the bankers and the banking system. Bank robberies hurting normal individuals is a thing of the past. With today's insurance, and insurance companies, the damage dealt to a single individual is not great enough. Petty theft to me is definitely not a crime.


Come on now. Petty theft =/= robbing a bank. But I agree on principle. Fuck the banks, and fuck the insurance companies too. They're probably linked anyways.
However, Bank robberies aren't just taking money from banks, and they are people in the banks that are getting robbed. How do you deal with the agression those people were a victim of ? Except if you come up with some super slick plan to rob the bank, but then it's white collar crime, and then we talk about the racial divide of the prison system.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dr. Jones said:


> I want to like Biden, but he just seems like a buffoon. He could win this election by not saying a word and letting Trump bury himself. But Biden keeps giving ammo to Trump and his supporters


Biden is a bigger Law and Order racist than even Trump. Just because he put on the blue hat doesn't make him better in any way shape or form..


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Man Who Drove His Truck Into Protestors In Virginia Is A KKK Leader*








Man Who Drove His Truck Into Protestors In Virginia Is A KKK Leader - Baller Alert


The Hanover County man who drove his truck into a crowd of protestors in Virginia is a leader of the




balleralert.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/7533944086/posts/10158448987329087



🖕🖕

Tear gassing peaceful American citizens is what this administration stands by. You heard it.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

You're surprised a man who never takes accountability for anything is doubling down on his latest blunder?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@Stalingrad9 - Not gonna derail the thread to discuss communism and anti-capitalism. We'll take it up again later in some other thread if it comes up because my original post you commented on gives solutions to how to solve problems faced by the black community (which as you can probably tell now I and a lot of others within the black community as well attribute to capitalism). However, talking about it by itself derails the thread which is something I've repeatedly said I won't do. 

----









Brevard County Fraternal Order of Police: disciplined and jailed cops should apply here


Brevard County Fraternal Order of Police lodge recruits officers involved in violent incidents in Atlanta and Buffalo to serve in Florida



www.floridatoday.com





#ACAB. This is just one small county in small fucking town Florida. 












> The Fraternal Order of Police is the largest organization of sworn law enforcement officers in the country, representing some 300,000 members across some 2,000 local "lodges." Critics say the non-profit organization is a major obstacle to policing reform through their advocacy and deep ties to police unions.


White Supremacy and Police Brutality are one and the same and the people who say "it's just an isolated incident" are telling you to stop making the connection between white supremacy and policing so that they can continue to run the country according to white supremacist ideals.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Reaper said:


> @Stalingrad9 - Not gonna derail the thread to discuss communism and anti-capitalism. We'll take it up again later in some other thread if it comes up because my original post you commented on gives solutions to how to solve problems faced by the black community (which as you can probably tell now I and a lot of others within the black community as well attribute to capitalism). However, talking about it by itself derails the thread which is something I've repeatedly said I won't do.


Don't personally think it derails the thread, but I totally get your point.
I'll discuss it in another thread with pleasure


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/7533944086/posts/10158449314859087



These motherfucking pigs specialize in terrorizing Americans.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This guy Kyle Kulimski gets it


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> No one screws up momentum quite like Biden.


That's a bunch of Malarkey,he is trying to win the election not please social media


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Dr. Jones said:


> I want to like Biden, but he just seems like a buffoon. He could win this election by not saying a word and letting Trump bury himself. But Biden keeps giving ammo to Trump and his supporters


Most of the Trumps supporters don't want police defunded. How is this giving them ammo exactly?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Some of these are really, really bad ideas.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270045264531898368 
yes


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270069146055630850*LEAP*: Law Enforcement Accountability Project. A direct action disrupting the code of silence around police abuse, aggression and murder of Black people.
http://leapaction.org/


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270069146055630850*LEAP*: Law Enforcement Accountability Project. A direct action disrupting the code of silence around police abuse, aggression and murder of Black people.
> http://leapaction.org/


So are there certain requirements in regards to police accountability? Or is this literally going to apply to every single instance where police kill an unarmed black person?


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270045264531898368
> yes


If they sign a resolution to condemn the Usa for killing unarmed black men then the official tally from the impartial UN HRC condemnations will be Israel 847 Usa 1 North Korea/Cuba/Saudi Arabia etc. 0


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Liberals defending Biden is so in line with the moderate white racist MLK warned us about.










Keep the pressure on. Fuck the police.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Nah. Cuz you can be a racist and not be corrupt because racism isn't a crime as long as you can make it seem like the person you killed threatened you in any way. Qualified immunity, asset forfeiture are both protected under the law, and both lead to corruption. AmeriKKKan CIA flooded the streets with drugs but drug use and dealing is a crime, so policing that is not corrupt (flooding the streets was). The thing is that corruption itself is essentially a form of ethical and moral relativism and that creates a lot of problems when taking care of corruption because you can just define something as corrupt or not-corrupt through the legal system. That is why we need a newly written Bill of Rights like most of the world has. Anyways, I'm going on a tangent.
> 
> You fight both. Racism and Corruption because racism isn't corruption and there is no system to prevent racists from joining police forces and getting involved in politics. None. At all.
> 
> ...


Can't refute any of that. Good points. Except don't take my bank robberies being bad as me agreeing with them. I hate rich people. Not just because I'm not swimming in coins like scruge mc duck. The people I worry about are the misguided people who put their savings in a bank and lose everything. But generally all rich people are arrogant blowhards.

As for drunk driving and being put in minimal security on a third offense, it could be possible I'm getting strict rehab confused with tax evasion camp

Also what's the story with the fedex incident? Was it a looter or a protestor that got run over?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Michael Brown wasn't murdered. He violently robbed a convenience store and then tried to kill a police officer. The robbery was caught on video and the attack was witnessed by several people. Let's not lump in justified shootings with unjustified ones. Hurts the credibility of the argument against police brutality, which is an issue that affects people of all races. Most Americans killed by the police are white. They don't care what color you are, they only care about wielding their power against you. The racial narratives are needlessly divisive and unhelpful. 

Source for those who still erroneously think Brown was murdered: https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...report-claim-that-michael-brown-was-murdered/


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Liberals defending Biden is so in line with the moderate white racist MLK warned us about.
> 
> View attachment 87507
> 
> ...


_RoboCop_ warned us about this.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

“Shorewood Spitter” Taken To Jail After Second Incident


Attorney Stephanie Rapkin is accused of spitting on teenager, shoving college student and kneeing police officer in groin.




urbanmilwaukee.com





An attorney arrested twice in one week for being a racist piece of shit.

All her info is all over Twitter too.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

She sounds absolutely bipolar or mentally ill.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Iowa football players put fans on notice: Support their movement or don't support the Hawkeyes


Former and now current players have voiced their opinions on social media over the last several days




www.cbssports.com





It’s a strong message the Hawkeye players are sending. If you are just there to support us on Saturdays in the fall while wearing the black and gold but not the rest of the time, don’t support us at all.

Interesting that the “stick to sports” crowd is blind to the reality that sports and politics have always mixed. The “Miracle On Ice”, championship teams making those appearances at the White House, the millions the Defense Department has dropped on the NFL for giant flags, flyover, service people singing the anthem, etc. It’s just when their flavor of politics isn’t being put out there that they get offended.

I am actually learning a lot lately by reading and listening. As a middle-aged White *******, I know really nothing about being discriminated against. So, just sitting back and listening helps me understand what’s going on.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> She sounds absolutely bipolar or mentally ill.


Nope. Probably not mentally ill. Just a selfish asshole who wanted to disrupt the civil rights movement intentionally and cause / create drama and flaunt her privilege.

One of the core symptoms that are central to a mental illness are dysfunctionality to the point where running a law firm is likely going to be impossible for someone with a mental illness where such a massive breakdown happens twice in such a short amount of time.

I'd rather not have mental illness stigmatized honestly given I have BPD, ADHD and possibly Cyclothymia (a minor form of bipolar). I have never lost it in public like that even during a breakdown.



BruiserKC said:


> Interesting that the “stick to sports” crowd is blind to the reality that sports and politics have always mixed. The “Miracle On Ice”, championship teams making those appearances at the White House, the millions the Defense Department has dropped on the NFL for giant flags, flyover, service people singing the anthem, etc. It’s just when their flavor of politics isn’t being put out there that they get offended.


Let's also not forget that college football is a HUGE pipeline to law enforcement and military so these kids are preyed upon throughout their lives just because they have good genetics. They make politicians, lobbyists, rich white people billions which are used to buy local elections etc as well. Football is intrinsically linked to American politics in every way imaginable.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

sorry, double post.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Nope. Probably not mentally ill. Just a selfish asshole who wanted to disrupt the civil rights movement intentionally and cause / create drama and flaunt her privilege.
> 
> One of the core symptoms that are central to a mental illness are dysfunctionality to the point where running a law firm is likely going to be impossible for someone with a mental illness where such a massive breakdown happens twice in such a short amount of time.
> 
> ...


I meant no disrespect. My mother can freak out like that. Be really docile and sweet and the littlest thing can set her off. The way the article when it mentioned her coming out of the house and being polite then shoving the college kid and knering the cops in the nuts made it seem she was unbalanced.

Or is that a journalist trick to distract from her real self?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> I meant no disrespect. My mother can freak out like that. Be really docile and sweet and the littlest thing can set her off. The way the article when it mentioned her coming out of the house and being polite then shoving the college kid and knering the cops in the nuts made it seem she was unbalanced.
> 
> Or is that a journalist trick to distract from her real self?


Yah, they may have taken some license in reporting it to make it look so much out of this world weird. Seems to me the anger and rage was building and she escalated over time rather than go from 0-100. It starts with anger > spitting > sitting and pouting > going back home > perceiving people attack her property (which they didn't) > trying to talk to the protestors > exploding. I see a slow build up that you tend to see with mentally healthy abusers rather than mentally ill ones.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh and another thing that proves she's not mentally ill: 




> Urban Milwaukee





> states that prior to the confrontation, Rapkin parked her car in the middle of North Oakland Avenue in an attempt to “obstruct the marches.”


She started it intentionally. Seems like it was her plan all along. Premeditation. 

Secondly, during the second scuffle, she was not arrested by the cops for assault and spitting on the protestors, but because she assaulted a police officer. 

The police are not anyone's friends but their own. Not even when they arrest agitators and racists.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

And of course, his turdsuckers are sucking his turds still.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is really low and inhumane. Everyone saw the horrifying video where 75 year old Martin Gugino was pushed by the police so hard that he fell over backwards, hit his head on the pavement, and blood started pouring out into a puddle. It was so shocking and heartbreaking.

This clown calling that old man an Antifa provacateur when he was a victim of police brutality is outrageous. Trump has no empathy whatsoever for actual human beings. He can also label anyone he wants as Antifa, which is scary and extremely arbitrary.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Don't you guys see what he is planning? At this point police can do whatever they want to protestors and if they get called on it, its going to be oh its because this old man, this woman, this child is an antifa member.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I actually saw someone try and say earlier that black people attacking white people or murdering white people is also racist. I was dumbfounded by their stupidness.

Racism exists within a hierarchical structure with power at the core. Racism only works because one group has power and the other group doesn't.

White people historically have held that power of racial divide.

If a black person (or any race) are stereotypical or have negative beliefs about white people, it's an example of racial prejudice. Not racism. Which of course is still wrong.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Remember when everyone was screaming to have everyone labeled a terrorist and I used to say, be careful, you might get what you wish for. I was constantly ignored for those posts by everyone on the left and the right and in the center. No one should be called a terrorist because it creates EXACTLY this scenario where the government can use the label to dehumanized, murder innocents by simply calling them terrorists. 

This is precisely why we should NEVER allow the government to call anyone a terrorist because then they can call a poor old dude a terrorist and this country's copsuckers will lap that shit up. 

They've been using the word "terrorist" to kill, rape, murder and bomb civilians around the world and AmeriKKKans have supported it. It was ALWAYS a possibility that the government was going to do this to your own. 

This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

How that man has managed to avoid being even winged by a bullet is absolutely beyond me. It's behavior like this that's the reason some days I'm just so unmotivated to give a shit about anyone. Cold, ruthless scumbags like this man are billionaires and never have to worry about any sort of karmic justice. While being a good and decent human being isn't rewarded.

His an old man you cunt. Around about your age. How about we push you down? Oh I wish a motherfucker would


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269852781189316611



__ https://www.facebook.com/7533944086/posts/10158451885279087







__ https://www.facebook.com/7533944086/posts/10158451844719087


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's not as bad as Trump and the Bible but these people need to be condemned for appropriation and their photo-ops as well. 

Vote them ALL out. Pls ... None of them are your friends. We need new, fresh, young blood in American politics. Not these tumors. Cut them out.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I came here to vent about the recent Trump tweet, too. I don't understand why he even acknowledged it. He will usually deny it happened. That's strange. Unless he was getting pressured from his press team to comment on it. They're only hope is people latching on to Antifa.



Klitschko said:


> Don't you guys see what he is planning? At this point police can do whatever they want to protestors and if they get called on it, its going to be oh its because this old man, this woman, this child is an antifa member.


yes. refer to page 1 and on.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

She’s a.... teacher.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270358737761579008


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"Moment of frustration, anger and anxiety" = White Privilege which leads to over-policing, which leads to murdered blacks. This kind of "panic-riddled" reaction IS EXACTLY part of the structural system of white supremacy that refuses to die in this country. 

(Also, of course from the video she clearly looks "afraid"). Fucking ... hell.. Imagine how much these bastards used to get blacks lynched and killed by cops and others in their neighborhood just CUZ THEY SIMPLY FUCKING WANTED TO.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> "Moment of frustration, anger and anxiety" = White Privilege which leads to over-policing, which leads to murdered blacks. This kind of "panic-riddled" reaction IS EXACTLY part of the structural system of white supremacy that refuses to die in this country.


Absolutely. 

Then willfully ignorant white people and outright racists alike require Black people be the _perfect victims_ to their own murder, assault, and injustice.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Then willfully ignorant white people and outright racists alike require Black people be the _perfect victims_ to their own murder, assault, and injustice.


Look at the complicit media bias already where the media fucking shows the video and then gaslights everyone by just narrating the woman's claims without commentary. It's like these fuckers are soul-less garbage, or instructed by their white supremacist bosses to not say anything at all that could even be construed as supportive of black rights.

At this point, even the way they're like "Oh, I'm sorry" after being fucking CAUGHT and then expecting to be forgiven is their privilege. So fucking tired of this nonsense. I'm done forgiving white people. I'm just done. Too many have abused that privilege and they don't fucking deserve it anymore. 

If you're white and you're not openly anti-racist, then fuck you.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Mentally ill people can do strange things. Can be normal and then shift gears quickly. It's why many are attracted to power and fanatics.

My father was mentally ill, he'd do all kinds of silly things. Sometimes he'd be depressed or be manic and wake us up at 4 am to sing songs. All kinds of things.

The funnest time was when he had finished watching Little Big Man and reading a book on the fighting between Native Americans and the Whites. You see he was someone who thought he was once Lord of the Plains, forgetting that the real history is bloody and angry on both sides. Yet he thought he was righteous so he kicked in the bathroom door while my mom was in the bath and tried to drown her, because well, her skin is light. My older cousin managed to stop him, sadly this wasn't one of the times they called the cops on him. Shame, him going to prison for many years would've been nice.

My dad was a racist..I mean racially prejudiced man. He liked black people when in his words they didn't act like n-words. He liked white people when they weren't all trash and thinking they were better than him. Well it's kinda hard not to be better than a rac- I mean racially prejudice man. Maybe it's not his fault, he grew up in an area that was all black who bullied him, shot at his house and pretty much harassed and were violent to others who weren't black because they were "racially prejudice". I don't know but regardless of experiences, judging all people solely on the past and actions of others because they share skin color is "racially prejudice".

Racism is racism. This new definition is bullshit and an excuse to excuse the behavior of racists because well they can be as racist as they like without the consequences! Everyone at sometime has power over others, in your home, in your relationship, in your church/work and when you can bring violence to someone because you happen to outnumber or have the ability to hurt them. I fear the most for people who are with someone who's a racial activist as they can be the most abusive. Nobody thinks of this because most people are small thinkers.

There's a few people rubbing me the wrong way in this thread. A few who are chumming the waters with that lowkey guilt brag and trying to lecture. Sadly this isn't rants and while a name I'd so love to call them isn't offensive and is just "stupid". I'll reframe, because.. I'm nice!

I wish all you well and hope for change. I don't think it will happen for a few reasons. I also believe part of the reason the protests are so large is because people are tired of being locked up by covid. I hope for a good result but only time will tell what happens. This and one last post here will be my final for this thread. Reading some of these replies is just too infuriating!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270397667139444736
FFS


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87514
> 
> 
> It's not as bad as Trump and the Bible but these people need to be condemned for appropriation and their photo-ops as well.
> ...


Ironic. Some of the biggest Democrat strongholds are poverty, crime ridden hell holes for the people they supposedly care about. What a farce. Fuck them, all Politicians and these corporations who are offering "anti-racist" specials on goods Buy it up motherfuckers because if you ain't stuffing dollar bills into someone's hands to buy their shit you're a fucking racist anti-american bigot who loves white supremacy!

Let's see who can spend the most money, who's up for some sweatshop made shoes and overpriced ice cream?! It's for a good cause, didn't you hear? They're gonna fix it all up. Them and the "so sorry" white allies. HELL YEAH GO AMERICA! BUYBUYBUY!


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270397667139444736
> FFS


Imagine being that old and starved for attention you do shit like this. Like what’s the point? Why go out of your way to be a douche? Shouldnt we all be pissed about police brutality?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know if Americans know of this British show called 'Little Britain' - it's basically two "comedians", I use the term lightly, doing what they feel are funny skits based around British people from all walks of life, so they'd dress up as black people, Indian people and a variety of stereotypical white people etc. - basically it had quite a big following when it aired 20 or so years ago but it's recently been pulled from Netflix now because what was once considered funny is now considered offensive. Personally, it should have been removed for just being shit.

What is funny however is the amount of people in replies to tweets over the pulling of the show somehow saying it's ridiculous it's being pulled and that no one found White Chicks offensive etc when two black men basically done white face. Like, seriously? It AMAZES me how uneducated people are.

It's scary that people don't realise that blackface is BAD because it was used to exaggerate stereotypes in a minority group and ridicule them in an especially difficult time. Whiteface, while used by comedians, is not used in such a negative way.

We really need to start teaching this in our schools.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270423693169242112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270407235009724418


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Trump's an old man on the internet, just like the other conspiracy pushing oldsters who believe everything Twitter and Facebook feed them. Social media was a mistake. 

Moving on, my favourite true crime and general misery of life channel, Deadbug, released his take on George Floyd's murder. I'm not reading back to see if there's another fan who posted this - rate me late (and shocked) if so - though I will warn ahead of time to anyone who watches that his stuff can offend all sides so know that going in. Also, it's tough to watch; like all Deadbug videos it's raw and very in your face with the details of death but I think everyone should see that cop kneeling on a dying man, looking like it was just an average day for him, while his partner watches the gathering crowd, from as many perspectives as they can . 

I cried. How could anyone do this to another living being?







There must be a better way to maintain peace than the existing police and detention system, not only in the US but overall. Just days ago, nearby regional officiers shot and killed an Indigenous girl during a wellness check. She was not the first member of her extended family to die in police custody. We First Nations mess things up for ourselves just fine but being treated like we can't be saved or, sometimes worse, like we need constant saving turns small missteps into crisis again and again. 

Racism, classism, all the -isms are real. So people take to the streets, but then what? Destructive rioting breeds anger which only widens existing divides and creates new ones, often within the disenfranchised communities themselves. Demands create resentment while leading to less and less reasonable groups adding their wants to the pile under the shelter provided by those who experience real injustices. Peaceful protest is ignored if not hijacked by advertising and media. 

Something has to change with how society operates. Do we have to burn it down? I don't know. I'm not sure there is an answer; humanity has been working on this since we first settled into hunter and gatherer clans.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*As a brotha with a good heart I say “Fuck you” if you racist
Or white stayin’ quiet you disablin’ the changes
And fuck bein’ famous tired of watchin’ us complainin’
Cops kill a brother get released after arraignments *




__ https://www.facebook.com/104266592953439/posts/3630568576989872


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

GothicBohemian said:


> Trump's an old man on the internet, just like the other conspiracy pushing oldsters who believe everything Twitter and Facebook feed them. Social media was a mistake.
> 
> Moving on, my favourite true crime and general misery of life channel, Deadbug, released his take on George Floyd's murder. I'm not reading back to see if there's another fan who posted this - rate me late (and shocked) if so - though I will warn ahead of time to anyone who watches that his stuff can offend all sides so know that going in. Also, it's tough to watch; like all Deadbug videos it's raw and very in your face with the details of death but I think everyone should see that cop kneeling on a dying man, looking like it was just an average day for him, while his partner watches the gathering crowd, from as many perspectives as they can .
> 
> ...


You're Native, legit? Nice.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270380179332964354



__ https://www.facebook.com/5550296508/posts/10160956031441509


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I don't know if Americans know of this British show called 'Little Britain' - it's basically two "comedians", I use the term lightly, doing what they feel are funny skits based around British people from all walks of life, so they'd dress up as black people, Indian people and a variety of stereotypical white people etc. - basically it had quite a big following when it aired 20 or so years ago but it's recently been pulled from Netflix now because what was once considered funny is now considered offensive. Personally, it should have been removed for just being shit.
> 
> What is funny however is the amount of people in replies to tweets over the pulling of the show somehow saying it's ridiculous it's being pulled and that no one found White Chicks offensive etc when two black men basically done white face. Like, seriously? It AMAZES me how uneducated people are.
> 
> ...


Americans barely understand their rights. Don't expect us to know about Britain's TV shows. In the states, I think the exact same scenario would have happened. On the one hand, you're allowed to produce a show that is intensive to races and digs on stereotypes. On the other hand, you're an asshole and no one has to choose to show your TV show. The people who are upset have the right to be upset, but they're wrong. People forget you can legally do something and it can still be awful.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I don't know if Americans know of this British show called 'Little Britain' - it's basically two "comedians", I use the term lightly, doing what they feel are funny skits based around British people from all walks of life, so they'd dress up as black people, Indian people and a variety of stereotypical white people etc. - basically it had quite a big following when it aired 20 or so years ago but it's recently been pulled from Netflix now because what was once considered funny is now considered offensive. Personally, it should have been removed for just being shit.
> 
> What is funny however is the amount of people in replies to tweets over the pulling of the show somehow saying it's ridiculous it's being pulled and that no one found White Chicks offensive etc when two black men basically done white face. Like, seriously? It AMAZES me how uneducated people are.
> 
> ...


Funny that you mention blackface. The scope of what is deemed racist in the USA is so damn skewed that it leaves the rest of the ethnic groups in the dark, no pun intended.

This is a modicum of that bias:


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I don't know if Americans know of this British show called 'Little Britain' - it's basically two "comedians", I use the term lightly, doing what they feel are funny skits based around British people from all walks of life, so they'd dress up as black people, Indian people and a variety of stereotypical white people etc. - basically it had quite a big following when it aired 20 or so years ago but it's recently been pulled from Netflix now because what was once considered funny is now considered offensive. Personally, it should have been removed for just being shit.
> 
> What is funny however is the amount of people in replies to tweets over the pulling of the show somehow saying it's ridiculous it's being pulled and that no one found White Chicks offensive etc when two black men basically done white face. Like, seriously? It AMAZES me how uneducated people are.
> 
> ...


It was a comedy. Shall we ban all comedians? Do you want to live in a humourless society devoid of a sense of humour? 

As you state, you are in the minority on this. Comments on the Daily Fail (i know, i know) condemn this in the tens of thousands. Are all these people racist and uneducated? Thats a very big assumption. 

It was not in the least bit racist. If thats the case I apologise for pretending to be Thierry Henry when I was at school taking a free kick. I apologise for any hurt and offence I caused. 

You can't change the past, but you can learn from it. Blackface is not tolerable in 2020 but you want to cover your eyes and stick your fingers in your ears and pretend it never happened. 

You wanna get rid of past art, music, tv shows, film etc that is now considered offensive to different groups of people then we won't have any history to look back on. 

What started as protests against police brutality has developed into farce.

Its pathetic.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270435160366948358These clowns are HILARIOUS. There are over 400 videos of police violence and misconduct in this Twitter thread from the last two weeks, alone. PIGS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270049020958957568


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Rozzop said:


> It was a comedy. Shall we ban all comedians? Do you want to live in a humourless society devoid of a sense of humour?
> 
> As you state, you are in the minority on this. Comments on the Daily Fail (i know, i know) condemn this in the tens of thousands. Are all these people racist and uneducated? Thats a very big assumption.
> 
> ...


Most people of a certain age in the UK watching an old British comedy with family probably had to ask why the ‘good’ characters were using words like ‘*****’. But not with you, mate! You clearly relish programs that feature your kind patronize and demean others. Hell if I know, you're probably a Billy no-mates in real life.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rozzop said:


> It was a comedy. Shall we ban all comedians? Do you want to live in a humourless society devoid of a sense of humour?
> 
> As you state, you are in the minority on this. Comments on the Daily Fail (i know, i know) condemn this in the tens of thousands. Are all these people racist and uneducated? Thats a very big assumption.
> 
> ...


Minstrel shows were seen as entertainment - shall we unban that then? Considering it was just entertainment?

It's okay to admit Little Britain was "funny" in the past but now it's not - it's called growing.

If you genuinely think something like this:










Is funny and not offensive, then I am not sure we should be having this conversation.

As long as you didn't colour your face in with black pen, then pretending to be someone like Henry and curling a free kick in is fine. When I was a kid, I liked to pretend I was George Weah in the playground. Didn't do it in a way that could offend my black friends or their heritage though by going to school blacked out.

Because you know, even at that age I knew it was wrong. And that was in the mid 90s.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

TerraRising said:


> Most people of a certain age in the UK watching an old British comedy with family probably had to ask why the ‘good’ characters were using words like ‘*****’. But not with you, mate! You clearly relish programs that feature your kind patronize and demean others. Hell if I know, you're probably a Billy no-mates in real life.


So its ok for you to patronize and demean me because you think i enjoy patronizing and demeaning others? 

Wheres the logic? 

It was a silly TV programme. 

Lets get rid of John Wayne. The way he patronized and demeaned the Native Americans. 

Lets dismante the pyramids in Egypt that were built by slaves. 

Lets dismantle the Roman roadways all throughtout Europe that were built by slaves.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Actually, I'm all for dismantling every structure every built upon the back of slaves. Hit the rest button and let everyone start from fucking 0. The only people who start throwing bitchfests when it comes to dismantling society are privileged / classist shmucks anyways because they have the most to lose from having to let go of their privilege earned through the labor of others. The vast majority of the world would be elevated if we brought down the privileged classes especially the ones that own a disproportionate amount of wealth their forefathers stole.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Minstrel shows were seen as entertainment - shall we unban that then? Considering it was just entertainment?
> 
> It's okay to admit Little Britain was "funny" in the past but now it's not - it's called growing.
> 
> ...


For sure. You can't get away with that now. Rightly so. But to ban it? Thats a little over the top no? 

If people want every tv show or film banned that feature outdated ideas it would be a very long list.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Clique said:


> *As a brotha with a good heart I say “Fuck you” if you racist
> Or white stayin’ quiet you disablin’ the changes
> And fuck bein’ famous tired of watchin’ us complainin’
> Cops kill a brother get released after arraignments *
> ...


Yooooo! Dame killed that shit. I’ve been hearing for a minute that Lillard was actually good, but I automatically assumed he was trash since most pro athletes are terrible rappers. Might have to check out his other music now


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270430645584572417


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Reaper said:


> Actually, I'm all for dismantling every structure every built upon the back of slaves. Hit the rest button and let everyone start from fucking 0. The only people who start throwing bitchfests when it comes to dismantling society are privileged / classist shmucks anyways because they have the most to lose from having to let go of their privilege earned through the labor of others. The vast majority of the world would be elevated if we brought down the privileged classes especially the ones that own a disproportionate amount of wealth their forefathers stole.


And you are typing this on a product probably made by sweatshop workers in East Asia. 

You gonna volunteer to rebuild society? Get some bricks and motar and build your house back up? 

Or you gonna forget that and continue to bash white priveldge that you clearly share.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270456999034023936
@ObsoleteMule def check out Dame DOLLA's work. His last 2 albums are straight.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Rozzop said:


> As you state, you are in the minority on this. Comments on the Daily Fail (i know, i know) condemn this in the tens of thousands. Are all these people *racist* and *uneducated*?


Yes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rozzop said:


> And you are typing this on a product probably made by sweatshop workers in East Asia.
> 
> You gonna volunteer to rebuild society? Get some bricks and motar and build your house back up?
> 
> Or you gonna forget that and continue to bash white priveldge that you clearly share.


Yo, this guy genuinely believes that I benefit from white privilege. And yes, let's talk about eastern slaves. They are enslaved by the system of capitalism that is created by white people. Capitalism cannot exist without racism and therefore to end racism one needs to end capitalism. 

Also here's the thing, using systems that are created by white supremacy to fight white supremacy in no way invalidates the movements against white supremacy. I think it's time to address this BS tokenist talking point you hear from the right wing. And here goes:

That would be like saying that Pakistanis/Indians should not have used weapons against the brits because they were invented by the brits. All that does is keep the oppressed subjugated. No, you fight the oppressor with the oppressor's weapons and change the world that way. There's literally nothing hypocritical about that at all. The end justifies the means in this case.

No. I benefit from *class *privilege that was literally earned by my grandfather who was a freedom fighter against your kind. Didn't just sit around earning passive income from the subjugation of millions of people around the world.

And I've already told my parents that I won't be taking any of my inheritance, even though my parents LITERALLY fought against your white supremacist forefathers to earn their freedom from your kind. I have continued that tradition having fought US imperialists in my country in a similar movement to overthrow a dictator there. I don't bring up my past but to see a lazy ass white boy claim I have privilege is just too much to not respond to.

Don't project your own failure onto me boy. You people sit around and just take and take and give back absolutely nothing to anyone. Doesn't mean we're all pathetic like that. You're literally sitting there casually using "east asian slave labor" like a winning point instead of feeling any empathy for them "ok, they're east asian slave labor, let's fight to end this". For you they're just a token to use in an argument. jfc. The lack of empathy that comes out when you people want to subjugate others is sad. It's literally just sad at this point.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DC council passes sweeping police reforms after George Floyd protests


The Washington, D.C. City Council on Tuesday passed a sweeping slate of measures to reform police conduct in the city, as calls grow for reforming law enforcement agencies after the police killing of George Floyd in Minneapolis.




thehill.com













New York legislature votes to release disciplinary records for officers


New York lawmakers have passed a bill to repeal a 40-year-old law that seals police disciplinary records, a move intended to provide greater accountability for officers.




thehill.com





well this is a start


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270470236068884480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270053855095672832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270110647427256320


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Anyone else peep that all the cops in the video with the captain going crazy, ALL OF THOSE COPS ARE WHITE?!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> Anyone else peep that all the cops in the video with the captain going crazy, ALL OF THOSE COPS ARE WHITE?!


I noticed that. Wining like little bitches cause the fire is under they asses like never before. Try being decent human beings to people.






__ https://www.facebook.com/115853638443642/posts/3753699777992325




Earlier in this thread there was talk about TV shows getting cancelled:









'Cops' Canceled at Paramount Network







www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Rozzop said:


> So its ok for you to patronize and demean me because you think i enjoy patronizing and demeaning others?
> 
> Wheres the logic?
> 
> ...


Now you're talking! Let's get rid of England, since it was built at the expense of the actual indigenous Brythonic tribes.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270394368201981953


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone been on the street protesting and what's it like?

There was a protest in Oz down in Sydney on saturday, which the state policy body took to the high court to get stopped on the day - but then the protest organisers appealed that and got it to go ahead. That's not my town so couldn't go.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I actually saw someone try and say earlier that black people attacking white people or murdering white people is also racist. I was dumbfounded by their stupidness.
> 
> Racism exists within a hierarchical structure with power at the core. Racism only works because one group has power and the other group doesn't.
> 
> ...


Can you expand on this? I'm not really seeing any difference between the two. Do you mean racism more involves wielding power with negative consequences while racial prejudice does not?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Can you expand on this? I'm not really seeing any difference between the two. Do you mean racism more involves wielding power with negative consequences while racial prejudice does not?


Lets put it this way. If a black person were to treat white person badly because of prejudice against white people, you and I both know that is wrong and unacceptable, but we also both know the ramifications are likely to be less significant.

So if a white person then goes and treats a black person badly because of skin colour, not only is it wrong, but we both know it can also have serious implications for the life and prospects of that black person. Prejudice against white people might make that white person feel bad, but prejudice against a black man can (and most likely will) lead to systemic, structural and lasting disadvantages. Things like education, work prospects, policing.....

And that's what makes it racism.

White people would only experience racism if the existing power structures enabled prejudice against them would end up getting the widespread negative impact like it does for black people.

But that’s not how society currently works.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

@Erik. Interesting point, well explained.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Follow up on that asshole from earlier today: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270535033623728129


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

33 years they have fed the general masses with this copaganda. 

It's about time it goes. 

Keep the pressure on boys. THIS is real change. ✊


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Little Britain absolutely should have been pulled off the airwaves ages ago. Funny family guy was bought up. They may make offensive and stereotypical jokes but they never outright have racist characters. Yes brian barks at black people that aren't Cleveland. But you'd never see them go way over the line and introduce shit like a klansman character or a black gang member or something. Everyone sucks and is made fun of.

White people 
Disabled people 
Women 
Latin people 
High school kids
Politicians 
Black people 
Asian people 
Etc

But that for me just exposes how fucking unbalanced the real world is. White people think they are absolutely superior and you cannot step on an demean them in any way without severe consequences but its a okay to do that with minorities. You can call a black man in America a n word with a huge penis who steals our white women, but you can't call out a white man in America for having obvious flaws cause then they call the cops on you or start shooting up their old school.

How is it a fucking cartoon show can handle inequality better by making everyone equally shitty but the real world can't?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

When it comes to racialized comedy, my opinion is that it's specifically created for white people because by and large it's designed to appeal to the masses rather than the minorities. 

Desis have our own humor and it's rarely racialised, but given how often American comedians in particular delve into racialized humor is frankly disturbing from my perspective. Having been raised in multiple countries as a multicultural child, I've seen and experienced "comedy" that dehumanized my own existence to the point where I almost never find it funny anymore. There's this indian dude Russel Peters whose entire shtick is offensive racist comedy. And I've had people use his jokes and style to try to "endear" themselves to me but all it does is essentially stereotype me as "the indian" and I find that kind of humor hipster racism. It's cringe. 

Does it mean that it doesn't have a right to exist at all. I think in time yeah, it will. We have already relegated a LOT of racialized humor the crap heap of the past and as we progress further, more and more will be added. I think it will be a slow progression, but we will eventually get there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Not gonna lie, I got emotional listening to Dr. Cornel West speak this evening:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270538342082510848


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> When it comes to racialized comedy, my opinion is that it's specifically created for white people because by and large it's designed to appeal to the masses rather than the minorities.
> 
> Desis have our own humor and it's rarely racialised, but given how often American comedians in particular delve into racialized humor is frankly disturbing from my perspective. Having been raised in multiple countries as a multicultural child, I've seen and experienced "comedy" that dehumanized my own existence to the point where I almost never find it funny anymore. There's this indian dude Russel Peters whose entire shtick is offensive racist comedy. And I've had people use his jokes and style to try to "endear" themselves to me but all it does is essentially stereotype me as "the indian" and I find that kind of humor hipster racism. It's cringe.
> 
> Does it mean that it doesn't have a right to exist at all. I think in time yeah, it will. We have already relegated a LOT of racialized humor the crap heap of the past and as we progress further, more and more will be added. I think it will be a slow progression, but we will eventually get there.


I think that would be for the best honestly. Not only cause I've stopped finding both shows funny years ago. But for the reasons you just explained. Also Russell Peters has never been funny 

In an update apparently dorns killer has been caught. Is it just me or does the charge of first degree murder seem over the top?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> @Erik. Interesting point, well explained.


Notice he didn't mention the systemic structural change during a hate crime if the offender is black and the victim is either an ethnic Latin American or Asian.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Thread



http://imgur.com/a/03Sc2st


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I actually saw someone try and say earlier that black people attacking white people or murdering white people is also racist. I was dumbfounded by their stupidness.
> 
> Racism exists within a hierarchical structure with power at the core. Racism only works because one group has power and the other group doesn't.
> 
> ...


Do the color of a person's skin or the wealth of a person provide more power? Do rich black people have more power in the existing hierachy than say a poor white person? Does that mean a poor white person cannot be racist towards a richer more powerful black person?



Erik. said:


> I don't know if Americans know of this British show called 'Little Britain' - it's basically two "comedians", I use the term lightly, doing what they feel are funny skits based around British people from all walks of life, so they'd dress up as black people, Indian people and a variety of stereotypical white people etc. - basically it had quite a big following when it aired 20 or so years ago but it's recently been pulled from Netflix now because what was once considered funny is now considered offensive. Personally, it should have been removed for just being shit.
> 
> What is funny however is the amount of people in replies to tweets over the pulling of the show somehow saying it's ridiculous it's being pulled and that no one found White Chicks offensive etc when two black men basically done white face. Like, seriously? It AMAZES me how uneducated people are.
> 
> ...


Not sure how you guys feel, but I always felt most comfortable making offensive jokes towards people I am closest with because I know we won't get offended. Don't best friends burst each others balls more than with strangers? As long as the show isn't made with malice I don't see why it should be pulled.




Erik. said:


> Lets put it this way. If a black person were to treat white person badly because of prejudice against white people, you and I both know that is wrong and unacceptable, but we also both know the ramifications are likely to be less significant.
> 
> So if a white person then goes and treats a black person badly because of skin colour, not only is it wrong, but we both know it can also have serious implications for the life and prospects of that black person. Prejudice against white people might make that white person feel bad, but prejudice against a black man can (and most likely will) lead to systemic, structural and lasting disadvantages. Things like education, work prospects, policing.....
> 
> ...


That is so patronizing to have to protect certain groups of people from being labelled as racists for exhibiting racist behavior. Or is this an example of white supremacy, since only white people is different from other races.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269772603524169728


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh that's the tweet the racists are offended by? Just shows the stupidity of racists. He is saying you don't defeat racism by being insular. No shit.

On a side note using Twitter to talk about racial issues or thought provoking issues is stupid due to twitters word limit. Makes trump twitter rants more retarded cause his rants are segmented


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

They are using this dudes death as nothing more than a platform for dems to try and boot Trump out of office ...they pretty much paraded his dead corpse for a show


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> They are using this dudes death as nothing more than a platform for dems to try and boot Trump out of office ...they pretty much paraded his dead corpse for a show


This isn't a red vs blue thing. Don't do that. Especially when it's been exposed the Democrats are just as bad as the Republicans. The racism and ignorance and straight up complicity to police corruption bleeds both red and blue.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Erik. said:


> Lets put it this way. If a black person were to treat white person badly because of prejudice against white people, you and I both know that is wrong and unacceptable, but we also both know the ramifications are likely to be less significant.
> 
> So if a white person then goes and treats a black person badly because of skin colour, not only is it wrong, but we both know it can also have serious implications for the life and prospects of that black person. Prejudice against white people might make that white person feel bad, but prejudice against a black man can (and most likely will) lead to systemic, structural and lasting disadvantages. Things like education, work prospects, policing.....
> 
> ...


Nope. 
Racism is a belief. Racial prejudice is another term for racism. 
Racism is not a system, but a system can be built around racism, around the belief that some groups of people are inferior to other. 
Everybody and anybody can be racist. 

White people tho got the Infinity Stones of racism with the societies they built.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> This isn't a red vs blue thing. Don't do that. Especially when it's been exposed the Democrats are just as bad as the Republicans. The racism and ignorance and straight up complicity to police corruption bleeds both red and blue.



I agree but my point is every group is using this to burrow their agendas in ..most dont even care about the BLM moment... its a seed


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Clique said:


> Follow up on that asshole from earlier today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270535033623728129


Man seriously what kind of dumbass racist you have to be not only to do that, but to get it filmed, and be happy with it.
Like that's one the biggest problem that America's gonna face, and the whole western world in general, is that racism will now be uninhibited like totally. It's gonna be just another way to signal yourself as an opponent to the left. WTF seriously. 

I hope he didn't come out with the "it was humor" excuse ?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I agree but my point is every group is using this to burrow their agendas in ..most dont even care about the BLM moment... its a seed


Which is why we need government abolishment globally. Only elect those that understand they work for the citizens and not the other wsy around.

Also my bad for assuming just seen a lot of red vs blue comments everywhere and it gets exhausting


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is what a real thug sounds like. 



http://imgur.com/a/t5pdE3Q


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Arrest made in Facebook Live killing of retired St. Louis police captain who was protecting pawnshop*









Arrest made in Facebook Live killing of retired St. Louis police captain who was protecting pawnshop


Stephan Cannon, 24, has been charged with first-degree murder and other charges in the killing last week of retired St. Louis police Capt. David Dorn. Dorn, 77, was killed protecting a friend's pawnshop after peaceful protests over the death of George Floyd turned violent.




www.wsoctv.com






*18 murders in 24 hours: Inside the most violent day in 60 years in Chicago*


> A hardworking father killed just before 1 a.m.
> 
> A West Side high school student murdered two hours later.
> 
> ...











18 murders in 24 hours: Inside the most violent day in 60 years in Chicago


‘We’ve never seen anything like it at all,’ said Max Kapustin, the senior research director at the University of Chicago Crime Lab.




chicago.suntimes.com






*Coronavirus hospitalizations rise sharply in several states following Memorial Day
*


> As the number of new coronavirus cases continues to increase worldwide, and more than a dozen states and Puerto Rico are recording their highest averages of new cases since the pandemic began, hospitalizations in at least nine states have been on the rise since Memorial Day.
> 
> In Texas, North and South Carolina, California, Oregon, Arkansas, Mississippi, Utah and Arizona, there are an increasing number of patients under supervised care since the holiday weekend because of coronavirus infections. The spikes generally began in the past couple weeks and in most states are trending higher.
> Data from states that are reporting some of their highest seven-day averages of new cases is disproving the notion that the country is seeing such a spike in cases solely because of the continued increase in testing, according to data tracked by The Washington Post.
> ...






https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/09/coronavirus-hospitalizations-rising/


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Another perspective with research:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269668432410300432
*VERY detailed:*








Resource Guide: Prisons, Policing, and Punishment


Last updated: June 2020




medium.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269758504891551744


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*George Floyd and Derek Chauvin 'bumped heads' at the nightclub where they both worked because of Chauvin's aggression with clients, former coworker says









George Floyd and Derek Chauvin 'bumped heads' at the nightclub where they both worked because of Chauvin's aggression with clients, former coworker says


Floyd worked as a bouncer inside the club, and Chauvin patrolled the outside of the club. It previously wasn't clear whether the two interacted.




www.insider.com




*
George Floyd and Derek Chauvin "bumped heads" at the Minneapolis nightclub where they both worked in 2019, David Pinney, a former coworker told CBS on Tuesday. 

The former owner Maya Santamaria told BuzzFeed News that Chauvin "was nice, but he would overreact and lash out quickly," and that she noticed his demeanor would change during special events for the Black community.

"His face, attitude, posture would change when we did urban nights," she said, adding that she had reprimanded him before for using pepper spray on patrons.

When asked by CBS on Tuesday whether Chauvin "had a problem with Black people," Santamaria said: "I think he was afraid and intimidated" by them.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Bronx pawn shop owners violently beaten during looting riots*









Bronx pawn shop owners violently beaten during looting riots


A family is speaking out after they were viciously attacked during the citywide lootings last week, and now they don't know if they will ever feel safe enough to reopen their humble neighborhood shop.




abc7ny.com





*Minneapolis Will Dismantle Its Police Force, Council Members Pledge*









Minneapolis Will Dismantle Its Police Force, Council Members Pledge


Saying the existing Police Department cannot be reformed, a majority of the City Council has promised to rethink public safety from the ground up in the wake of George Floyd’s killing.




www.nytimes.com





*Minneapolis lawmakers vow to disband police department in historic move*









Minneapolis lawmakers vow to disband police department in historic move


City council members declare intent to ‘abolish’ embattled agency and replace with alternative model in wake of George Floyd’s killing




www.theguardian.com





*Hospitalizations in at least nine states are on the rise; U.S. nears 2 million cases*



> As the number of new coronavirus cases continues to increase worldwide, and more than a dozen states and Puerto Rico are recording their highest seven-day average of new cases since the pandemic began, hospitalizations in at least nine states have been on the rise since Memorial Day.
> 
> In Texas, North and South Carolina, California, Oregon, Arkansas, Mississippi, Utah and Arizona, there are an increasing number of patients under supervised care since the holiday weekend because of covid-19 infections. The spikes generally began in the past couple weeks and in most states, are trending higher.





https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/09/coronavirus-live-updates-us/


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The only reason why the vast majority of white people become cops is precisely because "they are intimidated and afraid" of black people. In a pseudoscience theory, there is a specific theory that claims that psychologically some people are programmed to fight their fear with fear and become braver by becoming authority figures themselves so they can have power over their fear, but they remain fearful and therefore act like thugs over people who make them feel afraid. It's the perfect psychological condition that makes someone want to be a cop. 

This is not a properly vetted psych theory, but there is a significant amount of this behavior exhibited IRL.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> The only reason why the vast majority of white people become cops is precisely because "they are intimidated and afraid" of black people. In a pseudoscience theory, there is a specific theory that claims that psychologically some people are programmed to fight their fear with fear and become braver by becoming authority figures themselves so they can have power over their fear, but they remain fearful and therefore act like thugs over people who make them feel afraid. It's the perfect psychological condition that makes someone want to be a cop.
> 
> This is not a properly vetted psych theory, but there is a significant amount of this behavior exhibited IRL.


And that's why bullying is bad.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Looks like the black people also "intimidated" the Corona Virus as well.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TerraRising said:


> And that's why bullying is bad.


Irrational fear is just that. Irrational. But thanks for letting us know that you think all victims of police brutality are "bullies". 

You have trash opinions as you've made clear ITT repeatedly.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Reaper said:


> The only reason why the vast majority of white people become cops is precisely because "they are intimidated and afraid" of black people. In a pseudoscience theory, there is a specific theory that claims that psychologically some people are programmed to fight their fear with fear and become braver by becoming authority figures themselves so they can have power over their fear, but they remain fearful and therefore act like thugs over people who make them feel afraid. It's the perfect psychological condition that makes someone want to be a cop.
> 
> This is not a properly vetted psych theory, but there is a significant amount of this behavior exhibited IRL.


If this isnt racist, I don't know what is.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tulsa massacre happened 99 years ago. 

99 years later, the butchers' descendants are all in the police force. 

And there are people defending this shit.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

UCLA professor suspended after refusing leniency for black students


A professor at the University of California, Los Angeles, says he was suspended from his job after refusing a student’s request to effectively cancel final exams for black students amid prote…




nypost.com





Clown world.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270824233053061120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270711717538955264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270783189875855360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270830270694879232
Mo’ funding...

Mo’ Police-Propaganda...

Mo’ Reforms making police more efficient terrorists...

Mo’ politicians proclaiming that they made a change...


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

"Defunding the police" is just another misguided misinformed attack much like these prolonged protests that's covering for these criminals.

What this would lead is to more less qualified training and policemen. Minneapolis has been a violent city and may be the first to experiment. I'd love to see how that turn out lol









What Would Efforts to Defund or Disband Police Departments Really Mean?


Much is not yet certain, but here’s what is known so far about some efforts to defund or abolish police departments.




www.nytimes.com





*19 states see rising Covid-19 hospitalizations as Arizona asks hospitals to activate emergency plans*









12 states see rising Covid-19 hospitalizations as Arizona asks hospitals to activate emergency plans


Health experts have long warned about a second peak in Covid-19, and now a rise in cases has pushed Arizona to tell its hospitals to activate emergency plans.




www.cnn.com





#Nolivesmatter


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Irrational fear is just that. Irrational. But thanks for letting us know that you think all victims of police brutality are "bullies".
> 
> You have trash opinions as you've made clear ITT repeatedly.


Prepare yourself from eating back your own trash-talk, and observe as how context becomes relevant in a civilized discussion:










Any questions?


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87533
> 
> 
> 33 years they have fed the general masses with this copaganda.
> ...


I actually hope they show this in colleges and high schools courses as a cautionary tale of how many lives were destroyed by our govt. The cop's setting up undercover stings to nab non violent low level dealer's is a nice snapshot of the failure of the drug wars.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> "Defunding the police" is just another misguided misinformed attack much like these prolonged protests that's covering for these criminals.
> 
> What this would lead is to more less qualified training and policemen. Minneapolis has been a violent city and may be the first to experiment. I'd love to see how that turn out lol
> 
> ...


Ridiculous. Camden new jersey. They had corrupt cops and they were forced to disband and reapply and good things happened for that community.

That's what people want on a large scale.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ridiculous. Camden new jersey. They had corrupt cops and they were forced to disband and reapply and good things happened for that community.
> 
> That's what people want on a large scale.


You mean the city because of costs with the population of 70k. 


> The New Jersey branch of the American Civil Liberties Union found that summons for minor crimes increased significantly in the first year of the Camden County Police Department.
> 
> They are criticised for disproportionately affecting lower-income individuals who have to miss work or may not have transportation available.











Is Camden NJ a model for change in US police forces? Yes and no


As calls for US police reform gain traction, many point to a New Jersey city as an example, but results are mixed.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270491482009374721


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sanders also has a history of supporting foreign imperialism and has been less than a loud voice during these protests and now he comes out with this. Uh.

Anyways, this guy tripped and fell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270839606741733385
Maybe an antifa terrorist. But definitely a looter.



ShiningStar said:


> I actually hope they show this in colleges and high schools courses as a cautionary tale of how many lives were destroyed by our govt. The cop's setting up undercover stings to nab non violent low level dealer's is a nice snapshot of the failure of the drug wars.


Failure or success is a matter of perspective. The drug war is a massive success if you stop to think about how much it allowed the racists to continue to destroy minorities ... as it always has. CIA is literally complicit in distributing drugs and the US banks are literally Cartel Banks that are complicit in laundering Drug Lord money .. so the drug war is literally intentional and by no means a "failure" for the people who started it.

It's part of the post Civil Rights' movement return to "law and order", which was essentially a means of destroying any further movements (leftist black civil rights in particular) by militarization of the police. The corporate media is complicit as are democrats and the northern white moderates that voted for 16 years of Law and Order Presidents that continued the militarization of the police and are set to vote for 4 more. 

Cops the show is an intentional bit of copaganda that was on air to justify the racial killings.

We are nowhere near entering social consciousness to the point whre it would be shown as a cautionary tale, because we still haven't gotten the demilitarization of the police.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I gotta stop trying to engage these copsuckers. Its all hero worship. They can't handle their safe space being exposed as imperfect.

It's really sad that human decency and the right to be safe is lost on them. Bunch of mindless sheep who need to be told what to do


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

the list of demands , especially "defund the police" is ridiculous Imo. meanwhile Antifah is trying to take over Seattle. other ridiculous demands from BLM included trying to remove security cameras from businesses that are linked with the local police departments(which most business owners are against) and not allowing face scan ID to be used.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Over two dozen innocent hard working Americans dead from this riot related looting. 

RIP David dorn a true hero.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Over 1000 police shootings since 2015. I wonder how many were innocent and just died for misdemeanors. The police are responsible for those 20 dying. If the system wasn't fucked up, david dorn would be alive.

No unnecessary killing, no riot, a David dorn currently at home. Fuck the cops


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

We need to fight for these people too.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Land of the free my ass. No wonder politicians are corrupt. If they deprive people of education they can keep having dumb people vote for their corruption. Biden and trump are probably drinking beers together laughing at yall.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I wanted to give this thread positive news









Advertisers like T-Mobile and ABC are abandoning Fox News' Tucker Carlson over his attacks on the Black Lives Matter movement


Tucker Carlson's comments on George Floyd and the Black Lives Matter movement haven't sat well with some companies whose ads fund his show.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Land of the free my ass. No wonder politicians are corrupt. If they deprive people of education they can keep having dumb people vote for their corruption. Biden and trump are probably drinking beers together laughing at yall.


I don't think anyone disagrees anymore that Trump and Biden are one and the same. Biden uses much more coded language, but his policies are just as violent as Trump's.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I was coming here to talk about cancel culture and how it may be the only way to shut down racists and eventually oust Trump. But, then I read this poor article:



CamillePunk said:


> UCLA professor suspended after refusing leniency for black students
> 
> 
> A professor at the University of California, Los Angeles, says he was suspended from his job after refusing a student’s request to effectively cancel final exams for black students amid prote…
> ...


That's bullshit. he shouldn't be disciplined for that. That's his job and he'd be in violation if he didn't cancel the exam the same for all students, let alone cancel the exam. I could understand if the students asked to move the exam date 1-2 weeks, but cancel and for only black students? That's abusing the situation, taking advantage, and very much like the riot/looting.

This is on the students. If they truly believe in the movement then they need skip the exam to go protest. They need to be willing to sacrifice if they believe in change.



Firefromthegods said:


> I gotta stop trying to engage these copsuckers. Its all hero worship. They can't handle their safe space being exposed as imperfect.





BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> RIP David dorn a true hero.


Right on schedule. It's an ingrained culture that will take a bit to undo. Cops, who are voluntary and in a position or power and privilege, are hailed as heroes. There's a glorifying cop movie every month in the US. They're supposed to be respected the same as our military. Just think how much US citizens would have to thank and love cops if the cops were properly trained to deescalate situations instead of the spray & pray situation which puts them at risk, too.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm shocked. Shocked i say


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Saw on the news scroll that Trump refuses to remove Confederate names from military bases. Hmmmm?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> Saw on the news scroll that Trump refuses to remove Confederate names from military bases. Hmmmm?


I doubt that it's his call. But I'm interested to see how this plays out. 

The Navy is doing it last I heard unless someone has tried to stop them.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Reaper said:


> We need to fight for these people too.
> 
> View attachment 87595


Wasn't this a clickbait headline? Her sentence also included prior crimes and not simply because of the school thing. The punishment still doesn't fit the crime but the headlines made it worse than it seem.









Did Tanya McDowell Get 5 Years for Sending Her Son to a Better School While Felicity Huffman Got 14 Days? | Snopes.com


Memes comparing Tanya McDowell to various school-related criminal cases surface frequently.




www.snopes.com





Seems like propaganda by certain groups or individuals to divide your country by resurfacing this meme now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"She had other crimes" = no longer an argument. It was never an argument, because "she had other crimes" literally has nothing to do with anything at all. You can't say punishment doesn't fit crimes "but" .. then again, it seems to be the only thing you're capable of "but" "but" "but". Nothing useful comes out of your mouth anymore at all. 

It's literally the same shit right wingers pull when trying to dehumanize. It's not ok for you to dehumanize someone because "they had other crimes" like a fucking tool, Start thinking in terms of the socio-economic situation and power imbalances that create "criminals" based around how they're even defined as such.

But I can't expect you to be anything but mediocre. So I think I'll just put you on block from now on. You've been nothing but a deflector and mediocre status quo worshipping influence and people like you are not needed to be listened to.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Reaper said:


> "She had other crimes" = no longer an argument. It was never an argument, because "she had other crimes" literally has nothing to do with anything at all. You can't say punishment doesn't fit crimes "but" .. then again, it seems to be the only thing you're capable of "but" "but" "but". Nothing useful comes out of your mouth anymore at all.
> 
> It's literally the same shit right wingers pull when trying to dehumanize. It's not ok for you to dehumanize someone because "they had other crimes" like a fucking tool, Start thinking in terms of the socio-economic situation and power imbalances that create "criminals" based around how they're even defined as such.
> 
> But I can't expect you to be anything but mediocre. So I think I'll just put you on block from now on. You've been nothing but a deflector and mediocre status quo worshipping influence and people like you are not needed to be listened to.


She had other crimes meant the sentence included all of the charges against her while the headline suggested she was punished for only the school fraud . The crime doesn't fit the punishment is me believing the sentencing is too excessive for the crimes she was guilty of.

You just can't handle being wrong so block away. You were the gung-ho guy supporting the current president years ago while a deflector and mediocre status quo worshipping influence like me had warned you of the dangers of giving power to a racist demagogue. Something something horseshoe theory totalitarianism right and left.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271111425629368320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271084030755291136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271085622673850368


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Reaper said:


> I doubt that it's his call. But I'm interested to see how this plays out.
> 
> The Navy is doing it last I heard unless someone has tried to stop them.


I may have mentioned it years ago, but I try to keep my profile in this site anonymous from my real life. I've said some mean shit to people in the past which I completely disagree with now.

That said, I'm former US Navy, 4 years active and 4 years inactive reserve. I'm done my 8 years. I and most other sailors don't look at a fort name as anything honorable. It's just a name of a location. I'm curious to why people care to change the names of the bases. I view them as a location. I don't have an issue using a confederate commander's name for a fort. If anything, someone googling the name will see the history and learn something. But, the forts never throw celebrations for their name and show representation based on the name. 

I get pulling down a statue honoring a confederate person; removing the flag honoring the confederate's view point. But, a fort? That's not honoring anyone. In the same vein, I don't care if they change the name - the name means nothing. But, it feels like this is an opportunity to teach people who are interested in "why is it named Fort ABC?"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270761486919573504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270849763722825729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270744184090214400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271043923432128513


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

@FriedTofu offers nothing but deflection. Shits actually a little sad. A whole conversation about police brutality and reform is brought up but the only thing he/she can contribute are dumb loosely related deflections that seem like cries for attention... “But black people can say the N word!” “But BLM is problematic!” “You guys are racist against white people!”

I dont recall anything said about a cop asphyxiating a man with a knee to his neck (the overall topic of this thread). Guess your deflection tactics dont really work on that so you find other shit to latch onto.

I feel like I asked this before but you never really answered... what is your purpose here? What are you trying to accomplish with your constant deflections and attempts to derail the conversation?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well, Elite, naming a building after someone _IS_ honoring them. It keeps their memory alive in people's hearts and minds. To call a fort or bareacks, the Ted Bundy, Bin Laden or Jim Crow, is/would be wrong. How would women feel if the place they laid their heads at night was named after one of the most notorious kidnapper, rapist, murderer, necrophiles in American history, Ted Bundy?

What if an orphanage for boys was named after Jeffery Dahmer?

You ask what does a building name matter, well that's a very _silly_ question.

Edit

Oh and Mule, I called out a few posters who seem to have had absolutely no desire to voice their outrage about George, Attatiana, Breonna or Ahmaud, BUT they do seem to have a few keystrokes for people calling out police brutality amd racial inequality.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> Well, Elite, naming a building after someone _IS_ honoring them. It keeps their memory alive in people's hearts and minds. To call a fort or bareacks, the Ted Bundy, Bin Laden or Jim Crow, is/would be wrong. How would women feel if the place they laid their heads at night was named after one of the most notorious kidnapper, rapist, murderer, necrophiles in American history, Ted Bundy?
> 
> What if an orphanage for boys was named after Jeffery Dahmer?
> 
> You ask what does a building name matter, well that's a very _silly_ question.


I don't think that's a silly question. You're being a dick about it, too. If someone, in good faith, asks a question and you tell them it's silly, you're being a dick. Have a conversation, don't dismiss people.

I don't see a military fort being named after a military person, who at the time was in good standing with the public, as honoring them. It's named after who founded it. If you dot think that's honoring them, that's fine. Ted Bundy is not an comparable example because no one ever agreed with him raping and murdering people. The notion to name something after him never existed. No one proposed that naming and no one would.

Very few to no one knows who the confederate generals and leaders were. It feels like a wasted effort to rename them. Tearing down a monument for someone, changing Christopher Columbus day - these hold weight because they're accomplisments are praised. Fort Bragg......I didn't even know Bragg was in the military. Could have told me it was a pond nearby. Like I said, the name holds no significance to me. Push for the change if you want, but I feel there are much more urgent matters to deal with that would effect change.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Oh and Mule, I called out a few posters who seem to have had absolutely no desire to voice their outrage about George, Attatiana, Breonna or Ahmaud, BUT they do seem to have a few keystrokes for people calling out police brutality amd racial inequality.


Shit’s crazy when you think about it. Like think about the person you have to be to ignore the entire George Floyd video and instead choose to find fault in the BLM protesters or the looters... or the one guy who brought up that Floyd was no angel as if that made any difference whatsoever.

The funniest part is that they’re obviously reading the comments in the thread and jumping at every little opportunity to insert their “But....” “Well actually...” “By definition racism means...”

Like get out of here. What kind of existence makes you that kind of person who always has to stand in opposition of progress


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

White fragility from these racists is astounding


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270850365513183232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270611738635890698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270814548719816704


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Clique said:


> White fragility from these racists is astounding
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270850365513183232
> ...


They’re so salty... imagine having the world shaped around you and owning the entire country yet still being this hateful. Such a weird existence


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> Well, Elite, naming a building after someone _IS_ honoring them. It keeps their memory alive in people's hearts and minds. To call a fort or bareacks, the Ted Bundy, Bin Laden or Jim Crow, is/would be wrong. How would women feel if the place they laid their heads at night was named after one of the most notorious kidnapper, rapist, murderer, necrophiles in American history, Ted Bundy?
> 
> What if an orphanage for boys was named after Jeffery Dahmer?
> 
> ...


I just saw Trump tweeting about "Senator Elizabeth 'Pocahontas' Warren" (like Pocahontas who helped map the US is an insult???) asking Republican senators to not allow the renaming of the bases. So, I'm now in complete favor of renaming the bases and you can disregard my previous post.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271162341254725633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271148267108212739

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271161265432322049


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> They’re so salty... imagine having the world shaped around you and owning the entire country yet still being this hateful. Such a weird existence


That IS their problem and always has been. They are so used to owning the entire country that any sort of progress towards a society built upon not looting and pillaging seems like they'll lose everything they have.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Folks want to hold on to their symbols and celebrations of white supremacy and racism so bad. Removing them from public honor and display is killing them softly on the inside.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't do NASCAR, but apparently one of the drivers no one knows has quit over the Confederate flag situation.

I guess he's hoping that Go Fund Me stimulus package will provide for him for the rest of his working life.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270942013593014272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270939924120944641
Good God


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270947836612526080


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> @FriedTofu offers nothing but deflection. Shits actually a little sad. A whole conversation about police brutality and reform is brought up but the only thing he/she can contribute are dumb loosely related deflections that seem like cries for attention... “But black people can say the N word!” “But BLM is problematic!” “You guys are racist against white people!”
> 
> I dont recall anything said about a cop asphyxiating a man with a knee to his neck (the overall topic of this thread). Guess your deflection tactics dont really work on that so you find other shit to latch onto.
> 
> I feel like I asked this before but you never really answered... what is your purpose here? What are you trying to accomplish with your constant deflections and attempts to derail the conversation?


Do I need to pile on on the police to be considered to have a purpose in here? I am not the one that is saying don't bother to post if someone disagree with me. Racism is bad whoever is guilty of it. BLM is against racism but willing to accept casual racism against white Americans to further the cause of replacing law enforcement and somehow that is not seen as wrong. I hold a movement against racism to a higher standard than that.




Stormbringer said:


> Well, Elite, naming a building after someone _IS_ honoring them. It keeps their memory alive in people's hearts and minds. To call a fort or bareacks, the Ted Bundy, Bin Laden or Jim Crow, is/would be wrong. How would women feel if the place they laid their heads at night was named after one of the most notorious kidnapper, rapist, murderer, necrophiles in American history, Ted Bundy?
> 
> What if an orphanage for boys was named after Jeffery Dahmer?
> 
> ...


You are one to talk when you explicitly told me to not bother to reply after watching your talking points if I had any rebuttals from another thread about race. I respected that decision but that just shows your purpose is nothing other than to voice outrage.

Not even going to touch on the serial killer examples since another poster has touched on it.


All Elite Wanking said:


> I don't think that's a silly question. You're being a dick about it, too. If someone, in good faith, asks a question and you tell them it's silly, you're being a dick. Have a conversation, don't dismiss people.
> 
> I don't see a military fort being named after a military person, who at the time was in good standing with the public, as honoring them. It's named after who founded it. If you dot think that's honoring them, that's fine. Ted Bundy is not an comparable example because no one ever agreed with him raping and murdering people. The notion to name something after him never existed. No one proposed that naming and no one would.
> 
> Very few to no one knows who the confederate generals and leaders were. It feels like a wasted effort to rename them. Tearing down a monument for someone, changing Christopher Columbus day - these hold weight because they're accomplisments are praised. Fort Bragg......I didn't even know Bragg was in the military. Could have told me it was a pond nearby. Like I said, the name holds no significance to me. Push for the change if you want, but I feel there are much more urgent matters to deal with that would effect change.


They are being dicks about it because they feel empowered in their little clique in this thread and having vocal support over their position in the wider context. They just don't realize people just see two sides being dicks to each other and causing bystanders to be caught up in the crossfire. One side is threatening to not police to counter protest the protesters while another side is threatening bystanders to join the movement or else.

The idea that he came up with by using serial killers just expose how inadequate that argument was thought out and just the poster lashing out for the sake of lashing out. Bin Laden is a good example though, not gonna lie. He is someone that could be honored by some racist for furthering their cause and be honored somehow.

To be honest you are making a case for why their effort is not a waste and they should rename them because nobody gave a fk about Columbus until the movement gathered more and more momentum in the recent decade. But here you are accepting the cause for changing Columbus' status in the country. I think a compromise if one decides to avoid renaming or replacing things is to also call out the atrocities past leaders are associated with alongside the statues or plaques in the buildings named after them recognizing their accomplishments.



ObsoleteMule said:


> Shit’s crazy when you think about it. Like think about the person you have to be to ignore the entire George Floyd video and instead choose to find fault in the BLM protesters or the looters... or the one guy who brought up that Floyd was no angel as if that made any difference whatsoever.
> 
> The funniest part is that they’re obviously reading the comments in the thread and jumping at every little opportunity to insert their “But....” “Well actually...” “By definition racism means...”
> 
> Like get out of here. What kind of existence makes you that kind of person who always has to stand in opposition of progress


Silencing people who disagree with you is progress. Not being part of a mob mentality is standing against progress. Sounds very similar to how police in America think. Starting to think this isn't a police brutality or race issue but a wider American cultural issue.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> I don't do NASCAR, but apparently one of the drivers no one knows has quit over the Confederate flag situation.
> 
> I guess he's hoping that Go Fund Me stimulus package will provide for him for the rest of his working life.


He's a true Confederate. 

Never won anything. 

Loser.

Surrenders and goes home. 










Also, remember that this is why the Black Bloc destroy Starbucks whenever they come out. No corporation is anyone's friend.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

My company is pretty awesome with all of this. They have donated money towards ACLU foundation, race forward, naacp legal defense and educational fund, equal justice initiative and national urban league. And currently they are letting us donate and they are matching everything we do. But then again my company is very inclusive and supportive of things like this. Props to them though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271217905280016384


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Do I need to pile on on the police to be considered to have a purpose in here? I am not the one that is saying don't bother to post if someone disagree with me. Racism is bad whoever is guilty of it. BLM is against racism but willing to accept casual racism against white Americans to further the cause of replacing law enforcement and somehow that is not seen as wrong. I hold a movement against racism to a higher standard than that.


The thing is, if the main thing you want to say regarding this is that there is ordinary racism towards white people, you're either innocently totally missing the point, or your train of thought is suspect.
It's basically what-aboutism. There are protests about a society built on centuries of slavery and segregation, plagued with systemic racism, and the murder of a black man, George Floyd, by cops was the event that made it all go to shit. But all you can think about, and all you deem worthy of talking about, is how ordinary racism is not recognized enough among the movement. 
Well dude, if you have trouble recognizing the systemic racism happening in America and deeming it worthy enough to talk about, why would anybody wanna talk about ordinary racism against white people. The 2 are not the same thing. There is racism backed by a whole society and its institutions that people are trying to downplay and ignore, and there is racism in its most basic form which you're trying to bring up as the main issue here. There's clearly a problem in the logic and if you don't see it, you're part of the problem, I'm sorry dude. 

And stop talking about BLM as some kind of entity. It's a slogan, a motto. A phrase which sense is as pure as it gets. That's what it is.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271217905280016384


Holy fuck

What kind of asshole does that. Speaks about the mentality he had, he's already in confrontation mode before talking to the kid. 
You literally just go to the kid and tell him not to walk on the road. But no, he saw him and already had in its mind to arrest and detain him. I've not interacted with cops a lot, but if there one thing I can speak of as a minority is that a lot of them are already in confrontation mode, just by the way they talk to you.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Holy fuck
> 
> What kind of asshole does that. Speaks about the mentality he had, he's already in confrontation mode before talking to the kid.
> You literally just go to the kid and tell him not to walk on the road. But no, he saw him and already had in its mind to arrest and detain him. I've not interacted with cops a lot, but if there one thing I can speak of as a minority is that a lot of them are already in confrontation mode, just by the way they talk to you.


This is exactly how too many Black Americans are approached by police and how these encounters can turn violent and deadly quickly. The police function in a violent capacity acting like an occupying army in communities across this country. This is the experience time and time and time again that Black Americans are having with police terrorism. We need systemic changes.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> The thing is, if the main thing you want to say regarding this is that there is ordinary racism towards white people, you're either innocently totally missing the point, or your train of thought is suspect.
> It's basically what-aboutism. There are protests about a society built on centuries of slavery and segregation, plagued with systemic racism, and the murder of a black man, George Floyd, by cops was the event that made it all go to shit. But all you can think about, and all you deem worthy of talking about, is how ordinary racism is not recognized enough among the movement.
> Well dude, if you have trouble recognizing the systemic racism happening in America and deeming it worthy enough to talk about, why would anybody wanna talk about ordinary racism against white people. The 2 are not the same thing. There is racism backed by a whole society and its institutions that people are trying to downplay and ignore, and there is racism in its most basic form which you're trying to bring up as the main issue here. There's clearly a problem in the logic and if you don't see it, you're part of the problem, I'm sorry dude.
> 
> And stop talking about BLM as some kind of entity. It's a slogan, a motto. A phrase which sense is as pure as it gets. That's what it is.


I don't it as whataboutism and it is more of holding the movement that is projecting itself as being morally right to be held to the same standards they are demanding from others.

There is a global organization named BLM that is unapologetic in favor of black interests. Not sure where you are going with by saying it is just a motto.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't it as whataboutism and it is more of holding the movement that is projecting itself as being morally right to be held to the same standards they are demanding from others.
> 
> There is a global organization named BLM that is unapologetic in favor of black interests. Not sure where you are going with by saying it is just a motto.


Then you should hold yourself to the same standard by recognizing the systemic racism denounced by the movement, at the very very least with the same vehemence with which you denounce the ordinary racism white people are a victim of. Hold yourself to those standards first.

The organization appropriated the motto. BLM is a motto before an organization.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm ok with someone being a dick to me in the thread. I don't know how they last weeks are affecting everyone because it's just usernames. Stormbringer and reaper can handle this how they please. I have a friend who took FMLA leave from work because he's hugely depressed. I have a friend who lives downtown and had to leave his apartment last weekend because year has got in. 

Everyone is going to handle this in their own way. But, dismiss the chance to conversate or teach. No one wants to learn by bring yelled at.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Then you should hold yourself to the same standard by recognizing the systemic racism denounced by the movement, at the very very least with the same vehemence with which you denounce the ordinary racism white people are a victim of. Hold yourself to those standards first.
> 
> The organization appropriated the motto. BLM is a motto before an organization.


Why should I be held to the same standards of BLM? I am not the one saying anyone that is against me is a bad person. That is what the American police and a minority of the BLM movement are projecting. If the solution to combat racism is ending law enforcement, I did post earlier in the thread that America is better off going back to segregation and let those that want cops to have cops and those that hate cops to not have them around. But that was an unpopular opinion.

I don't understand what you mean by appropriated the motto. Are you saying the BLM organization is illegitimate?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Tom Cotton. LOL.

THE OBELISK OF WOKENESS!!

how he can say America is the greatest country in the world, with great values, while cops can beat civilians with no accountability unless it's filmed and passed around the internet millions of times....he picks the 3 non-violent cancel culture moments this week and ignores the protest.

Also, he might want to go ask Trump what's up. Cotton says America is great. Trump says to make America Great Again.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Tom Cotton. LOL.
> 
> THE OBELISK OF WOKENESS!!
> 
> ...


Never trust a guy with a military background talking about "greatness" these days.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*THE CAPITOL HILL AUTONOMOUS ZONE & THE WANNABE AMERICAN WARLORD*



> As of this writing, the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone has existed for three days and in that time has seen the ousting of one leader for sexual harassment and seen the rise of an American Warlord.
> 
> The Capital Hill Autonomous Zone, also known as the CHAZ, is a section of a neighborhood in Seattle taken over by protesters on June 9. The protesters initially moved in to protest a police precinct which was abandoned in short order by the police. The CHAZ has been declared autonomous and it is no longer a part of the United States. It has no government and occupies about six blocks. The group occupying the CHAZ is made up of a mixture of protesters, anarchists, and communists. They’ve established what appears to be strict borders and now their very own warlord.











The Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone & the wannabe American warlord


As of this writing, the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone has existed for three days and in that time has seen the ousting of one leader for sexual harassment




sofrep.com







Cant make this up



racist reaper said:


> "She had other crimes" = no longer an argument. It was never an argument, because "she had other crimes" literally has nothing to do with anything at all. You can't say punishment doesn't fit crimes "but" .. then again, it seems to be the only thing you're capable of "but" "but" "but". Nothing useful comes out of your mouth anymore at all.
> 
> It's literally the same shit right wingers pull when trying to dehumanize. It's not ok for you to dehumanize someone because "they had other crimes" like a fucking tool, Start thinking in terms of the socio-economic situation and power imbalances that create "criminals" based around how they're even defined as such.
> 
> But I can't expect you to be anything but mediocre. So I think I'll just put you on block from now on. You've been nothing but a deflector and mediocre status quo worshipping influence and people like you are not needed to be listened to.


🤣 
bruhhh she was charged for drug dealing twice.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> *THE CAPITOL HILL AUTONOMOUS ZONE & THE WANNABE AMERICAN WARLORD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And none of then are Native American, I bet


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Why should I be held to the same standards of BLM? I am not the one saying anyone that is against me is a bad person. That is what the American police and a minority of the BLM movement are projecting. If the solution to combat racism is ending law enforcement, I did post earlier in the thread that America is better off going back to segregation and let those that want cops to have cops and those that hate cops to not have them around. But that was an unpopular opinion.
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by appropriated the motto. Are you saying the BLM organization is illegitimate?


Because you're saying to hold them to higher standards. You can't say that if you're not holding yourself to the same standards. Maybe you're not very demanding to yourself, but that seems like something obvious to me. Hold yourself to the same standards, if not higher as the ones you hold others too. 
There is no one solution to combat racism, and I'll go as far as say that it will never go away. You can't get into people's head, and racism is a belief, so it'll never go away. 
But, what a society can do is work towards having institutions that do not work according to racist beliefs, that do not give responsibilities to racist peoples or at the very least hold them accountable, that do not reproduce racial inequality by protecting decisions made decades/centuries ago etc... An exemple of that is changing how policing is done. It's not THE solution. It's not that it will change everything, but dude if people start thinking that nothing should be done if it doesn't cure 100% of the problem, let's not do anything at all because the problem will never be 100% gone. However, it's part of the solution to eradicate racism's influence on how your society works. It won't end racism, but it sure as hell will make it matter less.
I'm not one of the abolish the police guy because I don't believe enough in human nature, but the funding sure as hell needs to be reduced in a big fucking way, police departments need to be cleaned up from suspect people, some tasks need to be taken away from the police or at the very least they need to accomplish them with the presence of other more qualified people etc... I mean it's something evident. 
Ok, you posted that going back to a segregation based on whether or not people want cops would be a solution. And it was an unpopular opinion. Ok ? You can't expect everything you say to be a popular opinion. You'll literally find places on the internet where saying black people and white people are equal and it will be an unpopular opinion. Guess what, not everybody can agree with you, and it's not a problem. Doesn't mean you're not entitled to your opinion, and I think that if you'd have said it differently, it wouldn't have been as unpopular, or at least there's common ground to be found when you talk about adjusting police presence according to communities, don't think that's what you meant tho. Or did you just use segregation to be provocative ?

And finally, when I say appropriating, it means that organizations (the more correct word is organizations, since it's more local leadership rather than one big BLM organization) use it as their name. And now people jump on it and use BLM to talk about the organizations in a way to dismiss the movement that it represents. I'm not saying it's illegitimate, I'm saying that some people now see BLM as some kind of arbitrary slogan, almost something that doesn't have a meaning behind it. But no, it says it right there. Black. Lives. Matter. That's it. 
Now you wanna have a talk about the leadership, about its link to the Democratic Party, about the funding etc... Fine go ahead. Personally I'd have that discussion in this thread, since I personally think it's all linked, but don't get mad if people don't want to have it here, because at worst it means you're a racist POS, and at best you're completely missing the point of thread.
But to dismiss those 3 words, you need to have a fucking problem with black people, I'm sorry.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Suspected suicide: Body found hanging from tree in Poncitlan Square, Palmdale issues statement [updated]

I'm very suspicious of this... There's no evidence to think lynching right now, but jfc a lot of signs point to it being one. ... Right in front of City Hall too. I find it extremely difficult to believe that a young black man would hang himself in front of city hall ... 



Clique said:


>


Chapelle was spitting fire in this. It's literally the kind of thing I've been hoping he'd do and he did. I love this man.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271475212266156032


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271475212266156032


Looks like a narc. 

Also, I've seen this traumatized look on black children before. Or just a blank stare when out in public often not aligning with how kids ought to be. 

I have too much of a Canadian person in me and we smile and nod at everyone. I've seen white people do that to each others' kids here in florida and the kids response like they should. But I don't see anyone smiling, or greeting black children - at all. They ignore their existence like they don't belong. I've tried to smile at black kids and they don't often know how to adequately respond, which obviously indicates to me that they're not used to being casually smiled at by strangers (so I stopped btw). 

Also, I live near a plaza where there's two discount stores. One of them gets majority black shoppers, the other one is brand new and we walked in and was full of white people. The stores are literally next door to each other. It's also the same class of people. But white people segregated themselves into the "newer" discount store.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271492480949727233
Money to pay for this man’s medical bills and pain & suffering should come out of the cops' pensions. All police brutality, police misconduct, and police murder lawsuits should be paid from the police department’s budget and the cops’ pensions.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I got chills at the end of the video.


*FUCK THE POLICE.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

This song has been going viral. Also an mgk cover of killing in the name of but i know folk feel a certain way about him lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271535376348459011
Don't tell me this shit ain't systemic.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271447888527126528


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271590676690427904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271639057051893760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270977170890878976
The news media-government-corporate overlords don’t want the story to be people coming together for change. The fires and looting served to divide us further and discredit this movement. That is their goal to fake understanding and progressiveness all while hoping we stay trapped in the past.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Because you're saying to hold them to higher standards. You can't say that if you're not holding yourself to the same standards. Maybe you're not very demanding to yourself, but that seems like something obvious to me. Hold yourself to the same standards, if not higher as the ones you hold others too.


Hold up. I am holding them to a higher standard because they are the one claiming to be morally superior to those that do not support their cause. I am merely holding them to the standards they demand of others. Following this logic, they should not be demanding justice over racism if they do not denounce racism within their ranks.



> There is no one solution to combat racism, and I'll go as far as say that it will never go away. You can't get into people's head, and racism is a belief, so it'll never go away.
> But, what a society can do is work towards having institutions that do not work according to racist beliefs, that do not give responsibilities to racist peoples or at the very least hold them accountable, that do not reproduce racial inequality by protecting decisions made decades/centuries ago etc... An exemple of that is changing how policing is done. It's not THE solution. It's not that it will change everything, but dude if people start thinking that nothing should be done if it doesn't cure 100% of the problem, let's not do anything at all because the problem will never be 100% gone. However, it's part of the solution to eradicate racism's influence on how your society works. It won't end racism, but it sure as hell will make it matter less.
> I'm not one of the abolish the police guy because I don't believe enough in human nature, but the funding sure as hell needs to be reduced in a big fucking way, police departments need to be cleaned up from suspect people, some tasks need to be taken away from the police or at the very least they need to accomplish them with the presence of other more qualified people etc... I mean it's something evident.


This is a very reasonable take on the situation that is similar to where I stand. You should bring this up more with those that are causally racist against white Americans to help them understand this position since it doesn't seem to be getting across.



> Ok, you posted that going back to a segregation based on whether or not people want cops would be a solution. And it was an unpopular opinion. Ok ? You can't expect everything you say to be a popular opinion. You'll literally find places on the internet where saying black people and white people are equal and it will be an unpopular opinion. Guess what, not everybody can agree with you, and it's not a problem. Doesn't mean you're not entitled to your opinion, and I think that if you'd have said it differently, it wouldn't have been as unpopular, or at least there's common ground to be found when you talk about adjusting police presence according to communities, don't think that's what you meant tho. Or did you just use segregation to be provocative ?


I knew the position was unpopular. I don't think it was a problem at all. I don't know why it is considered provocative when these activists are calling for defunding of the police. This is clearly what they want.



> And finally, when I say appropriating, it means that organizations (the more correct word is organizations, since it's more local leadership rather than one big BLM organization) use it as their name. And now people jump on it and use BLM to talk about the organizations in a way to dismiss the movement that it represents. I'm not saying it's illegitimate, I'm saying that some people now see BLM as some kind of arbitrary slogan, almost something that doesn't have a meaning behind it. But no, it says it right there. Black. Lives. Matter. That's it.
> Now you wanna have a talk about the leadership, about its link to the Democratic Party, about the funding etc... Fine go ahead. Personally I'd have that discussion in this thread, since I personally think it's all linked, but don't get mad if people don't want to have it here, because at worst it means you're a racist POS, and at best you're completely missing the point of thread.
> But to dismiss those 3 words, you need to have a fucking problem with black people, I'm sorry.


Saying it as just a slogan seems to me you are de-legetimizing the organization that has taken the name to promote the movement. I really don't get what you are getting across. I am curious though since you brought up leadership of the movement or at least the more mainstream organization promoting the movement. How does it look like and does it reflect the diversity of the local demographics?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

delete


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271659130781130759

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271815335813906432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271786809639317505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271788340967280643


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271792143741353984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271804987719507970

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271850037354659840


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271861280731574272


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Far right groups have come out trying to protest for “White Lives Matter”. The absolute stupidity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271773669338107905


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MAKE THIS SHIT MAKE SENSE!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271300265170186240
MAKE IT MAKE SENSE!

EDIT

AAAAAAANNNNDDD FIRED!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271846464268972032


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Far right groups have come out trying to protest for “White Lives Matter”. The absolute stupidity.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271773669338107905


I thought the "far right" groups come out today to protect the statues and monuments that got destroyed last week by the "peaceful" BLM protesters while the police stood by and did not do a thing about it. Funny how the police are out in full force today batons drawn and ready for conflict

Stop spreading fake news


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

England really showed they ass today. Wow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271778564728373248
Wtf is the guy dancing lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Clique said:


> England really showed they ass today. Wow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271778564728373248
> Wtf is the guy dancing lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271871743402086405

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271863894290714627
Indeed it did


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Looks like a narc.
> 
> Also, I've seen this traumatized look on black children before. Or just a blank stare when out in public often not aligning with how kids ought to be.


The way this cop made this little girl cry while forcing her to give a high 5 during a pandemic just so this cop could service her own feelings is the behaviour of a sociopath. This is heartbreaking and terrifying. The trauma the police continue to place on Black people of all ages is unconscionable. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271858468253847553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271859464681828354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271870002941943809


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Police shooting Black men in the back HAS to be stopped. Police gotta find another way to apprehend fleeing suspects, frfr. There is no justice if the police keep killing Black men like this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271924356168515584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271921936944246785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271922200883453952


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Looks like a narc.
> 
> Also, I've seen this traumatized look on black children before. Or just a blank stare when out in public often not aligning with how kids ought to be.
> 
> ...


How long have you lived here?

How have you missed little Mexico, Italy, China towns etc? They didn't just form overnight. Some of these places have been around for 70+ years. 

Segregation isn't a white thing. This has been going on for decades. Black people have been pushed out of black neighborhoods by Latinos since like the 90's in Cali. It's happening in Harlem too. Go to any city or place and you'll see just about every demographic doing this. Some places are so bad that you won't get served unless you're that ethnicity or they're rude to you. 

For fucks sake people segregate themselves by ideology. Tribalism and segregation will never end.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A Major Obstacle to Police Reform: The Whiteness of Their Union Bosses


Even in the 15 largest departments where the majority of officers are people of color, only one union leader is black, our analysis shows.




www.themarshallproject.org


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

These men made so many great points and provided perspective in this podcast. They touched on topics that Black people have been saying for years. Well worth a listen/watch to the entire episode.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271599572775653381


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

For the "bUt mUh hIsToRy" wankers. 

THIS is real erasure of history. Not a fucking statue.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271892017434578944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271887232249413632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271980346368638976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272029711011418113
I think it's about to get hot in Atlanta...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271892017434578944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271887232249413632
> 
> ...


Listen. We obviously dont agree. You have your way of belief and thats fine. But honestly, in your heart of hearts, you expect a guy to beat up a cop, take his tazer, shoot said tazer at said cop, and make it out alive? No matter what color he is. Like, cmon. You think that guy would be alive right now if he was white? In your heart of hearts? Really?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Seen some absolutely deplorable shit comments from people regarding the Perth blm protests yesterday. Shit was depressing. But then my team got embarrassed and I was angrier about that.

I can say every afl team has been kneeling in solidarity with the movement. I don't believe it will be for the whole season but it's been good to see


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@RainmakerV2 You were saying....









2 separate shootings at Mayfair bar


Philadelphia police are investigating two separate shootings at the same Mayfair bar.




6abc.com





And read the whole thing...

MAYFAIR (WPVI) --
Philadelphia police are investigating two separate shootings at the same Mayfair bar.

At approximately 12:03 a.m. Sunday, police responded to the 4400 block of Cottman Avenue for a report of gunshots at McGeehan's Bar.

Police say a 21-year-old man came into the bar to get his 27-year-old girlfriend. When she refused to leave, police say he became angry and started yelling inside of the bar.

The bar's staff asked the male to leave and closed the door behind him.

Several minutes later, bar patrons heard approximately two to three gunshots coming from outside.

Police say the man fired at the glass door, striking a 23-year-old man who sitting at the bar.

One of the other rounds fired stuck the mirror in close proximity to where the bartender was standing.

The gunman fled the scene.

However, police say he has turned himself in to authorities around 11:00 a.m.

While police were on location gathering information about the shooting, a 55-year-old man arrived at the bar.

Police tell Action News he was upset that his daughter was inside.

*When the man exited* his vehicle, police say *he had a loaded .380 Sig Sauer P226 handgun* in his hand.

The *firearm discharged once in the area where police *and witnesses were standing.

As *officers approached the man, he pointed the firearm in their direction*.

According to police, *officers ordered the man to drop the firearm *and he refused.

A struggle ensued between arresting officers and the man.

Police say the *55-year-old kept his finger inside the trigger guard as officers tried to physically disarm* him.

The weapon was recovered from the man and he was taken into custody without incident.

Officers also recovered a .45 Kimber firearm loaded with 9 rounds from his waistband.

Police say the man has an expired permit to carry.

"*I* *think the male was intoxicated*. You've got a guy coming here with police lights on and a lot of police cars at this location. *The* *male comes in with two guns, one in his hand, fires a shot.* *He* *could have, obviously, hit one of us *or one of the witnesses to the previous shooting," Philadelphia Police Captain John McCloskey said.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> @RainmakerV2 You were saying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had he just been in a fight with said officers, threw them to the ground repeatedly, just punched them in the face and took a weapon off them? Had they just given him a sobriety test that he failed so they knew he wasnt sound of mind? It isnt as apples to apples as you make it sound.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The shooting in Atlanta was justified ...dude did everything your not suppose to do and even assaulted cops ..so protesting and burning down a place for this just hurts your narrative


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rain you asked if a white guy would make it out alive after "doing everything wrong" and yet you dismiss my example of a white guy shooting randomly at pedestrians and COPS and yet they not only closed in, they disarmed him. No one died despite a man firing shots at civilians and cops. Now tell me that the effort and tactics aren't different based on race.

Quit baiting in this thread when you see a miniscule thing you don't like.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Rain you asked if a white guy would make it out alive after "doing everything wrong" and yet you dismiss my example of a white guy shooting randomly at pedestrians and COPS and yet they not only closed in, they disarmed him. No one died despite a man firing shots at civilians and cops. Now tell me that the effort and tactics aren't different based on race.
> 
> Quit baiting in this thread when you see a miniscule thing you don't like.


I already told you what the differences were. And thats bad policing. Should have shot the guy. But since you wanna just pick certain stuff that fits your narrative and throw it in here, here ya go.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271815854175531009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271816989804298242
"I'M NOT A MUTHAFUCKA TO BE PLAYED WITH!"

Inject this energy in my veins.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271815854175531009
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271816989804298242
> "I'M NOT A MUTHAFUCKA TO BE PLAYED WITH!"
> ...



Weird. The first thing done is calling those pesky cops they want to defund and abolish to help. Maybe they can send a social worker to come talk to the nice lady like Minneapolis plans on doing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I already saw that one when it happened. The bad guy cop got 40 years. The thing you're ignoring or flat out missing is that the child's family GOT JUSTICE! No marching, protests or letters to the governor needed. Swift justice.

Now flip over to Botham Jean, Attatiana Jefferson, Ahmaud Arburey, Breonna Taylor. How can Jean's murderer only get 10 years? Why did nothing happened to the men who murdered Ahmaud for so looooong? Why haven't Breonna Taylor's murderers been arrested?

What you're intentionally ignoring about all of this is the double standard of how the whole cycle works. Whether it's not going by procedure, racial profiling, straight up murder or a distinct lack of humanizing people in the black community, there are clear biases as to why black people are approached and handled by the police.

There have been countless SOURCED articles that talk about these situations and how cops change tactics simply because those involved are black. Yet somehow you wallow in willful ignorance and only pipe up when you see something that you could use to throw dirt on an entire movement. Are there black criminals, yes. But what you're doing is throwing shade at the majority when you see a couple dark spots.

Just stop.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> I already saw that one when it happened. The bad guy cop got 40 years. The thing you're ignoring or flat out missing is that the child's family GOT JUSTICE! No marching, protests or letters to the governor needed. Swift justice.
> 
> Now flip over to Botham Jean, Attatiana Jefferson, Ahmaud Arburey, Breonna Taylor. How can Jean's murderer only get 10 years? Why did nothing happened to the men who murdered Ahmaud for so looooong? Why haven't Breonna Taylor's murderers been arrested?
> 
> ...



Well if that last sentence isnt the most ironic thing I have ever read on this forum. Holy shit. lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Weird. The first thing done is calling those pesky cops they want to defund and abolish to help. Maybe they can send a social worker to come talk to the nice lady like Minneapolis plans on doing.


Don't be facitious. They abolished a whole police department in camden and nothing bad happened. In fact community relationships between cops improved.

Why are you against something like that?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271990915985440768


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272024954251489280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272037896564944896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272034007392247808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272001069766242305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271926434479521792


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

In the second cops defense he is a fat tub of shit. Him running after anyone is a guaranteed death sentence. And if he falls on his back, forget about it.

In all seriousness. If you need a gun to stop a guy on booze you're physically weak and emotionally a pussy. Now pcp that requires a little more physical restraint. But Johnny walker? Nah.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272183508774027265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272194114465955840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272232276206555137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272189319973748737
🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I need more info on what the hell happened to the pastor in Virginia!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> I need more info on what the hell happened to the pastor in Virginia!


Basically the cops arrived to the scene at the pastor's house, didn't give the pastor the opportunity to tell his side of the incident and the police only listened to the white folks who were actually the perpetrators. Police arrested the pastor for "brandishing a gun" at the 5 white folks (all related) who were threatening the pastor on his property. Police later dropped the charges against the pastor and arrested all 5 white folks for this assault and some other shit they did. The white folks are all currently being held in jail without bond. The police chief publicly apologized to the pastor.

Edit:


> Donny Salyers, 43, Dennis Salyers, 26, Farrah Salyers, 42, Christopher Sharp, 57, and Amanda Salyers, 26, are all facing charges for hate crimes and various degrees of assault. Both Donny and Dennis Salyers are also charged with assault and battery. Sharp and Amanda Salyers are also charged with trespassing.


That's fucked up.

*Police officers are programmed by default to approach, handle, assess, and react to Black people as criminals and with violence. That's how simple encounters police have with Black people, whether the Black person is a suspect or a victim, escalate to a violent and deadly level much quicker and more often too many damn times.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272216357497720832

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271967293291917312*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The entire country is white supremacist and these people don't wear hoods. They control businesses and gatekeep wealth.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Reaper said:


> The entire country is white supremacist and these people don't wear hoods. They control businesses and gatekeep wealth.


B-bu-bb-bu-but their hair and clothes!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Take a look at this thread:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272222087768408065


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272024954251489280
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272037896564944896
> 
> ...



Except 2 weeks ago the DA in Atlanta deemed that a tazer was lethal. That cop is gonna sue the shit outta the city and win.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272258743242194945


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not really meaning to derail the thread but I saw something that bugged me. So In the past week Netflix removed The Mighty Boosh, Little Britain, Come Fly With Me, The League of Gentlemen, and an episode of It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia. BBC temporarily removed an episode of Fawlty Towers. HBO Max temporarily removed Gone With the Wind.

All in the name of not wanting to offend. No one was asking them to do that. They did it as a precautionary measure to avoid criticism for things they thought could be construed as racially insensitive. Sidestepping that in at least two of the cases the one in the scenes being made of fun of were the racists and any arguments one might want to make about censoring things, I saw some defending the corporations and saying at least they are trying to be allies.

I just want to call total bullshit on that. They were covering they're asses just in case. If these corps. were actually allies that wanted things to change for the better they would have done what they always do when they want something. They would have bought politicians and had legislation passed. We all know politicians are whores but the funny things is they are surprisingly cheap whores. They'll take less than a a million for a vote that will enable a corp to make billions.

Telecom corps spent how much buying the vote repealing net neutrality? Disney spent how much buying the vote to enable them to buy Fox? AT&T spent how much buying the vote to buy Time Warner? Does anyone really think they couldn't have paid politicians to pass legislation that reformed police?

Jeff Bezos who went after that Amazon customer angry about there support of BLM, and seemed to get decent amount of credit for it, could buy all of congress right now and pass every piece of legislation there could ever be to fix these issues and still be richer than Croesus.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Instead of canceling and removing shows and movies, I prefer help removing systemic racism and police brutality. Thanks.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272184177430007808








Confessions of a Former Bastard Cop


I was a police officer for nearly ten years and I was a bastard. We all were.




medium.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272319227693879297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272239399187542021

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272214928691101696


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone been on the ground protesting and can tell us your experience?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> I just want to call total bullshit on that. They were covering they're asses just in case. If these corps. were actually allies that wanted things to change for the better they would have done what they always do when they want something. They would have bought politicians and had legislation passed. We all know politicians are whores but the funny things is they are surprisingly cheap whores. They'll take less than a a million for a vote that will enable a corp to make billions.


The people who want to outright cancel entire TV shows is a completely different crowd than BLM. The two movements have nothing to do with each other, but leave it to corporate america to try to insert itself as "doing something".

I'll talk about cancel culture a bit though. Their rationale is more directed at writers/producers etc to do better with regards to not adding to the systematic oppression face by the marginalized. The "canceling" crowd while demands outright censorship in some cases doesn't always demand that existing shows be cancelled, *but rather new shows/stories are not created that are insensitive to the marginalized because those shows etc add to the systematic oppression of minorities*.

What the real demand is to get advisors on board that give you a proper representation of the minority view point but since it's still oblivious white corporatists making oblivious decisions, they get the nuance of cancel culture entirely wrong. It's like those idiots that put chains around their neck and go out apologizing for slavery.

As recently as right now, notice how many white people have come out and claimed that "they never knew" of the injustices faced by minorities. Take this to entertainment where oblivious white people of a majority give themselves agency to write characters that they have no experience with etc. Why is it that only some shows are criticized and not others. Take the lack of criticism for Miles Morales vs the criticism for tokenism. Miles Morales wasn't a token black character. Black Panther wasn't a token black superhero. Wonder Woman wasn't a token female superhero. Meanwhile, Charlie's Angels is, Terminator is. Female Doctor Who is. Slogans like "The Force is Female" are cheap with no real depth behind them.

That is the kind of exceptionalism that should be the gold standard for most of hollywood to try to strive for, achieve, and even make better upon that.

I also think that there is literally no loss when it comes to things not being aired. What you don't know exists isn't even on air and you don't miss it if you know what I mean. Do you really care about some random show that is no longer syndicated and can't even be found for viewing? No. Is not having that show taking away anything from your life? I think it's the same with cancel culture where something problematic being removed is justified in that it's improving the quality of life of marginalized groups. 

Just by removing something problematic, you're not losing out on anything whereas minorities are gaining something with regards to slightly less marginalization at the hands of oblivious white people.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272202127138586630

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272371545323835392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272350826577760258


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This a Fox News article. Terrible, but a perfect example of how media (both left & right) try to manipulate people:








Liz Peek: Left silences silent majority – but watch for this in November


Tens of millions of Americans are aghast at what is taking place in our country. But fearful.




www.foxnews.com







quote said:


> The silent majority grows ever more silent.
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of Americans are aghast at what is taking place in our country. Neighborhoods burned by angry mobs, an entire section of Seattle “occupied” by anarchists, the city council of Minneapolis voting to eliminate its police department, public monuments and statues trashed, popular TV shows canceled because they show law enforcement in a favorable light, over 700 cops injured during “mostly peaceful protests.”
> ...


you can read the rest if you like. But, it strongly enforces that if you are against the protests, then you are a silent majority in the right. It's a scary article, how much they twist everything. I can't see CNN does any better, but I can say that Fox avoids police brutality. The article relies on statistics form police killing black men, which is just one of the numerous issues, which Fox avoids.

The worst part is that their prediction of Trump winning is likely true. I've seen it in this thread and all over social media. Protesters, at this point the "good guys", are immediately dismissive against any conversation. There is no discussion. If you feel slightly different on any topics than someone with a BLM sign you're labeled a racist and not allowed to voice your opinion. Some people have already been banned in this thread for asking questions. 

I'm happy to say I've had some very good conversations with people who all over the fence on George Floyd. I didn't have them all screaming BLM after, but they didn't hate the movement considering someone from the movement was open to talking and listening to their standpoint.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ Very twisted way to acknowledge that the majority of Americans are neoliberal authoritarian policy copsucking bootlicking racists. Imagine saying "we shouldn't kill young black people and no longer have police brutality" and someone going "yahh ... butt .. convince me ... or I'll just vote for a fascist". 

I already knew that. Don't think I learned anything new there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Fox News confirming that there are a bunch of racist people in America that don’t really care about the issue at hand unless they are conditioned by the victims to make the racists feel perfectly comfortable about stepping in and creating change?

Not surprised. It’s how we got here.

@Reaper I echo your thoughts.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Sadly some people won't care about an issue unless it directly affects them


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272579931726385153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272734449948598278


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272619476635312133

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272606928255016962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272703869689180161


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272652409504804866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272742536419790848


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Figured this would spark an interesting conversation


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

https://mappingpoliceviolence.org/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272732148240281602


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Clique said:


> https://mappingpoliceviolence.org/


That statistic alone doesnt really say much unless you look at what happened in the individual situations, what type of crime it was, was there a weapon involved, was the shooting by officers legitimate or not, etc.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272775476197519360


JasonLives said:


> That statistic alone doesnt really say much unless you look at what happened in the individual situations, what type of crime it was, was there a weapon involved, was the shooting by officers legitimate or not, etc.


It shows how disproportionate these shootings are to a very small segment of the population - that’s a major problem and shouldn’t be accepted in our society without serious efforts to fix it. This country has not done anywhere near the best it can. 
There’s a serious racist systemic problem that needs to be dismantled. Every American should be alarmed by such numbers affecting Black Americans no matter the cause. Why is 13% of the population making up for 43% of police shootings? Question is rhetorical for me but maybe not for the willfully ignorant or folks that live in a bubble. America is insanity, built by design. Thing is we (all Americans) know how to fix it together but are we going to do what needs to be done? Education - Housing - Economic Strength - Turn away from violence and build towards restorative and sustainable solutions for growth.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The people attacking the fact that floyds kid now has a college fund thanks to Streisand makes me physically sick. Implying that she's just as bad as her father and somehow conning the system is just disgusting


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933115875352576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272672603455414272


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Clique why dont people ever quote your posts with thse types of videos? "Funny" how that works.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> @Clique why dont people ever quote your posts with thse types of videos? "Funny" how that works.


Willful ignorance or beholden to racist beliefs. Full stop.

I think I’ve MORE than proven my point in this entire thread. If a person doesn’t see (chooses not to see) it then you know what’s up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I get you man.

Now to that EDIT of the guy getting assaulted. I see that the man was released but what about those monsters who brutalized him? Where are thier names and badge numbers? Are they on "desk duty" now? Quiey released? Where is the news of criminal charges? This is clear cut evil on camera. So clear cut that the courts themselves had to cry foul. Someone show me justice!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Stormbringer said:


> I get you man.
> 
> Now to that EDIT of the guy getting assaulted. I see that the man was released but what about those monsters who brutalized him? Where are thier names and badge numbers? Are they on "desk duty" now? Quiey released? Where is the news of criminal charges? This is clear cut evil on camera. So clear cut that the courts themselves had to cry foul. Someone show me justice!


Police unions probably worked out a deal to get them reassigned to Martha's vineyard or Nantucket Massachusetts. A neighborhood with less "criminals" forgive the stereotyping but those are the whitest of whitebread neighborhoods I can think of


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272775476197519360
> It shows how disproportionate these shootings are to a very small segment of the population - that’s a major problem and shouldn’t be accepted in our society without serious efforts to fix it. This country has not done anywhere near the best it can.
> There’s a serious racist systemic problem that needs to be dismantled. Every American should be alarmed by such numbers affecting Black Americans no matter the cause. Why is 13% of the population making up for 43% of police shootings? Question is rhetorical for me but maybe not for the willfully ignorant or folks that live in a bubble. America is insanity, built by design. Thing is we (all Americans) know how to fix it together but are we going to do what needs to be done? Education - Housing - Economic Strength - Turn away from violence and build towards restorative and sustainable solutions for growth.


Well the question is different depening on what one would look at, if you look at it from a criminology standpoint(why some group are overrepresented in crime or types of crime, for example), or looking at why are they fatally shot more then any other group. More likely the two are combined. Since the second question often has to do with the first one. What gets someone shot? If a group is overrepresented in violent crimes, you are likely to get shot. Or if you have a weapon etc. That blacks are systematic shot because they are black, yeah I kinda dont see that.
From a criminology standpoint there are many theories, and no really facts. But a mix of culture, social status, money, area, and so on all play a part. 

Of course for me one big thing that has to straighten out is the fascination to call someone black, white, hispanic etc. Right away you put people in groups. A first step would be for everyone, both black and whites to stop looking at the colour of someones skin. For me it just feels wrong typing it.



Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933115875352576


Now this is a usual sight, you only get the point from a potential witness that guesses what happened. She apparently have no clue what the officer is doing there but just thinks what he is doing must be wrong. But could be completely right from the officers standpoint. We have no idea if there was a previous 911 call that lead to the officer going there with his gun drawn. She somehow assumes the officer is holding them initially at gunpoint because of their race, even though she has NOTHING to support that right now. She is an actual problem to a solution. Stop crying and wait to find out what the deal was. 





> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272672603455414272


The whole "No reason" isnt really true. A taxi driver called it in as someone who maybe tried to carjack him. So its not like the cops just saw a random black guy and started a fight.
Now the fight itself was uncalled for in my opinion, but if they had decided to get him under controll you use every force necessary to do it. 
Considering the initial call I would probably have just stopped him and tried talking to him, take his ID and thats it. 
One difference in the US unlike here is that you quickly want to put someone in handcuffs and then talk(atleast what I have seen).
Here we only use it when we really feels its needed. Ive put on handcuffs like 4-5 times in one year, where the youngest was a 11-year old girl.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> @Clique why dont people ever quote your posts with thse types of videos? "Funny" how that works.


We all know why... theres like three dudes who only comment if it means derailing the topic. They’re definitely reading all of the posts and seeing all the brutality but they only respond when they think they’ve found something that can change the narrative.

Its a weird yet pathetic way to operate


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272636192341676032
This racist is a family court supervisor. 😳


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BUT HE'S A CIVIL SERVANT!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Most, if not all, White Male discourse on the internet. It's a game to them, and that's why I've stopped feeding most of them and just put them on block now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272745875404500995


Reaper said:


> View attachment 87805
> 
> 
> Most, if not all, White Male discourse on the internet.


This has to be one of the most accurate memes I’ve ever seen in life.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272973528221040640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273054199849209857
*Violence against Black people is ingrained in police by default. Police are on autopilot criminalizing, escalating the situation, assaulting, and killing Black people. *


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87805
> 
> 
> Most, if not all, White Male discourse on the internet. It's a game to them, and that's why I've stopped feeding most of them and just put them on block now.


I wonder how many people on here dont realize that this is them


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I wonder how many people on here dont realize that this is them


You got dudes on here saying “we don’t know the story behind the numbers” as to why one of the smallest demos in the country is affected the most by police brutality and mass incarceration. At the same time they ignoring 100+ videos of police brutality against Black people and protesters of all races, police misconduct blatantly lying, police violently escalating situations that should be peaceful or not have happened at all, police confronting Black people with prejudice, racist white people discriminating against Black people and using the police as their weapon against Black people, and so many examples. It never ends.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No real excuse left on _this_ particular forum where 2 Ton 21 (and a few others) have done an amazing job consistently exposing police brutality - far more than I've ever seen on any other forum. Most forums I've been on have never talked about police brutality as often as this and there are 100s of pages of content and experiences shared directly by black people who live in the line of fire every day. 

And funny thing is despite 100s of examples and threads right here in this section as well as the same posters who've been in this section for as long as I have, they're _still_ trying to make it about everything but race. So it's pretty clear that some minds are simply not going to be changed. It's literally not worth engaging them. 

I changed my mind on a few things over the years and people are literally still butthurt that I changed my mind ... So at this point, it's literally just their ego and belief that changing ones mind makes them a bad person or something (as though being a stubborn tool that shows no growth isn't worse) and has nothing to do with wanting to have discussions. 

At this point, I'm of the mind that they're just toxic people, plain and simple.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Reaper


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Personal thoughts after riot:

1. -I've never thought Militia declined Trump's idea about using of repression. So, when Pentagon defies President, maybe He is losing a little bit of might. From now, I'm not watching Army from a demonizing perspective; neither nor from a romantic POV, but from a different hue does. Now I look at them as human beings before soldiers.

2. -Kowalski's Killer was right: Model American Citizen's is just an archetype. It is nothing but a romantic idea. Therefore, Not all American people have God Complex.

3. -If that refrain about "Political Power is All Power" is true; there is a great truth on Uncle Ben's Immortal Quote: "A great power carries a great responsibility". And Trump have Shown he lacks responsibility sense, Self-Criticize, and Honestinity... Such as most politicians.

4. -After George Floyd's Case, Sickness with Policial Brutal, broken institutional relationships, massive shootings, coronavirus pandemic, among other social crisis, I feel compassion for the American People. I was an OP by judging too bad a nation by a silly electoral result.

I don't believe if Biden would be the perfect candidate to take Trump out, but I'm watching the panorama from a different attitude.

I don't know who many of you don't believe in god. But I don't feel shame by saying this: God forgives America.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a bit of a man-crush on Billy Dee I have to say.

The police brutality I've seen on these pages in videos have left me shocked and disgusted, I was ignorant to how incredibly bad it is over there. So many things need to be addressed but where the fuck do you start.

The problem just seems so huge when you think about root causes of these problems; how these racist systems are formed; how the racist attitudes are learned and accepted generation to generation and the behaviors they produce. I see so much fear from all sides. Black people have every right to fear and thus hate police, and it's more than obvious that the police are scared shitless. That's not an excuse for the police brutality, but aggression and brutality ultimately come from fear.

I hate to quote Bono, but he once said of poverty that "If we truly believed these people's lives were worth as much as ours this wouldn't be happening".


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

El Grappleador said:


> Personal thoughts after riot:
> 
> 1. -I've never thought Militia declined Trump's idea about using of repression. So, when Pentagon defies President, maybe He is losing a little bit of might. From now, I'm not watching Army from a demonizing perspective; neither nor from a romantic POV, but from a different hue does. Now I look at them as human beings before soldiers.
> 
> ...


America's near-billion population is over 80% Christian, so that makes sense.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The ‘Poisoned’ Shake Shack Milkshakes and an N.Y.P.D. on Edge


Claims that fast-food workers poisoned officers intentionally proved to be unfounded, but the ensuing uproar underscored a tense new dynamic.




www.nytimes.com





@Clique @Reaper is this a staged attack? Like are some cops intentionally poisoning themselves in an attempt to shift the narrative?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> The ‘Poisoned’ Shake Shack Milkshakes and an N.Y.P.D. on Edge
> 
> 
> Claims that fast-food workers poisoned officers intentionally proved to be unfounded, but the ensuing uproar underscored a tense new dynamic.
> ...


Flat out lie by their police union. Anything sourced from a police union should be disregarded until proven independently. They lost being given the benefit of the doubt a long time ago from all their nefarious acts. Zero credibility with me. Shake Shack should sue for defamation by these false accusations.

I'm not fully aboard the abolish all police train (purge the SOBs with records and hold them all accountable up the ass!!), but hell-to-the-yeah abolish all police unions and qualified immunity.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Upon further clarification from phil degranco, apparently it was just a case of shake machines not being cleaned properly and no criminality could be proved butthat didn't stop Hannity and some blond lady whose name escapes me from pushing the narrative.

Has anyone seen the updates into police reform by LA and albrqu.....the capital of new Mexico?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272933115875352576


So turns out I was right, since the county released bodycam, 911 call, surveillance footage and pictures of the gun(BB-gun). The officer responded to teenagers with a possible weapon(why the officer has his gun drawn at first), and on the surveillance one of them is clearly waiving a gun. He makes sure they have nothing on them and does a excellent job at talking to the teenagers and with the shopowner about the risk of going around waiving a BB gun. 
Wish cases like this would be a lesson to people who jump into a situation and right away think the officers are doing something wrong(or just does something random because the person is black). There is usually a 911 call that requires the initial reaction. 
Great job by the officer! Sadly people with an agenda(Cops are bad!) are either gonna keep bitching or try to find some other case to bitch about. Instead of actually praising a good job by the officer, because thats the kinda officers people should want and are doing on a daily basis. But if you only care about bad examples(or possible ones) then you will falsely believe that there are more bad one then good ones. And how many situations do police have to handle every day in the US? About 100,000?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm a leftist and have never been anti-union. But the police union is a terrorist organization and it needs to be busted.

If you ever watch any videos of interviews with those people including the trainers etc you'll realize that they're a bunch of sociopaths. The trainers in particular who are training cops to be killers straight up.

There's plenty of videos out there.

Watch Hassan Minhaj's episode of Patriot Act on Police Brutality.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273252537580347393Point made


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ABoringDystopia/comments/hajfvs

Not drinking. Not doing anything. Breath test failed. The PoS still assaulted a helpless woman in front of her entire family.

All Cops are Bastards. 

Yes. All of them.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Reaper said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ABoringDystopia/comments/hajfvs
> 
> Not drinking. Not doing anything. Breath test failed. The PoS still assaulted a helpless woman in front of her entire family.
> ...


So what’s your solution?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Jokerface17 said:


> So what’s your solution?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hold them accountable for shit. If i walked up to someone and did that I would be in jail. Why can they get away with everything? 1 cop in 1000 gets charged and it gets played off like "see we do hold ourselves accountable too"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273224020519981056
What type of people are we putting on these streets to “protect and serve” us?! Mental evaluations need to be in order pronto. Someone this emotionally unstable should not have a loaded weapon and be assigned to confront people.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Reaper said:


> Watch Hassan Minhaj's episode of Patriot Act on Police Brutality.


Seems like the ratio of training is about the same as in Sweden, de-escalation versus weapon/fight handling. The only difference is we have more hours. But its not like even we have 50+ hours of de-escalation or anything like that. 
"Fingerbanging" has a good point and its the same exercise here, just that we have paintguns to prove the point. But the point is still the same. Its to make us aware of what are brains can handle and how fast it can handle information. Its about "perception/reaction time". The same thing that can explain why someone is shot multiple times, or why someone can get shot in the back even though the decision to shot actually came when the suspect was facing forward. Its a valid exercise.
And yes, police are suppose to be superior in violence when they come into a situation. You dont go into a situation 50/50, you should have the upperhand. 
Oh america and the need to sue everyone....
Seems like most unions ive dealt with, even before I became a cop. Its a hell of a lot harder to fire someone with the union involve, even though the employee is a complete idiot. 
Stephon Clark seems like a tragic case but where the officers didnt do anything wrong. The officer thought he saw gun(which was probably the cellphone) and he acted on it. He would have gotten away with it in Sweden aswell since the law covers that, even for regular civilans. If you actually thought there was a threat that required you to take action. Its the thought that count, but there has to be enough evidence to support it. Based on the radio traffic and how they handled the body afterwards all suggest that the officer thought a gun was involved. Its tragic, but once again you have to act on what you see. If you wait too long, you could be dead. 



Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273252537580347393Point made


Tamir Rice was a legit shooting in that situation. But pulling up THAT close to the scene was wrong in my opinion. Should have stopped earlier, of course the shooting could still have happened but would have been a saver spot for the officers. Because not you force yourself into a corner where you have to act fast. But I also understand that they dont want a gun wielding suspect to run away in the park. But the shooting itself was correct. They had no way of knowing it wasent a real gun. This is fairly common. Reminds me of the critic some swedish officers shot a down syndrome kid who was holding a toy gun, but even there the shooting was correct considering the circumstances. 
Tackling the sister is also very much correct, its an active crimescene. Even though its not much of a tackle, just standing in the way.



Reaper said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ABoringDystopia/comments/hajfvs
> 
> Not drinking. Not doing anything. Breath test failed. The PoS still assaulted a helpless woman in front of her entire family.
> ...


"Didnt do anything". Depends on the law. Even if she isnt drinking it could be illegal for her to carry that alcohol, or you can suspect that someone has bought it for her. Its then valid to find out her age. One of the charges she faced was also "being a minor in possession of alcohol". 
Was the officers reaction correct? No I dont think so. I do think you could have talked more with her. But no, she will not just be let off because she wont give up her name. Thats not happening.
Looking at the full video she is resisting a lot, with kids and flying arms(kinda typical for a young woman, they are the worst to arrest) and the officers is gonna have to use a lot of force. But hitting her? No I dont think its correct. You may end up breaking her arm but so be it, but no hitting.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273342135270506496


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmfao. Any semi competent defense lawyer will have that done in 24 hours. Holy shit.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Garrett Rolfe, the officer who killed Rayshard Brooks, is facing life in prison or the death penalty if convicted of felony murder plus 10 other charges including aggravated assault, criminal damage to property and violations to his oath of office.

Officer Devin Brosnan has been charged with aggravated assault and violation of oath for standing on top of Rayshard Brooks' and other acts. He will make a statement tomorrow announcing his cooperation with the state against his former partner.

Fulton County DA on officer Devin Brosnan speaking against his partner, who shot Rayshard Brooks: "I dont remember when we've had an officer [in Atlanta] to step forward and say they would cooperate with the state."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273379181217243136


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You know they wont get felony murder from this lmao. Jesus, theyre gonna struggle getting murder 2 for Floyd, much less this. This is an absolute shitshow. The city is gonna burn after he gets off in record time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

That officer can go to jail. Great. But, I hope police take this example and teach police what they SHOULD have done in the situation. Because, the "suspect" fled with a taser. Sending the officer to jail is just one step. They need to run the f**k home with how the cop should have handled this. Otherwise, all the Trump/Fox news lovers will just say "well I guess cops can't do their job anymore!", which I've already seen.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All Elite Wanking said:


> That officer can go to jail. Great. But, I hope police take this example and teach police what they SHOULD have done in the situation. Because, the "suspect" fled with a taser. Sending the officer to jail is just one step. They need to run the f**k home with how the cop should have handled this. Otherwise, all the Trump/Fox news lovers will just say "well I guess cops can't do their job anymore!", which I've already seen.


De-escalating the situation MUST be emphasized it is the officer’s priority to de-escalate with professionalism and resolution. These officers should have cited that man for public intoxication and gave him a ride home. 

And don’t shoot people in the back.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273261853695762437
These police are terrorists


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That is some damning evidence for the murderer of Rayshard Brooks. It's murder no question in my mind after seeing that mountain of evidence. What will a jury of Georgians think though? No cop has ever been convicted of murder in Georgia.

The other cop becoming a witness against the murderer is the most surprising element here. This seems huge for the prosecution. If cops are trusted for some insane reason, then here we have a "trusted" cop testifying against a murderer along with that evidence.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

God in Heaven!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Its not the job of police to give people rides home. They're not there as a safe ride home program. They're also not there to wait for a taxi for people which could take lord knows how long in some cities. Plus you have no idea where any of these people live, and if they're drunk, they might not even remember. Uh yeah. Sorry I was late arriving to that rape call but we were trying to find some drunk guys house for him. Oh and not to mention they could lead cops to bumfucked anywhere, a drughouse, you could have guys out there intentionally getting drunk enough to get a ride home from cops and then leading them to get bumrushed.

Its a pretty easy sentiment to say, oh just give em a ride home. Its flows off the tongue nice, it sounds good. But its stupid.


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

Did anyone see the video of the shooting in New Mexico? Guy is about to be beat and possibly killed by a mob of people (one of them literally screamed that they were going to kill him) but he shoots one of them in self-defense.

Look up any video though on youtube though, and most of the bullshit MSM companies either don't show all of the footage, or they say it was a clash with police.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MrMister said:


> That is some damning evidence for the murderer of Rayshard Brooks. It's murder no question in my mind after seeing that mountain of evidence. What will a jury of Georgians think though? No cop has ever been convicted of murder in Georgia.
> 
> The other cop becoming a witness against the murderer is the most surprising element here. This seems huge for the prosecution. If cops are trusted for some insane reason, then here we have a "trusted" cop testifying against a murderer along with that evidence.



The very DA who filed these charges said 2 weeks ago that a tazer was lethal force. They then just admitted he fired a tazer shot at the cops head. Any defense lawyer whos spent 30 minutes in law school will have felony murder thrown out in an hour or less. They know that too. Which logically only means a couple of things.

1. They're overcharging to try to get a plea on something less like Manslaughter. If I was the defense attorney id pull my dick out and laugh and walk out.

2. They're just trying to please the mob and hold off more riots, which is incredibly short sighted and delaying the inevitable.

3. They want riots and thats why they're flagrantly overcharging knowing the cop will get off. Most legal analysts think theyre gonna have a hard time getting Chauvin on murder 2 for Floyd. Georgia has no degrees of murder. Only one. These people aren't that dumb.

4. This is DA being investigated for several crimes who just lost in a primary vote to a fellow Democrat who is trying to rally enough BLM support to stay employed and get re elected.

You choose.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

trip60 said:


> Did anyone see the video of the shooting in New Mexico? Guy is about to be beat and possibly killed by a mob of people (one of them literally screamed that they were going to kill him) but he shoots one of them in self-defense.
> 
> Look up any video though on youtube though, and most of the bullshit MSM companies either don't show all of the footage, or they say it was a clash with police.



Lol. Thats awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273388400100478980
@Stormbringer PURE EVIL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The cop will be found not guilty of the felony murder charge. He may be found guilty of the aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charge. That's easier to prove. 

There was no reason why he needed to shoot him. And if he really felt that strongly to shoot, he could have easily aimed at the legs (non lethal) and not directly at the back (lethal).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Revealed: officer who killed Rayshard Brooks accused of covering up 2015 shooting*

Garrett Rolfe involved in shooting of black man Jackie Harris
Court documents show police officers did not report incident


Justin Miller in New York and Justin Glawe in Atlanta

Wed 17 Jun 2020 11.55 EDTLast modified on Wed 17 Jun 2020 13.18 EDT

Shares
1,627



Revealed: officer who killed Rayshard Brooks accused of covering up 2015 shooting

The Atlanta police officer who shot and killed Rayshard Brooks was accused of covering up an earlier shooting he and other officers participated in, according to a judge who reviewed the case.

Garrett Rolfe was fired by the Atlanta police department following what officials called the “unjustified” killing of Brooks on Friday. Rolfe shot Brooks twice in the back as Brooks ran away after a scuffle with officers when they attempted to arrest him. It was among a recent spate of killings of black men by white police officers, which have ignited a national uprising against police brutality and racism.

In August 2015, Rolfe and two other officers opened fire on Jackie Jermaine Harris, who they chased after he was caught driving a stolen truck, the Guardian can reveal after reviewing court documents on the incident.

However, the shooting was not reported by the police involved. Harris, like Brooks, is African American.

Harris rammed a police vehicle and officers shot at him several times inside the truck, striking Harris once and collapsing his lung. Harris survived and later pleaded guilty to charges including theft, property damage, fleeing arrest and damaging a police vehicle.

Judge Doris L Downs, during a 2016 court hearing, called the case a “disaster” and said “it’s the wildest case I’ve seen in my 34 years here.”

Downs said she was so troubled by officers failing to report the shooting that she wanted the matter investigated.

“None of the police put in the report that they shot the man – none of them. And they sent him to Grady [Memorial Hospital] with collapsed lungs and everything, and the report doesn’t mention it,” Downs said.

“I am ethically going to be required to turn all of them in.”

Downs even suggested state and federal authorities get involved.

She said: “What the police did was wrong, and they will have to answer for what they did.”

It is unclear if any action was taken. Downs could not be reached for comment.

Play Video
2:10
Rayshard Brooks: police body-cam footage shows buildup to fatal shooting – video
The Atlanta police department and Fulton county district attorney’s office did not respond to requests for comment.

The Georgia Bureau of Investigation said it did not investigate the shooting, according to a spokesperson.

Harris echoed the judge’s concern about the officers’ conduct at his court hearing.

“I just don’t want them to get away with what they did to me,” said Harris, who was sentenced to time served and one year’s probation.

Rolfe was apparently not disciplined, according to a personnel file released by Atlanta police on Tuesday, which listed the 2015 incident only as a “firearm discharge” but did not say how the department addressed the incident. Rolfe could not be reached for comment.

Harris’s attorney Serena Nunn said police admitted in their report that Harris had been injured during the incident – but not that police shot him.

She said: “Being shot in the back and ultimately having your lung collapse is something more than an injury that was caused during the incident.”

“We do expect officers to uphold the law. I cannot think of a plausible reason as to why they would have omitted that information [about the shooting],” Nunn told the judge.

The prosecutor could not say why the shooting was not in the report.

Han Chung, who was then a Fulton county assistant district attorney, said: “I’ve heard some plausible reasons why this may have occurred. Now, I don’t know how credible those plausible reasons may be, and I haven’t heard it from those officers first-hand.”

Rolfe was the subject of four citizen’s complaints during his six years on the force, none of which were sustained by police. The department disciplined him for three other incidents, including once for “use of force” involving a firearm, a year after the Harris shooting.

In a letter to Downs sent from an Atlanta jail, Harris said the public would not be safe as long as Rolfe and the other officers who shot him continued to patrol the city.

“Not only have I been wronged, but society as well [has been wronged] by allowing this officer to continue to patrol our streets of Metro Atlanta,” Harris wrote.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The very DA who filed these charges said 2 weeks ago that a tazer was lethal force. They then just admitted he fired a tazer shot at the cops head. Any defense lawyer whos spent 30 minutes in law school will have felony murder thrown out in an hour or less. They know that too. Which logically only means a couple of things.
> 
> 1. They're overcharging to try to get a plea on something less like Manslaughter. If I was the defense attorney id pull my dick out and laugh and walk out.
> 
> ...


So you think this should be labeled a clean shoot and garett should retain his badge and pension? Also anyone that thinks tasers are lethal to anyone without a preexisting medical condition are foolish. Cops have even said it's for non lethal intervention.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> So you think this should be labeled a clean shoot and garett should retain his badge and pension? Also anyone that thinks tasers are lethal to anyone without a preexisting medical condition are foolish. Cops have even said it's for non lethal intervention.


Did I say that? Did I also say I consider a tazer lethal? No. But the DA of Atlanta did. Which means according to the DA who filed these charges, a cop had a LETHAL weapon shot at his head (his words, not mine) and used reasonable force to defend his life. Like I said, any lawyer, or anyone whos ever watched Law and Order would have Felony murder thrown out day 1. Its flagrant overcharging from a DA trying to save his job. Pure and simple. Now if you wanna get him for violating his oath etc fine. But felony murder is absolutely ridiculous.

Also, sorry for the stupid graphs. Wtf, this forum has so much dumb shit in it that makes it a horror to use on moblie. Who the hell would ever use that?


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

People are actually making excuses for Brooks? Stop trying to lump this in with all of the other nonsense going on just because the guy is black.

The fucking moron fought with cops, stole a taser from them, and actually aimed it at them at one point.

The cops neutralized a threat. Period.



Headliner said:


> The cop will be found not guilty of the felony murder charge. He may be found guilty of the aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charge. That's easier to prove.
> 
> There was no reason why he needed to shoot him. And if he really felt that strongly to shoot, he could have easily aimed at the legs (non lethal) and not directly at the back (lethal).


Really? Shooting him in the leg? That would be a bit of an impracticality for the cop, where the Brooks proved he could inflict harm or worse.

It didn't need to end that way, but that's what happens when you don't cooperate with cops.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

trip60 said:


> People are actually making excuses for Brooks? Stop trying to lump this in with all of the other nonsense going on just because the guy is black.
> 
> The fucking moron fought with cops, stole a taser from them, and actually aimed it at them at one point.
> 
> ...


Didnt you know, its super easy to hit someone in the leg or foot running full speed after just being punched in the face and having a tazer shot at your head.

We got some regular olympic gunmen in here. They should try out for the team.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

So corporations are making some big brained moves.

Amazon with the blessing of Bezos supports the protests. Which is quite funny because Amazon benefits from brick and mortar stores being burned down or unable to get business as it's their biggest competition. Also with people losing their jobs, those Amazon warehouse jobs are the only places to work.

Some crafty scheming there, virtue signal while being the richest man in the world and using the protests as a way to increase business.

Wonder how many others are putting the pieces in order while the pawns do the dirty work? Nah, who am I kidding? The wealthy are looking out for us, especially those businesses!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did I say that? Did I also say I consider a tazer lethal? No. But the DA of Atlanta did. Which means according to the DA who filed these charges, a cop had a LETHAL weapon shot at his head (his words, not mine) and used reasonable force to defend his life. Like I said, any lawyer, or anyone whos ever watched Law and Order would have Felony murder thrown out day 1. Its flagrant overcharging from a DA trying to save his job. Pure and simple. Now if you wanna get him for violating his oath etc fine. But felony murder is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Also, sorry for the stupid graphs. Wtf, this forum has so much dumb shit in it that makes it a horror to use on moblie. Who the hell would ever use that?


I wasn't assuming. I was asking. And my taser comment was general. There's no way this gentleman was a pillar of society. You beat kids your a scumbag. But this was definitely the wrong course of action. Back up should have been called or if a shot needed to be fired aim for the shoulder or shoulder blade srea or the ass. There's enough real estate there to hit non lethally. Then you can sight him and put him in the drunk tank to sober up


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> I wasn't assuming. I was asking. And my taser comment was general. There's no way this gentleman was a pillar of society. You beat kids your a scumbag. But this was definitely the wrong course of action. Back up should have been called or if a shot needed to be fired aim for the shoulder or shoulder blade srea or the ass. There's enough real estate there to hit non lethally. Then you can sight him and put him in the drunk tank to sober up



Backup? The guy is running full speed shooting a tazer. What are they supposed to do for 15 minutes while backup arrives? Continue chasing? Stand there and look stupid? I dont understand.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Backup? The guy is running full speed shooting a tazer. What are they supposed to do for 15 minutes while backup arrives? Continue chasing? Stand there and look stupid? I dont understand.


Like backup as in another unit to do a perimeter search. The dude was dead set on getting out of dodge and probably would have ditched the taser somewhere. You don't run from an area if you are planning to throw down


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

According to the comments on the subreddit where I got this, she also complained about having to pay in the first place because it's considered norm for police to get their food for free in exchange for better protection.

Because you know, they're just legally sanctioned mafia motherfuckers.

ACAB.

Also, interesting to see Shoe pushing for left wing politics now. Growth is good unlike some of the most hardlined right winger fuckers I've seen over the last few years who seem to enjoy remaining ignorant buffoons and literally celebrate it as "being consistent".



Firefromthegods said:


> So you think this should be labeled a clean shoot and garett should retain his badge and pension? Also anyone that thinks tasers are lethal to anyone without a preexisting medical condition are foolish. Cops have even said it's for non lethal intervention.


Tasers routinely kill people ... something like 1000+ a year in the USA and many of them are cops who kill people with tasers. Also, not like any fucker who uses a taser gets a message informing them that the person they shot at has a pre-existing condition.

Tasers are lethal.

However, Rayshard was running away. He was shot in the back. It was an execution. Plain and simple. Anyone arguing otherwise just hates black people. 

---










Everyone who says "all lives matters". ^^^


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87854
> 
> 
> According to the comments on the subreddit where I got this, she also complained about having to pay in the first place because it's considered norm for police to get their food for free in exchange for better protection.
> ...



Thats right guys, anyone who disagrees with you hates black people. Such an amazingly brilliant stance.











These guys and others like them surely go around every day and avoid looking in mirrors and interacting with black people because of how much they hate them and their own selves. God dang.

Oh, and yeah he was running away, while firing what you just called a lethal weapon at a cops head. Who cares what way you're turned? He also fired it BEFORE he ran away as soon as he got it off the officer.

So basically you just said you have a reasonable expectation to live after knowingly firing a lethal weapon at a cops head just because your back is turned.




.....



Alright. So basically if I came to your house right now, knocked on your door, and when you answered I started to run away and shoot a lethal weapon at you, if a neighbor of yours shot me to protect you, you would be mad at your neighbor and call it an "execution". Do I understand you right?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273335173900206080
Look at these brave motherfucking white assholes screaming at a little girl while she's protesting alone.

So much small white dick energy right there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272353892165132288
And the police just stood there as aggressive white men assaulted a girl.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272276889776926722


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its not the job of police to give people rides home. They're not there as a safe ride home program. They're also not there to wait for a taxi for people which could take lord knows how long in some cities. Plus you have no idea where any of these people live, and if they're drunk, they might not even remember. Uh yeah. Sorry I was late arriving to that rape call but we were trying to find some drunk guys house for him. Oh and not to mention they could lead cops to bumfucked anywhere, a drughouse, you could have guys out there intentionally getting drunk enough to get a ride home from cops and then leading them to get bumrushed.
> 
> Its a pretty easy sentiment to say, oh just give em a ride home. Its flows off the tongue nice, it sounds good. But its stupid.


Yep. Drunk people will soon just play "drunker" just to get a police ride home. This is from experience.
And police should not be hold up by voluntary transports, since if the person is in the car then its your responsibility. Cant exactly throw the person out if you get a call about a robberty in progress. 
I guarantee that if you ask police in the US, and here in Sweden, we prefer to not have to deal with individuals whos only fault is that they are being too drunk to take care of themselves(unless its DUI or something criminal). They should get proper help at a hospital with trained staff who can look out for them. Not being put in jail and be supervised by guards. But its not up to police to decide, its on a higher level and the reason is mostly money. It would cost more money for the town/state/city or whoever pays the bills.



Reaper said:


> However, Rayshard was running away. He was shot in the back. It was an execution. Plain and simple. Anyone arguing otherwise just hates black people.





Headliner said:


> There was no reason why he needed to shoot him. And if he really felt that strongly to shoot, he could have easily aimed at the legs (non lethal) and not directly at the back (lethal).


If you watch the surveillance video its a pretty clear case of "perception-reaction time".

*Stage 1 Perception*: Brooks are running and at one point turns and points the tazer at the officer. At this point the officer has his hand om his holster and he starts to perceive that Brooks is pointing the tazer at him. His eyes recieve information that the brain handles and what makes the officer to make a decision.

*Stage 2 Reaction: *The brain has made a decision that the officer is in danger and he will respond by shooting his weapon. At this point in the process Brooks is still facing him. The brain sends a signal to the officers hand to draw the weapon, point it and pull the trigger. Which you can see on the video, he starts to pull it out while Brooks is still facing him.

*Stage 3 New perception/Too late*: While the brain is sending signals to the hand to draw and pull the trigger. The officers eyes perceive that Brooks has now turned his back, and no longer has the tazer pointed at him. Once again the process start where the brain decides what to do, in this case "abort" the shooting. The problem is that the signal doesnt travel fast enough to stop the first signal(to pull the trigger). So while the officer is pulling the trigger the "stop signal" is moving and reaches when the officer stops shooting. 

This is why officers can end up shooting someone in the back, even though the decision to fire happened when the suspect didnt have their back turned. Or why officers can fire 5-7 shoots even thought the first shoot makes the suspect goes down. Now this process is different from everyone but takes roughly 0.7-1.5 seconds. The whole process can take different amount of times depending on how much youve eaten, stresslevel, sleep, is it and the start or the end of the shift etc. 
This is based on facts and how the brain works. Which is why officers can get off in situations like this because, like everyone else, they are just humans with human limitations. We are restricted by brain and electric signals that is affected by inner and outside factors.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JasonLives said:


> Yep. Drunk people will soon just play "drunker" just to get a police ride home. This is from experience.
> And police should not be hold up by voluntary transports, since if the person is in the car then its your responsibility. Cant exactly throw the person out if you get a call about a robberty in progress.
> I guarantee that if you ask police in the US, and here in Sweden, we prefer to not have to deal with individuals whos only fault is that they are being too drunk to take care of themselves(unless its DUI or something criminal). They should get proper help at a hospital with trained staff who can look out for them. Not being put in jail and be supervised by guards. But its not up to police to decide, its on a higher level and the reason is mostly money. It would cost more money for the town/state/city or whoever pays the bills.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of words to say "I'm a copsucker".

Anyone who's not a copsucker knows there was plenty of time for him to stop shooting. The hand and mind are not that disconnected from one another. You're just peddling bullshit pseudoscience. It's literally fucking nonsense that you're peddling here. It takes less than a microsecond to adjust your aim even if you're in the process of pulling a trigger. And he didn't even shoot him once, he shot him twice. You're literally one of the worst examples of murderous cops on here. And this is why I say all cops are bastards. 

You're talking to someone who has plenty of experience shooting and direct experience with making split second decisions.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Reaper oh really? I just assumed cause I see idiots on YouTube play with them stun guns are safe. Or are cop ones different?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Reaper oh really? I just assumed cause I see idiots on YouTube play with them stun guns are safe. Or are cop ones different?


Studies as early as 2015 were indicating that they're deadly (during the first round of BLM protests and then everyone stopped talking about it):









Tasers May Be Deadly, Study Finds


Tasers may not be so safe, after all—new evidence shows that they may lead to fatal cardiac events.




www.popsci.com





Non-lethal is a basically a buzzword based on marketing propaganda rather than actual peer reviewer studies. They're lethal.

Anogher thing to think about. Since the Atlanta PD acknowledged that tasers are a deadly weapon just to claim that the shooting was justified then that means everywhere they're deployed as "non-lethal" needs to hand them over. Can't have it both ways. 

Politics aside. Science says they're deadly and can cause even healthy people to die.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Studies as early as 2015 were indicating that they're deadly (during the first round of BLM protests and then everyone stopped talking about it):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So from what I understood, the article seemed to indicate that the weapon itself isn't lethal so much as the user? Of course there's the burns and associated injuries but it really seemed to implicate cops using them at the max setting where as civilians like youtubers put it on the low setting? Enough to take down but not cause adverse side effects?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> So from what I understood, the article seemed to indicate that the weapon itself isn't lethal so much as the user? Of course there's the burns and associated injuries but it really seemed to implicate cops using them at the max setting where as civilians like youtubers put it on the low setting? Enough to take down but not cause adverse side effects?


It's also saying that they can't 100% conclude that it's lethal because they can't obviously test for lethality, but the research indicated that user is to blame, but that also means that if users can use it to kill, then it makes it lethal and therefore non-lethality can no longer be claimed. It's also inducing heart attacks in healthy people as well as lung collapse. Sustained use is killing people as well as preexisting conditions. All of this combined makes it more lethal than non lethal though.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Reaper said:


> That's a lot of words to say "I'm a copsucker".
> 
> Anyone who's not a copsucker knows there was plenty of time for him to stop shooting. The hand and mind are not that disconnected from one another. You're just peddling bullshit pseudoscience. It's literally fucking nonsense that you're peddling here. It takes less than a microsecond to adjust your aim even if you're in the process of pulling a trigger. And he didn't even shoot him once, he shot him twice. You're literally one of the worst examples of murderous cops on here. And this is why I say all cops are bastards.
> 
> You're talking to someone who has plenty of experience shooting and direct experience with making split second decisions.


Yes they are that disconnected. When we are talking about events only taking as little as under a second.
You say less then 0.001 second and here we have scientific research that tested 102 officers on how their reaction was to a green light at a shooting range. This was a scenario where the officer already had a gun pointed at the target and the finger on the trigger. From when the green light was turned on until the officers started to pull the trigger was on average 0.25 seconds(lowest being 0.17 and slowest 0.50). While you somehow claim the perception-reaction should only take LESS then 0.001.
And just correct the aim? You mean the officer should have the time to aim away from Brooks but not being able to stop the pulling of the trigger? And by doing so shift the sight into the unknown, not knowing where the bullet might end up?








Can Cops Really Avoid “Extra” Shots? A Realistic Research Review | Force Science Institute


A flashpoint of controversy in some officer-involved shootings is when officers do not immediately cease fire the moment a deadly threat ends and they are no longer in mortal danger. An officer'




www.forcescience.org





Now, add that in the Brooks shooting the officer had to pull the gun from his holster, aim and pull the trigger. WHILE, he just had a physical and mental struggle with the suspect.
I understand that you dont like facts and science that doesnt suit your claims, but once again, cops are human and will have human response times.

This is an example to why officers can end up firing multiple shoots or shoot someone in the back, while still doing everything correct. But that doesnt mean that every case like that means that the officer did something right.

But in this case we actually have footage where you can see the entire situation unfold for our eyes.
You also notice that the footage shows that the officer does chase Brooks BUT doesnt pull out his gun until Brooks points the taser towards him. This shows that the officer didnt react with force to Brooks just running, but when Brooks points the taser at him.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

You are literally posting a study conducted by a police force promoting research organization. Force Science Institutes is just one of those dozens of fake science organizations propped up by right wing mother fuckers to give the appearance of "science" while promoting fake facts in order to push policy and agenda.

The same kind of shit you see from Climate Change denying "scientists" and fake and bullshit "abortion science". Basically most right wing science which has a culture of faking science because it's conclusion driven research rather than actual fact-finding. But you wouldn't know that. You're just a cop who's also been brainwashed with all manner of copaganda.






This organization *literally *pushes a shoot first mentality.









Training Officers to Shoot First, and He Will Answer Questions Later (Published 2015)


When police officers shoot people under questionable circumstances, William J. Lewinski often appears as an expert witness who says they had no choice but to fire.




www.nytimes.com







> *Because he published in a police magazine and not a scientific journal, Dr. Lewinski was not subjected to the peer-review process. But in separate cases in 2011 and 2012, the Justice Department and a private lawyer asked Lisa Fournier, a Washington State University professor and an American Journal of Psychology editor, to review Dr. Lewinski’s studies. She said they lacked basic elements of legitimate research, such as control groups, and drew conclusions that were unsupported by the data.
> 
> “In summary, this study is invalid and unreliable,” she wrote in court documents in 2012. “In my opinion, this study questions the ability of Mr. Lewinski to apply relevant and reliable data to answer a question or support an argument.”*


JFC.

What's next. You're gonna get marlboro to try to convince me that cigarettes don't cause cancer. 









Expert in deadly force training criticized for record on police shootings


An expert leading a deadly force training for local officers this week is a controversial figure, derided by critics who say he sides too frequently with police in officer-involved shootings.




madison.com













Ohio State cancels police 'Force Science' event after community backlash


The event was scheduled to take place on March 12-13 on Ohio State's campus.




www.10tv.com













Force Science Institute backpedaled; but discussion still stands - Open Mic Roc


By: Tianna Mañón, Sep 12, 2017 *Editor’s Note: This article has been updated to reflect...




openmicroc.com





My goodness. You really are a bastard. These fuckers are the types of organizations (and may actually be the exact ones) that I already posted about when I posted the Hasan Minhaj video deriding them from having a "kill before save" mentality.









Atlanta police call out sick to protest charges in shooting


ATLANTA (AP) — Atlanta police officers called out sick Thursday to protest the filing of murder charges against an officer who shot a man in the back, while the interim chief acknowledged members of the force feel abandoned amid protests demanding massive changes to policing...




apnews.com





*Just a reminder for anyone who gets gaslit by these motherfuckers (the cops and their masters), no matter WHAT the cops do not have the right to kill anyone. Including criminals.

If you're afraid of being killed, don't fucking join the police, get a real fucking job. *


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

The hard left will twist anything to fit their narrative. Thats why i dont take anything they say seriously. 

And that goes for far right too. Extremists are extremists whatever color bow they have on. Its like all common sense goes out the window and everyone has to agree with your views. 

I would hate to be a copper in America. There are genuine cases of police bruatilty but one thing is for sure, nobody wants accountability for their actions. Always somebody elses fault.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Reaper said:


> You are literally posting a study conducted by a police force promoting research organization. Force Science Institutes is just one of those dozens of fake science organizations propped up by right wing mother fuckers to give the appearance of "science" while promoting fake facts in order to push policy and agenda.
> 
> The same kind of shit you see from Climate Change denying "scientists" and fake and bullshit "abortion science". Basically most right wing science which has a culture of faking science because it's conclusion driven research rather than actual fact-finding. But you wouldn't know that. You're just a cop who's also been brainwashed with all manner of copaganda.
> 
> ...


_sigh_
If you had a reaction time of less then 1 millisecond. You would be inhuman. And you are even talking about microseconds which are even faster.
The average reaction time for something visual is 0.25 seconds. Its not a "far right idea".
The first result you get even in Google is that average, but apparently they are "pro cop far righters that wants to spread that humans can react in a millisecond".
Or should I just post a bunch of sites that says the same thing?

Here is a study on 120 medical students, the average was 0.28 milliseconds.
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4456887/&ved=2ahUKEwidieaEtIvqAhWOvosKHWaACp4QFjAMegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw2O6FmmwpqrQY8Wk7KJjFIQ&cshid=1592484988542

And these test only test the press of a button. Doesnt take into account decisions, drawing, shooting, new decision and none was involved in a wrestling match to begin with.

Youre hearing reacts faster then youre visual, but STILL runners who react within 100 milliseconds(0.1 seconds) when the gun goes off are disqualified because a reaction under it is considered "not physically feasible".
But apparently Reaper here is a superhuman and the competitions are far rights propaganda shows.

You wont find a single source that speaks for youre perception-reaction in less then a millisecond.
Youre just acting like a flat earther up against the wall with facts you continue to deny.

Every person including cops has the right to kill someone under the law of self defense.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JasonLives said:


> Every person including cops has the right to kill someone under the law of self defense.


JFC. You are using studies that have literally nothing to do with the situation especially considering that reaction times here are in an entirely different scenario, with more adrenaline and entirely different body chemistry involved due to the circumstances and no matter how much you try to make it about reaction times, it's not about that at all because he's not the first man to be shot with his back turned to the cops. You don't even NEED to make that decision - at all let alone have to worry about reaction times, which is literally just a copaganda method of getting murderers off. 

If this was an isolated once every 5 years kind of incident then we can talk about reaction times, but this happens so many times a year as well as showing that cops are literally trained to shoot first and answer questions later that their body is hardwired to murder .. It doesn't matter if the guy is fleeing, or attacking. They're trained to just kill. How come motherfuckers like you ignore social science that proves a systematic rot and system that creates cop killers, but cling to the one tiny piece of information that supports your BS? Simple. Because these ideas are intentionally created for confirmation bias.

It shows a systematic rot within the force that trains cops to shoot first ask questions later.

The video shows the guy running for seconds before he was shot. He turned with an empty taser - *which the cops knew was empty* - and they shot him anyways. He had an taser. It wasn't even self-defence because a fleeing guy with an empty taser is literally NO threat to ANYONE.

Also, he should NEVER have been in the position in the first place if the motherfuckers had not stalked and harassed him seeking trouble. The cops are rotten to the core and they create the situations that kill blacks. So you can fuck off with the reaction bullshit.

There is literally no reason for the cop to feel threatened and even decide to shoot in the first place. You don't need to make that decision to shoot and if you're that trigger happy and value your life over someone else, the best thing to do is turn in your badge and stay the fuck home.

Kinda sad how you literally just ignored my call out on you posting your copaganda and then deflected to a study that has literally nothing to do with cop shootings at all once that one was debunked. Now you're talking about reaction times which don't even involve cops. Don't try to be over-smart when all you're literally doing is posh cop propaganda.

It wasn't a life threatening situation. It was a drunk guy who was trying to run away. No cops were under threat. No civilians were under threat. The idea to shoot should never have even crossed the officer's mind. Period. Fuck reaction times. That comes after the decision is made. You don't even need to make that decision. What are you even doing harassing and trying to arrest a drunk guy in a parking lot, who's not even driving. The cops had no fucking business putting the guy in that situation. At all. But you don't' want to see the bigger picture do you. All you care about is protecting cops.

We already know that. That's why ACABs.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Good cops, if they existed, would have called the guy an Uber and have him driven home. Which I've heard thousands of stories of white cops doing for drunk and drug addled white motherfuckers. Some white dudes even brag about how they became friends with the fucking cops. 

But we know good cops don't exist for black people. They only exist for whites.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cop came close to letting the Rayshard Brooks incident go


Bodycam footage reveals Officer Devin Brosnan considered letting the incident go before getting out of his patrol car after Rayshard Brooks was found intoxicated asleep at the wheel of his car.




www.dailymail.co.uk





The fucking cop didn't even want to deal with it.

More evidence of the systematic rot that exists within the police where they are not only doing jobs they don't want to do, they're having to respond to motherfuckers who report somerthing as simple as a guy sleeping in a car. And then they go and do shit that they don't need to but they're trained to do because of a completely rotten system that creates prejudice against young black men in particular, then trains cops to treat young black men differently, and then subdue or shoot _everyone_ that resists no matter if they're a threat or not. 

Fuck AmeriKKKa. It's literally rotten at its motherfucking core.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wait the taser wasn't even loaded? What kind of dumbass American cop carries around an empty taser? So he gunned this guy down to avoid having to explain he lost what amounts to a paperweight? 

Fuck just make batons mandatory. 

@Reaper I would probably find another source for that last article. The daily mail and sun newspapers have shitty reputations in the uk. They have had several stories debunked over the years. 

Though I can by the fat cop not wanting to do anything physical


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wait the taser wasn't even loaded? What kind of dumbass American cop carries around an empty taser? So he gunned this guy down to avoid having to explain he lost what amounts to a paperweight?
> 
> Fuck just make batons mandatory.
> 
> ...


The taser had been shot several times and tasers contain two charges. It looked like they were using the yellow tasers:









TASER 7


The most effective TASER energy weapon ever, with streamlined workflows and breakthrough training.




www.axon.com





(as an aside, it's actually very interesting study on its own to analyze the marketing language used in these tasers where they're literally glorifying its use) 

This one has two charges which were seen to have been discharged already, so the guy was running with an empty taser.

The Daily Express article contains an audio transcript from the bodycam footage:



> Now, bodycam footage reviewed by DailyMail.com, has revealed just how close Brosnan came to letting the incident slide as he can be heard asking himself, ‘Do I want to deal with this dude right now?’ before reluctantly getting out of his patrol car.


They don't want to deal with this shit, but they're constantly harassed into doing it by superiors, by an overly scared american population and then all the stereotypes of young black men kick in.

It's a psycho-social issue at this point and the reset button needs to be hit.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Reaper said:


> JFC. You are using studies that have literally nothing to do with the situation especially considering that reaction times here are in an entirely different scenario, with more adrenaline and entirely different body chemistry involved due to the circumstances and no matter how much you try to make it about reaction times, it's not about that at all because he's not the first man to be shot with his back turned to the cops. You don't even NEED to make that decision - at all let alone have to worry about reaction times, which is literally just a copaganda method of getting murderers off.
> 
> If this was an isolated once every 5 years kind of incident then we can talk about reaction times, but this happens so many times a year as well as showing that cops are literally trained to shoot first and answer questions later that their body is hardwired to murder .. It doesn't matter if the guy is fleeing, or attacking. They're trained to just kill. How come motherfuckers like you ignore social science that proves a systematic rot and system that creates cop killers, but cling to the one tiny piece of information that supports your BS? Simple. Because these ideas are intentionally created for confirmation bias.
> 
> ...


Didnt work out too good for you finding those microsecond fast reactionstimes, huh?
Exactly, its not the same situations. The situation the officer was in was even worse. If youre in situations where you are waiting for something, knowing full well what will happen, can barely beat a 0.25 seconds reactiontime. How do you think a person in that situation will do? Sure wont be better. And that person(the officer) has much more visuals to take in then someone just waiting for a light to turn green.

Considering "perception-reaction" is involved in EVERY situation, no matter if a gun is involved or not. No then its no suprise that it shows up often. And cops will shoot first if they get a weapon pointed towards them. Thats not saying that you wont find cases where officers cant blame their "perception-reaction", because some officers just do wrong and they should be punished by the law for it, but to act like its happening all the time is a bit misleading considering the amount of situations officers have to deal with all over america every day.
They, like all officers, are trained to be ready to shoot someone. That will end up costing someone their lives. Or else it could be someone else, or you or your partner. Especially in the US where guns arent uncommon, with both legal and illegal carry.

Yeah, good look proving that the cop who did the shooting knew that the taser was empty. And considering the struggle beforehand no judge or jury is gonna hold him responsible for not being 100% sure if the taser was empty or not. When it comes to the law it just requires that you have reason to believe that youre life was in danger.
Once again, look at the video. He only draws his weapon when Brooks turns and points the taser at him. If he wanted to shoot him in the back he would have pulled up that gun right away.

The officers stalked and harassed him? They responded to a 911 call about a drunk guy sitting behind the wheel of a vechicle in the drive thru lane. If you look at the whole video both the cops and Brooks are nice to eachother. You act like the cops just drove around, saw a black guy, and just decided to single him out.
Have you even seen the videos? The 41 minute bodycam video leading up to the struggle? The cops are VERY patient with him.

The first study wasent debunked by you, you never debunked the actual study. The next once says the same thing with the same results just with different line of work. But the tests are the same, you react when you see a green light. Study after study says the same thing because its a FACT. You cant react on a microsecond or even a millisecond. Doesnt matter what type of job it is, Its impossible because of human limitations. You just dont want to admit that you were flat out wrong and try to talk about some other nonsense. Maybe you should try to find a study that supports your claim, would love to see that "less then a microsecond reaction time from a human being".

I have no desire to see people bitch and moan about officers when they themselves have NO IDEA about the work. I know how it works, atleast from a swedish perspective. And I know how the law works. Instead of just making a bunch of stuff up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I read that a bunch of pigs in Atlanta called in sick last night because that cop is charge with murdering a Black man by shooting him in the back. Their message is clear, "If you won't let us Murder Anyone we want, with total immunity to Justice, and be Above the Law, then We Don't Wanna Be Cops No More."

Well you heard them. Fire their asses.
They think their job is to kill and brutalize Black people with zero accountability. Nope.


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

I really hope more cops call in sick. There's been talk of a "blue flu" this summer.

People need to learn that these insane generalizations and kneejerk reactions toward the police force as a whole will come at a cost.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

trip60 said:


> I really hope more cops call in sick. There's been talk of a "blue flu" this summer.
> 
> People need to learn that these insane generalizations and kneejerk reactions toward the police force as a whole will come at a cost.


Exactly. If I was a cop I’d turn in my badge and gun. If I don’t have the right to protect myself or other innocent people without facing life in prison or sentenced to death, I don’t see the point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

I hope they do call in sick. Let the drug addicts and drink drivers terrorise the streets.

Hypocrites.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Light a fire under every one of they asses!

The time for more accountability is now. Police should always be held to a higher standard. Do your job to protect and serve the citizens that pay you.

_If I cannot shoot you twice in the back then kick you after I shot you down on the ground, how am I expected to do my job?_
If the pressure of accountability and holding your oath as a public officer is too much - QUIT. McDonalds is hiring.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273335173900206080
> Look at these brave motherfucking white assholes screaming at a little girl while she's protesting alone.
> 
> So much small white dick energy right there.
> ...



So do I get to post the video of the two black guys beating the shit out of a small white woman shop owner with a 2x4 and then make some general claim about all black people? Or would that be racist? Trying to understand how this works.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lotta people being obtuse around here lately. It's like they're ignoring what got us to this point and only hearing things they don't like.

And I'll say it again, a lot of posters who weren't here a few weeks ago when black people were being murdered and dehumanized, but now that the pressure is on for a positive change, people are here flinging mud and muck. Where were these posters when Jean, Floyd, Jefferson, Arbery and Taylor were reported dead? Where was the outrage then? Now people are once again asking for police to be held responsible for their actions and *THAT* is what upsets these new voices. For Joker, Rain, Jason, etc. when black people are getting murdered in their homes or being slaughtered for no reason, all they have is a, "aww shucks, shit happens." *IF THAT.* But asking that cops who cross the line and continue to ruin and take lives be held accountable, that deserves a 4-7 paragraph dissertation? What!? Where's that fire when people bring forward the *FACT* that one of the cops who killed Breonna Taylor has *MULTIPLE SEXUAL ASSAULT CASES IN HIS JACKET?! *

Never seem to care when blood is spilled. But pen to paper, those are fighting words.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

100% sure fewer cops on the streets has no correlation with increase or decrease in crime lmfao. These are the same motherfuckers that claim that you need guns to protect yourself because cops can't come and save you. Now they want cops because without cops there will be crime.

Only police seem to think that they're needed or wanted or do anything to help anything at all.

They always waddle in late and barely ever actually stop/prevent anything from happening.

Remember justice fighters. "Cops prevent crime" is largely a fucking myth that's been drilled into our heads to accept their existence. There are several studies that indicate that there is no correlation between increasing police size and decreasing crime rates if you examine the bigger picture as a whole instead of just looking at NY. For example:









Do Police Deter Crime? - JSTOR Daily


Is there a connection between larger police forces and lower crime rates?




daily.jstor.org







> Advocates for beefing up police forces often point to New York City’s huge reduction in crime after instituting intensive “broken windows” style policing. Looking at 12 major U.S. cities, Paternoster acknowledges that New York added the most police and saw the biggest decline in violent crime. But the pattern doesn’t hold up in the other cities. For example, Seattle’s violent crime rate dropped by about 44 percent while it reduced its police force by 9 percent, and Baltimore added 20 percent more cops without any resulting change in the crime rate. Meanwhile, Canada experienced a drop in many types of crime similar to the United States’ in the ’90s despite reducing its police force by 10 percent.


Impartial Sociologists, not copaganda researchers have been saying this for decades.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Lotta people being obtuse around here lately. It's like they're ignoring what got us to this point and only hearing things they don't like.
> 
> And I'll say it again, a lot of posters who weren't here a few weeks ago when black people were being murdered and dehumanized, but now that the pressure is on for a positive change, people are here flinging mud and muck. Where were these posters when Jean, Floyd, Jefferson, Arbery and Taylor were reported dead? Where was the outrage then? Now people are once again asking for police to be held responsible for their actions and *THAT* is what upsets these new voices. For Joker, Rain, Jason, etc. when black people are getting murdered in their homes or being slaughtered for no reason, all they have is a, "aww shucks, shit happens." *IF THAT.* But asking that cops who cross the line and continue to ruin and take lives be held accountable, that deserves a 4-7 paragraph dissertation? What!? Where's that fire when people bring forward the *FACT* that one of the cops who killed Breonna Taylor has *MULTIPLE SEXUAL ASSAULT CASES IN HIS JACKET?! *
> 
> Never seem to care when blood is spilled. But pen to paper, those are fighting words.


You seem to have an aw shucks, whatever attitude towards the epidemic of black on black violence and murder. So I guess we're even. You're accusing me of not giving a shit unless a cop is involved. Well, same to ya.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Lotta people being obtuse around here lately. It's like they're ignoring what got us to this point and only hearing things they don't like.
> 
> And I'll say it again, a lot of posters who weren't here a few weeks ago when black people were being murdered and dehumanized, but now that the pressure is on for a positive change, people are here flinging mud and muck. Where were these posters when Jean, Floyd, Jefferson, Arbery and Taylor were reported dead? Where was the outrage then? Now people are once again asking for police to be held responsible for their actions and *THAT* is what upsets these new voices. For Joker, Rain, Jason, etc. when black people are getting murdered in their homes or being slaughtered for no reason, all they have is a, "aww shucks, shit happens." *IF THAT.* But asking that cops who cross the line and continue to ruin and take lives be held accountable, that deserves a 4-7 paragraph dissertation? What!? Where's that fire when people bring forward the *FACT* that one of the cops who killed Breonna Taylor has *MULTIPLE SEXUAL ASSAULT CASES IN HIS JACKET?! *
> 
> Never seem to care when blood is spilled. But pen to paper, those are fighting words.


Nobody here is for black people being murdered for no reason. Nobody here if for anyone being murdered for no reason. Those cops that killed George Floyd should be held accountable, the ******* father and son “citizens arrest” assholes should be held accountable, the cops that killed Breonna Taylor should be held accountable. They should all be held accountable and prosecuted to the fullest extent. They all carry blame and should spend the rest of their lives in jail.

But you can’t judge an entire race or an entire group of people by the actions of bad apples. Reaper, Clique, etc. have been bashing anyone white, anyone that’s a cop and calling Them racists when they don’t agree with their narrative. If this movement wasn’t going on they wouldn’t get away with that shit and would have been banned by now. 

I think what Jason, myself, and others have been trying to say with the matter at hand with Rayshard Brooks is that you commit a crime or have a record or whatever it may be, all you have to do is do what the officer says and there won’t be anymore punishment than what fits the crime, but once you start to attack an officer and are trying to beat the shit out of them, it’s a life or death mindset for the person being attacked. And whether you like to admit it or not but Rayshard Brooks attacked those cops and he was in the wrong. He wasn’t shot because he was black, he was shot because he attacked two police officers and stole a taser. And it’s my understanding is that the taser was from the partner of the cop who shot Brooks, so he had to make a split second decision on if that was a taser or a gun. 

We aren’t allowed to bring up prior convictions of Floyd or Brooks so how the hell is it okay to bring up previous complaints on the officer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Who gives a shit. Cops didnt do it. Doesnt matter. And a group of grown ass men sit there and laugh.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Sure, if you want a society where people drive around in their cars buzzing out their tits and handle counterfeit money in shops, that's all well and good.

Because the cops are the bad guys remember.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You seem to have an aw shucks, whatever attitude towards the epidemic of black on black violence and murder. So I guess we're even. You're accusing me of not giving a shit unless a cop is involved. Well, same to ya.


Wow, everyone look, it's that same old deflection tactic used to sidestep what's being discussed and change the narrative! I bet you think Colin the Quarterback hates flags too, dont you?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Wow, everyone look, it's that same old deflection tactic used to sidestep what's being discussed and change the narrative! I bet you think Colin the Quarterback hates flags too, dont you?



Kapernick can do whatever he wants. Freedom of speech also comes with consequences. The same way no NFL team will hire him is the exact same as how people are getting fired for even daring to criticize BLM on their social media. Either both are wrong or both are right.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273666674919694337
And this is Daniel Cameron is case you're wondering...










So time will tell how this one ends.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Change is going to come, and come it must. White racists will yell about the pushback police are getting all day because *it’s a challenge to their white supremacy order that they are comfortable with as long as Black people are the ones disproportionately affected by this violent system. *You aren't hearing them say police killing women while they are sleep in bed makes communities more unsafe either.

People are fed up with police abusing their power, not offering peaceful and professional service, assaulting and killing people.

We are fed up with racism in this country.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

None of these comments are actually concerned with people's lives. 

There is only disdain and contempt in their voices. 

They are literally reveling at the fact that without police crime will rise and everyone will suffer. 

So, you can't expect these fuckers to have any empathy at all. It's just glee at the prospect of peopel suffering (which thankfully analysis indicates that they won't since decrease in policing has never resulted in spikes in crimes). 

I mean, I would say that the public at large is safer now with these bastards off the streets. 

Good Going.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Also, just wanted to add that Crime Rate in Atlanta has consistently dropped over the years, as has the number of police. These people would have you believe that the opposite is true but it isn't.

Here's the Crime Data for Atlanta over the years:










Number of Police:










And also, no spike in crime during a recession.

And if you look at what kind of crime is being committed. Of these, cops cannot prevent any.










If we decriminalized drug offences and invested only in post-crime investigation, as well as created a fair punishment system, that should be enough to deter a lot of crime.

Police/beat cops do not prevent shit. Police do not prevent crime because they are not around to stop it from happening.

*Punishments *are a much bigger deterrent. Of course, let's also talk about minimum wage and employment, but we all know that no one wants to address the fact that people are paid shit and less than subsitence wages while at the same time drugs are criminalized and high stakes with large rewards so it creates this gambler's mentality. You take away drugs, and raise minimum wage, you'll see how much prosperity it brings. 

Most of the world's western nations have already managed to achieve far lower crime rates than America simply through paying people subsistence wages and having financial safety nets for the unemployed. It's not like America is unique with regards to predisposition or something. It's a series of failed policies and racist attitudes.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Deflection. Deflection. Deflection. 

You havent got an argument so make up baseless assumptions on peoples tone of voice. 

Enjoy your echo-chamber circle jerk where 2 or 3 people agree and everybody else is a hating racist.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Police force and crime rates are a fun comparison.

Are crime rates going down because there are less police? Are they going up because there are more police? Are police forces shrinking because there's less crime? Are they growing because there's more? I love it because both have the ability to cause the other.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> None of these comments are actually concerned with people's lives.
> 
> There is only disdain and contempt in their voices.
> 
> ...



Dude all you do is gaslight. Its pretty funny actually. Just post videos of white people doing dumb shit and make generalizations based off it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FITZ said:


> Police force and crime rates are a fun comparison.
> 
> Are crime rates going down because there are less police? Are they going up because there are more police? Are police forces shrinking because there's less crime? Are they growing because there's more? I love it because both have the ability to cause the other.


Or you simply address the socio-economic factors that are much more closely linked to rising crime-rates instead of trying to police crime away because police are never around to prevent crime.

The concept is that police act as a deterrent - however people who are committing simply crimes like burglary and theft do not care, nor are aware of the police. Studies show that punishment or the threat of punishment is a bigger crime deterrent than being caught red-handed. (Another reason why I'm pro-drug legalization because that would allow the free exchange of drugs and remove the high stakes of losing ones entire life over it. You reduce the stakes to ones own life, and you reduce the chances of them taking someone else's life over a bag of dope).

What they are aware of is how long the police response time could be. Also, the majority of burglaries are in homes that are not secured and not occupied at the time. Petty theft is an inconsequential crime and with a 60% theft to .03 homicide ratio (as per the Atlanta figures), it's pretty clear that burglaries and theft do not end in murder in the VAST majority of cases. Burglars are rarely murderers. Homicide is usually premeditated, drug related, crimes of passion - but not burglaries. So, what exactly are the police preventing since the people who murder can also do so without having any police around, at all.

What is the role of the police quite literally.

I'm not against having major crime investigation units and crime solving units. Not at all. I think that would be a very good investment because of the sheer amount of unsolved crimes that keep piling up. And people don't really even know what the focus of the police should be. Are they crime preventers? Not really because they can't make it to the majority of crime scenes in time. Are they crime stoppers? Not really because the majority of crimes happen when they're not there to do anything. How much gang related violence does the police prevent or stop. How many drive-by shootings do the police stop. How many home invasions can the police stop. The answer is _very_ few.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Well no they can't stop a crime when it happens but they can help stop future crimes from happening by apprehending the person that did it. Sure they don't get everyone caught, but anyone they do get is one less idiot off the street.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> Well no they can't stop a crime when it happens but they can help stop future crimes from happening by apprehending the person that did it. Sure they don't get everyone caught, but anyone they do get is one less idiot off the street.


That's crime *investigation*. I already addressed that. Try to read.

So apparently, we want beat cops to:

1. Support in domestic violence incidents
2. Support in rape victims
3. Support in burglaries
4. Thefts
5. Car jackings.
6. Drug offences
7. Break-ins.
8. "Security Welfare checks"
9. Parking tickets, speeding and reckless driving
10. Drunk driving
11. Catching repeat offenders
12. Collecting evidence
13. Prostitution. 
Etc.

With less than a few hundred hours of training.

And no one sees a problem with this.

At all.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Reaper said:


> That's crime *investigation*. I already addressed that. Try to read.


Don't be a dick.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> That's crime *investigation*. I already addressed that. Try to read.
> 
> So apparently, we want beat cops to:
> 
> ...



Are you one of those lunatics who thinks we should send unarmed social workers to deal with women getting their asses beat by men?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> Don't be a dick.


Some of you are asking for it.

Oh shiiit. I should become a cop cuz I just victim blamed your ass.

----

A shocking number of US murders went unsolved last year





__





Most Violent Crimes in the US Go Unsolved | Ryan McMaken


According to the Vera Institute of Justice, "fewer than five percent" of arrests are for serious violent crimes. The vast majority of arrests involve non-serious offenses like “drug abuse violations” and disorderly conduct.



fee.org







> > Factors that were within police control and exerted significant influence on whether homicide cases were cleared included the actions of the first officer on the scene, response time less than 30 minutes, the notification of the crime lab and medical examiner’s office, the number of detectives assigned to the case, detective follow-up on information provided by witnesses, computer checks on involved individuals and any guns in the case...


This is interesting, because clearly catching a criminal is a multi-faceted task, and a declining rate of convictions and cleared cases means several things. Of course, it means criminals are getting better. But it also means that we need to shift some focus from crime-stopping to crime solving and securing convictions.

Hmmm. So the success rate of catching violent criminals is about 45%, which is declining for a decade.

That means that what we're doing now is getting less and less effective in catching violent criminals.

Maybe an overhaul isn't such a bad idea after all. Instead of focusing on trying to prevent crime through policing, maybe we need to spend all those billions in trying to get better at catching criminals using rigorous investigative tools perhaps. Something that studies are showing that departments are unwilling to do. It's not about quantity of cop, it's about quality of cop.



> According to the Vera Institute of Justice, "fewer than five percent" of arrests,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So, from every logical position, defunding the police makes absolutely perfect fucking sense.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Video: Sheriff’s deputy saves 11-month-old boy who passed out during protest


A Southern California sheriff’s deputy saved the life of a baby boy who lost consciousness during a Black Lives Matter protest last month, authorities said. Security camera footage from May 3…




nypost.com





Oh sweet sweet irony. I guess Cops shouldnt be life saving doctors either. Im sure CNN will show this on repeat. I guess this cop was a real bastard huh Reaper.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Video: Sheriff’s deputy saves 11-month-old boy who passed out during protest
> 
> 
> A Southern California sheriff’s deputy saved the life of a baby boy who lost consciousness during a Black Lives Matter protest last month, authorities said. Security camera footage from May 3…
> ...


Newsflash: Bad people involved in a system of mass oppression can do good things but that doesn't make them not bastards for supporting the system of mass oppression.









This is the Problem: Good Cop Fired for Asking Fellow Cops to Respect the Rights of the People


For asking his fellow officers to respect the constitution in a super viral video, a Washington cop was suspended and is pending termination.




thefreethoughtproject.com





The really good cops either quit in disgust, or are fired within this system ... so they're not cops anymore.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reaper said:


> Newsflash: Bad people involved in a system of mass oppression can do good things but that doesn't make them not bastards for supporting the system of mass oppression.



Lol. Right.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm glad cops in Atlanta are walking out on the job after the cop who shot and killed Rayshard Brooks is now being charged for murder. This country is turning into a joke. This piece of garbage who beat his kids, endangers people's lives driving drunk, and would have killed that cop if it meant getting away free and nobody finding out has now become a martyr and the cop defending himself is being charged for murder.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> If you watch the surveillance video its a pretty clear case of "perception-reaction time".
> 
> *Stage 1 Perception*: Brooks are running and at one point turns and points the tazer at the officer. At this point the officer has his hand om his holster and he starts to perceive that Brooks is pointing the tazer at him. His eyes recieve information that the brain handles and what makes the officer to make a decision.
> 
> ...


I'll have to look again but I believe it was the officer's attorney who said that when he pulled out his gun he fired at "the suspect's only body part that was offered which was his back". I'm paraphrasing so it was something to that effect. I don't believe that was the only body part offered, but that also means the officer knew that he was firing at a lethal spot which further extents a case for assault with a deadly weapon. I find it hard to believe that he couldn't aim at the legs. These guys go through intense gun training. It didn't help that he kicked him afterwards.

Then there's the question with the taser. If the taser is considered a non deadly weapon according to their local policy and the suspect was far away enough that when he pointed it back it wouldn't do any damage, then the officer's life wasn't in danger, which means he doesn't have reason to pull a gun.

I am aware of the heat of the moment situation. That will be a good defense argument for him but these things I mentioned above may conflict with it. 

The felony murder charge is a non starter. The DA wasted time even doing that charge.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Someone taking a taser away from you and then pointing it at you completely justifies lethal force, this is another swing and a miss (but pretend we didn't) for BLM


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272552863051415552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273429494045585408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272568210865471488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272523412045533184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273459638990786562
https://twitter.com/ConLawWarrior/status/1273109037257809920?s=20

https://twitter.com/KristenClarkeJD/status/1273441248628690944?s=20

https://twitter.com/TheBlackChannel/status/1272882369503076367?s=20


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273343741282181122

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273707512026578945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273705990844710912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272663452125888512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272883759797473282
https://twitter.com/TheBlackChannel/status/1272648637475143680?s=20


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272886611194384406


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272886611194384406


U mean, another old white person doing what's best for white people in this country. She also agreed to desecrating native land just last week.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

OK @RainmakerV2 are you afraid of there being less cops because you believe what tucker Carson says? That your sister or female loved one is guaranteed to get raped because police budgets have been cut or there are less cops?

Do you believe we shouldn't increase money to social programs and education in an effort to reduce crime rate and just funnel more to the police? 

Do you believe that police forces in America should be held accountable at all times and be transparent? 

Do you believe that there's a problem with racism in your country from those in power? From both red and blue? 

I'm not going to call you racist or anything if you say anything i don't like. I'm genuinely curious to hear from your side. The people I see representing your side are tucker Carson and ingram and they are obviously racist. They just want black people to shut up and accept the system as flawless. Or in ingramd case shut up and dribble.

And I'm not reaper so you've got no reason to be sarcastic or feel attacked


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273162400062230528
Thugs in blue are reprehensible. I will continue to call them police terrorists.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273343741282181122
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273707512026578945
> 
> ...



Okay, what?

They gave protections to illegals.. people who broke the law to get here who refuse to come here legally despite the fact other people from South America and places with far less education and far more violence come here legally all the time. I don't even know why sanctuary cities are even a thing. It makes no sense to me.

Tariq Nasheed was actually right about all this, that's insanity, it's like Alex Jones being correct!

The fact you make LGBT and fucking illegals protected but not black people is just.. Yeah. To be fair it wouldn't matter who was on the Supreme Court, they'll protect LGBT over black people all day, everyday and twice on Sundays.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> OK @RainmakerV2 are you afraid of there being less cops because you believe what tucker Carson says? That your sister or female loved one is guaranteed to get raped because police budgets have been cut or there are less cops?
> 
> Do you believe we shouldn't increase money to social programs and education in an effort to reduce crime rate and just funnel more to the police?
> 
> ...


Tucker isnt racist lol. He's the only truthteller left on TV. Thats why the left is desperate to get him cancelled. I dont care for Hannity or Ingraham that much.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tucker isnt racist lol. He's the only truthteller left on TV. Thats why the left is desperate to get him cancelled. I dont care for Hannity or Ingraham that much.


So you do believe everything his parroting? That cop accountability doesn't need to happen and there's no racial bias? And that we don't need to funnel money in to education to try and prevent future crimes?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> So you do believe everything his parroting? That cop accountability doesn't need to happen and there's no racial bias? And that we don't need to funnel money in to education to try and prevent future crimes?



Youll have to show me where he says that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Youll have to show me where he says that.


 i was asking your personal opinion. Because you're giving off the impression that you don't think anything is wrong in regards to police brutality. And mocking those that want police abolishment. While ignoring that people aren't asking for crime to run rampant. Camden new jersey abolished a whole department and forced everyone to reapply and the murder rate went down.

So if it can work there, why are you and so many others afraid of it happening nationally ?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> i was asking your personal opinion. Because you're giving off the impression that you don't think anything is wrong in regards to police brutality. And mocking those that want police abolishment. While ignoring that people aren't asking for crime to run rampant. Camden new jersey abolished a whole department and forced everyone to reapply and the murder rate went down.
> 
> So if it can work there, why are you and so many others afraid of it happening nationally ?


I dont believe in police brutality? Says who? Are there bad cops? Yeah. Is police brutality a problem? Sure. Am I gonna sit here and say theres some genocide against black people from the police when 10 black people were killed unarmed by the police last year? No. 10. Is that 10 too many? Maybe, is it some systemic problem? No.

Im more responding to the people in this thread who are so far left that they've gone off the planet. They post videos of bad police or bad white people and then make sweeping generalizations based off those videos about all police or all white people and its absolutely asinine. Then I post a video of a cop saving a black infants life at a rally where they were most likely calling people who wear his uniform pigs and telling them they're gonna lose their jobs, and they say, "oh there still bastards anyway". Go fuck yourself. 

Maybe Im biased because i work in a bad neighborhood and me threatening to call the police on people is the only thing that keeps my store from going up in flames. Ive had them save me from people more times than i can count, and guess what, theyve done it for my black co workers too. I was taught growing up that you respect men in uniform. If my brother was stupid enough to punch a cop and shoot him with a lethal weapon, he was dumb enough to die. Would I be upset? Yeah. Would I be mad at the cop? No. So yeah, I support the police. Yeah, I voted for Trump, yeah, I am again, and if you think that makes me a racist, fine. Ive been called worse by better.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont believe in police brutality? Says who? Are there bad cops? Yeah. Is police brutality a problem? Sure. Am I gonna sit here and say theres some genocide against black people from the police when 10 black people were killed unarmed by the police last year? No. 10. Is that 10 too many? Maybe, is it some systemic problem? No.
> 
> Im more responding to the people in this thread who are so far left that they've gone off the planet. They post videos of bad police or bad white people and then make sweeping generalizations based off those videos about all police or all white people and its absolutely asinine. Then I post a video of a cop saving a black infants life at a rally where they were most likely calling people who wear his uniform pigs and telling them they're gonna lose their jobs, and they say, "oh there still bastards anyway". Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Maybe Im biased because i work in a bad neighborhood and me threatening to call the police on people is the only thing that keeps my store from going up in flames. Ive had them save me from people more times than i can count, and guess what, theyve done it for my black co workers too. I was taught growing up that you respect men in uniform. If my brother was stupid enough to punch a cop and shoot him with a lethal weapon, he was dumb enough to die. Would I be upset? Yeah. Would I be mad at the cop? No. So yeah, I support the police. Yeah, I voted for Trump, yeah, I am again, and if you think that makes me a racist, fine. Ive been called worse by better.


Yeah people are angry and not open to opposition on this but it seems to come from personal experience. If you've been racially profiled more than once you aren't going to believe any good cop exists.

No I'm not going to call you racist for voting trump. Cause the Democrats are just as corrupt. They paint all republicans as bad while hiding under a veil of moral superiority. All pollys are cunts. Some are just better at hiding it.

This isn't a red vs blue issue. Tucker and Laura and sean and trump may tell you so but they ignore Obama and Clinton are just as complicit


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tucker isnt racist lol. He's the only truthteller left on TV. Thats why the left is desperate to get him cancelled. I dont care for Hannity or Ingraham that much.











Fox News Lawyer Suggests No Reasonable Viewer Would Think Tucker Carlson Is News


An attorney representing Fox News reportedly made an interrogative statement in federal court that directly called into question the news value of the number one host in all of cable news.




lawandcrime.com





*Fox News Lawyer Suggests No Reasonable Viewer Would Think Tucker Carlson Is News*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

His not news. I see him more as a Alex Jones. A media pastor. Someone who preaches his opinion like fact without doing the proper research.

That's a problem with majority of most media outlets though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> Fox News Lawyer Suggests No Reasonable Viewer Would Think Tucker Carlson Is News
> 
> 
> An attorney representing Fox News reportedly made an interrogative statement in federal court that directly called into question the news value of the number one host in all of cable news.
> ...



You could say the same about any primetime news anchor.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> His not news. I see him more as a Alex Jones. A media pastor. Someone who preaches his opinion like fact without doing the proper research.
> 
> That's a problem with majority of most media outlets though.



Post a list of things hes been factually wrong on. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Reaper said:


> Most of the world's western nations have already managed to achieve far lower crime rates than America simply through paying people subsistence wages and having financial safety nets for the unemployed. It's not like America is unique with regards to predisposition or something. It's a series of failed policies and racist attitudes.


I agree on everything you said, but be careful with "western nations" and subsistences wage + financial safety nets. 
The raise in minimum wage + the financial safety nets financial impact will be absorbed by the low classes, and basically cancels itself out. I've seen it unfold where I live. It's a much more complicated debate, and if there is any positive effect to those kind of solutions, we will not see it in our lifetime, and our kids probably won't either, or barely.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You could say the same about any primetime news anchor.


I don't claim any primetime news anchor to be the only truthteller left on TV.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Post a list of things hes been factually wrong on. Shouldn't be hard.


I get it you are a fan. But it's foolish to trust media. Because they have an inherent bias. I get all my news from independent sources that present both sides of the argument. 

Tucker is a right leaning journalist. So therefore I'm guaranteed to get pro right news stories and no constructive criticism. His not going to praise the other side because that would betray his viewing audience. His never going to say the Republicans could do things better. It's bias. And I refuse to watch any news outlet that isn't centrist.

Falling for left or right bias means you become a sheep. I didn't follow cliques in high school I refuse to be told to hate someone cause they like the color red or blue


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I agree on everything you said, but be careful with "western nations" and subsistences wage + financial safety nets.
> *The raise in minimum wage + the financial safety nets financial impact will be absorbed by the low classes, and basically cancels itself out.* I've seen it unfold where I live. It's a much more complicated debate, and if there is any positive effect to those kind of solutions, we will not see it in our lifetime, and our kids probably won't either, or barely.


I disagree with this idea that "it cancels itself out" is a bad thing at all because you actually do want the "cancelling" (but it really isn't cancelling since the money goes back into the economy) in a healthy economy. The wealth hoarding classes are the ones that cancel out gains because they don't put the money back. 

You want the working classes to have money because that's what drives production in the first place. If you don't have money to spend, then nothing gets produced because no buyers. America's capitalist system constantly goes through boom and bust cycles because of this. Capitalists suck people dry. Everything grinds to a halt. Government has to bail everyone out with loans.

Many economists learnt this during the great depression which is why you see less harsh depressions in socialist countries than you do in outright failed capitalist states like the US.

What imao we're seeing now in the declining social welfare states like Australia, UK and New Zealand (which is causing high levels of unemployment) is a bad combination of allowing the exporting of industry to China at the expense of localized production and austerity measures that aren't working (though NZ isn't quite as bad as some parts of Australia yet) with little to no focus on developing the service sector.

The Scandinavian Countries and Canada are still doing just fine. They've got much larger service based employment with very little manufacturing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Story time about a Milwaukee Police Monster:





































Read more on his "career" after he handed the boy over to a killer who literally admitted to being a pedophile. He was celebrated, voted to head or something (I don't remember) and still being celebrated. 

ACAB.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Reaper said:


> I disagree with this idea that "it cancels itself out" is a bad thing at all because you actually do want the "cancelling" (but it really isn't cancelling since the money goes back into the economy) in a healthy economy. The wealth hoarding classes are the ones that cancel out gains because they don't put the money back.
> 
> You want the working classes to have money because that's what drives production in the first place. If you don't have money to spend, then nothing gets produced because no buyers. America's capitalist system constantly goes through boom and bust cycles because of this. Capitalists suck people dry. Everything grinds to a halt. Government has to bail everyone out with loans.
> 
> ...


When I say it cancels itself out, I mean that the upgrade in the minimum wage and putting in place financial safety nets comes at the cost of fiscal reforms and this cost is in majority absorbed by lower and middle classes. I know it all comes back to a balance of power, and in a perfect world the impact of those type of policies will be absorbed by the wealthiest but we don't live in a perfect world now do we.
Corporations will accept elevating the minimum wage at the cost of less employer contributions (I don't know the exact term in English, so pardon that pls haha), which will need to be compensated somewhere else, and guess who's gonna compensate. Safety nets also come to the cost of a greater fiscal contribution from everybody, and they offer politicians a new way to implement criminal policies on lower classes.
For exemple, a safety net that protects from unemployment comes with an institution which is supposed to offer support to people who lost their job, and not just financial support. An institution wields great power, and by implementing a few rules, the safety net becomes a fish net from which people can not get out of. An exemple is how here in France, people can't refuse a "reasonable" job offer more than twice (I'm sure you can guess that the reasonable criteria is just a name). And boom right there, with something that's supposed to help people, you've created a way to keep them in precarious situations.


Of course you want the working classes to have money. But in this economy they don't want the working classes too much money. Especially when an economy goes through boom cycles. You got wealth hoarders with all the power (Economic and political), so you can't force them to spend it. So what happens, interest rates get lower (or at least manipulated), so keeping your money and making it grow isn't worth it, and people spend it. Yet, you don't want to pay them too much, because then where is the incentive to keep working, and accepting less than acceptable work conditions. It's just an exemple. But the goal of politics is to always keep the balance between good enough so people live, and bad enough so people don't have the time nor the energy to complain (economically that is).
Because of that balance and the capitalist system, the crisis are almost needed. Hell they're part of the system because it's how it flushes itself out. I personally don't think of humans being above the system, but of them being part of it, so we might disagree on that, but the wheel is turning, and I don't think there's much to be done to stop it. From what I've read on this thread you're an immigrant yourself, or descendant of. How many people in lower classes communities, which are in big part made of minorities, can you hear believing firmly in the capitalist system, believing in working, finding a job and going up the social ladder or the opposite, having absolutely no hope in this system and going through the motions. Personally, it's a hell of a lot. It's ingrained in people's social DNA, and depending on your conceptions of humans, you might wanna say just DNA.
Just one minor point, can you really call a system where government constantly bails out failing societies with huge fucking loans a capitalist system ? I'm not sure whether it's yes or no, but the question sure as hell can be asked.

Concerning the USA having harsher crisis than other countries, when you compare it to Europe, I don't think it is the case. Then like always it depends on which indicators you're basing yourself on. If we take the GDP, just to be global, the US didn't have the hardest fall, and grew back quicker and stronger than everybody. But then again, in a system like that, it's the roller coaster, crisis are more frequent, more localized, and financial markets find a way to compensate and hide some crisis by over speculating on other fields (it's all about the bottom line) etc. It's a complicated discussion, and I don't feel like I have enough indicators to give an absolute opinion on who takes depressions worse (Great Depression notwithstanding, but even for this one, we saw the effects it had in Europe vs the USA).

Scandinavian countrie aren't a good exemple. I never personally used them, even though they're pretty easy to use and roll of the tongue well. But the truth is it's a whole other demographic, a whole other geography, environment etc... They're just now facing issues (if I can call it an issue but ykwim) like immigration etc... and the reaction ain't better than in America or Europe. It's just not as developed, but it is developing. For those type of countries (huge countries, well integrated in the global economy, low population, lot of natural resources), it's easier to have a service based economy.
Concerning the delocalizing issue. It's a lose-lose situation. It's either allow delocalization, or impose local production at the price of outrageous fiscal reforms that will only benefit the big corporations capable of handling big production without the prices going through the roof.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273979072713052161








Defund the Police and Invest in Our Communities


This Juneteenth it’s time to dismantle the racist and ineffective model of American policing and create a new system that strengthens communities and guarantees freedom and justice for all.




www.benjerry.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is important because it’s all connected when you talk about systemic racism and anti-Blackness in America from generation to generation and why reparations to all Black Americans should have been given after slavery, and reparations still should be given to all Black Americans:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273982918994595841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273953833836830720*Listen to ‘1619,’ a Podcast *
_An audio series on how slavery has transformed America, connecting past and present through the oldest form of storytelling._


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/podcasts/1619-podcast.html


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

JUST IN: Statement from former APD Officer, Garrett Rolfe's new criminal defense team:

"I’ve been prosecuting or defending Georgians in the criminal justice system for 25 years. But never in my career have I seen a District Attorney act so unethically without regard for his professional obligations in pursuit of reelection. Twice in the past few weeks Paul Howard has put his own ambitions ahead of the good of his constituents as he seeks to capitalize on a series of national tragedies. Under Georgia’s Rule of Professional Conduct 3.8, Paul Howard is prohibited from making “extrajudicial comments that have a substantial likelihood of heightening public condemnation of the accused.” In fact, he is only permitted to inform the “pubic of the nature and extent” of his actions “that serve a legitimate law enforcement purpose.” He has violated that rule today and also made blatant false statements. He has also acted rashly, before the official investigation has been completed by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation (GBI). Had Paul Howard waited for the GBI to complete its investigation he would have learned that while Rayshard Brooks’ death was tragic, Officer Garrett Rolfe’s actions were justified under Georgia law and that there is no legal basis to charge him with 11 felonies. On June 12, 2020, Officer Brosnan responded to a call that a person was passed out in a car at a Wendy’s. Suspecting that the driver, Rayshard Brooks, was drunk, Officer Brosnan requested the assistance of an officer with specialized training in conducting DUI investigations: Officer Rolfe. The DUI investigation that followed was routine, and at the end of it, Officer Rolfe determined that he had probable cause arrest Mr. Brooks. No one is disputing that probable cause existed for Mr. Brooks’ arrest. And there is no argument that Officer Rolfe was anything other than courteous to Mr. Brooks over the course of their encounter. There is also no dispute that, up until the moment of his arrest, Mr. Brooks, too, was polite and cooperative. Suddenly, something changed. Mr. Brooks began to struggle with, and attack, both Officer Brosnan and Officer Rolfe. Under Georgia law, Mr. Brooks’ forceful resistance to arrest, and his attack on the officers, constituted felony obstruction. All Georgia citizens, including police officers, are entitled to use force to defend themselves from forcible felonies. Over the course of the encounter, Officers Brosnan and Rolfe attempted to use the least amount of force necessary to end the encounter and ensure their safety, while Mr. Brooks continued to escalate, until he at last he punched Officer Rolfe in the face, a second felony. Then, Mr. Brooks took Officer Brosnan’s TASER, a third felony. A TASER is an offensive weapon under Georgia law and has been declared to be a deadly weapon by Paul Howard; in fact, one of his investigators swore that a TASER is a deadly weapon before the Honorable Belinda Edwards on June 2, 2020. 





- 2 - 

One video shows Mr. Brooks pointing the TASER at Officer Brosnan’s head, and Officer Brosnan’s lawyer stated that Mr. Brooks shot Officer Brosnan with the TASER, a fourth felony. At that point, Officer Rolfe deployed his TASER, but it had no effect. Mr. Brooks began running through the parking lot armed with Officer Brosnan’s TASER. But he wanted to deter pursuit. So instead of continuing to run, he paused, reached back, pointed, and fired what we now know was Officer Brosnan’s TASER at Officer Rolfe; this was an additional aggravated assault, a fifth felony. Officer Rolfe heard a sound like a gunshot and saw a flash in front of him, and so he did what any officer in that situation would do: he dropped his TASER, pulled his gun, and fired it at Mr. Brooks. Mr. Brooks fell to the ground, Officer Rolfe gathered himself, and then he immediately called for EMS and began life-saving measures. That Officer Rolfe was justified is clear under Georgia law. A police officer may use deadly force to apprehend a suspected felon when the officer reasonably believes that the suspect possesses a deadly weapon or any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury; when the officer reasonably believes that the suspect poses an immediate threat of physical violence to the officer or others; or when there is probable cause to believe that the suspect has committed a crime involving the infliction or threatened infliction of serious physical harm. When Mr. Brooks chose to attack two officers, to disarm one of them, and to point and fire a deadly weapon at Officer Rolfe, he took their lives, and his own, into his hands. He took the risk that their justified response might be a deadly one. Nobody is here to applaud the death of Mr. Brooks. He was a father, he was a member of his community, and his death was a tragedy. But not every tragedy is a crime. Time and again in this country, we have used tragic deaths to push for new and harsher prosecutions and for less empathy for the accused. But following every sad event with yet another prosecution isn’t an end to this cycle— it is simply another aspect of its continuation. Although we can all understand the grief of Mr. Brooks’ family, Officer Rolfe’s actions were justified by the law. But Paul Howard’s choice to charge him is justified only by his hopes to improve his performance against Fani Willis in the upcoming runoff election. I will be joined by Bill Thomas of the W.H. Thomas Firm in defending Garrett Rolfe in reference to the criminal charges and we will announce the rest of our team at a later date."

Noah H. Pines Ross & Pines, LLC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273721609019445259


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273719223995555841


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Don't know if that link will work but maybe a mod can pretty it up for me. Truly scary times we're in. Assault a man then kill him when he reacts to being assaulted.









Revealed: ex-Tulsa detention officer who shot black man has record of alleged racist behaviour


Christopher Straight was charged with manslaughter after fatally shooting Carlos Carson in a motel parking lot




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Allegations of rape, sex charges involving Waynesville officer involve 8 women


Peyton Kocevar, 22, of Centerville was arrested by police Thursday night after a warrant was issued. Kocevar is charged with seven counts of rape and two counts of gross sexual imposition.




www.whio.com





Police sure does attract the worst scum humanity has to offer.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274088322642726914
not a moment, a movement



*Meanwhile, Trump supporters in Boston making it clear to everybody that they’re pro-police (brutality) + pro-slavery. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274091412754239491
A Juneteenth celebration is not a protest, these are not "counter-protesters" as this journalist inaccurately reported, they are engaging in intimidation and protesting a_ celebration of Black American Independence Day. _



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274093736016912385


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Clique But, but, what about, but....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273721609019445259



Uh. You are aware BLM has given like 100 million bucks to democratic presidential campaigns that could have gone to those schools. 


Or have you not actually looked into what you parrot?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274031955252858881
We need this to be law in every state.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273935978181230592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274118743661047808
Police are a threat to public safety.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

God in Heaven! And this is fucking evil! On his knees!


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273935978181230592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274118743661047808
> Police are a threat to public safety.


This one really sucks. Especially cause it sounds like police are hiding or destroyed any evidence.

Why did they find a gun on the kid though?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Been asking that for a hundred years, Trip.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Reaper said:


> What imao we're seeing now in the declining social welfare states like Australia, UK and New Zealand (which is causing high levels of unemployment) is a bad combination of allowing the exporting of industry to China at the expense of localized production and austerity measures that aren't working (though NZ isn't quite as bad as some parts of Australia yet) with little to no focus on developing the service sector.
> 
> The Scandinavian Countries and Canada are still doing just fine. They've got much larger service based employment with very little manufacturing.


Sweden with that 8.8% unemployment rate, and expected to climb to 11% by 2021....
Pretty sure we are worse then Australia(looked like they were at 7.1% right now), UK and New Zealand.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273717836976918530


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274410707740577797

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274416415764709377


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87915


The dead can't call 911, though.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Reaper Holy Shit! All so grown men can play cowboy....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Also, a message from Bernice King which should also be heeded by people who get sucked into unnecessary arguments by certain anti-black rights individuals. Don't waste your time with them cuz they're irrelevant and no matter what you say to them, they won't change their mind. Use your energy where it matters.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274684946393829379

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274696931227271169




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273792170453942272


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274742383008051200


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274758991319642113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274731346624045058

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274782536879599616


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274791568260595714

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274793143481831424


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

Father's Day weekend marred by violence in Chicago: Toddler, teens among 9 dead, 61 shot, police release photos of 1 suspect

But we should abolish the police, right?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

A reactionary and violent group wont solve issues based on a plethora of issues steming from the poverty cycle. That's not a police issue, it's a societal issue that feeds into itself over and over.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 87963


We need answers on this story. The cops were blatantly shady. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274880319020085248


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274931701387591681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274924931868880896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274923316592218113


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The absurdity of stealing proscetic legs by someone in power almost makes it funny. Seth MacFarlane is going to mock the shit out of that video as soon as he can


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275039706250649600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275032177101754368


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Gives some perspective...


http://imgur.com/a/YV80prI


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Gives some perspective...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/YV80prI


on one hand it's good that she posted his story to share the oppression he lives with but I'm also afraid she just made him a target for racist shit heads to harrass. They are more likely to bother a gentle person thinking they won't push back.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> on one hand it's good that she posted his story to share the oppression he lives with but I'm also afraid she just made him a target for racist shit heads to harrass. They are more likely to bother a gentle person thinking they won't push back.


I get that. But being silenced and ignored hasn't helped anyone either.

If I would condemn anyone for sharing someone's stories, is if they make it about themselves and how great they are, but that is not the impression I got from this woman trying to learn from this guy's experience.

Kinda reminds me of good old Bruiser here who's spent a lot of time in recent weeks learning and participating.

I am disgusted by a lot of racist and anti-progressive white people, but I also greatly admire and respect those who have and continue to fight for equal rights instead of trying to prevent change.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275226550015864832
Right at “Black Lives Matter” Blvd


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Reaper said:


> I get that. But being silenced and ignored hasn't helped anyone either.
> 
> If I would condemn anyone for sharing someone's stories, is if they make it about themselves and how great they are, but that is not the impression I got from this woman trying to learn from this guy's experience.
> 
> ...


oh yeah. I wasn't meaning to condemn her. just concerned about unintended consequences. Jesus how fucking awful is it to think, here's a guy telling how shitty he gets treated, hope it doesn't make him get treated even worse. I think I would like a vacation from humanity.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> oh yeah. I wasn't meaning to condemn her. just concerned about unintended consequences. *Jesus how fucking awful is it to think, here's a guy telling how shitty he gets treated, hope it doesn't make him get treated even worse.* I think I would like a vacation from humanity.


This very fear is one of the main methods through which racist whites maintain their power. It's a form of terrorism. 

I've had other people also casually claim "don't upset white people cuz they might act out in a rage" .. not just by your own admission here. I mean, if someone's going to treat people worse when asked to treat them better, they were never going to treat anyone better anyways, so the only real solution is to continue to have the conversation until eventually those racist whites lose the power that they wield over others. Not to give up. 

If talking about racism creates more terror, what does that tell you about how deeply owned the American psyche is with regards to the power and control racist whites exert on everyone. Even those who condemn racism.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Anti-Black Police Terrorism


An email was leaked the other day. In it, the sender praised the police, and wrote that people protesting in honor of George Floyd were…




medium.com




Great article. Well worth a read.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't get confirmation if this is real or not, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I dunno I've seen some really despicable shit being posted on Facebook. I believe it


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275408230668283904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275413959558955011

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275410628388282368


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought representation matters. Majority of America are white. Why blame them for caring after white kids join in? Are white Americans immune to the logic behind representation matters?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275271166509416448


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275148432550899713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275196692799860736


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274086005461716992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274188529841639426


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I thought representation matters. Majority of America are white. Why blame them for caring after white kids join in? Are white Americans immune to the logic behind representation matters?


Well some representation is better than others is how it goes usually. I imagine they're fearful that whites will take it over but in reality when you have a guy like Shaun King who's a white man pretending to be black as one of BLM's biggest speakers it's a reality more than a fear. Who knows how many rachel dolezals or kings there are in the group. I wouldn't doubt the higher you go up the more you see that the people running it aren't the people protesting in the streets. Besides the protests have been monotized so white people showing up is the least of the worries.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I've seen people tearing down black people, "you didn't know about Juneteenth a month ago!", "you weren't protesting till George Floyd died!"........like, not knowing something is bad and then finding out later means you shouldn't speak up. 

When people agree that something is bad but then argues with when or how you show it's bad, what is their gain?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275449913266987009As a public servant you wouldn’t have considered offering a citation for public intoxication & made sure he got a ride home safely? Well we know the purpose of the violent police force will lead to more “tragedies” if that’s your approach & you “wouldn’t do anything differently.”


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I've seen people tearing down black people, "you didn't know about Juneteenth a month ago!", "you weren't protesting till George Floyd died!"........like, not knowing something is bad and then finding out later means you shouldn't speak up.
> 
> When people agree that something is bad but then argues with when or how you show it's bad, what is their gain?


Because posers and people waiting for things to be right for them to protest happens. We see it all the time when suburban white people show up to protests and hide behind minorities. Groups like Antifa, BAMN and college students are known for that. They wait until they can be sure it's not them getting hurt. So I can see why people are weary of the late comers because the agenda may seem more like self-gratification than actually protesting for a cause.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Why do idiots keep making me have to defend the police? I hate cops. 

Rayshard Brooks drove drunk, placing the lives of others in danger. Thank God he fell asleep in a fast food drive-thru before he could've taken the lives of innocents behind the wheel. 

The officer was completely civil and peaceful towards him until Rayshard grabbed the officer's taser because he didn't want to go to jail for a crime he clearly committed.

Insane to prop this up as an example of police brutality or racism, but of course that has never stopped BLM before! They still put Michael Brown's name in the same sentence as many blacks who WERE murdered by police. They still have never retracted the "Hands up don't shoot" lie. 

People who genuinely oppose police brutality, PLEASE stop propping up false victims and pushing false racial narratives. It hurts our credibility when we present ACTUAL cases of police brutality. The boy who cried wolf effect is very real, and no it doesn't make the other side racist or evil when they are highly skeptical towards known liars. 

BLM and its surrogates and sympathizers need to stop misrepresenting the Michael Brown and Rayshard Brooks cases and start having some integrity and respect for truth before complaining about and guilting people who don't just accept whatever they have to say. Make sure you get it right first.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275129586846781441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275133931298467840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275190845734637569Murder and assault is an appropriate use of force to them. That's what this whole thing is about. They're too corrupt to be trusted in any way.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275511511285469191Police with records like these do not need to be on the streets.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Police Accidentally Record Themselves Conspiring to Fabricate Criminal Charges Against Protester 

Old story, but a very common one.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Why do idiots keep making me have to defend the police? I hate cops.
> 
> Rayshard Brooks drove drunk, placing the lives of others in danger. Thank God he fell asleep in a fast food drive-thru before he could've taken the lives of innocents behind the wheel.
> 
> ...


I agree. BLM has prioritized race over character, which goes against the tenets of MLK's philosophy. That's one of the reasons why I don't support them at all--I have absolutely no respect for them and their hypocrisies.

Here in the West Coast alone, black folk are the leading perpetrators of hate crimes against Asians and Latinos, and those numbers have been doubling since 2010.









Dirty secret of black-on-Asian violence is out


The recent incidents of black violence against Asians is the perfect opportunity to open a...




www.sfgate.com






Unless they finally eat shit and admit that they too partake in racism, the BLM movement won't win. Not that they will anyway with all the self-damaging they have comitted to their own image.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Elijah McClain Death Goes National Amid George Floyd Protests


Major media organizations are finally catching up to the incident.




www.westword.com














Police are terrorist organizations.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

$150 M of $1.8 B is 8%.

Otherwise, he's right. It's avoidance and excuses of how to cut the budget. There are literal jobs in which people are paid to cut budgets. They're used a lot for government positions, and much of what Parks & Recs TV show was about. One of those people can come in, get rid of tanks, anti-air defense, armor piercing bullets, etc....and suddenly you can go back to doing what your job should be.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I blame gun control.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275403084966092800
- Stop criminalizing our children. End the school to prison pipeline. 

- Put more & better paid teachers, more classrooms, counselors, nurses, psychiatrists, meals, computers, BOOKS in our schools.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 88002
> 
> 
> Can't get confirmation if this is real or not, so take it with a grain of salt.


It's real and he gave a bullshit apology and excuse.









Iowa police chief faces backlash over Facebook comment


The police chief of the Sioux Rapids Police Department is facing backlash over a comment he made on Facebook Monday.




www.kcci.com








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275659490071805955


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275403084966092800
> - Stop criminalizing our children. End the school to prison pipeline.
> 
> - Put more & better paid teachers, more classrooms, counselors, nurses, psychiatrists, meals, computers, BOOKS in our schools.


First, get rid of shitty students.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> It's real and he gave a bullshit apology and excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I didn't mean to .. He's really going for that ... 

These motherfuckers ... I swear.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Well some representation is better than others is how it goes usually. I imagine they're fearful that whites will take it over but in reality when you have a guy like Shaun King who's a white man pretending to be black as one of BLM's biggest speakers it's a reality more than a fear. Who knows how many rachel dolezals or kings there are in the group. I wouldn't doubt the higher you go up the more you see that the people running it aren't the people protesting in the streets. Besides the protests have been monotized so white people showing up is the least of the worries.


So you are saying they are worried they will not get the credit and subsequent material gains from the movement? This was all in the name of promoting themselves instead of achieving a common good?




All Elite Wanking said:


> I've seen people tearing down black people, "you didn't know about Juneteenth a month ago!", "you weren't protesting till George Floyd died!"........like, not knowing something is bad and then finding out later means you shouldn't speak up.
> 
> When people agree that something is bad but then argues with when or how you show it's bad, what is their gain?


To claim a moral superiority over those who came after. To claim a higher position in the hierarchy of the movement. Hipster mentality. Take your pick.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275730943492456450


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/GDecCNY


Fuck America.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why did they do that?! What the fuck are they asking for I.D. for?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__





‘State-sanctioned violence’: US police fail to meet basic human rights standards | US news | The Guardian


Report finds not one police department in the 20 largest American cities are compliant with international rights laws




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> http://imgur.com/a/GDecCNY
> 
> 
> Fuck America.


Why is he wearing a hoodie in the middle of summer? That alone gives people the excuse to call the cops on you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TerraRising said:


> Why is he wearing a hoodie in the middle of summer? That alone gives people the excuse to call the cops on you.


No the fuck it doesn't. What is wrong with you????


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> No the fuck it doesn't. What is wrong with you????


We're in times where some dumb bitch in Central Park tried to call the cops on a guy in hopes they side with her over him simply because he's black. 

In this case, the guy here was wearing a hoodie, which probably triggered some paranoid trailer trash to sic the cops on him. We can agree to disagree, however.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TerraRising said:


> We're in times where some dumb bitch in Central Park tried to call the cops on a guy in hopes they side with her over him simply because he's black.
> 
> In this case, the guy here was wearing a hoodie, which probably triggered some paranoid trailer trash to sic the cops on him. We can agree to disagree, however.


Some person, looking at some guy saying "why is he wearing a hoodie? The weather is nice. I'm calling the cops" isn't excuse worthy though. That's the problem.

Society looks for excuses and "concerns" as a means to justify injustice and that's a problem that needs to be solved.

Now, I will admit that I misread your post. I thought you were personally saying that he was wearing a hoodie in good weather, and therefore warranted the police to be called on him. That's why my post came off aggressive in nature. I apologize for that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Never apologize to people who tone police and suppress the trauma expression of minorities. It's obvious white privilege because they actually are incapable of feeling traumatized since they'll never face this as their kind owns the country.

They know even if they go on a killing rampage in a church, they'll get Burger King on the way to prison. 

Of course it's easy to remain calm and demand everyone else be nice to them. They have no stake in any of this.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://portcitydaily.com/local-new...TRpdU6clh8a_7iOY_AUDe76SvfMAxywUnUPZVnoGzVVgM



> *Fired Wilmington cop: “We are just going to go out and start slaughtering them f—— ni—–. I can’t wait. God, I can’t wait.” *
> 
> 
> WILMINGTON — “We are just gonna go out and start slaughtering them fu—– ni—–. I can’t wait. God, I can’t wait.
> ...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275730943492456450


I am absolutely shocked by this shit.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275959758785097728
Good lord


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275959758785097728
> Good lord


Is this racial profiling or technologicalfuck up? Like do you have to type black in to facial recognition software for this to happen?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> Is this racial profiling or technologicalfuck up? Like do you have to type black in to facial recognition software for this to happen?


Racial profiling is policing 101 in America.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275957594285359105"Police officers in Wilmington, NC were fired after advocating for civil war and genocide." Is the correct headline to this story.
That’s what those cops (and many like them) were ranting about and advocating for with their peers.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Clique said:


> Racial profiling is policing in America 101.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I got that. I'm asking how facial recognition factored in to this arrest? As far as I know FR can identify things 100 percent. Like from nose shape etc


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> No I got that. I'm asking how facial recognition factored in to this arrest? As far as I know FR can identify things 100 percent. Like from nose shape etc


Could be a simple tech error, sure. Not certain how with face recognition supposedly identifying an exact face of a person.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> I am absolutely shocked by this shit.


Are you? Seriously?

Because at this point, cops treating a person humanely is what's more shocking.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Greek-American Killed By New York Police As Neighbour Clapped - Greek City Times



> *Greek-American killed by New York police as neighbour clapped*
> 
> A 29-year-old Greek-American was killed by police in New York’s borough of Queens, after a neighbour misreported that he was carrying a gun inside his own home.
> 
> ...


“There were moments where George did say that he couldn’t breath to (police), when they were pulling on his shirt,” said Shakira. “And the officers said ‘Don’t play that card, no one’s choking you.‘”

Fuck them cops and that neighbor. Guy is playing in his own basement with a sword which is legal as fuck and now he's dead. Fuck em.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Do cops not realize that you don't actually have to be directly choking someone for the stress their completely unnecessary violence inflicts upon them to cause respiratory issues? This is particularly important for rather large people like George Floyd and George Zapantis (only one of these Georges will get much media attention or wokesphere mentions, sadly) who would likely have preexisting issues which could put them at risk of a heart attack.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276165084054794241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276206963274244097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276269614356402177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275697960500813824


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276282866436059137


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Greek-American Killed By New York Police As Neighbour Clapped - Greek City Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said before, people are now just using cops to eliminate anyone that looks "suspicious".


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276197548013817856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276275187567202304









In About-Face, Philly Top Cop, Mayor Admit Tear Gas on I-676 Was Wrong


Philadelphia’s top cop, as well as its mayor, delivered an embarrassing about-face Thursday, admitting that the use of tear gas on protesters trapped on a highway embankment was not preceded by violence on the part of the marchers.




www.nbcphiladelphia.com




Philadelphia’s top cop, as well as its mayor, delivered an embarrassing about-face Thursday, admitting that the use of tear gas on protesters trapped on a highway embankment was not preceded by violence on the part of the marchers.









State order blocks Paterson from releasing names of officers who faced past discipline


A state commission issued a temporary injunction against the release of the names and will make a final decision on July 17.



www.northjersey.com




The police are the biggest roadblock to police accountability. They’re not protecting the community, they’re just trying to protect themselves. The police want to protect their power and legitimacy. They want to protect their ability to act with impunity.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276438505070178304
All cops are bastards. You can't call these bastards because they're much more likely to terrorise you than help you. 

The country doesn't need them.

They're nothing more than terrorist motherfuckers.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276319784347611136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276556951581863936
Everyday the police and the "justice" system that protects them/lets them off lightly absolutely disgusts me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That's not knee on neck. That's knee on THROAT! That does one thing.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

A very good conversation about police brutality and racism in the US. While not as stimulating as the selective short clips and tweets which fail to present a complete picture of anything, I hope serious thinkers with above average attention spans and genuine intentions will find the time to engage with it! 









Rand Paul Tries (Again!) To Make It Harder for Police To Take Your Stuff


Federal civil asset forfeiture bill reintroduced as police reform efforts hit a partisan wall.




reason.com


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276904099645095938

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276765506574397441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276838567050973184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276974333487915009


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276872258582122497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276961218880831489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276956563144683522

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276961746595520523
We’ve hit these points a few times in this thread.




One of the longest lasting projects in American history has been rooted in indoctrinating Black folks to see the necessities in finding kindness and redemption in those who oppress us. This work also is done to relieve the oppressors of acknowledging their role in this oppression.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Open carry is for whites only.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277295898117079040


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277020433779474434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277357594382929921


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277045708638445569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277208204095741952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275981879880019970


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That Frederick guy made a great point. None of these politicians are doing anything to help. A lot of them are silent or putting out a tweet or two. But none of them are putting pen to documents that will set people free of tyranny.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> That Frederick guy made a great point. None of these politicians are doing anything to help. A lot of them are silent or putting out a tweet or two. But none of them are putting pen to documents that will set people free of tyranny.


Well, I mean, BLM is basically like asking the white supremacist state to free its slave labor ... Don't think it's gonna happen. These politicians are all basically representatives of KKKorporate AmeriKKKa. 

The prison industrial complex as well as the military industrial complex (through making sure young men are regularly slaughtered so they can't organize) are the two primary things that keeps the American working class from being able to steer the country towards higher pay and better conditions as some of the biggest companies that hire the most workers have prison labor at the ready to ensure that no workers can go on strike ... Prison slaves are part of the system of white supremacy (which is what KKKapitalism really is) that governs america.

The entire american economy is still pretty much entirely dependent on brown slaves. They will never give black people their freedom for that reason.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277613899047751681
When is this shit gonna end?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So this guy continues to live his life and have his "happily ever after." But he still hasn't moved on punishing the cops who murdered a woman.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCBn-P-JzEK/


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 88177
> 
> 
> Open carry is for whites only.


Well once again its a case of "public calls 911 before the police shows up". Since some people felt the guy was threatening. So the officers are correct to go in there with guns drawn. 

But its awful tactic from the officers. Since everyone is put in a situation where someone most likely will get shot, its either gonna be the officers or the suspect. 
Its suicidal to tell the guy, from such a short distance, to start pulling out his gun. Since he can easily shoot you and you will have no time to think about his movement. Which makes the police VERY trigger happy and the end result is this. Just bad tactic and someone who shouldnt be on the job. Unless im missing something.
Better to keep a bit of distance, put the police car between them and order him on the ground. The officers should be the ones who take the gun out, not the suspect himself.



Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277613899047751681
> When is this shit gonna end?


Im pretty sure the cop hasent been standing there for 8 years.....You know, since the picture was taken in year 2012. 
That guy on twitter is more likely trying to push some BLM agenda with false information.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277298234956759040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277548055764578305
So how much has truly changed in 50+ years?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277208204095741952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275981879880019970


This is why I think Donald Trump will win a second term. Those who are outraged move from topic to topic. today's story is Twitter is mad at Terry Crews. Now the people who were protesting will forget cops and target Terry Crews.

It's not a BLM specific issue because it's like this on all social media trends. I sort of ditched the thread when people started getting cancelled because my concern was police reform, not a pancake box. Go ahead and change that, but focus on your main goal. I'm not shitting on BLM, but they need a strong, single leader. I read there was potential to start a political party for BLM. I think that's great. It will get shit on, but it should be done. Have structure, have policy, say what you want to change and work towards that however you need to. But, with these kids focusing on cancelling this person for two days, this one cop for 1 day, this bad fast food restaurant for 3 days......they're just cycling through the motions getting nothing done. 

I want one powerful black person to step forward and say "I'm in charge of BLM" and push police reform, reallocation of funding.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277430912653950976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277650028752973824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277663921260965890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277628248768331777


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278001744472092676
Question and verify police AND the media for that matter.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278062254408249344That’s pretty major


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Just found this on Reddit (although its nearly a year old).

Is this justified in this case? It's obviously not as extreme as shooting/murdering unarmed civilians but I can't imagine this going well in the UK, in fact I don't even think most police officers in Britain are routinely armed with tasers, only Northern Ireland police are routinely armed with guns.

Just asking for some American perspective.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278071908920111104


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276612613078691850
ACABs


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Way to stop the spread in your country blueballs


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278212144073445376


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278368593034559488


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And the fact that she said, I dont know who to call is the second biggest problem. How do you get justice and help if those who are supposed to help are the one's killing you?!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Went for a jog this evening (first since the shutdown in March) and I couldn’t help but think about *Amaud Arbery* when he went jogging and was hunted, gunned down, and his dead body being called a dumb n***er by racist murderers. Couldn’t fully enjoy my run, _whew, PTSD is real_. But I finished and I'm going back out tomorrow!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278852628798152704


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

BRITLAND said:


> Just found this on Reddit (although its nearly a year old).
> 
> Is this justified in this case? It's obviously not as extreme as shooting/murdering unarmed civilians but I can't imagine this going well in the UK, in fact I don't even think most police officers in Britain are routinely armed with tasers, only Northern Ireland police are routinely armed with guns.
> 
> Just asking for some American perspective.


It's not like The Troubles were a thing there, mate.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

TerraRising said:


> It's not like The Troubles were a thing there, mate.


What's your point, mate?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

BRITLAND said:


> What's your point, mate?


It's a reference to NI LEOs being armed. And that video's pretty tame compared to other atrocities power-drunk po-pos do.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278525767710801920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278511607660851200
_Relieved of duty_ is nice but police still need to be arrested on the spot in cases like this of clear assault just like any citizen would be arrested here. You don't punch a woman in the face like this situation and just go home right after.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278368593034559488


Which do you prefer going forward? Someone is charged with level offense and bail is posted at a high amount but one they can make or if the person be remanded without bail. I'm a lawyer in a state that just passed some really serious bail reform where it's tough to hold someone pending trial. The whole point of the law was the incarceration isn't supposed to be a punishment pre-trial, it's just to make sure people go to court. 

I think there's some serious issues with the bail reform because there are a lot of people that just keep committing crimes and can't be held on bail. On the other hand there were also plenty of instances where people were having bail set that they couldn't post and were stuck in jail. 

This case aside, where do you stand on bail in general? 

Georgia law currently reads: 



> A court shall be authorized to release a person on bail if the court finds that the person:
> 
> (1) Poses no significant risk of fleeing from the jurisdiction of the court or failing to appear in court when required;
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277298234956759040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277548055764578305
> So how much has truly changed in 50+ years?


Why do you think I keep saying there are no real allies? Because it always results in virtue signaling with no real change or the changes are negative in effect for everyone where it's more "Cutting off your nose to spite your face" rather than any positive change.

Also guys like Vaush are part of the issue. He's part of the call everyone a Nazi, we want reform types who makes money off saying whatever the "revolutionaries" want white youtubers that are completely hypocritical about what they stand for. None of these people want any sort of change that doesn't involve them having their hand in the cookie jar and saying how it should all go.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

FITZ said:


> This case aside, where do you stand on bail in general?


I stand with laws being applied equally to citizens, police officers, celebrities, etc
dependent upon the crime they committed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Why Haven't We Seen the Body Cam Footage of Duncan Lemp's Killing?


It's been nearly four months since Montgomery County police killed 21-year-old Duncan Lemp during a nighttime raid on his house...




reason.com


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278816477739659266


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279144617401651200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279146906158075907

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279168294793154564
Disgusting pigs. They are EVIL incarnate.


*Police (and policing) in the United States is a dysfunctional organization peopled with psychopaths. Defund the police and prosecute these criminals. *


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279184431970951175


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279495928144158720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279047103067684865
w o w


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279267709730131968


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

https://i.redd.it/uy4j5w1p4y851.jpg



Tl;DR - Council Member reduces cop budget. Gets doxxed by the PD. Shortly after duplex is broken into and neighbor is raped. 

Thread


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279829391753850885

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279733835958280192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279922911936163842


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280047113854951425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280085366079275014


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279854937040719873
on god


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280189977385730048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280199752701882369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280113037601583104


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Clique said:


> I stand with laws being applied equally to citizens, police officers, celebrities, etc
> dependent upon the crime they committed.


But you didn't answer my question. Should he be in jail while his case is pending or should other people charged with murder not be in jail while their cases are pending?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

FITZ said:


> But you didn't answer my question. Should he be in jail while his case is pending or should other people charged with murder not be in jail while their cases are pending?


I’m not pressed about the bail. 
When it comes to bail, It’s whatever the court decided. A cop getting bail is not gonna deter the problem. It’s the conviction for the crime he committed. 
As long as he eventually gets convicted because I believe he's guilty.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280340897775923200
WTF?! That pig violated her!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Clique not to joke but go back to that Chappelle's Show skit that I posted. The cop played by Bill Burr testified, "and then his wife put her breast in my hand." This is the shit Dave was talking about in the skits, this shit is real and it's been going on for far too long.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@Reaper that story along with Ahmaud Arbery are prime examples why someone who NEVER wanted to so much as touch a gun is trained, licensed & strapped today.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Saw another video of a Karen chasing after a black teen and starts off with calling him a black bastard right as the video comes on. 

All the color drained out of her face soon as she saw she was being filmed.

These fuckers have ruled over everyone for far too long. It's a long fight ahead, but seems hopeful that we're on the path to progress.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Saw another video of a Karen chasing after a black teen and starts off with calling him a black bastard right as the video comes on.
> 
> All the color drained out of her face soon as she saw she was being filmed.
> 
> These fuckers have ruled over everyone for far too long. It's a long fight ahead, but seems hopeful that we're on the path to progress.


Saw your post and looked it up. Her future just flashed before her eyes and it looked bad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280195081337790477


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280877800581263361


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280944975295938561


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280944975295938561


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> @Clique not to joke but go back to that Chappelle's Show skit that I posted. The cop played by Bill Burr testified, "and then his wife put her breast in my hand." This is the shit Dave was talking about in the skits, this shit is real and it's been going on for far too long.


That shit is wiiillld

This story though gets worst because apparently this pig knows her and has BEEN harassing her for years!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280695840810680321


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Clique said:


> That shit is wiiillld


Rates of domestic violence and marital rape are also higher amongst Police Officers than the general population. 

Rape of inmates is legalized in most states as well. There have been several cases of women claiming to be raped, and no one tried the cops that were accused of raping them. 

The entire institution is completely ass backwards. The cops are much more likely to be the criminals themselves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Horrible to hear about what happened in Atlanta, especially the murder of that 8 year old little girl, not to mention all the other innocent folks who passed away.

Stuff like this is certainly on the rise the past month or so.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> Horrible to hear about what happened in Atlanta, especially the murder of that 8 year old little girl, not to mention all the other innocent folks who passed away.
> 
> *Stuff like this is certainly on the rise the past month or so.*


Violence in the Black community is not “on the rise” in just the last month... the last 400 years is proof of that. Maybe white people aren’t concerned until it’s time to be on the side against anti-Black protests/movements for change, but it’s not news. This country knows what needs to be done. I addressed it in the Politics thread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Clique said:


> Violence in the Black community is not “on the rise” in just the last month... the last 400 years is proof of that. Maybe white people aren’t concerned until it’s time to be on the side against anti-Black protests/movements for change, but it’s not news. This country knows what needs to be done. I addressed it in the Politics thread.


Oh, my bad, I didn't just mean in the black community. I meant in places like NYC and other big cities where the police are pretty much done. Crime that involves _all_ races, crime in general. Like, crime in NYC in general over the past month or so is up.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew Brees being against disrespecting the American flag got such a huge assault on his character around here and among the wider media.

Stephen Jackson doubling down on his defense of DeSean Jackson posting an anti semitic post, nary a squeak around the anti-racism crowd here. So many people that were outraged at both also used kid's gloves on the Jackson situation. Such pandering to 'mistakes' by someone from a certain demographic but full on outrage when 'mistakes' were committed by another.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280783507917332480


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281281260195848198
Do both. I prefer the reforms tho if I only get one pick.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281381330438291457


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281641087602503680

@Firefromthegods 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281708538071588864


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280486792349790209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281641176299266048


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281706146185838593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281739000487841798


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281966932913160194

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282090074172264449


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972472812576366592


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282369876422733830

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282361673224015876

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282436637801287687
😳😳


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Drew Brees being against disrespecting the American flag got such a huge assault on his character around here and among the wider media.
> 
> Stephen Jackson doubling down on his defense of DeSean Jackson posting an anti semitic post, nary a squeak around the anti-racism crowd here. So many people that were outraged at both also used kid's gloves on the Jackson situation. Such pandering to 'mistakes' by someone from a certain demographic but full on outrage when 'mistakes' were committed by another.


People only care about the joos when it's a white person, well "Right Wing" white person talking about them. I do declare that there was a few people talking about how bad anti-semitism was but there is no talk of it now. How odd.

As for Brees, he helped his community a lot and has donated time and money to helping many people. Far more than many of his detractors. One doesn't need to agree with the man but if you're going to call him out, well perhaps your character should at least be decent.



Reaper said:


> Saw another video of a Karen chasing after a black teen and starts off with calling him a black bastard right as the video comes on.
> 
> All the color drained out of her face soon as she saw she was being filmed.
> 
> These fuckers have ruled over everyone for far too long. It's a long fight ahead, but seems hopeful that we're on the path to progress.


The karens will never be defeated because they're a protected class. Hell they're probably running some of the marches right now. They're graduating colleges far more than anyone else and getting jobs teaching. Karens run this country.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282752065140404225


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282847007397355521


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pretty much none of the major democrat candidates, congresspeople, senators etc have posted anything at all about police brutality outside of one or two mainstream incidents involving brutality against white people btw.

They're not your friends.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Pretty much none of the major democrat candidates, congresspeople, senators etc have posted anything at all about police brutality outside of one or two mainstream incidents involving brutality against white people btw.
> 
> They're not your friends.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283137429675761664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283161131503108096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283163548009390080


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283145824256524291


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Clique I don't want to watch the video of a woman done like that but WHY THE FUCK DID SHE GET PULLED OUT OF THE HOUSE NUDE ALL THE WHILE THE PERSON THEY'RE LOOKING FOR IS ALREADY IN CUSTODY?!?!?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> @Clique I don't want to watch the video of a woman done like that but WHY THE FUCK DID SHE GET PULLED OUT OF THE HOUSE NUDE ALL THE WHILE THE PERSON THEY'RE LOOKING FOR IS ALREADY IN CUSTODY?!?!?


Those police are terrorists who don't see any humanity in Black people is the answer. This needs to end NOW.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

She even looks like a battered woman in the photo the cops posted.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Some bootlicker's head just exploded reading that!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283374981704044545
The DA charged the homeless man with inflicting damage and causing inflammation to the officer's fist.

“sustained swelling and substantial pain to the knuckles of his right hand and was transported to the hospital.”


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bad_Cop_No_Donut/comments/hs7blb

Watch the whole thing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Reaper what's the deal with the hakim littleton story?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

You know what my views are on drug related incidents.

You need to make drugs legal so you remove the high stakes. This kid and hundreds of other black kids like him would never pull guns on officers or each other if the drug trade wasn't so high stakes.

"I'd rather risk dying" would never be on the minds of kids like Hakim. They wouldn't be in gangs or associate with "federal criminals".

It's not on the minds of white drug dealers because they know that cops, judges, lawers, DA's don't treat them the same way. A black man will go to jail for life for stealing a 100 bucks and a white rapist will get 6 months for multiple rapes "because he's a good boy". A black girl was recently sent to juvie for missing homework. So FUCK this country. 

If the black kids already know they're at risk of dying, they're gonna react violently because their life is forfeit either way - and they've been caught up in a society and world that refuses to treat them humanely anyways.

CURE THE PROBLEM, NOT FIGHT THE SYMPTOMS.

---


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283852273089683464
Also, the military thugs getting in on the act now too.

This whole country is run by dogs and their fucking brainwashed servants. So "brave" chasing after unarmed young "insurgents" like they did all over the eastern world, now bringing the same brainwashed bastards to inflict pain on the locals too.

I told you it's gonna happen. Calling someone a terrorist is the first step in sanitizing brutality against them and idiots defend the brutalizers because now they're part of the totalitarian regime that sanctions such violence against _EVERYONE_.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I meant more the story. Cause they just said he fired a shot off. And someone else who commented on the video I saw alleged that he was being investigated for a triple homicide.

I'm surprised they didn't mention the drugs in his system. They did for Floyd


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> I meant more the story. Cause they just said he fired a shot off. And someone else who commented on the video I saw alleged that he was being investigated for a triple homicide.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't mention the drugs in his system. They did for Floyd


Hakim wasn't even the guy they were after - at the time of the incident. They were after the guy he was with. Hakim reacted violently (which is true) and said something to the effect of he won't let his buddy go down or something (allegedly I'm not sure). 

But Hakim wasn't the original guy they were after.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Hakim wasn't even the guy they were after - at the time of the incident. They were after the guy he was with. Hakim reacted violently (which is true) and said something to the effect of he won't let his buddy go down or something (allegedly I'm not sure).
> 
> But Hakim wasn't the original guy they were after.


So his basically a maytr for the cause or a hero for protecting his boy. I'm just confused as to why there's protests for this one. Since he shot first. 

In this situation could he have been safely detained?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> So his basically a maytr for the cause or a hero for protecting his boy. I'm just confused as to why there's protests for this one. Since he shot first.
> 
> In this situation could he have been safely detained?


I don't think so. The officer that he shot at actually wasn't even the one that shot him.

I think the protests are now no longer about the micro issue of each individual killing but rather an overall outburst against capitalism - with each killing acting as a catalyst.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283951449341214720
America is now a fully fascist state. I owe an apology to all the people who said it would be and I disagreed with them.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

In case no one has noticed (because how fucked up Canada is always slips under the radar of its more brutal neighbor), but this year alone cops have killed 30 Canadians, with 9 of those murders occurring within just June and July.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290093255174975489


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290379357127684098


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I think cops should be exclusively made up of Asians and brown Latinos from now on. That way race barriers, hierarchies and bias are null.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

This was Ryan Whitaker. He was shot three times in the back and killed at his home by police while trying to lay his legally owned gun on the floor when he realized cops were at his door. Earlier that day he had gone to his daughter's high school graduation. The cops were there for a noise complaint from a neighbor. Ryan and his girlfriend were playing Crash Bandicoot too loud and slamming doors. The neighbor, annoyed the cops were slow to respond, called back and told the 911 operator it was probably domestic abuse if it would get the cops out there quicker. Video with the 911 call audio and the shooting below along with full story























It started as a noise complaint. It ended in another fatal Phoenix police shooting


The episode is one in a string of Phoenix police shootings and has reignited criticism from advocates.



www.azcentral.com






> *It started as a noise complaint. It ended in another fatal Phoenix police shooting*
> Uriel J. Garcia
> Arizona Republic
> 
> ...


There are bad cops and plain incompetent cops. We can argue the numbers for them but they exist. They need to be removed. We need to reform certain policies and training that allow things like this to happen. That to me is a sane position.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292353466040377345
*‘Back the Blue’ members beat BLM protesters in Colorado ditch: ‘Keep punching each other in the face’*


Published

17 mins ago
on

August 9, 2020
By

David Edwards
Defend democracy. Click to invest in courageous progressive journalism today.


“I was at the Pro Police FCPD rally today,” she wrote. “Counter protestors were violently beaten and had no signs of aggression or hostility. Pro Police protestors forced them to the end of the block and then savagely assaulted them. Afterwards the COUNTER PROTESTORS WERE DETAINED. The officers did not tell them why they were being detained. The pro police protestors who literally assaulted these people for no fukking reason other than being PSYCHOPATHS got away with it. I am so sick and tired of this.”


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292523526151450625
'Cause it's a racket.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

too many stupid cops out there, takes longer time to be able to braid hair then it does to have the authority to kill someone on the spot, what the hell with the screening process on these guys. like they are like i want to protect and serve and get a badge and start jumping for joy when they get a gun


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Why is Michael Brown still championed to this day?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TerraRising said:


> Why is Michael Brown still championed to this day?


Because people are afraid of upsetting black people or drawing the wrath of woke white liberals by telling the truth.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292604791252832263
😆


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Picking bad examples of police brutality really sets things back a lot. Michael Brown is an insane case to use as any type of criticism against the police. 

I think one of the big issues is that you have three types of police killings 

1. Police killing someone for no reason (George Floyd and Eric Garner)
2. Incredible incompetence by the police (Breonna Taylor)
3. Someone attacks the police and gets shot and killed by the police (Michael Brown and probably Rayshard Brookes)

And there's totally different things that should happen in all of these cases. Like the cops who killed Floyd and Garner should 100% be prosecuted. Breonna Taylor's death is incompetence of the highest degree and it should lead to some real change. In this case change about when no knock warrants are allowed. And then you have some where people really shouldn't attack the cops.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292523526151450625
> 'Cause it's a racket.



Because Democrats know the only way theyll ever win a national election is to keep black people pissed off at Republicans.

Oh you forgot about that police shooting of a black man that even a black AG called justifed? November is coming! Heres a reminder!!!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> This was Ryan Whitaker. He was shot three times in the back and killed at his home by police while trying to lay his legally owned gun on the floor when he realized cops were at his door. Earlier that day he had gone to his daughter's high school graduation. The cops were there for a noise complaint from a neighbor. Ryan and his girlfriend were playing Crash Bandicoot too loud and slamming doors. The neighbor, annoyed the cops were slow to respond, called back and told the 911 operator it was probably domestic abuse if it would get the cops out there quicker. Video with the 911 call audio and the shooting below along with full story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus christ! It's not just that though, it's this culture of fear and guns on all sides. You've got high gun ownership + shoot first and ask questions cops because among other things, they expect everyone to have a gun in their house. The gun owner has most likely been exposed to fear message after message of imminent danger so really he needs a gun to protect his house. The cops are scared shitless deep down as well so any training goes out the window.

Pro gun ads should include motivation for gun ownership from threats of criminals and police it seems.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> Jesus christ! It's not just that though, it's this culture of fear and guns on all sides. You've got high gun ownership + shoot first and ask questions cops because among other things, they expect everyone to have a gun in their house. The gun owner has most likely been exposed to fear message after message of imminent danger so really he needs a gun to protect his house. The cops are scared shitless deep down as well so any training goes out the window.
> 
> Pro gun ads should include motivation for gun ownership from threats of criminals and police it seems.


The NRA would _never_ advocate of shooting a cop that's overstepping the law. NEVER!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*SAN ANTONIO* – *A Black man seen on cell phone video being detained by officers then physically forced into the back of a patrol vehicle was not the suspect they were looking for, San Antonio Police Department officials have now acknowledged.*

But as questions about the incident continue to swirl, San Antonio Mayor Ron Nirenberg has called a full investigation into the incident.


Mathias Ometu, 33, posted bail Thursday after spending roughly two days in Bexar County Jail, court records showed. He is now being represented by Adam Kobs.

Ometu was jogging along Woodstone Drive near Interstate 10 Tuesday afternoon when officers stopped him, SAPD officials and multiple eyewitnesses confirm.

*Police say Ometu, who was wearing bright-colored workout clothes and headphones, matched the description of an armed suspect in a felony family violence call nearby and officers wanted to talk to him.

Ometu, an insurance adjuster who does not have a criminal record, repeatedly refused to give his name or date of birth to police, which is a **legal right** in Texas* unless the person is arrested or operating a motor vehicle. Officers who stopped Ometu claimed they had “reasonable suspicion” to believe he matched the description of the family violence suspect.

“The information that they relayed out to other officers responding to the scene was that the male had fled the location and was wearing a bright green shirt and shorts,” an SAPD spokesperson said.

Cell phone video recorded by multiple eyewitnesses shows Ometu being placed into handcuffs after several minutes of speaking with SAPD officers. “Officers advised (Ometu) if he was not the person they were looking for, then he would be released,” an SAPD spokesperson said.

*Eventually, officers handcuffed Ometu and told him to get into the back of the police SUV. SAPD officials said the officers detained Ometu because his “demeanor became aggressive.”*

“There was nothing normal about that, about a guy jogging and getting pulled over and then getting detained like that,” said eyewitness Jennifer Rodriguez, who used her phone to record several minutes of Ometu’s interaction with officers.


*“Officers advised (Ometu) to have a seat in the patrol vehicle. (He) resisted being placed in the patrol vehicle. After a long struggle and using only open hand techniques, (Ometu) was successfully placed in the patrol vehicle. During this incident the officers hit their emergency tone button on their radio to have more officers assist because of (Ometu) resisting being placed in the patrol vehicle,” the spokesperson said.

Police allege that during the struggle, Ometu “forcefully used his legs to kick in the officer’s direction and his foot made contact with the officer,” the spokesperson wrote. “... A second officer was injured by (Ometu) physically kicking him in the face. The officer complained of face pain from the incident.”*

Ometu and the officers were treated by EMS at the scene, according to information provided by SAPD.

*The victim of the initial family violence incident was later brought to the scene and confirmed that Ometu was not the person who assaulted her, SAPD records show.

Ometu was charged with two felony counts of assault on a police officer and he remains in the Bexar County Jail two days later on a $20,000 bond, jail records show.*

A second eyewitness, San Antonio attorney Victor Maas, said he began recording the incident with his phone because of what he’s seen happen to other Black people stopped by police.

“I felt bad for the guy, so I kept videotaping it,” said Maas, who shared the footage on social media.

Maas said SAPD officers later came into his office and asked for his Facebook information.

He said he declined to provide it and told them to leave because they were infringing on his civil rights.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The difference in behavior is staggering!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299467075921076231

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299427348211625984


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> The difference in behavior is staggering!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299467075921076231
> ...


What a tough guy, pathetic fly kick to a defenceless person in the back. Absolute coward.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

2 Ton 21 said:


> This was Ryan Whitaker. He was shot three times in the back and killed at his home by police while trying to lay his legally owned gun on the floor when he realized cops were at his door. Earlier that day he had gone to his daughter's high school graduation. The cops were there for a noise complaint from a neighbor. Ryan and his girlfriend were playing Crash Bandicoot too loud and slamming doors. The neighbor, annoyed the cops were slow to respond, called back and told the 911 operator it was probably domestic abuse if it would get the cops out there quicker. Video with the 911 call audio and the shooting below along with full story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did the cop do wrong here?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> This was Ryan Whitaker. He was shot three times in the back and killed at his home by police while trying to lay his legally owned gun on the floor when he realized cops were at his door. Earlier that day he had gone to his daughter's high school graduation. The cops were there for a noise complaint from a neighbor. Ryan and his girlfriend were playing Crash Bandicoot too loud and slamming doors. The neighbor, annoyed the cops were slow to respond, called back and told the 911 operator it was probably domestic abuse if it would get the cops out there quicker. Video with the 911 call audio and the shooting below along with full story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This doesn't belong in here, he's white so who cares? We just had some white guy shot from some swatting prank and nobody cared when daniel schafer was killed. No riots, nothing. Schafer wasn't even a criminal or resisted arrest so not like people can claim he was a thug. His killer even got off free despite having "You're fucked" on his gun. There was zero reason to kill him at all.

I mean has anyone non-white here posted when a white person is killed by cops at all? I think me and Reaper have but that's about it.

People cannot even be killed by Police in America without any cause without first asking, "What color were they?" first before they give a reaction.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Jacob Blake was a scumbag rapist and was rightfully put down. Stop trying to make martyrs out of violent, sexually abusive pieces of shit just because they're black.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FITZ said:


> Picking bad examples of police brutality really sets things back a lot. Michael Brown is an insane case to use as any type of criticism against the police.
> 
> I think one of the big issues is that you have three types of police killings
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this post was made before the most recent video evidence came out because claiming that cops killed George Floyd for no reason is pretty untenable with the latest evidence. The police were trying to get him help and at one point had him in the back of their police car before he got out and laid down on the ground himself, amidst his drug-fueled heart attack. 

Even if it's true that Floyd would have survived without the cop's knee on his neck, there is nothing in the evidence to suggest racial discrimination and there are far less ambiguous cases of cops killing people of all races. Why people have chosen to make a special martyr out of a guy who got high out of his mind on meth and fentanyl, started driving around town, conned a local businessman, and has a history of violent crime including sticking up a pregnant woman, is beyond me.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Jacob Blake was a scumbag rapist and was rightfully put down. Stop trying to make martyrs out of violent, sexually abusive pieces of shit just because they're black.


The victim of the shooting isn't the issue here. The issue is the police action. He was cowardly shot multiple times in the back by a another frightened power mad cop. That is my take but I don't want to argue that with you because we won't get anywhere.

Engage in a hypothetical, for the sake let's say he was unjustly shot. But many people disregard that because of his criminal record, he got what he deserved end of story. So what's the least someone can do before they don't deserve getting shot unjustly by police and it becomes not okay? In terms of what they've done? The least before it crosses the line in to that mindset?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> This doesn't belong in here, he's white so who cares? We just had some white guy shot from some swatting prank and nobody cared when daniel schafer was killed. No riots, nothing. Schafer wasn't even a criminal or resisted arrest so not like people can claim he was a thug. His killer even got off free despite having "You're fucked" on his gun. There was zero reason to kill him at all.
> 
> I mean has anyone non-white here posted when a white person is killed by cops at all? I think me and Reaper have but that's about it.
> 
> People cannot even be killed by Police in America without any cause without first asking, "What color were they?" first before they give a reaction.


It’s racism of the highest order. Many people (and media members) simply don’t care about someone getting murdered by the police unless they’re black, which is racist and wrong.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Strike Force said:


> It’s racism of the highest order. Many people (and media members) simply don’t care about someone getting murdered by the police unless they’re black, which is racist and wrong.


I tried to let this one pass, but you added on to Sally. What you guys are getting at is untrue. Maybe it's not every instance but there was the guy who was gunned down in the hotel(?) after being given the worst instructions imaginable.

"FREEZE, HANDS UP, GET DOWN, PULL YOUR PANTS UP, KEEP YOUR HANDS ON YOUR HEAD, LOCK YOUR FINGERS BEHIND YOUR BACK! WHAT ARE YOU REACHING FOR?" *Gun Shots*

And people responded to that.

Then there's the guy who killed the 6 year old while trying to kill the innocent dad.

What about the old couple who was shot at because the cops had the wrong house? Never give a dyslexic the search warrant, am I right? _rimshot_

The difference is that it happens way more to black people due to racism and prejudice of the bystanders, "victims" and police. Factor in a system that refuses to punish those involved simply because, "Police can't be the bad guy, that ****** should have just been a good little boy," And you have a tragic story that keeps getting told with no end in sight.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

yeahbaby! said:


> The victim of the shooting isn't the issue here. The issue is the police action. He was cowardly shot multiple times in the back by a another frightened power mad cop. That is my take but I don't want to argue that with you because we won't get anywhere.
> 
> Engage in a hypothetical, for the sake let's say he was unjustly shot. But many people disregard that because of his criminal record, he got what he deserved end of story. So what's the least someone can do before they don't deserve getting shot unjustly by police and it becomes not okay? In terms of what they've done? The least before it crosses the line in to that mindset?


If done right, you can bring someone into custody without emptying the chamber. They had the opportunity to do that and not let Blake get to the vehicle. There was absolutely zero excuse to use one bullet, let alone seven.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> If done right, you can bring someone into custody without emptying the chamber. They had the opportunity to do that and not let Blake get to the vehicle. There was absolutely zero excuse to use one bullet, let alone seven.


Of course but telling some people that is like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

For those who want to say it shouldn’t be about race, fine. Then we will make an issue of the police not doing their jobs. And in the cases of George Floyd and Jeff Blake, the police failed to properly do their work. And I have family in law enforcement. I know that there is pressure to do the right thing and split second decisions come with the territory. Yet, the wrong decision has consequences.

Example...if you go to a restaurant and the meal is not done right or the service was shitty, chances are you won’t go back. You will also likely tell your family and friends not to frequent that establishment. Their mistakes cost the eatery money and reputation. Maybe the server is one of the best, and perhaps the cook is a rock star in the restaurant biz. Does not help in that case, but they know that they have to do better. 

A police officer’s mistake can cause harm. Jeff Blake will never walk again most likely. George Floyd is dead. The failure of the officers in doing their job have consequences. If the police don’t want to be defunded, then they need to do their jobs better.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> For those who want to say it shouldn’t be about race, fine. Then we will make an issue of the police not doing their jobs. And in the cases of George Floyd and Jeff Blake, the police failed to properly do their work. And I have family in law enforcement. I know that there is pressure to do the right thing and split second decisions come with the territory. Yet, the wrong decision has consequences.
> 
> Example...if you go to a restaurant and the meal is not done right or the service was shitty, chances are you won’t go back. You will also likely tell your family and friends not to frequent that establishment. Their mistakes cost the eatery money and reputation. Maybe the server is one of the best, and perhaps the cook is a rock star in the restaurant biz. Does not help in that case, but they know that they have to do better.
> 
> A police officer’s mistake can cause harm. Jeff Blake will never walk again most likely. George Floyd is dead. The failure of the officers in doing their job have consequences. If the police don’t want to be defunded, then they need to do their jobs better.


His name is Jacob Blake. Jeff Blake was a black QB the Bengals had in the 90s, you unbelievable RACIST.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> His name is Jacob Blake. Jeff Blake was a black QB the Bengals had in the 90s, you unbelievable RACIST.


Typical liberal Trumpocrat spouting off. Why don’t you sit back at the kiddie table and let the adults talk.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Police shoot 13-year-old boy with autism several times after mother calls for help


‘They’re supposed to de-escalate a situation,’ says mother whose son Linden Cameron was having an episode caused by ‘separation anxiety’




www.theguardian.com





Even white boys aren't safe from your trigger happy cops.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> What did the cop do wrong here?


Maybe don't shoot the guy putting his gun down.



FriedTofu said:


> Police shoot 13-year-old boy with autism several times after mother calls for help
> 
> 
> ‘They’re supposed to de-escalate a situation,’ says mother whose son Linden Cameron was having an episode caused by ‘separation anxiety’
> ...


Unarmed 13 year old with autism. 

goddammit

look at this poor kid


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Maybe don't shoot the guy putting his gun down.
> 
> 
> Unarmed 13 year old with autism.
> ...


Maybe dont open the door with a gun in your hand. The cop had to react.
Once again a case of "perception-reaction". He see a guy coming out with a gun, the officers are in danger and has to make a split decision. If he waits he or his partner will be shot or the guy will drop his. The officer has to make a choice. The officer decided to shoot before the guy was about to put down his gun, the delay in perception and reaction made the shot go off when the guy was putting it down. Thats how the brain works, the officer is not at fault


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

JasonLives said:


> Maybe dont open the door with a gun in your hand. The cop had to react.
> Once again a case of "perception-reaction". He see a guy coming out with a gun, the officers are in danger and has to make a split decision. If he waits he or his partner will be shot or the guy will drop his. The officer has to make a choice. The officer decided to shoot before the guy was about to put down his gun, the delay in perception and reaction made the shot go off when the guy was putting it down. Thats how the brain works, the officer is not at fault


The guy wasn't at fault either. At no time did he break the law with a legally owned gun and what he did or didn't do (AFAIK). I've heard both he had the gun on his waist or was actually holding it. The US has a well-known culture of giving citizens the right to protect his own home with legally owned weapons, usually guns. He made an effort to de-esculate by moving back and getting down on his knees.

What can't be denied is at no point did this man break the law and now he's dead. Considering the fact that it's perfectly legal to own, carry, and open the door with a gun in your hand - the blame is on the police for this one. Why did they not ID themselves as police?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308162651982307328


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF0XcreJmut/


Just sickening what they're able to get away with. They listed his cause of death as a car crash. They beat him to death and then lied about 

I'm sure they'll get paid vacations and have everything cleared eventually like all their murderer buddies do 


Such a gross country


----------

